# Knitting Tea Party, 22nd February, 2013



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear all! Sam has asked me if I would start the Knitting Tea Party this week for him, because his computer woes are not yet over He is hoping to be back online again early next week. It is 10 am as I type this on a cooler late summers day. Often by now the lawn-mowers are busy but we have a drought  by our standards, and the grass is not growing much, just the weeds. Actually the whole neighbourhood is quite quiet, apart from the occasional car going through. Less than a week now and we officially go into Autumn, I am preparing plantings of cucumber and lettuce, but have not yet decided between Marigolds and Forgetmenots, I think the latter may win out- They are so lovely come the Spring.
I gather that there are some serious cold storms in parts of the US- I did not get to see exactly where, because there was an extended broadcast from South Africa- and I was losing concentration! We have had economies imposed on the Television News broadcasts- being Saturday I wont know what is going on until the evening news.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.

Shrimp Cakes
1 lb. Raw Shrimp roughly chopped
¼ C coconut milk
2 Tbsp chopped cilantro
1 tsp minced jalapeno or Thai pepper
In food processor pulse ingredients 10-15 times until all are combined but texture is still slightly chunky. Heat severral TBSPs of oil in skillet over med. High heat. Scoop up batter and drop into pan cook each side 2-3 minutes each.

Caprese Salad with Walnut Vinaigrette
Ingredients Original recipe makes 8 servings 
	Olive Oil & Walnut Pesto: 
 2 cups basil leaves, fresh, packed 
 1 cup walnuts, toasted and chopped 
 2/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
 6 tablespoons Olive oil 
 2 tablespoons lemon juice 
 3 cloves garlic, chopped 
	Caprese Salad: 
	2 tablespoons Pesto 
 2 tablespoons Olive oil 
 2 tablespoons red wine vinegar 
 4 medium vine-ripened tomatoes 
 8 ounces reduced-fat mozzarella cheese 
 Fresh basil leaves (optional) 
 Salt and ground black pepper (optional) 
Directions
1.	OliveOil & Walnut Pesto: Pulse basil, walnuts, cheese, olive oil, lemon juice and garlic in food processor until blended. Place in small bowl. Cover and refrigerate.
2.	Caprese Salad: Combine 2 tablespoons Walnut Pesto, olive oil and vinegar in small bowl.
3.	Slice tomatoes and cheese into 1/4-inch thick slices. Layer tomatoes and cheese on serving plate. Drizzle pesto vinigrette. Sprinkle with salt and pepper.
	PREP 15 mins 
	READY IN 15 mins 
Footnotes
	Nutrition Per Serving: 180 Calories, 12g Protein, 6g Carbohydrate, 1g Fiber, 12g Fat, 4g Sat. Fat, 5mg Cholesterol, 290mg sodium 

I serve the above as a meal along with a baked sweet potato.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello Julie. May I join in on the tea party. I have been lurking a while and decided it was time to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a receipt for a potato casserole that I copied last year from the KTP, but have failed to note who it originates from, I think it is worth repeating, especially if the weather is closing in! 


Twice Baked Potato Casserole
(Recipe from Sippity Sup)

Ingredients:
 5 lb russet potatoes 
 10 sli bacon 
 8 oz cream cheese 
 0.5 c unsalted butter, melted 
 1 c sour cream 
 0.25 c chives, minced 
 2.5 c cheddar cheese, grated 
 2 t kosher salt 
 0.5 t pepper 
________________________________________



Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Peel potatoes, and cut into 1-inch chunks. Place in a large saucepan, and add enough cold water to cover by about 2 inches. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, and reduce to a simmer. Cook until tender and easily pierced with a paring knife, about 20 minutes. Transfer to a colander to drain; return to pan, cover, and set aside.

2. Meanwhile, heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add bacon, and cook until crisp and browned, turning once. Transfer to paper towels to drain; let cool, and crumble into pieces.

3. Using a fork, mash the potatoes in pan until light and fluffy. Add the cream cheese, butter, and sour cream, and stir until combined and smooth. Add the chives, 2 cups cheddar cheese, half the bacon, salt, and pepper. Stir until well combined.

4. Transfer to a buttered 3-quart baking dish. Top with remaining 1/2 cup cheddar cheese. Bake until top is slightly golden and potatoes are heated


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.


Dear KatStabe you are most welcome to post your recipe! delighted to see you here!

not sure why there was the time delay- but that looks a really yummy recipe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Hello Julie. May I join in on the tea party. I have been lurking a while and decided it was time to say hello to everyone.


Dear jomacoy, Sam loves to have new voices at his table! we have many brews, and love to share our ups and downs- you will find an ear at most times of day- because we are spread over the globe!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you that sounds good. Will have to save this recipe and try it next week.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi jomacoy. Welcome!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have found you!  

Welcome, new folks--always glad to have another body at the table. I will be wrestling more with the drain and also have to fix supper shortly, but I will be back as I can!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi and Happy Tea! I love to be here right now with you all instead of where I am in the cold, icy wintry snowy Minnesota, on the Mississippi River Bluffs. Well, it is certainly beautiful, but I am on oxygen all the time and cannot get out much in the winter. It's okay, though, I can crochet!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How nice of you Lurker, to welcome us all on behalf of Sam. I'm about to make a try at a nap since it hasn't worked the rest of the day. Little Roland has gone home and he is so sweet. I don't mean he has gone to the home in the big sky, but to be with his other grandmother and wait for DIL and grandchildren to get home. He was the perfect dog and he used to be quite the clown. Really my kind of dog now. Just likes to lie at my feet, low energy, and doesn't get out of bed till later than me. He is quite gray now, even though he is a black pug, he seems to be turning white. Do hope Sam's computer gets fixed. We have two that need to be repaired. When that happens, I will have my own computer again. Snowing off and on here and really cold. They said it is warmer than yesterday, but I wasn't outside yesterday. Computer weather said it was near zero F yesterday. Think that might be -18 or thereabouts, in celsius. Of course 5 would consider that mild weather. Hard to imagine you going into Fall weather, and us into Spring. Do you remember when it was us complaining about the heat.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have lurked long enough to see the tea party is worldwide. I have been reading and sending up prayers for friends that I don't know yet but know they will be friends. Thank you for the welcome. Jo


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Mini German Pancakes

1 cup milk
6 eggs
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. orange zest (optional)
1/4 cup butter, melted

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Blend first six ingredients (milk thru orange zest) in a blender. Be careful to see that any flour clumps get well-blended.
Blend in butter a little at a time in order to temper the eggs.
Grease muffin tins well and distribute batter evenly between 24 tins (I did more like 18. Gimme Some Ovens tins were slightly less than half-full. I used a 1/4 cup measuring cup and filled it almost full.) Bake for 15 minutes, or until puffy and golden on top.
Served with your favorite toppings. (Mine was a dusting of powdered sugar and triple berry sauce. I have other suggestions up top)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Reminds me of a recipe Dreamweaver posted, but not sure that it is hers. Does that ring a bell?? Sounds especially good for celebrations and company. :thumbup: Well, good any time I'm sure, but would want help eating it or one would eat the whole thing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KatStabe said:


> Hi jomacoy. Welcome!


Hi jomacoy. Welcome you will love KTP, everyone is so real, and caring, you feel like family in no time. Glad to meet you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bright said:


> Hi and Happy Tea! I love to be here right now with you all instead of where I am in the cold, icy wintry snowy Minnesota, on the Mississippi River Bluffs. Well, it is certainly beautiful, but I am on oxygen all the time and cannot get out much in the winter. It's okay, though, I can crochet!


Welcome bright! As you are a crocheter you might have some pointers for Marianne who is naturally left handed and trying to learn to crochet- she is having problems with her hooks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So nice to have new people joining the party. :thumbup: All the more recipes for food and inspiration for knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How nice of you Lurker, to welcome us all on behalf of Sam. I'm about to make a try at a nap since it hasn't worked the rest of the day. Little Roland has gone home and he is so sweet. I don't mean he has gone to the home in the big sky, but to be with his other grandmother and wait for DIL and grandchildren to get home. He was the perfect dog and he used to be quite the clown. Really my kind of dog now. Just likes to lie at my feet, low energy, and doesn't get out of bed till later than me. He is quite gray now, even though he is a black pug, he seems to be turning white. Do hope Sam's computer gets fixed. We have two that need to be repaired. When that happens, I will have my own computer again. Snowing off and on here and really cold. They said it is warmer than yesterday, but I wasn't outside yesterday. Computer weather said it was near zero F yesterday. Think that might be -18 or thereabouts, in celsius. Of course 5 would consider that mild weather. Hard to imagine you going into Fall weather, and us into Spring. Do you remember when it was us complaining about the heat.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


What ever the conversion- I have not checked it out! it sounds cold! you will miss your little Roland, glad you are safe home- any news yet of the travellers?!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you KatStabe and Sorlenna for the welcome. I missed seeing Sam's post last week. I hope he gets his computer problems fixed soon.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
thanks for starting this week's Tp Julie, I hope is all going well for you x
Good Nite /afternoon/evening Morning cya's tomorrow


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatStabe said:


> Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.
> 
> Shrimp Cakes
> 1 lb. Raw Shrimp roughly chopped
> ...


Oh my, these sound wonderful, along with German Pancakes. Wait till Sam gets back and sees these.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

bright said:


> Hi and Happy Tea! I love to be here right now with you all instead of where I am in the cold, icy wintry snowy Minnesota, on the Mississippi River Bluffs. Well, it is certainly beautiful, but I am on oxygen all the time and cannot get out much in the winter. It's okay, though, I can crochet!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes, what book are you reading if you don't mind sharing? I'd better get off here if I'm going to nap or it will be too late. :roll:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you for opening up for us, Julie. I'm beginning to think that Sam may have to look for a new computer soon. Your potato recipe did look familiar so I checked my Evernote file and found that it had been posted by our own Sam last fall, just as autumn was coming in for the Northern Hemisphere. Great minds think alike, apparently. :lol: It's rainy and cold here today, with lots of wind gusts. I think I may just settle in with my knitting and Netflix for the afternoon. Can't think of any reason not to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
> thanks for starting this week's Tp Julie, I hope is all going well for you x
> Good Nite /afternoon/evening Morning cya's tomorrow


Well it was really Sorlenna that go it going! but good to see you Agnes- are you still knitting socks?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Patches! Good to meet you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
> thanks for starting this week's Tp Julie, I hope is all going well for you x
> Good Nite /afternoon/evening Morning cya's tomorrow


Agnes, you're an hour ahead of yourself, it's only just gone 10pm!! Anyway I hope you enjoy your early night. :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
> thanks for starting this week's Tp Julie, I hope is all going well for you x
> Good Nite /afternoon/evening Morning cya's tomorrow


Ooops Gwennie disease strikes again!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thank you for opening up for us, Julie. I'm beginning to think that Sam may have to look for a new computer soon. Your potato recipe did look familiar so I checked my Evernote file and found that it had been posted by our own Sam last fall, just as autumn was coming in for the Northern Hemisphere. Great minds think alike, apparently. :lol: It's rainy and cold here today, with lots of wind gusts. I think I may just settle in with my knitting and Netflix for the afternoon. Can't think of any reason not to.


I know he does not want to have to learn a new OS but it does sound to me as if the old one is on it's way out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Sam's computer woes, but thank you Julie for starting us off this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
> ...


And there is our lovely smiley Luke- Hi Kate!


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thought I would jump in and say hi! I enjoy reading each week. The recipes sound great. kathy


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good to meet you angora and you too Agnescr. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lpool23 said:


> Hi everyone! Thought I would jump in and say hi! I enjoy reading each week. The recipes sound great. kathy


You are most welcome! we look forward to getting to know you better! As Sam would say we love to have new voices, and there is always room for another chair at his table!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


My tummy tells me it is lunch time here- I think a quick omelet will hit the spot!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ooops Gwennie disease strikes again!!  :lol: :lol:


That's quite OK, Kate. It just gives us all a second chance to smile back at Luke.

Welcome to the new folks. It's such fun to see our circle growing each week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I'm off to bed now. See you all tomorrow. Enjoy your lunch, Julie.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, Jamacoy! I am new to the tea party, but I have been around for a few months. Welcome! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you KateB and KatyNora.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

What a coincidence! I just pulled this receipt yesterday before shopping to make tomorrow! It is one of our favorites.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a receipt for a potato casserole that I copied last year from the KTP, but have failed to note who it originates from, I think it is worth repeating, especially if the weather is closing in!
> 
> Twice Baked Potato Casserole
> (Recipe from Sippity Sup)
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks Julie for starting off this weeks KTP.

Poor Sam will be having withdrawal symptoms at this rate, because of his computer.

Welcome to all our new friends, there is always a space and a cuppa at Sam's table.

Puplover, sending you lots of healing energy and light and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thanks Julie for starting off this weeks KTP.
> 
> Poor Sam will be having withdrawal symptoms at this rate, because of his computer.
> 
> ...


He has acknowledged that he finds it quite painful!

Especial thoughts to Pup lover at this time!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't realize the TP started earlier. I am here now and have 3 pages to read. I'll pass on the shrimp recipe but the others sound great. I haven't gotten dressed today it is a real gray and rainy day. I'm not ready to go back to work on Monday it was nice having the week off but didn't get as much done as I wanted. Oh well it will still be here for me. I have one more piece of one bear to finish and then I have to decide which side I am going to use for the right side. I may post pictures and ask for all your input. Off to read and knit.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks bright! I really enjoyed reading about everyone's day and all the caring and sharing. I have become addicted. Must see what everone is doing and how they are feeling first thing in the morning.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Silverowl.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Silverowl.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

I woke up with a new project in mind. I saw where the farmer's market was happening in a big shop in Minneapolis, MN. So, I thought, our farmers are out there every summer, sweating in the heat and suffering in the winds and I thought I am gonna arrange for our farmers to have winter marts inside and maybe some summer marts inside, too. Where people will take time to shop and enjoy the time with the people who grow our food, make yummy relishes, and other great stuff. Wish me luck!


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for your warm welcome. I'm sure I'll enjoy the tea party, it's been a long week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I didn't realize the TP started earlier. I am here now and have 3 pages to read. I'll pass on the shrimp recipe but the others sound great. I haven't gotten dressed today it is a real gray and rainy day. I'm not ready to go back to work on Monday it was nice having the week off but didn't get as much done as I wanted. Oh well it will still be here for me. I have one more piece of one bear to finish and then I have to decide which side I am going to use for the right side. I may post pictures and ask for all your input. Off to read and knit.


Sorry Sandy, I was about 20 minutes early in my nervousness!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for starting us off Julie and Sorlenna. Miss hearing Sam at the table hope he will get computer issues resolved soon. I know how frustrating that is.

Welcome to all of our newbies! AlwAys room for more at the table makes the conversations more interesting.

Thanks Silverowl, much appreciated.

The wind has picked up again, no more snow yet. I think they are calling for more Monday nd Tuesday. My mom finally found a building g to buy for her yoga studio. So now she will be her own boss instead of working for someone e else.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you Julie, I didn't even notice we started early no worries everyone will be here!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Thanks bright! I really enjoyed reading about everyone's day and all the caring and sharing. I have become addicted. Must see what everone is doing and how they are feeling first thing in the morning.


It is quite addicting! Jo you're just like the rest of us addicts!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize the TP started earlier. I am here now and have 3 pages to read. I'll pass on the shrimp recipe but the others sound great. I haven't gotten dressed today it is a real gray and rainy day. I'm not ready to go back to work on Monday it was nice having the week off but didn't get as much done as I wanted. Oh well it will still be here for me. I have one more piece of one bear to finish and then I have to decide which side I am going to use for the right side. I may post pictures and ask for all your input. Off to read and knit.
> ...


That's okay Julie as long as it starts!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome to the newbies from another!

Lurker, I love both forget-me-nots and marigolds. The blue shade of the fmns is so beautiful, but on the other hand, marigolds (at least around here) are such a fail-proof flower. They take heat, drought, and don't seem to be bothered too much by insects. Some years ago there was a U.S. senator who wanted to make the marigold the national flower. That never happened. The national flower is the rose (not sure if any particular variety or not).

Enjoyed Roland's visit at second-hand. Safe travels to everyone, and healing thoughts to those with health concerns.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All our snow is gone already (except for that one part of the yard where the sun never hits in winter). We've had another cloudy gray day but no precipitation. I am cold, even so!

Tonight I hope to get that drain issue resolved so I can sit down and knit! I need to make some swatches and also work on my Edwina shawl more--finally got to the next chart last night and plan on finishing it this time (putting my lifeline in about every fourth row, lol, paranoid after the last time).

I didn't notice we started early, either--guess that shows how long a day this has been! :shock:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Sandy! I have been hooked for a good while now. I just did not post anything. Thought it was past time to say hello to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> All our snow is gone already (except for that one part of the yard where the sun never hits in winter). We've had another cloudy gray day but no precipitation. I am cold, even so!
> 
> Tonight I hope to get that drain issue resolved so I can sit down and knit! I need to make some swatches and also work on my Edwina shawl more--finally got to the next chart last night and plan on finishing it this time (putting my lifeline in about every fourth row, lol, paranoid after the last time).
> 
> I didn't notice we started early, either--guess that shows how long a day this has been! :shock:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bright! I really enjoyed reading about everyone's day and all the caring and sharing. I have become addicted. Must see what everone is doing and how they are feeling first thing in the morning.
> ...


Definitely addictive, don't know how I will get through the days when I have to go back to work. Am have to sneak on when I can to check in with you all. Lol


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> I have lurked long enough to see the tea party is worldwide. I have been reading and sending up prayers for friends that I don't know yet but know they will be friends. Thank you for the welcome. Jo


Delighted that you have joined the tea party family AND they are a proper family who care about each other. We are rather good at the 'ol knitting too! Affectionately


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Bright....I noted that you profile states Chicago, but you were posting from Minnesota...either way, you'd be in the cold. We didn't get much snow and most of is melted, but it's refreezing into ice and that's the part I hate the most about our winters. Anyway---welcome to the tea party---there are still plenty of shortbread cookies left and if you're nearby, stop in for braised beef ribs over egg noodles along with steamed cauiflower.



bright said:


> Hi and Happy Tea! I love to be here right now with you all instead of where I am in the cold, icy wintry snowy Minnesota, on the Mississippi River Bluffs. Well, it is certainly beautiful, but I am on oxygen all the time and cannot get out much in the winter. It's okay, though, I can crochet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome Jo --- one of my most favorite memories includes trip to Pascagula, MS to visit my SIL's family. Her Mom made fresh seafood gumbo and I've been a foodie ever since. I was only 15, but realized how gracious she was welcoming a "yankee" into her home---what a dear lady!



jomacoy said:


> I have lurked long enough to see the tea party is worldwide. I have been reading and sending up prayers for friends that I don't know yet but know they will be friends. Thank you for the welcome. Jo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Down in Springfield, IL where our DD lives, they move the market indoors at the fairgrounds. It's more of an open market an I don't think the even call it a farmer's market anymore. There are fresh cheeses, wines, sausages, canned vegetables, fruits, jams, salsas, etc. I love going out there whenever I am down there.



bright said:


> I woke up with a new project in mind. I saw where the farmer's market was happening in a big shop in Minneapolis, MN. So, I thought, our farmers are out there every summer, sweating in the heat and suffering in the winds and I thought I am gonna arrange for our farmers to have winter marts inside and maybe some summer marts inside, too. Where people will take time to shop and enjoy the time with the people who grow our food, make yummy relishes, and other great stuff. Wish me luck!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

KatStabe said:


> Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.
> 
> Shrimp Cakes
> 1 lb. Raw Shrimp roughly chopped
> ...


OMG! I am salivating reading this! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

bright said:


> Hi and Happy Tea! I love to be here right now with you all instead of where I am in the cold, icy wintry snowy Minnesota, on the Mississippi River Bluffs. Well, it is certainly beautiful, but I am on oxygen all the time and cannot get out much in the winter. It's okay, though, I can crochet!


beautiful avatar. is it your painting? love bright colors.
hi all welcome newbies. someones always home at this tea party. we got nite owls/earlybirds, kniters, crocheters, painter, and nifty crafters. it takes a variety to make a interesting bunch and we definatly fit the bill. :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all - thanks for starting us out, Julie. So sorry to hear that Sam's computer is still acting up. Welcome to all the faces around the table; you are are so very welcome. Glad you joined us. I'm already settled in for the evening. Dinner is all done and kitchen is cleaned up (Love those one pot meals!) and I'm going to try to get some WIP's done this next week.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yes Valerie, I have seen some of the beautiful creations. I crochet and loom knit a little and also sew a little. Sew enough to mend and repair clothes. I love to piece quilt tops but that is about it. I just retired in January so I hope to do a lot more. Learning to knit is in my bucket list.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
> ...


hi all, the "Gwennie disease" of double postings have been happening all over the Knitting Paradise for several weeks already by many many other KP members, so just to limit it to the Gwennie disease is not fair!!!!! lol, it is the double post gremlins that live in the computers of a priviledged few! hhahaha, :lol:

My company has left this morning! and while I was totally thrilled to have them here and visit with me and my parents, I can not say that I will miss their two greyhounds! They shed hair constantly and I am so allergic to dogs that shed! hmmmm, stuffy nose and coughing phlem is my body's response to it all. Vaccumed a lot and now I must do the mounds of laundry! hahahha, no good deed goes unpunished! 

Thank you Julie for opening this week's Knitting Tea Party for Sam, and, Sam, you have a good hostess here! We treasure her, but do miss your postings too. Hopefully your computer is up and running smoothly sooner rather than later. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zoe, good to have you back! 

Sam, we are all pulling for your poor old computer to come through again--or at least for you to get back to us soon--hang in there, my friend!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Rookie. I am at the top of Mississippi. Just 20 miles south of Memphis, TN. I would welcome you to my home too. Yankee or not! Would be fried chicken, mashed potatoes, butterbeans and cornbread on the table. Sweet iced tea too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought I would copy and paste a Knitted Phone Cover that FireballDave had designed and gave us the pattern for. Now that the gift giving through the festive season of Christmas is over, some of you must have grandkids, kids, and friends, and even yourselves that received the cell phones and they need covers!!! Enjoy the project:

_OK chaps and chappesses, here are the instructions for my Scrambler Phone Cover. It is tailored for a SonyEricsson X10 MiniPro with approximate dimensions of 3.25" x 2" x 0.75" so you may need to make some adjustments for your own device. I'm working on a slimline cover for standard candybar style phones and I'll post the results in a few days... if it works out!

Feel free to play and improve on my design, knitting is a sharing thing. I used a velcro fastening because I don't want to be fumbling with buttons when the phone is ringing, the strips of fastener also reinforce the flap and the top of the front panel. If you prefer buttons, I would recommend making the buttonhole using the one-row method in the centre of row 7.

Have fun!

Scrambler Phone Cover

Materials:
Oddments DK (sportweight) yarn in Navy Blue (A) and Cornflower Blue (B)
Pair 3.75mm (US size 5) needles
Darning needle
Small length of 20mm wide stitchable Velcro
Sewing needle and navy blue thread
Embellishment

Instructions:
Knitted in one piece

Flap:
With A cast on 15 stitches
Work 12 rows in moss stitch (US=seed stitch): K1, (P1, K1) to end of row
Break yarn A

Top:
Row 13: With yarn B, knit
Row 14: Knit
Row 15: Purl
Continue in reverse stocking stitch to end of row 19, break yarn B and turn work.

Back and Sides:
WS facing: Change to yarn A and using cable method cast on three stitches, (18 sts on left-hand needle). 
Do not turn work.
Row 20: K1, purl to end, turn work
RS facing: Using cable method as before, cast on three stitches (21 sts on left-hand needle).
Do not turn work.
Row 21: K2, P1, K2, P3, K5, P3, K2, P1, K2
Row 22: Purl
Repeat these two rows to row 50

Bottom:
Row 51: Cast off (US = bind off) 3sts, purl to end of row (18sts)
Row 52: Cast off (US = bind off) 3sts, knit to end of row (15sts)
Row 53: Purl
Row 54: Knit
Row 55: Purl to end of row and break yarn A

Front:
Row 56: With yarn B, purl
Rows 57 and 59: K2, P3, K5, P3, K2
Rows 58 and 60: Purl
Rows 61, 63 and 65: K2, P3, wyif S5pw, P3, K2
Rows 62, 64, and 66: Purl
Row 67: K2, P3, K2, insert needle upwards behind loops into next stitch on left-hand needle and knit it, K2, P3, K2
Row 68: Purl
Rows 69 to 80: repeat rows 57 to 68
Rows 81 and 82: repeat rows 57 and 58
Rows 83, 85 and 87: Knit
Rows 84, 86 and 88: Purl
Cast off (US=bind off) all stitches

Making Up:
Stitch fluffy piece of Velcro fastening tape to stocking stitch section of front panel and hooks piece to top flap.
Using ends, stitch side of reverse stocking stitch bottom panels to cast off edges of side panels and then up sides of cover.
Weave in remaining ends.
Attach embellishment to front, positioning it between knitted butterflies._


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Thanks Rookie. I am at the top of Mississippi. Just 20 miles south of Memphis, TN. I would welcome you to my home too. Yankee or not! Would be fried chicken, mashed potatoes, butterbeans and cornbread on the table. Sweet iced tea too!


Wish I lived closer one of my favorite meals.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sandy you are welcome anytime! If you let me know when you get close I'll have it waiting for you!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Sandy you are welcome anytime! If you let me know when you get close I'll have it waiting for you!!


I would love nothing better. I haven't been any farther east than Oklahoma. I have always wanted to go beyond. Maybe someday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I thought I would copy and paste a Knitted Phone Cover that FireballDave had designed and gave us the pattern for. Now that the gift giving through the festive season of Christmas is over, some of you must have grandkids, kids, and friends, and even yourselves that received the cell phones and they need covers!!! Enjoy the project:
> 
> :thumbup: It is so easy to make up too. I have made several of them. Here is one.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.
> ...


That potato recipe will be made sooner rather than later. Thanks Julie. Reminds me of the French 'Tartiflette'. As to marigolds (Calendula species rather than French Marigolds Tagetes species), have you grown the single variety called 'Indian Prince'. Orange inside but with gorgeous maroon colouration on the outside of the 'petals'. Lovely cut flower and the 'petals' are beautiful scattered over a salad. The flowers also made a decent natural dye. When contrasted with the blue of Forget-me-nots, the display would look stunning. Could you grow both rather than have to make a choice?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Hello Julie. May I join in on the tea party. I have been lurking a while and decided it was time to say hello to everyone.


Newcomers are always welcome as I'm sure Julie will tell you....and our usual host, Sam, when his computer is well again! 
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

bright said:


> Hi and Happy Tea! I love to be here right now with you all instead of where I am in the cold, icy wintry snowy Minnesota, on the Mississippi River Bluffs. Well, it is certainly beautiful, but I am on oxygen all the time and cannot get out much in the winter. It's okay, though, I can crochet!


Hi, Bright....Welcome! I'm not on oxygen but confined to a power wheelchair. However, I only go out when necessary when it's cold and here on the east coast of Virginia, it's usually in the 40's. But I don't handle cold was well as I used to. If I lived farther north or west where it's really cold, I'd probably turn into an icicle by November of every year! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Julie and Sorlenna fo rgetting us going this week. I will now go and eat something a little more sustaining thatn Polos and maybe start this weeks. But need to go and buy nad buy and engaement present for an engagement party we have this afternoon. ANd then gpoing out with DD#2 this evening- Synpmothy under the Stars. She is providing a picnic as part of DHs birthday presnt fromthe othe day. Must admit that I am not all that keen on this type of msci but I will go and jpin them. And take my knitting!
So if I don't return I will have a lot to read as already on page 6.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Thank you KatStabe and Sorlenna for the welcome. I missed seeing Sam's post last week. I hope he gets his computer problems fixed soon.


I also want to welcome you...Sam wasn't on a lot last week...computer problems! We really miss him when he's not here.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

lpool23 said:


> Hi everyone! Thought I would jump in and say hi! I enjoy reading each week. The recipes sound great. kathy


Welcome,Kathy...Always love to "see new faces" at the tea/coffee table!
JuneK


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you JuneK.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mkilcoyne said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mkilcoyne said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.
> ...


And we all hope you will drop by again! There's always a welcome at Sam's table!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - thanks for starting us out, Julie. So sorry to hear that Sam's computer is still acting up. Welcome to all the faces around the table; you are are so very welcome. Glad you joined us. I'm already settled in for the evening. Dinner is all done and kitchen is cleaned up (Love those one pot meals!) and I'm going to try to get some WIP's done this next week.


Hi, Rookie! I think you have good weather for hunkering down and getting into the WIP's!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ooops Gwennie disease strikes again!!  :lol: :lol:[/quote]

hi all, the "Gwennie disease" of double postings have been happening all over the Knitting Paradise for several weeks already by many many other KP members, so just to limit it to the Gwennie disease is not fair!!!!! lol, it is the double post gremlins that live in the computers of a priviledged few! hhahaha, :lol:

My company has left this morning! and while I was totally thrilled to have them here and visit with me and my parents, I can not say that I will miss their two greyhounds! They shed hair constantly and I am so allergic to dogs that shed! hmmmm, stuffy nose and coughing phlem is my body's response to it all. Vaccumed a lot and now I must do the mounds of laundry! hahahha, no good deed goes unpunished! 

Thank you Julie for opening this week's Knitting Tea Party for Sam, and, Sam, you have a good hostess here! We treasure her, but do miss your postings too. Hopefully your computer is up and running smoothly sooner rather than later. Zoe [/quote]

Missed you, Zoe. Was wondering where you were until someone reminded us you had company. I'm like you...like to see them come and LOVE to see them leave!
ANd you have to suffer with allergies on top of it!....Hope after you get all the vacuuming done and the hair gone that the sniffles will be gone also.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for starting us off Julie and Sorlenna. Miss hearing Sam at the table hope he will get computer issues resolved soon. I know how frustrating that is.
> 
> Welcome to all of our newbies! AlwAys room for more at the table makes the conversations more interesting.
> 
> ...


And if I were near I would take lessons. Do you do yoga?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Welcome to the newbies from another!
> 
> Lurker, I love both forget-me-nots and marigolds. The blue shade of the fmns is so beautiful, but on the other hand, marigolds (at least around here) are such a fail-proof flower. They take heat, drought, and don't seem to be bothered too much by insects. Some years ago there was a U.S. senator who wanted to make the marigold the national flower. That never happened. The national flower is the rose (not sure if any particular variety or not).
> 
> Enjoyed Roland's visit at second-hand. Safe travels to everyone, and healing thoughts to those with health concerns.


Yes, I miss little Roland. When I took my nap I was still thinking he was beside me. I will miss him.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Ooops Gwennie disease strikes again!!  :lol: :lol:





5mmdpns said:


> hi all, the "Gwennie disease" of double postings have been happening all over the Knitting Paradise for several weeks already by many many other KP members, so just to limit it to the Gwennie disease is not fair!!!!! lol, it is the double post gremlins that live in the computers of a priviledged few! hhahaha, :lol:
> 
> My company has left this morning! and while I was totally thrilled to have them here and visit with me and my parents, I can not say that I will miss their two greyhounds! They shed hair constantly and I am so allergic to dogs that shed! hmmmm, stuffy nose and coughing phlem is my body's response to it all. Vaccumed a lot and now I must do the mounds of laundry! hahahha, no good deed goes unpunished!
> 
> Thank you Julie for opening this week's Knitting Tea Party for Sam, and, Sam, you have a good hostess here! We treasure her, but do miss your postings too. Hopefully your computer is up and running smoothly sooner rather than later. Zoe


Missed you, Zoe. Was wondering where you were until someone reminded us you had company. I'm like you...like to see them come and LOVE to see them leave!
ANd you have to suffer with allergies on top of it!....Hope after you get all the vacuuming done and the hair gone that the sniffles will be gone also.
JuneK[/quote]

Thank you June. I missed you all too! Allergies will be under control again in a few days! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would copy and paste a Knitted Phone Cover that FireballDave had designed and gave us the pattern for. Now that the gift giving through the festive season of Christmas is over, some of you must have grandkids, kids, and friends, and even yourselves that received the cell phones and they need covers!!! Enjoy the project:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


How did Lucky like her visitors? Glad the visit went well even if allergies get in the way. I have a nasty feeling Sam may have to 'bite the bullet' over using XP- this is the third visit to the computer doctor in recent weeks- Glad to have you back- all in all it was a quiet week last week, especially without Sam so much of the time...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Lucky just tolerated the greyhounds but loved Naomi and Len! With Lucky being a mini schnauzer, she was really in awe of these biggies in her house! And one of them even went into her cage and got stuck!!!! hahaha, but Lucky was not in the cage/crate at the time so all was well. All her stuffie toys had to be secured in the back bedroom away from the greyhounds as they firmly believe that all stuffies need to get their gallbladders removed!!!!!!! :shock: *chuckles* as Lucky does not do that and I dont want her to learn either! 
I also had to put all my knitting away in the junk room as the greyhounds believe that yarn and yarn balls are made especially to challenge their rewinding ablilities!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KatStabe said:
> ...


actually the seed I have is the Tagetes- but I do love Calendula and have grown them, and used them in salad and with puddings- just limited a bit as to the amount of potting mix available- our ground is so hard at the moment and I use the pots because they are up out of the dogs way- the mutt in particular loves to get in to the gardening. Orange/yellow with blue is a favourite contrast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle, Zoe- very well expressed, and you certainly don't want Lucky to learn bad knitting habits! or unstuffing her toys!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna...Hope those pipes get fixed. I remember in Germany I used vinegar, boiling water and baking soda to unclog a pipe. Well the pipes weren't metal like I was used to and I actually managed to loosen and separate the plastic pipe. :shock: It was unclogged though. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

To get here I just copied the link Lurker gave and pasted it above and magically I was at the new KTP. Didn't notice the time, just followed the yellow brick road.:thumbup: 

Rookie Retiree...That ice is dangerous for sure. I'd rather have the snow any day.

5mmdpns...Good to see you again. Understand the allergies. My little granddog, a pug, sheds so much and I sneezed enough to draw his attention. Sure do wish I wasn't allergic. My goodness, 2 greyhounds. That was a crowded place I would imagine. And with getting stuck in the crate...some comical moments too.

DH just got home so I have to get off for dinner. Bye all.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rookie. I am at the top of Mississippi. Just 20 miles south of Memphis, TN. I would welcome you to my home too. Yankee or not! Would be fried chicken, mashed potatoes, butterbeans and cornbread on the table. Sweet iced tea too!
> ...


Maybe we can carpool, Sandy. I've never been to the southern states (or indeed much of anything east of the Mississippi River), and the menu sure sounds good! :-D


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi June! I have a chair I use to go to the Museums, shopping and all. I am pretty week standing, but sitting I really go to town! I beep up everyone at Walmart and tell them how dangerous I am, and the people laugh when they see the big smile on my face. Life is good.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for starting us off Julie and Sorlenna. Miss hearing Sam at the table hope he will get computer issues resolved soon. I know how frustrating that is.
> ...


I have gone off and on for years. It's not really my thing, it's okay. I'm going to have to come up with some kind of exercisers to do so maybe that along with some cardio.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

that is so cute!


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

TY for hosting the tea party!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Zoe, missed you


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Glad to see you back Zoe, I'm with you on glad to see them and glad to see them go!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to the table. there's always room and an empty chair and cup for you. Sam will welcome you as soon as he is able to get back on here. Come often and jump into any conversation that strikes your fancy. We're so glad to have you join in.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Bright!! So glad you decided to jump into the conversations. Hope you'll feel quite comfortable here and know that you're alsways welcome. Sam will be so pleased that a number of newbies have joined us today.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I everyone, I don't think I'm going to get caught up on last weeks TP but I'm going to try in between here and everything else. 
I hope everyone and friends and families are well or on the road to wellness. Marianne, so glad you are doing better, good to see your voice. 
Julie, thank you for hosting, lovely to be at your table once again in Sam's absence. 
Sam, hope you get the PC up and running again soon. 
Okay, now it's back to page one to get caught up.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening all. At least here in OH. Am home for the weekend but doubt I will get the Ashton shawl blocked. It will go in with the two shawlets I made and hopefully will be able to get them all blocked before summer. 

Welcome to all the newbies and to old friends. Hope Sam gets his computer problems worked out. Don't really have time this weekend to sit and knit with him. Going to help out my DGD with her little one. She hurt her shoulder lifting him in his carseat to a shopping cart. Then back to work on Monday., hopefully. 

Thanks, ladies, for starting the TP. I will check in tomorrow. 

Kathy


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Come on KatyNora. More the merrier!!!! :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Jo, welcome to the table. 
Sorlenna, hope the drain isn't anything to major, we had the drain in the basement backup last night, but the Drain Buster guy was out today and got it and the toilet both taken care of in a jiffy and it was even less than $100. The toilet had a toothpick sideways somewhere in the trap, don't know how that happened.  :roll:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Kaye.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Julie, you are doing a great Job, hosting. Thanks . You are so special, in everything you do.
Will be saying good night, good day, good afternoon, will talk to all tomorrow.
Be happy, blessed, and healing to all, looking forward to tomorrow. New things new day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I everyone, I don't think I'm going to get caught up on last weeks TP but I'm going to try in between here and everything else.
> I hope everyone and friends and families are well or on the road to wellness. Marianne, so glad you are doing better, good to see your voice.
> Julie, thank you for hosting, lovely to be at your table once again in Sam's absence.
> Sam, hope you get the PC up and running again soon.
> Okay, now it's back to page one to get caught up.


Thanks Kaye- I love the new avatar of Sphynx and Bruno- they look so peaceful- I am sure they are both capable of mayhem still!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening all. At least here in OH. Am home for the weekend but doubt I will get the Ashton shawl blocked. It will go in with the two shawlets I made and hopefully will be able to get them all blocked before summer.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and to old friends. Hope Sam gets his computer problems worked out. Don't really have time this weekend to sit and knit with him. Going to help out my DGD with her little one. She hurt her shoulder lifting him in his carseat to a shopping cart. Then back to work on Monday., hopefully.
> 
> ...


I was forgetting that of course you have the privilege of being Sam's neighbour, compared with someone like myself who would have to cross the vastness of ocean as well as the US-Sorry to hear the DGD has hurt her shoulder- but it is always quality time with the GC.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Julie, you are doing a great Job, hosting. Thanks . You are so special, in everything you do.
> Will be saying good night, good day, good afternoon, will talk to all tomorrow.
> Be happy, blessed, and healing to all, looking forward to tomorrow. New things new day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patches! I was so grateful to Sorlenna helping me out getting started- It is one of the really neat things with the KTP, how everyone is there for us all. 
I got my sitting room vacuumed, because I am expecting visitors later- but it is now a warm 25C after a nice cool and cloudy morning- hope we get some rain soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Julie, yes, they are quite a pair, but so fun and loving. 
Well, I'm caught up here, yay. 
I finally found the correct yarn to finish my son's sweater that I had started for him and ended up just a couple yards short on yarn so I'm going to get that finished so it'll be on it's way before his birthday. 
Well, I'm off to knit and make some tea. See you all in a bit. 
Hugs


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I completely forgot it was new tea party night lol. Hi everyone! 8 pages to catch up on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I prmised Pammie some pictures from a sock book of mine and as I can't send attachments via PM I will post them here. These are all scanned and I have only done the penquins and the pigs so far. 
That of course if I can ge tthe scanned things to post- I do phoots no worries so I assume scans are similar.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I also forgot the new KTP, and had to catch up on 8 pages. I find if I get too far behind, I speed read and miss a lot!

Welcome to the newbies and welcome back to returning friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Mine is strting to tell me the same thing! Just reasleid the time- time to head out for the engagement party. So I guess I need to leave the TP again.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

After 10pm here, so off to bed. Good nite everyone. Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Julie, thanks for getting things started in Sam's place. I think that he may have to get himself a new computer.My laptop is ancient, but my older daughter is a computer genius and has resurrected the poor thing from near-death a couple times, and once had to wipe the whole thing because of a virus - what a mess that was! 
When we first moved to this house almost 40 years ago, there was no garden at all, hubby tilled up two small strips for me on either side of the sidewalk to plant flowers. Well now the "strips" are about 6 ft wide on one side and across the entire width of the yard between the walk and the driveway (about 20 ft.). One of the things I planted was forget-me-nots, that I brought from my mother's yard. Now they are all over my garden, my yard and the neighbors' yards. They have spread all over, but I still love them!
Just to give you folks an update on my little granddaughter - took her for a shot at the doctor's office today - she is up to 10.5 lbs. Finally double digits!!!

We sure have a lot of new faces, welcome to all. Hope you enjoy meeting all these wonderful new friends.
Now that I have written a novel, I think I'll go to bed as it's almost midnight and I don't want to turn into a pumpkin!!! See you all in the morning. Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, thanks for getting things started in Sam's place. I think that he may have to get himself a new computer.My laptop is ancient, but my older daughter is a computer genius and has resurrected the poor thing from near-death a couple times, and once had to wipe the whole thing because of a virus - what a mess that was!
> When we first moved to this house almost 40 years ago, there was no garden at all, hubby tilled up two small strips for me on either side of the sidewalk to plant flowers. Well now the "strips" are about 6 ft wide on one side and across the entire width of the yard between the walk and the driveway (about 20 ft.). One of the things I planted was forget-me-nots, that I brought from my mother's yard. Now they are all over my garden, my yard and the neighbors' yards. They have spread all over, but I still love them!
> Just to give you folks an update on my little granddaughter - took her for a shot at the doctor's office today - she is up to 10.5 lbs. Finally double digits!!!
> 
> ...


I love the way forgetmenots can naturalise- one of my first gardens had them all over- clouds of beautiful blue- here I mostly have nasturtiums and lobelia that pop up- and red, white and pink begonias that seem to blow in with the wind.
It is wonderful that the little one has made it to double digits. how is she progressing otherwise? do you measure from actual birth or from what would have been term? 
Come to think of it we have not had an update on Kate's Luke either- remember you are allowed to brag when it is the GC, [and knitting or crochet you have achieved with!]


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, thanks for getting things started in Sam's place. I think that he may have to get himself a new computer.My laptop is ancient, but my older daughter is a computer genius and has resurrected the poor thing from near-death a couple times, and once had to wipe the whole thing because of a virus - what a mess that was!
> ...


Julie, progress is measured from the due date which was July22, Lily was born on April 2 - 16 weeks early. She is our little miracle. She can roll over from her tummy to her back and she can get almost all the way over from her back to her tummy. She is eating cereal and fruits and veggies and even a little chicken cut up very fine. She can almost sit up by herself - needs to work on keeping her head still. She has a physical therapist who comes once a week and gives us things to work on to get her stronger. When she's a little older she will probably get a speech therapist because her vocal cords may have been damaged from being intubated for about 85 days. They are also talking about an infant teacher, but I'm not quite sure what that entails yet. She will be coming next week to talk to us and tell us more about what she will do for the little one. It's amazing what wonderful programs they have for these tiny babies. We were told it would be two years or so before she "catches up" to where she should be. We are just grateful that we have her at all. Lots of prayers were said for her during her first three months. Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


As you say a very special little one- and how special her achievements are. woops got to go my visitors have come !


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, thanks for getting things started in Sam's place. I think that he may have to get himself a new computer.My laptop is ancient, but my older daughter is a computer genius and has resurrected the poor thing from near-death a couple times, and once had to wipe the whole thing because of a virus - what a mess that was!
> When we first moved to this house almost 40 years ago, there was no garden at all, hubby tilled up two small strips for me on either side of the sidewalk to plant flowers. Well now the "strips" are about 6 ft wide on one side and across the entire width of the yard between the walk and the driveway (about 20 ft.). One of the things I planted was forget-me-nots, that I brought from my mother's yard. Now they are all over my garden, my yard and the neighbors' yards. They have spread all over, but I still love them!
> Just to give you folks an update on my little granddaughter - took her for a shot at the doctor's office today - she is up to 10.5 lbs. Finally double digits!!!
> 
> ...


Paula 
Wow 10.5 lbs. Lily is growing like a weed! I'm so glad "our" little miracle is doing well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I also had to put all my knitting away in the junk room as the greyhounds believe that yarn and yarn balls are made especially to challenge their rewinding ablilities!!!!! :lol:


Amd I guess they don't do a very good job of rewinding either. Did you get any knitting done, or did it need to spend the whole locked locked awayy safely?
Good to see you back Zoe- between you and Sam things seemed rather different last week. HAd been wondering how your time wirth your visitors was going.
But now the horrid allergies- maybe just as well they don't come too often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

welcome to all th enewbies- I must admit to having got lost there were so many early on! 
How wonderful to see the progress Lilly is making- its amazing what they can do these days fo rthe litllilies who come so so early.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Agnes, what book are you reading if you don't mind sharing? I'd better get off here if I'm going to nap or it will be too late. :roll:


Just finished"Funeral Note"by Quinten Jardine,starting"Did you miss me by Karen Rose.....I will read just about anything ,real books and those dounloaded to my Kindle


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

There was only 1 page when I went to bed...now there are 9 will have to get my insulin and breakfast before I start reading them all.....be back shortly :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
> ...


ooppps.......Kate it must be all the fresh air and 10 miles a day I am getting, have not walked so much since I had to walk miles after heart attack
That photo of Luke just makes me smile back


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for opening up for us, Julie. I'm beginning to think that Sam may have to look for a new computer soon. Your potato recipe did look familiar so I checked my Evernote file and found that it had been posted by our own Sam last fall, just as autumn was coming in for the Northern Hemisphere. Great minds think alike, apparently. :lol: It's rainy and cold here today, with lots of wind gusts. I think I may just settle in with my knitting and Netflix for the afternoon. Can't think of any reason not to.
> ...


I really need to get a new laptop,this one must be 5/6 yrs old and keys keep popping off, it has Vista on it,which I have always disliked,but the thought of windows 8 puts me right of buying just now,I always thought windows 7 was the best OS


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I found you all it's 11pm here so I am of to bed with my book, welcome to the new guests, you will love it here one big happy family covering each others backs.
> ...


Hi Julie finished the toe up ones from Darowil's workshop,started another pair top down for eldest daughter and half way through Liz stole will put pics on when I find camera


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Oh yes Valerie, I have seen some of the beautiful creations. I crochet and loom knit a little and also sew a little. Sew enough to mend and repair clothes. I love to piece quilt tops but that is about it. I just retired in January so I hope to do a lot more. Learning to knit is in my bucket list.


oh another January retire my retiral date was the 31st Jan. and I seem to have less time than ever :-D


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Hello 5 nice to see you back..hope things are better allergy wise, I have the washing machine on just now...bedding did all the rest yesterday,and was good too I ironed the lot


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes Valerie, I have seen some of the beautiful creations. I crochet and loom knit a little and also sew a little. Sew enough to mend and repair clothes. I love to piece quilt tops but that is about it. I just retired in January so I hope to do a lot more. Learning to knit is in my bucket list.
> ...


I retired 2.5 years ago and it took months before I stopped doing all the things I enjoy at work speed and pressure, thereby robbing myself of much of their pleasure. I'm sure it took me almost a year before a new living pattern bedded into my life. I hope you will be able to get all the best from the new lifestyle within the coming weeks and months. Please be good to yourself in all the ways you like best. Affectionately


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

http://crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=issue&issue_id=587&department_id=7%3FFCBK

Nice pattern for those who crochet...wish I could do stuff like this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


I am quite happy with what I have - windows 7 -my old machine desktop is a vista machine and very underpowered, but it was an improvement on my original gifted millennium level one that had been upgraded to XP, but that may have been more that I was on 'dialup' with that one. The onlyt people to have spoken well of Windows 8 as yet are those trying to sell it, in my hearing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Looking forward to seeing those pics.!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Saturday morning to all! It's been quite a while since I've been able to post, but hopefully, I'm back. I've lurked a little bit, but have so much to catch up on. I've saved all of the parties, and from time to time will go back and re-read something you have written. 

Wonderful to see new names around the tea table! The recipes sound great. I'm going to try the mini pancakes for the next prayer brunch I go to. I might offer them with warm syrup and toasted chopped pecans. 

I've finally settled on a retirement date: June 30 of this year. Can't begin to tell you just how much I'm looking forward to it! The way things are going, especially with the 'sequestration' threat hanging over us, I will ge glad to get out of the job! With a lot of planning and prioritising, I think I'll be able to get along on retirement income. 

It's a quarter past seven, and the cat is yowling for his breakfast, so I shall feed him, get the chores underway, and hopefully rejoin you all in time for lunch. Thanks for being here!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds wonderful - loved Memphis when we visited there and have some property south of Knoxville in hopes of retiring there someday. Would love to come visit and I've never been able to re-create authentic Southern fried chicken so my mouth is watering already. And...ymmm cornbread--one of my favorite things. The trip down there was also my first exposure to fritters; I couldn't get enough of them.


jomacoy said:


> Thanks Rookie. I am at the top of Mississippi. Just 20 miles south of Memphis, TN. I would welcome you to my home too. Yankee or not! Would be fried chicken, mashed potatoes, butterbeans and cornbread on the table. Sweet iced tea too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I missed that one from Fireball Dave--miss him and hope he is doing well....hopefully, still enjoying his photographic art and teaching....miss hearing of The Lad and hope he's doing well at the Uni. Keeping in the theme of posting some knitting - here's an e-reader cover I made prior to our trip to London last year.


5mmdpns said:


> I thought I would copy and paste a Knitted Phone Cover that FireballDave had designed and gave us the pattern for. Now that the gift giving through the festive season of Christmas is over, some of you must have grandkids, kids, and friends, and even yourselves that received the cell phones and they need covers!!! Enjoy the project:
> 
> _OK chaps and chappesses, here are the instructions for my Scrambler Phone Cover. It is tailored for a SonyEricsson X10 MiniPro with approximate dimensions of 3.25" x 2" x 0.75" so you may need to make some adjustments for your own device. I'm working on a slimline cover for standard candybar style phones and I'll post the results in a few days... if it works out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good Saturday morning to all! It's been quite a while since I've been able to post, but hopefully, I'm back. I've lurked a little bit, but have so much to catch up on. I've saved all of the parties, and from time to time will go back and re-read something you have written.
> 
> Wonderful to see new names around the tea table! The recipes sound great. I'm going to try the mini pancakes for the next prayer brunch I go to. I might offer them with warm syrup and toasted chopped pecans.
> 
> ...


So good to see you again! That is great that you have a date for retirement now, although general consensus [goodness is that spelt right?] seems to be one gets busier than ever! 
I am about to head back to bed- as it is approaching 1-30 am here- woke up peckish because I really did not have a proper meal last night.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

bright said:


> Hi June! I have a chair I use to go to the Museums, shopping and all. I am pretty week standing, but sitting I really go to town! I beep up everyone at Walmart and tell them how dangerous I am, and the people laugh when they see the big smile on my face. Life is good.


You are so right...Life is good. As long as I have my 'wheels', I'm rocking! And just got a new one a couple of months ago and it can really move. My friend tells me I'm riding the wind since it makes a bit of a 'whooshing' noise when I turn up the speed!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I prmised Pammie some pictures from a sock book of mine and as I can't send attachments via PM I will post them here. These are all scanned and I have only done the penquins and the pigs so far.
> That of course if I can ge tthe scanned things to post- I do phoots no worries so I assume scans are similar.


Hi and a good Rainey day, but it's a good day, new day new things to learn and do. Hope all had a good new day. Have my coffee and looking at those socks, WOW when I grow up I want to make socks like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed that one from Fireball Dave--miss him and hope he is doing well....hopefully, still enjoying his photographic art and teaching....miss hearing of The Lad and hope he's doing well at the Uni. Keeping in the theme of posting some knitting - here's an e-reader cover I made prior to our trip to London last year.
> 
> Nice work, Rookie- good contrast! It is always good to have original input here- that is where I most miss Dave- but it must have cost him so much effort each week working up, and perfecting his instructions for each of his designs. I am working on a simple instruction at present , but it is so easy when proof reading to miss mistakes!
> Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, thanks for getting things started in Sam's place. I think that he may have to get himself a new computer.My laptop is ancient, but my older daughter is a computer genius and has resurrected the poor thing from near-death a couple times, and once had to wipe the whole thing because of a virus - what a mess that was!
> ...


Ditto


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine too...it went on the fritz after I uploaded some software updates. Turns out that Internet Explorer 9 just doesn't work on my computer so I went back to version 8. I can't justify the cost yet---even if this one is so very slow compared to the new ones.



agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too!! Making socks is on my to do for this year. I love the cow ones and also the sheep ones, but think I'll start with some plain ones.


Patches39 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I prmised Pammie some pictures from a sock book of mine and as I can't send attachments via PM I will post them here. These are all scanned and I have only done the penquins and the pigs so far.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We'll be leaving to drive up to Madison, WI for our granddaughter's first birthday party. Weather is cold and deary, but no snow; roads should be fine. We're going to spend the nigt and then help with some painting, etc. before coming back. We'll stop off a my BIL's -- he has a grinder and will sharpen my knives for me...I can't stand dull knives!!


Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I missed that one from Fireball Dave--miss him and hope he is doing well....hopefully, still enjoying his photographic art and teaching....miss hearing of The Lad and hope he's doing well at the Uni. Keeping in the theme of posting some knitting - here's an e-reader cover I made prior to our trip to London last year.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine too...it went on the fritz after I uploaded some software updates. Turns out that Internet Explorer 9 just doesn't work on my computer so I went back to version 8. I can't justify the cost yet---even if this one is so very slow compared to the new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of the slowness on computers is often down to the rubbish gathered each time it logs on.......try doing a disc clean up then defrag, getting rid of temp files helps as well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back 5! Have missed you! Yes, Gwenie disease is prolific in some computers. LOL Call it what you may; not offended at all. In fact think it quite funny!

Welcome to all the newcomers! lpool, Bright, and jocmcoy...glad you came out of the land of lurking and into the sunshine of the KTP! If I missed anyone else new a big welcome to you also!

Went to bed at 6 pm last night meaning to nap only a bit and slept until 7 am this morning. Yep, was tired and feel full of energy this morning. Have almost finished sock #1 of my second pair. Using the Friendship Bracelet pattern for the leg out of the book Sock a la Carte 2. Will post a picture when I finished. *Bobglory* posted at the tail end of last weeks KTP but wanted to make sure you saw that I absolutely love your socks with the pattern from sweaterscaptes. Have got to do a pair from their patterns soon or else design my own. They are fantastic.

Have more catching up to do so will be back later. Hugs to all.



5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if you guys head south do come to Georgia! I've got plenty of room and if you swing by Memphis first and grab Jomacoy, we can all just have a great time!

Jomacoy had the chance to visit Memphis about 15 years ago and loved it. Was there only 3 days but had a wonderful time.

ju


KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > jomacoy said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> actually the seed I have is the Tagetes- but I do love Calendula and have grown them, and used them in salad and with puddings- just limited a bit as to the amount of potting mix available- our ground is so hard at the moment and I use the pots because they are up out of the dogs way- the mutt in particular loves to get in to the gardening. Orange/yellow with blue is a favourite contrast!


Quite beautiful and I have used edible flowers also for decoration and eating. Oh yes, orange/yellow with blue/purple. Just gorgeous together.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if you guys head south do come to Georgia! I've got plenty of room and if you swing by Memphis first and grab Jomacoy, we can all just have a great time!
> 
> Jomacoy had the chance to visit Memphis about 15 years ago and loved it. Was there only 3 days but had a wonderful time.
> 
> ...


Is there any possibility that all of you could 'sling-shot' that car round the planet, swoop by Ireland and scoop me up on passing? I've visited yarn stores in Boulder, Reno, St. Paul and Heuston and they were the 'Lands of Delight'. A yarn crawl with you sweethearts would be fun by orders of magnitude! Yarn crawl, what a wonderful term. Better make some lunch. Grandson's birthday tea this afternoon and I've to collect two of my other grandchildren as their mother, my elder daughter has hurt her foot and my dear son-in-law is, therefore acting as 'cook, steward and bottle-washer'!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning the socks posted on the last page of our last KTP Gwenie. I had already switched to this party.

BobGlory, those are so gorgeous and I love the way the scene on the one leg is continued onto the scene from the other leg. Who would ever think people would call socks gorgeous, but knitters, we have a special appreciation for beautiful and creative socks. You do lovely work and thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning to all and I am sorry to hear that Sam had computer troubles..that's a real bummer. We are suppose to have nicer weather here in Southern California but the early mornings are still chilly. Thanks Lurker 2 for hosting this tea party and the wonderful recipes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am a happy camper. They switched me to a new generic migraine medication and I was hoping it would work and it did. The regular one costs me $62 ea. month but without insurance is almost $700. This one cost me only $11 and it worked. I don't know why but so far the generic glaucoma medication didn't keep my pressure down and the other generic migraine med. didn't work, so quite happy that this one does. I'm sorry the herbs suggested haven't worked with me but it might be because I have 2 out of place discs in my neck.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, just thought I would tell you all about the really funny argument that my 2 sons are in the middle of over a tiger annual. My eldest son discovered my youngest has it and claimed it as his, my youngest son insists it is 1 he bought at a jumble sale, (the highlight of his weekends used to be going to any local jumble sales and buying books and action man stuff lol). Oldest son says it is 1 I bought him for Christmas 1 year, youngest son sez no way and anyway its dated 1962 so he couldn't have been given it for Christmas.
The realy funny part ---------------------- They are 40 and 42 years old born 1970 & 72, the eldest is yet to come up with further proof lol. It was like a time warp and watching them when they were kids. Their kids saw and heard them arguing as well and were grinning and taking the mickey out of their dads arguing and told em if they didnt stop they could go outside and argue, wow they sounded just like me cos its what I used to tell the boys when they were little lol


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Good morning everyone,its a cold and blowy day.Not quite 7 yet so it should smarten up later,seems like spring is early this year,I went and gathered pussy willows the other day and I keep going and standing in the greenhouse trying to figure if theres a way to get something to do to bring spring closer.Then I come in and pick up my needles again.Made 4 shawls in the last 2 weeks and gave them away now back to burial pouches again as hospital needs them again.I have Windows 8 and I am always asking one of the boys to fix my messes as he figures its all my fault as everyone else doesn't have problems like me.Hope Sam is back soon and have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning from cold and snowy looking central Minneaota. Have read the Tea Party and have enjoyed to but not sure how to join in and when. So nice to meet everyone and read the recipes and hear what every one is doing . Been knitting and crocheting a lot lately, even did some quilting last weekend at friends in Fargo, ND. I like to keep my hands busy when my heart and mind are troubled. Love to bake but when I bake I eat it all and do not need that. Hope all have a wonderful day where ever you are from. I appreciate all the talent here and the ideas I have gotten and the things I have learned. Your recipes look wonderful.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
Thanks, Sue


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Good morning spider and welcome, just jump in and join the conversations or start a new 1, tell us about urself and what you are doing, the chat is endless on here and we are all a friendly group and interested in everyone, we try and help if we can send prayers if needed and generaly support each other lyn x


Spider said:


> Good morning from cold and snowy looking central Minneaota. Have read the Tea Party and have enjoyed to but not sure how to join in and when. So nice to meet everyone and read the recipes and hear what every one is doing . Been knitting and crocheting a lot lately, even did some quilting last weekend at friends in Fargo, ND. I like to keep my hands busy when my heart and mind are troubled. Love to bake but when I bake I eat it all and do not need that. Hope all have a wonderful day where ever you are from. I appreciate all the talent here and the ideas I have gotten and the things I have learned. Your recipes look wonderful.


 :-D


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:[/quote]

Some of you regulars may not know that Sam sent out PM messages last week -- how could anyone resist such a nice personal invitation? Cold and Snowy here in WI, plan to hunker down and work on teen grand-daughter's boot toppers (and laundry). Had a false start with yarn that was too dark for these old eyes, have now restarted with cream Red Heart fisherman's wool that was in my stash. And then ordered some light-colored needles from Knitpicks -- what else could I do? :roll:

Nice to be here.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome jomscoy and bright. I'm putting a fresh pot of tea on the table with my friend Joan's delicious dried cranberry and chocolate chip scones,special treat for our new ones


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome lpool23. Lots of good conversations especially on the weekends. Last Sunday we had jammies day. That was a treat


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course PTofValerie. And if they can't sling shot around we will have you flown over! LOL So fun to pretend isn't it...hey dreams can come true!

by the way I gave the incorrect name for the leg os the socks I'm working on; NOT friendship bracelet but Band of Friendship. I have about 2 more repetitions of 14 to go then the cuff. Of course I'll still have the 2nd sock to go but am moving along at a pretty good speed. Must say I'm not overly thrilled with the Sockatta yarn I'm using; has much less "give" to it as it is 45% cotton, 40% superwash wool and 15% wool but it still is a comfortable yarn.

Also just found the book Darowil posted pictures from (Fab Socks and Cozy Toes); found it used for $5 on Amazon and ordered it. Also ordered patterns from sweaterscape.com. Can you tell I'm becoming obsessed with socks? LOL

It is a rainy rainy day today and quite cool 41F so I'm very happy sitting a knitting a bit before once again tackling the craft room. Hope you all are having a positive and productive day and wishing you all well!



ptofValerie said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you guys head south do come to Georgia! I've got plenty of room and if you swing by Memphis first and grab Jomacoy, we can all just have a great time!
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Just checking in to say good morning to everyone. Thank you to all for the warm welcomes. Would love a yarn crawl with all of you!! Just head on south!! I am heading out shortly to meet DD and hit the flea market going on this week end. Will check back in later. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie. Where abouts in Springfield ? My parents lived on the lake off east lake drive for over 40 years!

Pontuf

=RookieRetiree]Down in Springfield, IL where our DD lives, they move the market indoors at the fairgrounds. It's more of an open market an I don't think the even call it a farmer's market anymore. There are fresh cheeses, wines, sausages, canned vegetables, fruits, jams, salsas, etc. I love going out there whenever I am down there.



bright said:


> I woke up with a new project in mind. I saw where the farmer's market was happening in a big shop in Minneapolis, MN. So, I thought, our farmers are out there every summer, sweating in the heat and suffering in the winds and I thought I am gonna arrange for our farmers to have winter marts inside and maybe some summer marts inside, too. Where people will take time to shop and enjoy the time with the people who grow our food, make yummy relishes, and other great stuff. Wish me luck!


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done both and prefer the toe up because you can try them on as you knit much more easily. JMHO. Also, you might want to checkout Darowil's toe up sock workshop here on KP. It is closed now BUT the directions are all there and very easy to follow. Her workshop is what has propelled me back into making socks and toe up. I had taken a class at the LYS doing 2 at a time but found it frustrating but Darowil's workshop got me straightened out and enjoying making 1 at a time toe up.
Very good class/workshop!



siouxann said:


> A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> Thanks, Sue


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey Gwen!! Yes it's okay to dream!! Never know when theyy will come true!!! Later!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana. I love this! I 'm going to make one this weekend!

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would copy and paste a Knitted Phone Cover that FireballDave had designed and gave us the pattern for. Now that the gift giving through the festive season of Christmas is over, some of you must have grandkids, kids, and friends, and even yourselves that received the cell phones and they need covers!!! Enjoy the project:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I would tell you all about the really funny argument that my 2 sons are in the middle of over a tiger annual. My eldest son discovered my youngest has it and claimed it as his, my youngest son insists it is 1 he bought at a jumble sale, (the highlight of his weekends used to be going to any local jumble sales and buying books and action man stuff lol). Oldest son says it is 1 I bought him for Christmas 1 year, youngest son sez no way and anyway its dated 1962 so he couldn't have been given it for Christmas.
> The realy funny part ---------------------- They are 40 and 42 years old born 1970 & 72, the eldest is yet to come up with further proof lol. It was like a time warp and watching them when they were kids. Their kids saw and heard them arguing as well and were grinning and taking the mickey out of their dads arguing and told em if they didnt stop they could go outside and argue, wow they sounded just like me cos its what I used to tell the boys when they were little lol


Absolutely love it!! Just proves men are over-sized boys who never really grow up!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning from cold and snowy looking central Minneaota. Have read the Tea Party and have enjoyed to but not sure how to join in and when. So nice to meet everyone and read the recipes and hear what every one is doing . Been knitting and crocheting a lot lately, even did some quilting last weekend at friends in Fargo, ND. I like to keep my hands busy when my heart and mind are troubled. Love to bake but when I bake I eat it all and do not need that. Hope all have a wonderful day where ever you are from. I appreciate all the talent here and the ideas I have gotten and the things I have learned. Your recipes look wonderful.


You definitely found out how to join and when...you just jump in!! LOL! Welcome...so glad you decided to speak up . I'm sure our temp host, Julie, will also welcome you...she's filling in for our usualy host, Sam, who's having computer problems. We look forward to seeing some of your work and hope you'll share receipts with us.
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> Thanks, Sue


I do top down,toe up, 5dpn and magic loop ([email protected] a time and [email protected] a time).......only advantage I can see with doing toe up is that if you are running short on yarn you can knit tops shorter,but with top down you could knit toe decrease in a different colour


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH MY Darowil, these are darling!

Pontuf



darowil said:


> I prmised Pammie some pictures from a sock book of mine and as I can't send attachments via PM I will post them here. These are all scanned and I have only done the penquins and the pigs so far.
> That of course if I can ge tthe scanned things to post- I do phoots no worries so I assume scans are similar.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:


Some of you regulars may not know that Sam sent out PM messages last week -- how could anyone resist such a nice personal invitation? Cold and Snowy here in WI, plan to hunker down and work on teen grand-daughter's boot toppers (and laundry). Had a false start with yarn that was too dark for these old eyes, have now restarted with cream Red Heart fisherman's wool that was in my stash. And then ordered some light-colored needles from Knitpicks -- what else could I do? :roll:

Nice to be here.[/quote]

Welcome..always glad to hear a new voice at our tea/coffee table!! Sam has computer problems so if you've followed this weeks party from beginning, you'll know our talented Julie is filling in!
JuneK


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course PTofValerie. And if they can't sling shot around we will have you flown over! LOL So fun to pretend isn't it...hey dreams can come true!
> 
> by the way I gave the incorrect name for the leg os the socks I'm working on; NOT friendship bracelet but Band of Friendship. I have about 2 more repetitions of 14 to go then the cuff. Of course I'll still have the 2nd sock to go but am moving along at a pretty good speed. Must say I'm not overly thrilled with the Sockatta yarn I'm using; has much less "give" to it as it is 45% cotton, 40% superwash wool and 15% wool but it still is a comfortable yarn.
> 
> ...


can I reserve a seat on the plane ...they could pick Kate and I up in Glasgow then head to Ireland before crossing the pond


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, you are doing a great Job, hosting. Thanks . You are so special, in everything you do.
> ...


Oh Julie, I wish I could send some of this rain over to you, my lawn is a mudpit, the little bit of grass that tried to survive is now gone, washed away, I have the red clay look once again  I am not sure if I am going to go to the expense of reseeding again as this is a rental, but I do so care about how my lawn looks. I may contact my neighbor who has a degree in landscaping and design, he helped with it last year, but I did all the preparations. Not sure I can do that again physically that is. 
I want to also welcome all the new names to the group, it's always such a joy to have new friends around the table! And please set me a place for that chicken dinner!! I love fried chicken but have yet to master the art, it is either burned, scorched or undercooked, so now we drive to Bojangles instead :roll: 
Daniel is having his second cuppa, was surprised that I have his favorite tea here for him now ;-) A Starbucks blend, can't remember the name, so he is waiting a bit to start what will now be brunch :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > actually the seed I have is the Tagetes- but I do love Calendula and have grown them, and used them in salad and with puddings- just limited a bit as to the amount of potting mix available- our ground is so hard at the moment and I use the pots because they are up out of the dogs way- the mutt in particular loves to get in to the gardening. Orange/yellow with blue is a favourite contrast!
> ...


Remembered the pudding I used with the calendula flower decoration

Osterand

1/2 pint yoghurt [pineapple or plain]
8 oz cream cheese [at room temperature]
1 pkt lime jelly [enough to set 1 pint]
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup hot water
rind and juice of 1 lemon
1/2 pint whipped cream

Melt jelly in the cup of boiling water, stir till dissolved and allow to cool. In a large bowl put yoghurt, cream cheese, sugar, and juice and rind of lemon. Stir together- if lumoy use a whisk, add jelly. As soon as it begins to set add whipped cream, and put in a mould, which has been rinsed with cold water, Set for 6 hours before turning out and serving- it makes a lovely contrast with the yellow petals of Calendula!

this is a traditional Easter treat, but I have not recorded from what country!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Do post a photo when you are finished,please.



Pontuf said:


> Nana. I love this! I 'm going to make one this weekend!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:


Some of you regulars may not know that Sam sent out PM messages last week -- how could anyone resist such a nice personal invitation? Cold and Snowy here in WI, plan to hunker down and work on teen grand-daughter's boot toppers (and laundry). Had a false start with yarn that was too dark for these old eyes, have now restarted with cream Red Heart fisherman's wool that was in my stash. And then ordered some light-colored needles from Knitpicks -- what else could I do? :roll:

Nice to be here.[/quote]

Welcome from another Wisconsinite snow birding in AZ.where are you in WI?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome from another Wisconsinite snow birding in AZ.where are you in WI?[/quote]

Thanks! We are about 30 miles north of Milwaukee near Port Washington. Would rather be in AZ right now. We are planning a trip to Taos in April -- it will still be cold here, I know. Where do you live in WI?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Patches39 said:
> ...


It would be so nice to have a Camelot with the rain falling at night, and never too much or too little- but that is the stuff of dreams!

I have just spoken with Sam who is hoping to be online again before the day is out- I don't want to raise hope vainly- but he is quite confident they should be able to sort the problem!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Just checking in to say good morning to everyone. Thank you to all for the warm welcomes. Would love a yarn crawl with all of you!! Just head on south!! I am heading out shortly to meet DD and hit the flea market going on this week end. Will check back in later. Have a great day everyone!!


Yarn crawl over to GA!! Lot's of us good folks here will join in for sure, right Gwen?? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Just checking in to say good morning to everyone. Thank you to all for the warm welcomes. Would love a yarn crawl with all of you!! Just head on south!! I am heading out shortly to meet DD and hit the flea market going on this week end. Will check back in later. Have a great day everyone!!


Yarn crawl over to GA!! Lot's of us good folks here will join in for sure, right Gwen?? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh I can't fry chicken but can make some mean cornbread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dang, guess I'm getting the double click idas that Gwen has :thumbup: 

I hear stirring in the living room, so guess C and D are done with their morning news reads and or computer times. 
I am going to be off for a bit, but sure I'll catch back up this afternoon/evening. Sending wishes for everyone to have a safe, wonderful day/evening/night, whichever your time zone may be :thumbup: 
Take care, God Speed, Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marilyn skinner said:


> Good morning everyone,its a cold and blowy day.Not quite 7 yet so it should smarten up later,seems like spring is early this year,I went and gathered pussy willows the other day and I keep going and standing in the greenhouse trying to figure if theres a way to get something to do to bring spring closer.Then I come in and pick up my needles again.Made 4 shawls in the last 2 weeks and gave them away now back to burial pouches again as hospital needs them again.I have Windows 8 and I am always asking one of the boys to fix my messes as he figures its all my fault as everyone else doesn't have problems like me.Hope Sam is back soon and have a wonderful day all.


Sam has hopes of being back soon too! But in the meantime what is your favourite brew, and we will remember to have some for you! Aren't virtual tables wonderful - they can expand forever- internet willing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good morning from cold and snowy looking central Minneaota. Have read the Tea Party and have enjoyed to but not sure how to join in and when. So nice to meet everyone and read the recipes and hear what every one is doing . Been knitting and crocheting a lot lately, even did some quilting last weekend at friends in Fargo, ND. I like to keep my hands busy when my heart and mind are troubled. Love to bake but when I bake I eat it all and do not need that. Hope all have a wonderful day where ever you are from. I appreciate all the talent here and the ideas I have gotten and the things I have learned. Your recipes look wonderful.


Welcome Spider! the best thing is just to jump in and talk when you see a post that interests you- the only main rules are to avoid controversial topics, odd religious views, and Dave was never happy with unusual scientific theories- in other words the sort of things most people would want to talk about when meeting friends in the afternoon- and not wanting argument!
Still two hours to daylight here- soon I will be able to have my morning coffee- the antibiotic I am taking will not work with calcium- and coffee does not do much for me without the milk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:


Some of you regulars may not know that Sam sent out PM messages last week -- how could anyone resist such a nice personal invitation? Cold and Snowy here in WI, plan to hunker down and work on teen grand-daughter's boot toppers (and laundry). Had a false start with yarn that was too dark for these old eyes, have now restarted with cream Red Heart fisherman's wool that was in my stash. And then ordered some light-colored needles from Knitpicks -- what else could I do? :roll:

Nice to be here.[/quote]

Sam was just telling me how he had sent out a number of personal invitations! So glad you decided to drop by! I fully agree about the dark yarns- I will only work with them in daylight- and close to the window- A pale cloth on the knee is another good idea, to show up the work!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie thanks for taking over the helm! Great job. 
HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've done both and prefer the toe up because you can try them on as you knit much more easily. JMHO. Also, you might want to checkout Darowil's toe up sock workshop here on KP. It is closed now BUT the directions are all there and very easy to follow. Her workshop is what has propelled me back into making socks and toe up. I had taken a class at the LYS doing 2 at a time but found it frustrating but Darowil's workshop got me straightened out and enjoying making 1 at a time toe up.
> Very good class/workshop!
> 
> 
> ...


And I am sure most of the teachers would not mind responding to a PM if one is really stuck! [after the class has been locked]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:
> ...


Welcome..always glad to hear a new voice at our tea/coffee table!! Sam has computer problems so if you've followed this weeks party from beginning, you'll know our talented Julie is filling in!
JuneK[/quote]

Thanks for the compliment June! I am a good follower of other's patterns- not creative like Sorlenna and Designer and others!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Still dark outside Julie? Did you get any sleep?

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from cold and snowy looking central Minneaota. Have read the Tea Party and have enjoyed to but not sure how to join in and when. So nice to meet everyone and read the recipes and hear what every one is doing . Been knitting and crocheting a lot lately, even did some quilting last weekend at friends in Fargo, ND. I like to keep my hands busy when my heart and mind are troubled. Love to bake but when I bake I eat it all and do not need that. Hope all have a wonderful day where ever you are from. I appreciate all the talent here and the ideas I have gotten and the things I have learned. Your recipes look wonderful.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie thanks for taking over the helm! Great job.
> HUGS


Thank you for that Charlotte and Pontuf! Hugs to you and a pat or two for Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't get Pontuf out of our bed! It's cold outside 37 degrees F and he just wants to curl up and snore!

What are yours up to?

Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]


Pontuf said:


> Julie thanks for taking over the helm! Great job.
> HUGS


Thank you for that Charlotte and Pontuf! Hugs to you and a pat or two for Pontuf[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gotta get going I have to ice two three layer cakes for a dinner tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Still dark outside Julie? Did you get any sleep?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


I go to bed very early! and have slept quite well for me- I like being up early because I can listen to the BBC news broadcast [I have no means to record at present and it is not the highest priority] and catch up on the KTP- I like the peace and quiet around in the early morning- usually no cars or trains- also is a good opportunity always to get the bread started- on my own that has become a task every third day or so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I can't get Pontuf out of our bed! It's cold outside 37 degrees F and he just wants to curl up and snore!
> 
> What are yours up to?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Rufus has created his own spot in the boxroom- and Ringo is lying on one of my feet, with his paws in the air- total submission and trust!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

msusanc said:


> Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:


Some of you regulars may not know that Sam sent out PM messages last week -- how could anyone resist such a nice personal invitation? Cold and Snowy here in WI, plan to hunker down and work on teen grand-daughter's boot toppers (and laundry). Had a false start with yarn that was too dark for these old eyes, have now restarted with cream Red Heart fisherman's wool that was in my stash. And then ordered some light-colored needles from Knitpicks -- what else could I do? :roll:

Nice to be here.[/quote]

You had no choice. You had to order the needles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, on cuppa coffee no. 2, and getting caught up while knitting away. It's around 40 degrees now at 923am but the sun has hidden behind a cloud so is looking a little gray right now. 
I mopped all the floors yesterday, then doggies, doggon them, brought in mud, so need to go over the floors again today with a quick mop, otherwise not planning on doing anything other than knit and spend the day with ya'll. :lol: 
Spider and any other newbies that I missed, welcome to the table, glad to have you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, on cuppa coffee no. 2, and getting caught up while knitting away. It's around 40 degrees now at 923am but the sun has hidden behind a cloud so is looking a little gray right now.
> I mopped all the floors yesterday, then doggies, doggon them, brought in mud, so need to go over the floors again today with a quick mop, otherwise not planning on doing anything other than knit and spend the day with ya'll. :lol:
> Spider and any other newbies that I missed, welcome to the table, glad to have you.


Glad to have you, Kaye!!!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Welcome from another Wisconsinite snow birding in AZ.where are you in WI?


Thanks! We are about 30 miles north of Milwaukee near Port Washington. Would rather be in AZ right now. We are planning a trip to Taos in April -- it will still be cold here, I know. Where do you live in WI?[/quote]

I am in Racine.

Marianne-glad to hear that Daniel is ok after his accident-that sounded scary.

It is cold here this morning in AZ but it usually warms up once the sun has worked its magic.

I have too many projects going at the moment. Which to choose??


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for taking over this week. It is just wonderful to hear "cool summer day" and that your are planting. 
I am in California, no weather threats, but let's wish Sam the best in the MidWest storms of late. 
Karen in Los Angeles.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie,
Thank you for hosting. You're doing great job. Still, miss Sam. I also miss Dave and adventures of the lad. Can you see I'm not into change?
I'm going to Lake Isabella with friends. Don't know if I'll take pix as it will be cold and windy. But if si I'll post.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna...Hope those pipes get fixed. I remember in Germany I used vinegar, boiling water and baking soda to unclog a pipe. Well the pipes weren't metal like I was used to and I actually managed to loosen and separate the plastic pipe. :shock: It was unclogged though. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Those were the first things I tried...but it's still not quite right...whee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely! We can grab Lurker2 also! How fun!



agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Of course PTofValerie. And if they can't sling shot around we will have you flown over! LOL So fun to pretend isn't it...hey dreams can come true!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely Marianne! And I can fry chicken but if being lazy there are several chicken places to run to. Already was counting on you to make the cornbread Marianne! LOL

uote=Marianne818]


jomacoy said:


> Just checking in to say good morning to everyone. Thank you to all for the warm welcomes. Would love a yarn crawl with all of you!! Just head on south!! I am heading out shortly to meet DD and hit the flea market going on this week end. Will check back in later. Have a great day everyone!!


Yarn crawl over to GA!! Lot's of us good folks here will join in for sure, right Gwen?? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh I can't fry chicken but can make some mean cornbread :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Actually, I didn't know that Sam had sent PMs and first suspected that I'd missed postings. Spent quite a few minutes searching for them. Then began to suspect that I'd lost my mind until I decided not to worry about it and just go on catching up. LOLOL

Never thought of the most logical being his sending invitations by PM. Oh, well . . . . Somedays it just goes like that around here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you can't decide just start another! LOL

By the way, my DB and SIL live in Brookfield and SIL has friends in Racine. Small world and technology is making it smaller.



purl2diva said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome from another Wisconsinite snow birding in AZ.where are you in WI?
> ...


I am in Racine.

Marianne-glad to hear that Daniel is ok after his accident-that sounded scary.

It is cold here this morning in AZ but it usually warms up once the sun has worked its magic.

I have too many projects going at the moment. Which to choose??[/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops...up to my old tricks again!

Almost done with the craft room....gotta get back to work.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> Thanks, Sue


I am a cuff down sock knitter and love using the dpns. I was started in my knitting journey when I was ten. My Mom started me off by casting on the stitches onto three dpns, knit with the fourth. I find this way the easiest for me and the most stressless. 
I have tried the toe up, magic loop, etc. and have found that I like the cuff down on dpns the best.
I dont think that there is an advantage of one method over the other. Both ways the socks can be tried on as you go. The difference comes in the types of heels that are knit. I prefer a heel flap. With the toe up method, you dont have to do the kitchener stitch, but then you have to have a stretchy bind off stitch. The cuff down does require the kitchener/graft at the toes over 8 stitches so for me that is not a factor.
It is all up to the individual knitter as to which way he/she prefers. If you like, check out the basic sock workshop I taught at Knitting Paradise. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html
Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome..always glad to hear a new voice at our tea/coffee table!! Sam has computer problems so if you've followed this weeks party from beginning, you'll know our talented Julie is filling in!
JuneK[/quote]

Thanks for the compliment June! I am a good follower of other's patterns- not creative like Sorlenna and Designer and others![/quote]

Oh, Julie, your talent is being such a gracious hostess! Never put yourself down...you are much appreciated.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am slowly catching up; freezing here this morning...

The drain saga goes on. Rah. The pipes in this house!

Last night I did some crocheting, and I have decided I don't quite like what I'm doing (it's too heavy), so I shall start over and see what comes of that. My wrist was tingly this morning, so I got out my brace and hope that helps a bit--that hasn't bothered me for quite some time, so it was a surprise.

Good to see Dave's input once more! Cheers to him and the Lad!

Julie, a tip on proofreading: read it out loud slowly. It makes you see what's really on the page more accurately and you're less likely to fill in mentally what you know "should be there."

I'm enjoying all the pictures--what fun socks--and should be caught up soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I didn't realize the TP started earlier. I am here now and have 3 pages to read. I'll pass on the shrimp recipe but the others sound great. I haven't gotten dressed today it is a real gray and rainy day. I'm not ready to go back to work on Monday it was nice having the week off but didn't get as much done as I wanted. Oh well it will still be here for me. I have one more piece of one bear to finish and then I have to decide which side I am going to use for the right side. I may post pictures and ask for all your input. Off to read and knit.


If it's the 'hairy' wool you're using, I find the purl side is usually hairier, but you can use a toothbrush to encourage the hairieness (is that a word?!!) on whichever side you like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Karena said:


> Thank you for taking over this week. It is just wonderful to hear "cool summer day" and that your are planting.
> I am in California, no weather threats, but let's wish Sam the best in the MidWest storms of late.
> Karen in Los Angeles.


Indeed we don't wish bad weather on Sam! And maybe the repair man has turned up by now. 
I know everyone is talking of snow but it is hard to imagine! Mind you it would be startling to hear of snow in Los Angeles as well! 
Dawn is starting to break, soon I will feed the dogs and venture to let my noisy Ringo out, I don't have much hope he will be there for long- I will almost certainly have to bring him in smartly.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for taking over this week. It is just wonderful to hear "cool summer day" and that your are planting.
> ...


I see theWren has logged on so Sam should be back shortly!!! woot woot woot!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie,
> Thank you for hosting. You're doing great job. Still, miss Sam. I also miss Dave and adventures of the lad. Can you see I'm not into change?
> I'm going to Lake Isabella with friends. Don't know if I'll take pix as it will be cold and windy. But if si I'll post.


Thanks Sassafras! We all miss Sam! But I think it is too much to hope to hear from Dave, one thing, one can go back into the archives of the KP at least, to look up his postings, oh dear something has made young Lock the puppy next door start barking- that is an unusual occurence!
I do hope you have a lovely trek today- may I wish you some breaks in the wind?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely! We can grab Lurker2 also! How fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I better start saving for the dogs to be boarded!!!!!!!!! [dreams are for free]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am slowly catching up; freezing here this morning...
> 
> The drain saga goes on. Rah. The pipes in this house!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hint, Sorlenna, fortunately I still have a month till go!
Best luck with that drain clearing!
Won't be long now and the sun will be up! There was a little colour a few minutes ago- but not enough to stop and grab the camera- I think I have waited long enough to grab that morning coffee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Welcome..always glad to hear a new voice at our tea/coffee table!! Sam has computer problems so if you've followed this weeks party from beginning, you'll know our talented Julie is filling in!
> JuneK


Thanks for the compliment June! I am a good follower of other's patterns- not creative like Sorlenna and Designer and others![/quote]

Oh, Julie, your talent is being such a gracious hostess! Never put yourself down...you are much appreciated.
JuneK[/quote]

Thank you June, for those kind words!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good Saturday morning to all! It's been quite a while since I've been able to post, but hopefully, I'm back. I've lurked a little bit, but have so much to catch up on. I've saved all of the parties, and from time to time will go back and re-read something you have written.
> 
> Wonderful to see new names around the tea table! The recipes sound great. I'm going to try the mini pancakes for the next prayer brunch I go to. I might offer them with warm syrup and toasted chopped pecans.
> 
> ...


So nice to have you back, Siouxann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And what is more- Sam is still there! I wonder when we will next hear from Doogie?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome back 5! Have missed you! Yes, Gwenie disease is prolific in some computers. LOL Call it what you may; not offended at all. In fact think it quite funny!
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> As it was me that started calling it 'Gwennie disease' I'm so glad you're not bothered by it.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon all! Sam's pms sure brought lots of wonderful new friends to the table, welcome all jump on in wherever you choose! Gwenie my room is waiting for you when you are done with yours.  So happy to hear that Lilly is growing and progressing! Julie, you are very talented with your knitting, teaching a workshop on your traveling vine scarf takes talent and I am sure you (and Sam) will be as wonderful a teacher as Darowil and Zoe.

LOVE those lady bug baby socks! DSM is a lady bug fan wonder if they have an adult pattern?

Would love to join the yarn crawl, and can provide garden fresh green beans from the freezer to go with the chicken & corn bread!

Have been to the store and post office already. Need to do some bookkeeping for work, bake potatoes for the casserole and do a little housework so I can then sit and knit. Prayers n hugs to all, have a great day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well if you guys head south do come to Georgia! I've got plenty of room and if you swing by Memphis first and grab Jomacoy, we can all just have a great time!
> ...


While you're in Ireland you could hop across the pond and pick up Agnes and I over here! Think you'd better hire a bus! :lol:

Edit : I see Agnes has already reserved our seats! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning/afternoon all! Sam's pms sure brought lots of wonderful new friends to the table, welcome all jump on in wherever you choose! Gwenie my room is waiting for you when you are done with yours.  So happy to hear that Lilly is growing and progressing! Julie, you are very talented with your knitting, teaching a workshop on your traveling vine scarf takes talent and I am sure you (and Sam) will be as wonderful a teacher as Darowil and Zoe.
> 
> LOVE those lady bug baby socks! DSM is a lady bug fan wonder if they have an adult pattern?
> 
> ...


Thank you Pup lover-prayers and hugs for you dear lady!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> can I reserve a seat on the plane ...they could pick Kate and I up in Glasgow then head to Ireland before crossing the pond


..................................................................................

Great minds think alike!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, Gwennie, you are an evil person to suggest that!



Gweniepooh said:


> If you can't decide just start another! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Of course PTofValerie. And if they can't sling shot around we will have you flown over! LOL So fun to pretend isn't it...hey dreams can come true!
> ...


Don't forget me, I would love to come too please ?????

I could bring an empty suitcase with me to bring the goodies back from the yarn crawl - my stash is always crying out for more yarn !!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sun is up! I love the cool of the morning these hot days.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I can understand Sam's computer woes. Same here. I am using my kindle fire but have had no Internet connection for some time. They will be here Monday. I have had KPdts.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

I better start saving for the dogs to be boarded!!!!!!!!! [dreams are for free][/quote]

;-) jules, if i lived on that side of the water and close by, i would dog set for you. i do for stedman (the snauzer) and have other pups for folks when they need to leave while they do other things. my snorkie and two cats are easy to get along with and like company, for cats... they are pretty friendly, well not scout, she is a cat snob, can't be bothered with much, but tolerates most dogs, if they get to close to her space, she puts them right :hunf: Harper, is a lovey dovie cat. loves all.
how much will it cost for you to board them?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlena, when all else has failed to unclog my kitchen sink drain (my one that the dishwasher empties into), I pour down a cup or so of oven cleaner. Let sit for two hours and flush with a kettle of boiling water. Always works for me, and thought I would share this with you! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> I better start saving for the dogs to be boarded!!!!!!!!! [dreams are for free]


 ;-) jules, if i lived on that side of the water and close by, i would dog set for you. i do for stedman (the snauzer) and have other pups for folks when they need to leave while they do other things. my snorkie and two cats are easy to get along with and like company, for cats... they are pretty friendly, well not scout, she is a cat snob, can't be bothered with much, but tolerates most dogs, if they get to close to her space, she puts them right :hunf: Harper, is a lovey dovie cat. loves all.
how much will it cost for you to board them?[/quote]

Last quote was $54 a day- so it is a fair sized fortune I need even to get to see Fale!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlena, when all else has failed to unclog my kitchen sink drain (my one that the dishwasher empties into), I pour down a cup or so of oven cleaner. Let sit for two hours and flush with a kettle of boiling water. Always works for me, and thought I would share this with you! Zoe


I'll keep that in mind--thanks for the idea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright folks - i think i am back - at least for now - lol.

ron said he put in a bigger badder firewall - so now when i go to a site - if it finds anything wrong with it it will not allow me to go on the site. someone keeps trying to hack into my machine - have no idea why - they certainly aren't going to find anything interesting.

think i got all of last week's read - loved the "memories".
my mother used a wringer washer until about 1954 and when we moved to the old folks home they had an automatic that we used. ran my hand through the wringers once - scared mother to death. lol

cold and very bleak looking today. one more month until spring. myfanwy - i wonder why you are going into fall in a week - wouldn't you think the seasons would match even though they are opposite?

anyhow - i am going back to page one and try and catch up - so good to be back.

myfanwy - thank you so much for starting the new knitting tea party - really appreciate it.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i think i am back - at least for now - lol.
> 
> ron said he put in a bigger badder firewall - so now when i go to a site - if it finds anything wrong with it it will not allow me to go on the site. someone keeps trying to hack into my machine - have no idea why - they certainly aren't going to find anything interesting.
> 
> ...


it is possibly to do with our milder temperate climate,Sam, we calculate three months for each season, but sometimes spring can be quite wintery still- September October can be very variable. Sometimes March is noticeably cold, and sometimes we have beautiful long Indian Summers, sometimes it seems we have only a day or two! But I have one guarantee when my rusty red chrysanthemums flower, the weather is always bad!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey katstabe - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you decided to drop in and join us for a cuppa. we love new people joining in the conversation - makes it much more intersting. do drop in as often as you can - always hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam

thanks for the great recipes.



KatStabe said:


> Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.
> 
> Shrimp Cakes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jomacoy - we are so glad you decided to stop lurking and stopped by for a cuppa - the more people we have the better it gets - all the cool ideas from everyone - talking about our lives -we hope you had a good time and will be back as often as you can - we never run out of fresh tea and there is always an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Hello Julie. May I join in on the tea party. I have been lurking a while and decided it was time to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

bright said:


> Hi, Jamacoy! I am new to the tea party, but I have been around for a few months. Welcome! Hope you enjoy your time here.


Did you paint the lovely flowers in your avatar?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear bright - how wonderful that you joined us for a cuppa - you will be surprised how much support is here for everyone who needs it.

i am also on oxygen 24/7 - i have a portable that i hang on my shoulder which allows me to out and about. surprisingly i breathe easier in cool air although i will admit zero and subzero temps cause me to pull my scarf over my mouth and nose. hopefully when the weather clears and warms up a little you will be able to get out and about some.

what are you crocheting? we love pictures so if you are able we would love to see some of your work.

we'll be looking for you to join us as often as you can so don't be a stranger.

sam



bright said:


> Hi and Happy Tea! I love to be here right now with you all instead of where I am in the cold, icy wintry snowy Minnesota, on the Mississippi River Bluffs. Well, it is certainly beautiful, but I am on oxygen all the time and cannot get out much in the winter. It's okay, though, I can crochet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sam has seen them and his mouth is watering.

sam



Angora1 said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lurker 2. Thanks for posting on Sam's behalf. I have a reciept or recipe (depending on where you live.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party lpool23 - we hope you had a good time and will be visiting us as often as you can. we always have plenty of hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



lpool23 said:


> Hi everyone! Thought I would jump in and say hi! I enjoy reading each week. The recipes sound great. kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that luke is one precious baby kate - hope you are spoiling him bigtime.

sam



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see your bear sandy - i have one started - need to get back to it. it's in brown wool.

sam



Sandy said:


> I didn't realize the TP started earlier. I am here now and have 3 pages to read. I'll pass on the shrimp recipe but the others sound great. I haven't gotten dressed today it is a real gray and rainy day. I'm not ready to go back to work on Monday it was nice having the week off but didn't get as much done as I wanted. Oh well it will still be here for me. I have one more piece of one bear to finish and then I have to decide which side I am going to use for the right side. I may post pictures and ask for all your input. Off to read and knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful project bright - do keep us updated on its progress - think we all would shop farmer's markets if they were close by.

sam



bright said:


> I woke up with a new project in mind. I saw where the farmer's market was happening in a big shop in Minneapolis, MN. So, I thought, our farmers are out there every summer, sweating in the heat and suffering in the winds and I thought I am gonna arrange for our farmers to have winter marts inside and maybe some summer marts inside, too. Where people will take time to shop and enjoy the time with the people who grow our food, make yummy relishes, and other great stuff. Wish me luck!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i think i am back - at least for now - lol.
> 
> anyhow - i am going back to page one and try and catch up - so good to be back.
> sam


Great to see you back Sam!!!! Zoe


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL ...maybe this would save the strange phone calls made by the pockets. Topic in previous TP

.


5mmdpns said:


> I thought I would copy and paste a Knitted Phone Cover that FireballDave had designed and gave us the pattern for. Now that the gift giving through the festive season of Christmas is over, some of you must have grandkids, kids, and friends, and even yourselves that received the cell phones and they need covers!!! Enjoy the project:
> 
> _OK chaps and chappesses, here are the instructions for my Scrambler Phone Cover. It is tailored for a SonyEricsson X10 MiniPro with approximate dimensions of 3.25" x 2" x 0.75" so you may need to make some adjustments for your own device. I'm working on a slimline cover for standard candybar style phones and I'll post the results in a few days... if it works out!
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> LOL ...maybe this would save the strange phone calls made by the pockets. Topic in previous TP
> 
> .
> 
> ...


:lol: What I had sort of thought too!!! hahah, great minds and all that stuff.........Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are to have rain on tuesday pup lover - the last couple of days was snow flurries followed by freezing rain. the roads are dry now but the snow is still here - not enough to cover all the snow - just enough to be a bother.

sam



Pup lover said:


> The wind has picked up again, no more snow yet. I think they are calling for more Monday nd Tuesday. My mom finally found a building g to buy for her yoga studio. So now she will be her own boss instead of working for someone e else.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you share your "mean" cornbread recipe? I'd love to have it if you're willing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chris - i really like the dog in your avatar - is it yours. what an expression on his face.

i love marigolds - they are so easy to grow - i also love moss rose - my seed themselves so i have new ones every year.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Welcome to the newbies from another!
> 
> Lurker, I love both forget-me-nots and marigolds. The blue shade of the fmns is so beautiful, but on the other hand, marigolds (at least around here) are such a fail-proof flower. They take heat, drought, and don't seem to be bothered too much by insects. Some years ago there was a U.S. senator who wanted to make the marigold the national flower. That never happened. The national flower is the rose (not sure if any particular variety or not).
> 
> Enjoyed Roland's visit at second-hand. Safe travels to everyone, and healing thoughts to those with health concerns.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you did jomacoy. looking forward to seeing you as often as possible.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Thanks Sandy! I have been hooked for a good while now. I just did not post anything. Thought it was past time to say hello to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm on my way rookieretiree -

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> if you're nearby, stop in for braised beef ribs over egg noodles along with steamed cauiflower.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad to have you back, Sam. Hope your computer decides it's time to behave. We're having a wonderful, soft, straight down coming Utah snow right now. We need it badly as it is our summer water supply. It is beautiful..wish you could see it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks so much for stopping by for a cuppa with us mkilcoyne - we hope you had a good time and will be joining us again very soon - always hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I am laughing and rolling in my chair. My doxies also perform surgery on gallbladders. A squeekie inside must come out immediately. They have a pile of dead patients that they sniff once in a while. Been trying to find little squeekies to implant...much cheaper than buying new toys. Dont know why I even refer to them as toys. They are just killed and put on the pile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't kill yourself cleaning five - it will all get done eventually. be sure to take breaks - we don't want you sick again.

i'm reminded of the saying - fish and company begin spoil after three days.

sam

[quote=5mmdpns My company has left this morning! and while I was totally thrilled to have them here and visit with me and my parents, I can not say that I will miss their two greyhounds! They shed hair constantly and I am so allergic to dogs that shed! hmmmm, stuffy nose and coughing phlem is my body's response to it all. Vaccumed a lot and now I must do the mounds of laundry! hahahha, no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am laughing and rolling in my chair. My doxies also perform surgery on gallbladders. A squeekie inside must come out immediately. They have a pile of dead patients that they sniff once in a while. Been trying to find little squeekies to implant...much cheaper than buying new toys. Dont know why I even refer to them as toys. They are just killed and put on the pile.[/quote]

they are just true to their breed! Some of the most determined [badger?] hunters there are!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back Sam, glad your computer is once again compliant with your wishes.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:
> ...


You had no choice. You had to order the needles. [/quote]

Plus enough other stuff to meet the $50 free shipping, tee-hee


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It doesn't stop all of them, Jamie's phone still calls on occasion. Some of the m are pretty interesting, love hearing her professors talking. 



Ezenby said:


> LOL ...maybe this would save the strange phone calls made by the pockets. Topic in previous TP
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some great socks darowil - especially liked the one with the tassels and the penguins. guess i really need to get my sock out and learn how to do it.

sam



darowil said:


> I prmised Pammie some pictures from a sock book of mine and as I can't send attachments via PM I will post them here. These are all scanned and I have only done the penquins and the pigs so far.
> That of course if I can ge tthe scanned things to post- I do phoots no worries so I assume scans are similar.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

paula - that is such good news about the granddaughter -- sounds like she is making up for lost time.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Just to give you folks an update on my little granddaughter - took her for a shot at the doctor's office today - she is up to 10.5 lbs. Finally double digits!!!
> 
> We sure have a lot of new faces, welcome to all. Hope you enjoy meeting all these wonderful new friends.
> Now that I have written a novel, I think I'll go to bed as it's almost midnight and I don't want to turn into a pumpkin!!! See you all in the morning. Paula


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good Saturday morning to all! It's been quite a while since I've been able to post, but hopefully, I'm back. I've lurked a little bit, but have so much to catch up on. I've saved all of the parties, and from time to time will go back and re-read something you have written.
> 
> Wonderful to see new names around the tea table! The recipes sound great. I'm going to try the mini pancakes for the next prayer brunch I go to. I might offer them with warm syrup and toasted chopped pecans.
> 
> ...


Siouxann so great to have you back. We have missed you. So glad to hear you have set your retirement date. Hopefully you'll be able to do all the things you never had time for while working.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone looks forward to retirement but they don't realize what a life changer it is. all of a sudden you have 8-10 hours a day to fill - not only phylically but peoplewise. your work friends probably weren't busom buddies but they were friends of a sort - now you don't have them or anything to do. it took me about six months to come out of hiding (so to speak) and start living again.

sam


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I would tell you all about the really funny argument that my 2 sons are in the middle of over a tiger annual. My eldest son discovered my youngest has it and claimed it as his, my youngest son insists it is 1 he bought at a jumble sale, (the highlight of his weekends used to be going to any local jumble sales and buying books and action man stuff lol). Oldest son says it is 1 I bought him for Christmas 1 year, youngest son sez no way and anyway its dated 1962 so he couldn't have been given it for Christmas.
> The realy funny part ---------------------- They are 40 and 42 years old born 1970 & 72, the eldest is yet to come up with further proof lol. It was like a time warp and watching them when they were kids. Their kids saw and heard them arguing as well and were grinning and taking the mickey out of their dads arguing and told em if they didnt stop they could go outside and argue, wow they sounded just like me cos its what I used to tell the boys when they were little lol


Remember one year when my two sons...visiting at Christmas..and I brought out the toy trucks bought for GS. Two forty yr olds playing at the table with toy trucks...even making zoooom noises. Have a snippet on video...of course they stopped as soon as I starting the recorder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure to keep them out of the dishwasher = it dulls knives.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We'll be leaving to drive up to Madison, WI for our granddaughter's first birthday party. Weather is cold and deary, but no snow; roads should be fine. We're going to spend the nigt and then help with some painting, etc. before coming back. We'll stop off a my BIL's -- he has a grinder and will sharpen my knives for me...I can't stand dull knives!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny melyn - let us know who wins.

sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I would tell you all about the really funny argument that my 2 sons are in the middle of over a tiger annual. My eldest son discovered my youngest has it and claimed it as his, my youngest son insists it is 1 he bought at a jumble sale, (the highlight of his weekends used to be going to any local jumble sales and buying books and action man stuff lol). Oldest son says it is 1 I bought him for Christmas 1 year, youngest son sez no way and anyway its dated 1962 so he couldn't have been given it for Christmas.
> The realy funny part ---------------------- They are 40 and 42 years old born 1970 & 72, the eldest is yet to come up with further proof lol. It was like a time warp and watching them when they were kids. Their kids saw and heard them arguing as well and were grinning and taking the mickey out of their dads arguing and told em if they didnt stop they could go outside and argue, wow they sounded just like me cos its what I used to tell the boys when they were little lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Of course PTofValerie. And if they can't sling shot around we will have you flown over! LOL So fun to pretend isn't it...hey dreams can come true!
> ...


We would have to "hijack" Luke too I think I would miss his smile!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spider - welcome to the knitting tea party - so glad you stopped by and hope you had a good time. maybe as you get to know us you could share some of your "troubles" - we are always here for you - sending you positive healing energyt\ to help you through the day.

we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger - always plenty of hot tea and an empty chair at the table.

sam



Spider said:


> Good morning from cold and snowy looking central Minneaota. Have read the Tea Party and have enjoyed to but not sure how to join in and when. So nice to meet everyone and read the recipes and hear what every one is doing . Been knitting and crocheting a lot lately, even did some quilting last weekend at friends in Fargo, ND. I like to keep my hands busy when my heart and mind are troubled. Love to bake but when I bake I eat it all and do not need that. Hope all have a wonderful day where ever you are from. I appreciate all the talent here and the ideas I have gotten and the things I have learned. Your recipes look wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Zoe I did not mean to leave you out when talking about knitting socks. I keep forgetting you also taught a class which I myself MUST check into since I want to become more proficient on dpns cuff down also. Thank you for jumping in with the link and your information.

Zoe and Darowil are both the sock Queens here! Love them both!

Gwenie



5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

msusanc - we were discussing boot toppers a while back and someone suggested going to places like good will and picking up a couple of sweaters you like and cutting off the arms to use as boot toppers. you would need to hem the cut edge a little to keep it from fraying but it would work. just an idea.

sam



msusanc said:


> Hello, Julie! Three newbies already....welcome to you all....some sort of record? :lol:


Some of you regulars may not know that Sam sent out PM messages last week -- how could anyone resist such a nice personal invitation? Cold and Snowy here in WI, plan to hunker down and work on teen grand-daughter's boot toppers (and laundry). Had a false start with yarn that was too dark for these old eyes, have now restarted with cream Red Heart fisherman's wool that was in my stash. And then ordered some light-colored needles from Knitpicks -- what else could I do? :roll:

Nice to be here.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness just bring them along. I have 3 acres with 2 of them fenced and they can play with my crew of dogs. Dream, dream dream!



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely! We can grab Lurker2 also! How fun!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well of course you can come! We will just create a tent city in the back 2 acres and every9one can come that wants to!



dollyclaire said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

glad your back Sam...whomever is trying to get into your computer probably wants all the KTP recipes and patterns!!!



thewren said:


> alright folks - i think i am back - at least for now - lol.
> 
> ron said he put in a bigger badder firewall - so now when i go to a site - if it finds anything wrong with it it will not allow me to go on the site. someone keeps trying to hack into my machine - have no idea why - they certainly aren't going to find anything interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


They are doing the autopsies and then to the morgue they go!!!! hahah, perhaps cremated??? hmmmmm, the canine possibilities are endless!!!!!!!!! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad you made it back, Sam! You were sorely missed.

I have gotten my dishes washed...yeah, bucket style. Ah well. At least they are clean now. The project is frogged and the yarn rewound; round 2, here we go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf and i are of the same mind - i got up only because i was not sure what time ron would be her with my computer. i would have been just as happy under the covers dozing away.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I can't get Pontuf out of our bed! It's cold outside 37 degrees F and he just wants to curl up and snore!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that is some serious cake eating going to be done.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Gotta get going I have to ice two three layer cakes for a dinner tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > I am laughing and rolling in my chair. My doxies also perform surgery on gallbladders. A squeekie inside must come out immediately. They have a pile of dead patients that they sniff once in a while. Been trying to find little squeekies to implant...much cheaper than buying new toys. Dont know why I even refer to them as toys. They are just killed and put on the pile.
> ...


I used to have a friend whose dog would rip a toy to shreds in minutes--IF it had eyes. When she got one that didn't have eyes, the dog just played with it and didn't shred it. No idea why!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > alright folks - i think i am back - at least for now - lol.
> ...


Also in the North Island we are on a similar latitude to Barcelona Spain. I think you are just that much closer to the Pole, and then in the middle [sort of] of the continent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i always us the pipe cleaner that comes in a double bottle - it pours together our of the same spout - can't remember what it is called. used it in the bathroom sink - all those beard hairs - lol - and of course when i cut my hair a lot of it goes down the drain - but this stuff does the job. need to do it agian.

sm



Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna...Hope those pipes get fixed. I remember in Germany I used vinegar, boiling water and baking soda to unclog a pipe. Well the pipes weren't metal like I was used to and I actually managed to loosen and separate the plastic pipe. :shock: It was unclogged though. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe I did not mean to leave you out when talking about knitting socks. I keep forgetting you also taught a class which I myself MUST check into since I want to become more proficient on dpns cuff down also. Thank you for jumping in with the link and your information.
> 
> Zoe and Darowil are both the sock Queens here! Love them both!
> 
> ...


No problems Gwennie!!!!!!!!!! All knitted socks are the greatest and we all like to see who is doing what, especially me when it comes to seeing who is doing what with their socks!!!

Now Sam, you be bold and put in a bright orange stripe or two on your socks!!!! hmmmm, maybe some purple???? your best bet is to get Hickory's opinion on the color coordination there! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


The hard eyes and noses are the only things that dont belong on the stuffies' faces according to my mini schnauzer! oh, and the tags of course are opportunities for the lil teeth!! hahha, Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 4 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather) The walls are actually a peachy color not so much yellow. Not my choice of color but was DD's when she was younger (middle daughter).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.

sam



DollieD said:


> I can understand Sam's computer woes. Same here. I am using my kindle fire but have had no Internet connection for some time. They will be here Monday. I have had KPdts.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 3 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather)


Lovely set up and organization. Now I have a serious question here --- where does my stash go when I come bringing it all with me when I visit you? hmmmm, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 3 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather)


That looks absolutely magnificent Gwen! even if it will clutter up a little!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am sure Shirley/Designer could give you some tips Sam, especially as she is a born teacher!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, just IMHO, if you are buying a new computer, get a laptop and get one with Windows 7 in it. The Windows 8 is meant for a touch screen and works on the ipad theory that fingers are good for messing up the screens! hahah, some techno thingies are not for my thoughts!!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shades of the seventies - thanks five.

sam



5mmdpns Great to see you back Sam!!!! Zoe :D
[MEDIA=youtube said:


> M6o0Cah5kQU[[/MEDIA]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a problem Zoe...we still have the shelves in the den or we can put it in tubs next to one of the cozy chairs in the craft room. Or, you can raid my stash!



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 3 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather)
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a problem Zoe...we still have the shelves in the den or we can put it in tubs next to one of the cozy chairs in the craft room. Or, you can raid my stash!



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 3 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather)
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize the TP started earlier. I am here now and have 3 pages to read. I'll pass on the shrimp recipe but the others sound great. I haven't gotten dressed today it is a real gray and rainy day. I'm not ready to go back to work on Monday it was nice having the week off but didn't get as much done as I wanted. Oh well it will still be here for me. I have one more piece of one bear to finish and then I have to decide which side I am going to use for the right side. I may post pictures and ask for all your input. Off to read and knit.
> ...


With the festive fur (white sparkle fun fur)I used the purl side for my sparkly bear ( that I haven't named yet) this yarn is kind of a knobby yarn. After I finish the last piece I will try to post a picture of both sides to see what you think. This yarn is actually called Divine by Patons in the color Deep Earth. It is a 5 bulky weight. I thought it would give it a "rustic" look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as i don't need to be out in it a lot i love to watch the snow falling. we have had several snows like that - big lazy flakes coming down.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Glad to have you back, Sam. Hope your computer decides it's time to behave. We're having a wonderful, soft, straight down coming Utah snow right now. We need it badly as it is our summer water supply. It is beautiful..wish you could see it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great room, Gwen! Boy, if I could get mine in that good a shape (and probably could if I just had yarn and fabric, but I do have to try everything, so it's all crammed everywhere. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In the last picture the rack on the door is one DH made for me to house my embroidery thread. Actually need one twice the size so I also have 3 boxes of embroidery thread. Add my own refrigerator and a microwave and I'd never come out...oops would need a bathroom or chamber pot too! LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> shades of the seventies - thanks five.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have not seen me trying to manipulate five needles five - four with sts on them and the working needle - and they are size two - so little - will definitely get them out.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's wh y I posted the picture now; give it a day or so and I doubt it will be quite so "together". LOL



Sorlenna said:


> Great room, Gwen! Boy, if I could get mine in that good a shape (and probably could if I just had yarn and fabric, but I do have to try everything, so it's all crammed everywhere. lol


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > alright folks - i think i am back - at least for now - lol.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - is that a working fireplace gwen - how great is that to have a fire while knitting.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 4 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather) The walls are actually a peachy color not so much yellow. Not my choice of color but was DD's when she was younger (middle daughter).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Zoe...we still have the shelves in the den or we can put it in tubs next to one of the cozy chairs in the craft room. Or, you can raid my stash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great to me, my ten totes of stash are stackable!! What shall I bake? you can do the hot tea, coffee, or whatever!!!! hmmmm, perhaps I will load up a tote with ketchup chips!!! I bought a bag of baked ketchup chips today and will try them out while the hockey game is on tonight, or, while The Saint is on. Love that movie and never tire of watching it again and again and.......Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

When I got my iMac I was sure it would be hard to learn, it really wasn't and the best thing is no viruses. I love my lap top but there are things that can't be done on it that can be on a desk top.



thewren said:


> dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holy moses - i am caught up - my eyes were beginning to cross. think i will take a short break - but not for long -i am never far away.

hickory is not having a good day - she threw up last night and again this morning. hasn't eaten anything all day. she is getting lots of attention.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

like what.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> When I got my iMac I was sure it would be hard to learn, it really wasn't and the best thing is no viruses. I love my lap top but there are things that can't be done on it that can be on a desk top.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am laughing and rolling in my chair. My doxies also perform surgery on gallbladders. A squeekie inside must come out immediately. They have a pile of dead patients that they sniff once in a while. Been trying to find little squeekies to implant...much cheaper than buying new toys. Dont know why I even refer to them as toys. They are just killed and put on the pile.


they are just true to their breed! Some of the most determined [badger?] hunters there are![/quote]
****************************************
Oh yes they are diggers. Good we live in the forest..ground is just right to dig in. Its the moles that taunt them up good. Moles that come near the surface are asking for it. Sometimes my doxies smell like dirt and I take baby wipes to sponge off head and feet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Oh yes they are diggers. Good we live in the forest..ground is just right to dig in. Its the moles that taunt them up good. Moles that come near the surface are asking for it. Sometimes my doxies smell like dirt and I take baby wipes to sponge off head and feet.


"Tenacious" is the word we always used for ours! Love seeing your fur babies. I'll have another (or three) someday!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I do a lot of photo editing on the desk top that can't be done on the lap top. For quick fixes I use the lap top but, the desk top for the more complicated stuff. The closest to the desk top I have found is on the macbook pro.



thewren said:


> like what.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back Sam, glad your computer is once again compliant with your wishes.


Ditto, glad your back, you were missed :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


oh... the eyes go and noses too. Lurker2 said it..Dachshunds are really Badgers ....friendlier and sleep in our beds.

:?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yarn crawl over to GA!! Lot's of us good folks here will join in for sure, right Gwen?? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Sure come on!! We can all have a great time!! Michaels, Joanns, Hobby Lobby watch out cause here we come!!!!!! There are others too that we can hit!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> ...


and Designer just received her bran new Mac. Sam it was easier than I imagined. Have had my macbookpro for 18 mos or so and still learning special programs. Filing system is different but part of learning. Designer dropped a hint about posting pictures and it sure helped me. As you see I have a new avatar.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I can't get Pontuf out of our bed! It's cold outside 37 degrees F and he just wants to curl up and snore!
> 
> What are yours up to?
> 
> Pontuf


This image definitely brought a smile to my face. My Steve (schnoodle) is the same as Pontuf, just doesn't want to get out of bed at all. On the other hand, Willow (shiba inu) spends most of the morning trying to get me to let her out early - often as early as 4 AM!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> In the last picture the rack on the door is one DH made for me to house my embroidery thread. Actually need one twice the size so I also have 3 boxes of embroidery thread. Add my own refrigerator and a microwave and I'd never come out...oops would need a bathroom or chamber pot too! LOL


See you next year lol. I love what you have done with the room. I only have a desk and some stack drawers. Outside store room has extra stash. Have you been in the house long? Looks like you have done some work on this place...yowza 1875.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem Zoe...we still have the shelves in the den or we can put it in tubs next to one of the cozy chairs in the craft room. Or, you can raid my stash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwen, I love you room. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and I love your spirit


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright folks - i think i am back - at least for now - lol.
> 
> ron said he put in a bigger badder firewall - so now when i go to a site - if it finds anything wrong with it it will not allow me to go on the site. someone keeps trying to hack into my machine - have no idea why - they certainly aren't going to find anything interesting.
> 
> ...


HURRAH! You're back. We've missed you!
JuneK


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely! We can grab Lurker2 also! How fun!
> ...


Nonsense!! Aren't we all bringing our fur babies along with us?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope all the fur babies will come too! Would not be right to leave them!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

siouxann said:


> A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> Thanks, Sue


There is a sock workshop which just opened today. It is a patterned sock but she will lead you step by step.

here is the link -it is a KP workshop-go to the following link and scroll down until you see #16 Cloverleaf rib socks. click on it and join in by letting Jill know you are there. 
Or, go to the closed shop workshops with dons or Darowil

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello Sam, glad to see you back. Thank you so much for the welcome. Julie is a great hostess and we thank her so much for starting the tea party! Hope your computer problems are over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, love the room, I've been trying to get in and get mine done but haven't taken the time lately, but you've inspired me, that's my goal for tomorrow, craft room.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Gwe your craftroom looks great!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I got my iMac I was sure it would be hard to learn, it really wasn't and the best thing is no viruses. I love my lap top but there are things that can't be done on it that can be on a desk top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my brand new Imac - I am pretty well caught up although my other one was so old that I couldn't transfer my addresses. I love the larger screen and I am really happy. Pat (hubby)bought me a new Nikon camera today as the other one was older than my computer - so i am a happy camper. I just got it completely set up - I go as often as I like to the 'genious bar' for lessons on the stuff that is new for it. Love it!

Sam - I hope you get yours running okay - it is so frustrating -I am going to have a nap now -- all this deep concentrating is tiresome. it is 2.45 pm here in Calgary


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam. Hope the computer problems are solved. In town for the weekend. Spending today with the little one and his mom. Tomorrow my two DDs and I are going to Ann Arbor and to the nail salon. Not getting much knitting done. About four rows of Wingspan. Get together next time I roll in.

Grew up with doxies. Dad got his first one when I was in fourth grade, I think. Choo choo was definately dad's dog. The one I had as an adult was poisoned in my back yard. Luckily he survived but I gave him back to my folks as we didn't know who did it. Unfortunately, we had a mini collie at the time, too and she didn't. My sister raised them for awhile. I like most dogs but esp. the little ones. 

Sounds like a few of us are still sock making hold outs. On my list of things to learn this year. Even have a booklet that I bought. 
Going to steal babe from his momma. She's held him long enough.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love my brand new Imac - I am pretty well caught up although my other one was so old that I couldn't transfer my addresses. I love the larger screen and I am really happy. Pat (hubby)bought me a new Nikon camera today as the other one was older than my computer - so i am a happy camper. I just got it completely set up - I go as often as I like to the 'genious bar' for lessons on the stuff that is new for it. Love it!
> 
> Sam - I hope you get yours running okay - it is so frustrating -I am going to have a nap now -- all this deep concentrating is tiresome. it is 2.45 pm here in Calgary


What Nikon do you have. I have a Nikon1, I love it. I also have a D90 with several lenses.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 4 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather) The walls are actually a peachy color not so much yellow. Not my choice of color but was DD's when she was younger (middle daughter).


Oh, Gwenie, I am so envious!! It will be quite some time before I get my craft room in order, but you have given me hope that it can be done. :lol:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pics of babe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL



Gweniepooh said:


> glad your back Sam...whomever is trying to get into your computer probably wants all the KTP recipes and patterns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pics of babe


He is such a beautiful baby!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

All this talk about dogs and what they do with toys, reminded me that my GS's teacup yorkie, Max, does something I've never seen before. When the three GCs are wrestling (all in good fun, and often!), the yorkie will run and get his stuffed skunk and use it to hit the biggest one on the ankles. Often, the biggest one is actually the victim, but Max doesn't see it that way, and must protect the smaller children. Do other dogs weaponize? It's really very funny.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love my brand new Imac - I am pretty well caught up although my other one was so old that I couldn't transfer my addresses. I love the larger screen and I am really happy. Pat (hubby)bought me a new Nikon camera today as the other one was older than my computer - so i am a happy camper. I just got it completely set up - I go as often as I like to the 'genious bar' for lessons on the stuff that is new for it. Love it!
> ...


DH got me a Nikon D3000 for Christmas with two different lenses. I am still working on figuring it out! It does wonderful pictures.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pics of babe


He's adorable - that's all there is to it!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ezenby - love the new avatar - such cute dogs - i've never owned a doxie - yours look quite well fed and sleek.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy always comes through handsomely - i hope the problems are over also - a new computer would be out of the question. i suppose i could have ron build me a new one.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Hello Sam, glad to see you back. Thank you so much for the welcome. Julie is a great hostess and we thank her so much for starting the tea party! Hope your computer problems are over.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shirley - is that your sweater knit with the yarn your friend from india gave you - in you avatar - very nice - do love the color.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Sam, I would not have got there yesterday without Sorlenna's help!



thewren said:


> myfanwy always come through handsomely - i hope the problems are over also - a new computer would be out of the question. i suppose i could have ron build me a new one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just let me know kathy - really enjoyed the last time. maybe we should visit the lys too.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Welcome back, Sam. Hope the computer problems are solved. In town for the weekend. Spending today with the little one and his mom. Tomorrow my two DDs and I are going to Ann Arbor and to the nail salon. Not getting much knitting done. About four rows of Wingspan. Get together next time I roll in.
> 
> Grew up with doxies. Dad got his first one when I was in fourth grade, I think. Choo choo was definately dad's dog. The one I had as an adult was poisoned in my back yard. Luckily he survived but I gave him back to my folks as we didn't know who did it. Unfortunately, we had a mini collie at the time, too and she didn't. My sister raised them for awhile. I like most dogs but esp. the little ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very precious baby kathy - such a look of innocence.

sam


kehinkle said:


> Pics of babe


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Of course PTofValerie. And if they can't sling shot around we will have you flown over! LOL So fun to pretend isn't it...hey dreams can come true!
> ...


Yep, my dears. I know we're all a bit nutty at times, especially when it come to that international yarn crawl but even in this 'virtual world' aren't we blessed by KP friends far and wide who wouldn't think to bat an eyelid whe faced with some technicality linked to mitten thumbs or baby cardigans encountered by a pal thousands of miles and numerous time zones away. It makes our world a better place and encourages all of us to be the best we can be. With affection.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so it will go just that much easier the next time - i worried not at all that all would be well.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam, I would not have got there yesterday without Sorlenna's help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Hello Julie. May I join in on the tea party. I have been lurking a while and decided it was time to say hello to everyone.


Hello & welcome, jomacoy, Glad you have been able to join us. This is a great spot to get into. I just love it & share so much with my DH.

Ramona from San Jose, CA


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ramona - have i missed your postings - i hope not - i do want to thank you for stopping by for a cuppa and some conversation - hope you had a good time and that we will see you often - we'll be looking for you.

sam



knit-crochet-is-me said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Julie. May I join in on the tea party. I have been lurking a while and decided it was time to say hello to everyone.
> ...


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

bright said:


> Mini German Pancakes
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 6 eggs
> ...


Thanks bright, these sound yummmmy will try it next weekend. MMMMmmmmmm

Ramona


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> shirley - is that your sweater knit with the yarn your friend from india gave you - in you avatar - very nice - do love the color.
> 
> sam


Me, too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> pontuf and i are of the same mind - i got up only because i was not sure what time ron would be her with my computer. i would have been just as happy under the covers dozing away.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pics of babe


They are always so "angelic" when sleeping. Such a sweetie!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone in my husband's family has always lived here. This is where my DH grew up and lived almost his entire life. We will be married 20 years this next week so I've lived here 20 years. Have painted all rooms; DH built kitchen cabinets and refinished the floors (all hardwood) and has re-done both bathrooms. Of the 5 fireplaces all but one is closed up. We had a woodburning stove put in the one in the living room and use it but did have to have the chimney re-lined. And right after we married we had central heat and ac added.



Ezenby said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > In the last picture the rack on the door is one DH made for me to house my embroidery thread. Actually need one twice the size so I also have 3 boxes of embroidery thread. Add my own refrigerator and a microwave and I'd never come out...oops would need a bathroom or chamber pot too! LOL
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Ramona. Yes we are blessed. That is why I finally joined in, already was feeling the friendship and caring here at the tea party and I wanted to be part of it. I do not knit, it is on my bucket list to learn. I crochet, sew and loom knit. Have 2 afghans going and one of the Sashay ruffle scarfs almost finished. these are setting by my chair. Not sure how many UFOs in the craftroom.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I prmised Pammie some pictures from a sock book of mine and as I can't send attachments via PM I will post them here. These are all scanned and I have only done the penquins and the pigs so far.
> That of course if I can ge tthe scanned things to post- I do phoots no worries so I assume scans are similar.


Thanks! They are pretty cute! DD still likes the shark socks! Someone said that they made their own version, but I can't remember who it was. I don't know if I am talented enough to do that. DD only wants the sock that is eating the leg, not the one with the toes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

such a precious baby! Looks like a porcelain doll. The hat is also quite becoming.

quote=kehinkle]Pics of babe[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the compliments on the craft room. Now to tackle the rest of the house! Both DH and I are "clutter bugs" and I have some major straightening to do but it will keep. Going to go work on my socks and ASJ some.

Will check back in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case you didn't get the pm.

sam

Your topic "knitting tea party 8 february '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145126-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-149069-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> ...


I have been on the computer for l2 years and this is my 3rd mac. However they change so much that it is like learning a new way of thinking. The basic mac is the same, but there are the bells and whistles that are so hard to learn.

I know they are pricier but the apple company has so many tech help people - this is the first time I have tried to do all the change over myself. I have been on with tech support all day, but have learned a lot. I also signed up for spending an hour or two a week at the 'genious bar'at the store (Apple store) where I can learn all about my computer for a change. I have always just stuck to my own little area of the computer - and often it means it is the hard way or a long way to go about doing something. I decided to see if I could learn those bells and whistles this time especially some of the things that would help with the workshops. I paid the extra for the lessons and the 'apple care' for two years.

It cost me less than the much smaller Imac I bought 8 years ago, and it is so amazing how these young kids know so much- I just tell them I am an old lady, and I understand a bit, but they are just going to have to have patience. It is the computer language that is so hard. I figure this will be my last mac as I am older than most of you here. My son has helped me change over before but I decided I was going to try to do it myself just to prove I can.

If you can afford it -- I would recommend it in comparison to a pc - As mentioned above- we Do not get viruses, ever! which is a huge thing, as one virus could easily cost enough to make it
worthwhile to get an Imac. My neighbour paid $350 to clean her pc from a virus - so that is something to think about. I have never had to take any of my macs into get fixed. Hers was less than a year old and she has wished she had bought a mac- she says she would have been better off as who is to say that she won't get another one.

The only reason I bought a new one was that it is just getting old and some of the systems won't work on the old one -also my small screen. I also couldn't accept a lot of the new programs. 
This one is less than l/2" wide at the edges and might increase

in side to one inch-- they are unbelievable.

At our age - we really need only the basics and the tech help does help you set up your information and will tell you how to use it. I have had a nap every afternoon since I got mine as this 'thinking' is hard! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:

I seem to have written a book - sorry, but before you decide to go with the pc why don't you check with a mac store-and see how pricey it really is in comparison. if it is doable, I would recommend one.

I am not well off, but the computer is a huge part of my life so things are relative. Pat is never on it - but he knows how important it is to be on line for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was the reason for closing up the fireplaces - would it have been that expensive to get them working?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Someone in my husband's family has always lived here. This is where my DH grew up and lived almost his entire life. We will be married 20 years this next week so I've lived here 20 years. Have painted all rooms; DH built kitchen cabinets and refinished the floors (all hardwood) and has re-done both bathrooms. Of the 5 fireplaces all but one is closed up. We had a woodburning stove put in the one in the living room and use it but did have to have the chimney re-lined. And right after we married we had central heat and ac added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > shirley - is that your sweater knit with the yarn your friend from india gave you - in you avatar - very nice - do love the color.
> ...


Yes that is the yarn from ranji - I still have a pound at least of a beautiful blue. It knitted up nicely- It is a top down, and I didn't use a pattern. I used the baby cable for the sleeve cuffs, put a narrow cable down each front - front band in seed stitch - two buttons and emerald green and grape for the stripe.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I hadn't thought about being able to try them on as i knit. I just got a box of patterns for toe-up socks, by Wendy D. Johnson. I think the directions are probably assuming that i know about DPNs than I do. I shall look at Darowil's workshop to see if it is easier to understand. Thanks again!



Gweniepooh said:


> I've done both and prefer the toe up because you can try them on as you knit much more easily. JMHO. Also, you might want to checkout Darowil's toe up sock workshop here on KP. It is closed now BUT the directions are all there and very easy to follow. Her workshop is what has propelled me back into making socks and toe up. I had taken a class at the LYS doing 2 at a time but found it frustrating but Darowil's workshop got me straightened out and enjoying making 1 at a time toe up.
> Very good class/workshop!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Thank you Ramona. Yes we are blessed. That is why I finally joined in, already was feeling the friendship and caring here at the tea party and I wanted to be part of it. I do not knit, it is on my bucket list to learn. I crochet, sew and loom knit. Have 2 afghans going and one of the Sashay ruffle scarfs almost finished. these are setting by my chair. Not sure how many UFOs in the craftroom.


It is great to see someone who crochets - I have done more crochet than knitting in my lifetime and since it seems to be less popular on KP we have set up quite a few workshops for crochet items.

Welcome to the KP- so nice to see new members. I haven't been on here long but what a great group and I have been welcomed so sincerely - it is a new family and I am thankful I found this wonderful place- you will feel the same. Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> ...


You sound like a pro! How long does it take to knit a pair, on average do you think? Did you ever have any problem with them being different lengths?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I am absolutely illiterate in any of the other mac products aside from the desk top Imac. I think that it depends what you want it for- you might be better to get a lap top - I do a lot of picture downloading and a huge amount of setting up classes etc. so it helps to be able to keep track of what I am doing. I think you might be able to get something that is just as good for you, depending what you want it for.

I am glad that I was able to help with your pictures. There are so many things to learn even in finding our way around KP.

I never realized how different different forums are as far as set ups. We have had to take a lot of roundabout ways to get to places as they don't have a system here to set up a real filing system - I had workshops on yahoo and it can be set up entirely differently. It is interesting.

I am thankful to have prismatic as an assistant as she is very very techical wise - if ever we have problems with downloads etc. she helps me a lot. I know nothing about pc's so it is helpful.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> ...


Thanks for including the link. I really would like to learn the art of socks, and appreciate all the help I can get!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


You feel free to PM me with any question you have about the basic sock knitting. I did not include this pattern in the basic sock workshop as I felt it might be too confusing for some of the brand new knitters who only knew how to knit stitch and purl stitch. Here is the other pattern that I like to use: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived
Zoe  :thumbup:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh my! I was gone all day. Reading as fast as I can but only on page 9. It's hard to catch up when you get behind. Glad for all the new people.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love socks. I have only knit 2 and finishing the third, but I do enjoy doing them. I do 2 at a time, toe-up, magic loop. I taught myself, so they must not be real hard to do. 

I got my mac almost 4 years ago when I retired. I love it, and to date have had no problems. I need to get it updated which will probably run several hundred dollars. I can also tell that the battery is wearing out. I can't afford to get a new one right now, but when I can I will buy a mac. They are worth the money.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Good Saturday morning to all! It's been quite a while since I've been able to post, but hopefully, I'm back. I've lurked a little bit, but have so much to catch up on. I've saved all of the parties, and from time to time will go back and re-read something you have written.
> ...


Thank you - it's great to be back. Almost like a homecoming!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam- I missed your post where you said that macs weren't a possibility for you. I apologize - I missed that post. I certainly didn't mean to push them, I realize that they are pricey and we had to really think about getting another one.

I wrote a couple of posts that were nearly book size -but do believe in the Apple products. sorry for taking up so much space! :roll: :shock: 

ps. the shock smiley is because that is how my brain feels right now with all this new information. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am laughing and rolling in my chair. My doxies also perform surgery on gallbladders. A squeekie inside must come out immediately. They have a pile of dead patients that they sniff once in a while. Been trying to find little squeekies to implant...much cheaper than buying new toys. Dont know why I even refer to them as toys. They are just killed and put on the pile.


they are just true to their breed! Some of the most determined [badger?] hunters there are![/quote]

My daughter's shiba inu/rat terrier mix does the same thing. It is a stitch to watch her do it!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Siouxann so great to have you back. We have missed you. So glad to hear you have set your retirement date. Hopefully you'll be able to do all the things you never had time for while working.


Oh I can hardly wait!!! The only downside I can see is that I will no longer have an excuse for the state of my apartment; I think "Hoarders" has their eye on my place for the next season (LOL).


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh . (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather) The walls are actually a peachy color not so much yellow. Not my choice of color but was DD's when she was younger (middle daughter).[/quote said:


> gweenie, i love your room, doesn't look small to me at all, but so organized. i use the den for my painting and puzzle working, but my yarn is stashed in our huge walk in. i know about the old houses. ours was built in 1920, your old heavy doors look very familiar. our house has 10 ft. ceilings. and i love it. although, i really love it after we totally remodled and had central heat and air and rewired it. its nice not to have to have extension cords everywhere, because back then aparently they didn't have much to plug up, or not many clothes, as the closets were teeny tiny. but now all new kitchen, two baths later i am very content. i like all your shelving. now you got no excuse huh ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's lovely shirley - you are so talented - i would never be able to figure out the fitting of the sleeves with the fronts and back.

love the colors of the stripes - two of my favorite colors.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Shirley. I noticed there did not seem to be that many crocheters. I have been crocheting for 50 years now and know only a couple of others that crochet in my area.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you mawmaw - it doesn't take long to get behind -i find myself hard pressed sometimes to keep caught up. one wonders how we have time to knit as much talking as we do on here. lol

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Oh my! I was gone all day. Reading as fast as I can but only on page 9. It's hard to catch up when you get behind. Glad for all the new people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is good to have you back siouxann - it seems like forever since we've seen you. hope to see a lot more of you. do i remember correctly that you are retiring in june. how great is that.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no shirley - i said a new computer is out of the question right now - but if it was i would certainly look at a mac - i have heard nothing but good things about them. i would probably have another desktop - the keyboard on the laptops is just too small.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam- I missed your post where you said that macs weren't a possibility for you. I apologize - I missed that post. I certainly didn't mean to push them, I realize that they are pricey and we had to really think about getting another one.
> 
> I wrote a couple of posts that were nearly book size -but do believe in the Apple products. sorry for taking up so much space! :roll: :shock:
> 
> ps. the shock smiley is because that is how my brain feels right now with all this new information. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Thanks Shirley. I noticed there did not seem to be that many crocheters. I have been crocheting for 50 years now and know only a couple of others that crochet in my area.


I crochet a lot. It is only because so many people here are knitters that i have picked up the needles again. I learned to knit when I was about 9 or 10. When I was in the 7th grade at school, we had one period a week for various types of clubs. I chose the crochet club and learned to do it then. That must have been 54 years ago. (ARRRRGH!) I sometimes prefer crochet, because when I goof up, I have only one stitch to work back on the hook. Whereas with knitting, if i don't use a lifeline, I could have a gazillion stitches to pick back up.
Glad you're here!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gonna take a break, thanks to you that share your babies with us. they are sure precious and cuties. 
someone was saying not many crochet, i did for yrs. but personally find that knitting is easier on my wrists.but i still do some when i want a pretty edge on a dish cloth or something like that, it does move quicker than knitting, i just like the look of knitted stuff better. IMHO


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Siouxann. One day I plan to learn to knit, have it on my bucket list. Must finish some of my crochet ufos first.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is good to have you back siouxann - it seems like forever since we've seen you. hope to see a lot more of you. do i remember correctly that you are retiring in june. how great is that.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks, Sam. I haven't been around much, but think of you all often! I missed you all. It took longer than I thought it would to get my meds adjusted for the depression I sometimes experience. Just getting back to reading the posts has made me feel better today than I have in a long time. I've never met any of you in person, but I do love you all!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 4 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather) The walls are actually a peachy color not so much yellow. Not my choice of color but was DD's when she was younger (middle daughter).


What a wonderful room, Gwennie! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Going to finish my scarf. Will catch back up later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pics of babe


He's just lovely! Is he the one in your avatar? If he is he's grown such a lot! What age is he? Love his hat too! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to try to get back to sleep again - went to bed earlier and had to get back up, just couldn't get over. It's almost 2am here. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Pics of babe
> ...


Yes, he's my avatar. He was about three weeks old when that pic was taken and less than 5#s. He is now 14 weeks old and over 10#s. He's my second great grandson. His momma is my second grand daughter.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


He is just a doll. They grow so fast. I now have nine great grand children and two of them are teens. Therefore it is possible that I could see my great,great grand children. Hard to believe .


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> ezenby - love the new avatar - such cute dogs - i've never owned a doxie - yours look quite well fed and sleek.
> 
> sam
> 
> they need to spend more time outside running. Exercise...umm like I need to spend time chasing them.. lol


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someone in my husband's family has always lived here. This is where my DH grew up and lived almost his entire life. We will be married 20 years this next week so I've lived here 20 years. Have painted all rooms; DH built kitchen cabinets and refinished the floors (all hardwood) and has re-done both bathrooms. Of the 5 fireplaces all but one is closed up. We had a woodburning stove put in the one in the living room and use it but did have to have the chimney re-lined. And right after we married we had central heat and ac added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice to have history with a home. It takes money and time to bring an old home up to today standards. Hard to get insurance without code....unless designated Historical. Good to hear you are both involved....add to the memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I wonder if it is from Germany or Austria? Oster is German for Easter. Thank you. I have saved this to Evernote.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, just saw where Daniel was in an accident. He must have been driving carefully that he came out of something like that unhurt. So thankful he is ok. Phew!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna...Hope those pipes get fixed. I remember in Germany I used vinegar, boiling water and baking soda to unclog a pipe. Well the pipes weren't metal like I was used to and I actually managed to loosen and separate the plastic pipe. :shock: It was unclogged though. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Looks like you in your avatar with the alpaca?? Beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sam, I am so glad you are back, we have missed you. I have been so busy knitting away and today I posted my latest which is in the Newpest Topic's Pictures as : My 2nd "Abbreviated" Liz Stole etc., I have been knitting away so that I can get some Mother's Day gifts going, us working gal's have to think and do ahead. :lol: :lol: Hope you get the computer you really want, computer problems are a real bummer and hassle.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Such beautiful babies! I just hope I live long enough to see my grandchildren! My mom has seen 6 great grandchildren. I got to see all 6 of my great nieces and nephews and 2 step great niece and nephew. They are all precious and I really was glad I got to see them. My sis had a birthday party for all of the February birthdays. All of boys and their families were able to come. My mom made it also. She also invited a friend from church, and she taught 2 nephews in Kindergarten; and her brother and sister in law. Then my daughter and me. There were about 20 in all. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


or just possibly Swiss- I just do not remember!

ooops just spotted a typo! which I have corrected!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good Saturday morning to all! It's been quite a while since I've been able to post, but hopefully, I'm back. I've lurked a little bit, but have so much to catch up on. I've saved all of the parties, and from time to time will go back and re-read something you have written.
> 
> Wonderful to see new names around the tea table! The recipes sound great. I'm going to try the mini pancakes for the next prayer brunch I go to. I might offer them with warm syrup and toasted chopped pecans.
> 
> ...


Goodd to have you back siouxann.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too!! Making socks is on my to do for this year. I love the cow ones and also the sheep ones, but think I'll start with some plain ones.
> 
> 
> Patches39 said:
> ...


If you can do intasia and/or fairisle these re not as hard as they look. The tops will be done flat I should think and then join up for the heel and foot (or the other way round depending on how they are done). Intarsia is very hard to do in the round (debate rages as to whether it can be done, but the problem is that intarsia does each each section of colour separately with no stranding- and so the yarn is always at the wrong end of the piece you are working when you work in the round. BUt if knitted flat this is not an issue.. Fairisle on the other hand can be done in the round. But i have never had a lot of success with using it on sock tops- the stranding stops it having any stretch and so it needs to be much bigger than normal. And here it rarely gets very cold (our coldest maximum on record is 8.8C (45F)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I would tell you all about the really funny argument that my 2 sons are in the middle of over a tiger annual. My eldest son discovered my youngest has it and claimed it as his, my youngest son insists it is 1 he bought at a jumble sale, (the highlight of his weekends used to be going to any local jumble sales and buying books and action man stuff lol). Oldest son says it is 1 I bought him for Christmas 1 year, youngest son sez no way and anyway its dated 1962 so he couldn't have been given it for Christmas.
> The realy funny part ---------------------- They are 40 and 42 years old born 1970 & 72, the eldest is yet to come up with further proof lol. It was like a time warp and watching them when they were kids. Their kids saw and heard them arguing as well and were grinning and taking the mickey out of their dads arguing and told em if they didnt stop they could go outside and argue, wow they sounded just like me cos its what I used to tell the boys when they were little lol


How funny- sounds too as though your sons might say the same thing as the kids are saying it! Sound slike they didn't grow up. do you have any idea who is right- or neither?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> A question for sock knitters - Is there any advantage to either top-down or toe-up? I have all of the yarn, needles and patterns for either. As I have never tried socks, I would like a first attempt to be somewhat successful. I thought i would ask you as I respect your opinions.
> Thanks, Sue


Don't know what responses you have had so far. But I prefer toe up. For me the big thing is that no kitcheener so when you cast off you have two threads (on most socks) to thread through and then finished.
Others say that can try them on if toe-up and while it is easier I have done it with cuff down including on dpns (which I have discovered on KP you supposedly can't do!) . 
If unsure ha wfar the yarn will go toe up best as you can make the leg slightly shorter if need be while can't do that with the foot.
Also if you aren't sure if the yarn will be best with a pattern or just plain then can always do a plain foot and make up your mind for the leg (and helps you know what will suit the yarn too)..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course PTofValerie. And if they can't sling shot around we will have you flown over! LOL So fun to pretend isn't it...hey dreams can come true!
> 
> by the way I gave the incorrect name for the leg os the socks I'm working on; NOT friendship bracelet but Band of Friendship. I have about 2 more repetitions of 14 to go then the cuff. Of course I'll still have the 2nd sock to go but am moving along at a pretty good speed. Must say I'm not overly thrilled with the Sockatta yarn I'm using; has much less "give" to it as it is 45% cotton, 40% superwash wool and 15% wool but it still is a comfortable yarn.
> 
> Also just found the book Darowil posted pictures from (Fab Socks and Cozy Toes); found it used for $5 on Amazon and ordered it. Also ordered patterns from sweaterscape.com. Can you tell I'm becoming obsessed with socks? LOL


Just as well you have learnt w&t if you want to do the penguins- their tail, beak and wings are done with w&ts. But such fun to do them.
IMHO socks are worth being obsessed with!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Just checking in to say good morning to everyone. Thank you to all for the warm welcomes. Would love a yarn crawl with all of you!! Just head on south!! I am heading out shortly to meet DD and hit the flea market going on this week end. Will check back in later. Have a great day everyone!!


You could all come very south! via Auckland. But I would love to come North for a yarn crawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am sure most of the teachers would not mind responding to a PM if one is really stuck! [after the class has been locked]


Speaking for myself that is correct- as long as the question has not already been asked in the workshop( or if the answwer hasn't helped of course). But for example a PM asking what w&t meant would not get a positive response. Afterall not only under abbreviations do I say what it means and how to do it a lot of time is spent on the workshop talking about them. (BTW no one has PMed me to ask me this!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to have you back Sam- have you managed to get more knitting doen while you have had no KP to distract you?
Maybe this time you can stay with us for a while


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are some great socks darowil - especially liked the one with the tassels and the penguins. guess i really need to get my sock out and learn how to do it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well there are enough of us here to help you thats for sure


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 4 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather) The walls are actually a peachy color not so much yellow. Not my choice of color but was DD's when she was younger (middle daughter).


Looks good Gwen- isn't it wonderful having an organised room. I have managed to keep it organised as well- not much extra stuff lying around yet! For once I am putting things away when I get them- the problem will be when I overflow my space agian! (or I get busy and forget the little things like putting things away.).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have not seen me trying to manipulate five needles five - four with sts on them and the working needle - and they are size two - so little - will definitely get them out.
> 
> sam
> 
> I tend to do magic loop becuase i don't like juggling porcupines- can and do but not my first choice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> holy moses - i am caught up - my eyes were beginning to cross. think i will take a short break - but not for long -i am never far away.
> 
> hickory is not having a good day - she threw up last night and again this morning. hasn't eaten anything all day. she is getting lots of attention.
> 
> sam


morning sickness. Do dogs even get it if they are pregnant?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm trying to figure out if there are two or three dogs in your avatar ezenby - i think i see three and then i am not sure. two black ones - it just seems the one black one is in front of another one - maybe i am just seeing things.

sam

[quote=Ezenby


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I hope Hickory is okay. I have finished all my pieces for my second bear and ready to stitch him up. I took some pictures of his legs pinned one on the purl side and one on the knit side. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil - i hope to be around uninterrupted for awhile.'

sam



darowil said:


> Good to have you back Sam- have you managed to get more knitting doen while you have had no KP to distract you?
> Maybe this time you can stay with us for a while


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is not preggers - and thankfully is no longer in heat.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > holy moses - i am caught up - my eyes were beginning to cross. think i will take a short break - but not for long -i am never far away.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for the knit side.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam I hope Hickory is okay. I have finished all my pieces for my second bear and ready to stitch him up. I took some pictures of his legs pinned one on the purl side and one on the knit side. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well the last of couple of pages went quickly! I seem to be th eonly one here.
Have had a very cultural weekend for once. Last night went to Symphony Under the Stars an annual free outdoor concert the Adelaide Symphony Orchestra put on. It is a family cincert and so the pieces played are the more popular ones, although it did include a piece that was the first public performance of it. They always finsih iwth the 1812 overture and include fireworks and the bells fromth e enearby catherdral. Last night they told us that the timin gof hte concert was very tight- the 1812 needed to be withon a certain period so that the planes could go over without the fireworks going off around them.
My baby has grown up I told her, we first went over 20 years ago and when th ecanonas and fireworks went off the two girls dived for our laps and we both found oursleves wirth one daughter each huddled up in our laps. This is one of our family memories and so of course was in our minds when Vicky didn't dive into into my lap.

And then today Vicky and I went to see the Turner exhibition today (from the Tate in London). He is maybe my favourite artist and it was interesting seeing his progression- my preference was his middle works by the end he had a lot of im[pressionist style and I struggle withthis to see anything in it. 

At church this morning the lady I teach knitting with came up to say that her 34th Great grand child had been born last night- and she keeps track of them all, even those she rarely if ever sees.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is not preggers - and thankfully is no longer in heat.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am not an authority on it- but none of the dogs I have had has seemed remotely ill when pregnant- they are usually in the peak of health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the last of couple of pages went quickly! I seem to be th eonly one here.
> Have had a very cultural weekend for once. Last night went to Symphony Under the Stars an annual free outdoor concert the Adelaide Symphony Orchestra put on. It is a family cincert and so the pieces played are the more popular ones, although it did include a piece that was the first public performance of it. They always finsih iwth the 1812 overture and include fireworks and the bells fromth e enearby catherdral. Last night they told us that the timin gof hte concert was very tight- the 1812 needed to be withon a certain period so that the planes could go over without the fireworks going off around them.
> My baby has grown up I told her, we first went over 20 years ago and when th ecanonas and fireworks went off the two girls dived for our laps and we both found oursleves wirth one daughter each huddled up in our laps. This is one of our family memories and so of course was in our minds when Vicky didn't dive into into my lap.
> 
> ...


I am up and I think Sam is too- that was a very quick response he made!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sam I hope Hickory is okay. I have finished all my pieces for my second bear and ready to stitch him up. I took some pictures of his legs pinned one on the purl side and one on the knit side. Let me know what you all think.


Definatelly th eknit side- it is not one of the eye lash type yarns which don't matter (and sometimes with these the purl side does look better)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well the last of couple of pages went quickly! I seem to be th eonly one here.
> ...


Yes- after nearly 2 pages of no one posting but me you and Sam have suddenly popped up. Need to go and organise tea soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


simple answer- I fell asleep watching the telly- I envy you the Turner Exhibition- I like his work right through his life!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have stayed up later than I have in months, but I'm going to bed. Sweet dreams for everyone, whenever you go to sleep!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> ramona - have i missed your postings - i hope not - i do want to thank you for stopping by for a cuppa and some conversation - hope you had a good time and that we will see you often - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam -- I have often enjoyed your writings, Its just that I hadn't heard from you lately. No, not postings from me on your tea party but all over the rest of groups. I really enjoy everybody's input.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three-thirty o'clock - think i am definitely alone here - guess i will go to bed.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - gwen - i caught it too.

sam 

three-thirty o'clock - think i am definitely alone here - guess i will go to bed.

sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


I have been knitting socks less than a year,the time it takes depends on the sock size and the pattern, its not a race just enjoy the learning curve, its all a matter of measuring.... I also count the rows in each section, keep a notebook and pencil handy,you will soon get the hang of it,good luck


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Zoe I love that pattern and have used it often,never had a problem with it :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Not sure if anyone is on the KTP, I went to bed but it is full moonlight and I cannot sleep, so I am working on my narrow scarf for a little!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if anyone is on the KTP, I went to bed but it is full moonlight and I cannot sleep, so I am working on my narrow scarf for a little!


Well I'm back from eating tea so will be around for a few hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone is on the KTP, I went to bed but it is full moonlight and I cannot sleep, so I am working on my narrow scarf for a little!
> ...


But I guess you will be following other topics?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil, do you recall what katgo said she was going to be doing? she has not posted in several days!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, just thought I would tell you all about the really funny argument that my 2 sons are in the middle of over a tiger annual. My eldest son discovered my youngest has it and claimed it as his, my youngest son insists it is 1 he bought at a jumble sale, (the highlight of his weekends used to be going to any local jumble sales and buying books and action man stuff lol). Oldest son says it is 1 I bought him for Christmas 1 year, youngest son sez no way and anyway its dated 1962 so he couldn't have been given it for Christmas.
> ...


I had to laugh the other day at DD telling GD off, she then turned to me and said " I just opened my mouth and heard my mother talking"......karma lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Just read yesterdays digest- in time for todays!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil, do you recall what katgo said she was going to be doing? she has not posted in several days!


Her last posting said she was going back to her other home and had had computer problems. If the computer couldn't be fixed up she wouldn't be on again until mid-March. So looking like the computer couldn't be saved.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

found this on my facebook today


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I think my youngest son is the owner of that particular book because it is dated before my eldest was born, but I do know he has others that the boys were given at Christmas and its my fault because when I found them in my attic I gave them ALL to my youngest son thinking they belonged to him. He is keeping quiet about the rest and so am I lol


darowil said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, just thought I would tell you all about the really funny argument that my 2 sons are in the middle of over a tiger annual. My eldest son discovered my youngest has it and claimed it as his, my youngest son insists it is 1 he bought at a jumble sale, (the highlight of his weekends used to be going to any local jumble sales and buying books and action man stuff lol). Oldest son says it is 1 I bought him for Christmas 1 year, youngest son sez no way and anyway its dated 1962 so he couldn't have been given it for Christmas.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today


I love this! If I still had my lab he would've loved that much snow. He and I would play for hours in the snow. Miss him so much.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if anyone is on the KTP, I went to bed but it is full moonlight and I cannot sleep, so I am working on my narrow scarf for a little!


I'm still here Julie. I'm knitting on my puppy now that my teddy is finished (minus the sewing & stuffing). Was thinking about going to bed but not sleepy yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone is on the KTP, I went to bed but it is full moonlight and I cannot sleep, so I am working on my narrow scarf for a little!
> ...


Hi! I am just talking to Lupe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I see one of our newest KTP'ers has her birthday today!

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear bright!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is time to log out and head back to bed, hopefully to sleep, having had a good talk with Lupe.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's 5:30 AM here time for some sock knitting. Making more socks for DH. They have gotten to be all he will wear. I enjoy this early morning knit. First I catch up with the TP then knit away and drink coffee of course. Sure enjoy the conversation.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Goodd to have you back siouxann.


Thanks - It's good to be back!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


How is Fale doing? I know how much you miss him. Happy Birthday bright! Have a wonderful day! I'm going to try and get some sleep it's 3:45 am here.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, how is Fale? Hope the conversation with Lupe was positive and satisfying for you, Julie.

I'm up and checking TP before getting breakfast on before church this morning. I just heard Tim moving toward the bathroom. DH must have finished shaving and tending to the dog.

Hope everyone had a good day. I'll get back later. Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure if anyone is on the KTP, I went to bed but it is full moonlight and I cannot sleep, so I am working on my narrow scarf for a little!


Good morning Julie, don't you just love the way the full moon disturbs sleeping patterns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patocenizo...Your shawl is so lovely and your knitting exquisite. I visited your pictures of your many projects and all I can say is WOW. I am a fan of your work. Just gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sockit2me on KP showed projects done from recycled sari fabric/ribbon. So beautiful and he gave a link to the store that sells sari yarn and ribbon: Nicloe Snow's "Darn Good Yarn".

This store apparently won Fed Ex's Small Business Grant, so the FB page shows filming they did there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today


That reminds me of our late Ruff Ruff, she loved the snow. When she went missing Michael stayed home from school for two days. He told the teacher his best friend died and he just couldn't cope without her. He was in kindergarten at the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

http://crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=issue&issue_id=587&department_id=7%3FFCBK

Nice pattern for those who crochet...wish I could do stuff like this
___________________________________
Agnes, you could translate that into intarsia knitting. Donmaur's class teaches about intarsia and might be some tips there. Lovely pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I asked DH and he said first of all they got an oil heater in the living room. Then they eventually got central heat and some of the workings for it were run through the fire places. We opened up the living room one but not the adjoining one in the craft room a couple of years ago. When we married we had insulation blown into the house/attic area and air conditioning put in. It was such a cold house and still needs insulation in the walls. When remodeling the bathrooms we found newspapers used as insulation. The windows still have the rope pulley system for raising and lowering. DH also has slowly added insulation under the floors but not the entire house. I love the house and the history but there are definite drawbacks. One of the rooms originally was the back porch and the family had enclosed it eventually. The floor has a worn area where it was the step area going into the yard; now goes into a bedroom.



thewren said:


> what was the reason for closing up the fireplaces - would it have been that expensive to get them working?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Turned out beautiful Shirley.



Designer1234 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


gazump, it is 2 am here- could not sleep- making a cuppa, and catching up on KP again! I did get to speak to Fale earlier- he was talking for 38 minutes which would be the longest phone conversation we have had while he is overseas. He is really missing me at the moment- but the family he is with do everything for him instead of getting him involved- Lupe has realised from what I have said that it is better to have him active and he is doing really well when he is with her- but she is so busy with work
I will be up for a bit- and then go and lie down again- I have to go out early for my INR test.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning Lurker...So glad you had a good talk with Lupe and a nice long one with Fale. Wanted to say thank you for hosting while Sam was having computer problems. Great job and lots of new people to welcome!! Guess you will be sleeping now, hopefully. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, how is Fale? Hope the conversation with Lupe was positive and satisfying for you, Julie.
> 
> I'm up and checking TP before getting breakfast on before church this morning. I just heard Tim moving toward the bathroom. DH must have finished shaving and tending to the dog.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day. I'll get back later. Ohio Joy


I addressed the problems with Fale in my answer to the previous post- can't easily check it without running the risk of losing this. Basically Joy, he was unhappy and missing me when we spoke last night. Not a case of absence makes the heart grow fonder, more the apples are always greener on the other side of the fence. He is very happy going to the Assembly of God- but it is not my style of church at all, so me going to Sydney would not solve that issue. Not that I am contemplating more than a quick trip! And the cost cuts it back to once a year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone is on the KTP, I went to bed but it is full moonlight and I cannot sleep, so I am working on my narrow scarf for a little!
> ...


It always has disturbed me- from ever since I can remember- but I tend to cat nap even on the best of days


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I am a cuff down sock knitter and love using the dpns. I was started in my knitting journey when I was ten. My Mom started me off by casting on the stitches onto three dpns, knit with the fourth. I find this way the easiest for me and the most stressless.
> I have tried the toe up, magic loop, etc. and have found that I like the cuff down on dpns the best.
> I dont think that there is an advantage of one method over the other. Both ways the socks can be tried on as you go. The difference comes in the types of heels that are knit. I prefer a heel flap. With the toe up method, you dont have to do the kitchener stitch, but then you have to have a stretchy bind off stitch. The cuff down does require the kitchener/graft at the toes over 8 stitches so for me that is not a factor.
> It is all up to the individual knitter as to which way he/she prefers. If you like, check out the basic sock workshop I taught at Knitting Paradise. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html
> Zoe


Thank you so very much for posting this link, somehow it is not in my bookmarks anymore :evil: .. I have several requests for projects that I have to finish up before I tackle the socks once again, so I am glad to have this link again! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> http://crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=issue&issue_id=587&department_id=7%3FFCBK
> 
> Nice pattern for those who crochet...wish I could do stuff like this
> ___________________________________
> Agnes, you could translate that into intarsia knitting. Donmaur's class teaches about intarsia and might be some tips there. Lovely pattern.


angora I just have too much on my plate just now but will keep it in mind :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Morning Lurker...So glad you had a good talk with Lupe and a nice long one with Fale. Wanted to say thank you for hosting while Sam was having computer problems. Great job and lots of new people to welcome!! Guess you will be sleeping now, hopefully. Sweet dreams.


You are up fairly early for you, Angora- not asleep yet again- thinking I will make breakfast and take the antibiotic- because it is a good time for the BBC- and of course Monday morning for us. I have to take the antibiotic with food and sit up for half an hour afterwards. The dogs have surprised me by staying put where they were sleeping- when I go to the kitchen they will wake up- in the hopes it might be mealtime for them too!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Sam I hope Hickory is okay. I have finished all my pieces for my second bear and ready to stitch him up. I took some pictures of his legs pinned one on the purl side and one on the knit side. Let me know what you all think.


I vote knit side


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > http://crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=issue&issue_id=587&department_id=7%3FFCBK
> ...


Happens when you retire!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Can you share your "mean" cornbread recipe? I'd love to have it if you're willing.


I'll post it later today, Daniel will be leaving this afternoon so I'm sure I'll be "busy" with him till he finally gets in the car. He always finds something else he needs to do, he is such a help when he comes to visit, sure wish he lived closer. Oh well he is happy and that is the main thing!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bright. Hope you have a very special day today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sam I hope Hickory is okay. I have finished all my pieces for my second bear and ready to stitch him up. I took some pictures of his legs pinned one on the purl side and one on the knit side. Let me know what you all think.
> ...


I think I preferred knit too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I know what you mean, I have always been awake more during full moon than normal. When I was younger it was my most creative time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I once worked 48 hours solid on some printing I was doing- my teacher was most impressed I had re-invented 'intarsia' printing, unfortunately all my prints have gone missing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bright!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> TA-DA!!! Got the craft room finished; DH even made a trip up to Lowe's and installed a set of lights for me since it is a bit of a dark room but now it is done! Here are 4 pictures from different angles. This is probably the cleanest and most organized it will ever be. Every drawer just about is filled with yarn. There are tubs under the table that are filled with fabrics. DH built me the table a few years ago and it has a cutting mat and grid on top almost the full length of the table. There actually is a 2nd table but I've put it in the laundry room since I moved to a smaller room. (Remember this is a very old farmhouse; built in 1875 by DH's great grandfather) The walls are actually a peachy color not so much yellow. Not my choice of color but was DD's when she was younger (middle daughter).


OH WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am green with envy at your craft room! Someday, (I keep telling myself) I will have a room that is just for my yarns and other crafts. Right now I have the smallest bedroom, (Mom needs the bigger room for her hospital bed and such) and Cindi has the Master suite (she was here first, LOL) But it works for me for now, live and learn to adapt. I am in process of organizing my stash, had to put it all back in their hiding spots as D does NOT need to know how much yarn I have, :lol:  :lol: :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Not a problem Zoe...we still have the shelves in the den or we can put it in tubs next to one of the cozy chairs in the craft room. Or, you can raid my stash!
> ...


Never fear Zoe, we have Ketchup chips in most of the stores in my area at least!!! I'm not that terribly far from Gwen's so I can bring a case over for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


aye so I have found out :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I once worked 48 hours solid on some printing I was doing- my teacher was most impressed I had re-invented 'intarsia' printing, unfortunately all my prints have gone missing!


It is too bad the prints have gone missing they would be interesting to see.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I am a cuff down sock knitter and love using the dpns. I was started in my knitting journey when I was ten. My Mom started me off by casting on the stitches onto three dpns, knit with the fourth. I find this way the easiest for me and the most stressless.
> ...


You are quite welcome Marianne! Are you still feeling fatigued but to a lesser extent? I would expect so after having everything that you have had to go through since the beginning of the year! and even before that!!! At times you must be exhausted and then you have your energy turn into full force again! It must be very heartwarming for you to be back home again and surrounded by all things that you call "home". I know that I get that way and I so do love my little home. Love my peace and quiet too, and I am grateful for my "aloneness". ttyl, Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne, just saw where Daniel was in an accident. He must have been driving carefully that he came out of something like that unhurt. So thankful he is ok. Phew!!!!


Marianne...I must have missed the post about Daniel having an accident. I do hope he's all right. Mother's worries never end, do they? Keeping you both in prayers for your continuing recovery and that he's all right.
JuenK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Pics of babe


So precious!!! Just want to hold and rock him, sing him a lullaby. Oh some day.. I'll have a grandbaby... Daniel tells me not to hold my breath  ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


It is wonderful to have such close friends that are so many physical miles away, yet always close as our fingertips to talk with. My family knows most each of you by name, they ask how you are doing and of course they love the pictures! My extended family and friends on KTP are the BEST!! I just wish everyone in this wonderful world of ours had the hearts and the minds that we share with each other!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil, do you recall what katgo said she was going to be doing? she has not posted in several days!


I think she said she was going to her other home until the middle of March...she's probably caught up in family doings since she said the DIL is not much of a mother to her grandson.
JuneK

Sorry...just saw where Darowil answered your question since it was addressed to her!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Start planning for sure, but start or end at Sam's as there is a possible summer get-together in Defiance, OH.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for all the compliments on the craft room. Now to tackle the rest of the house! Both DH and I are "clutter bugs" and I have some major straightening to do but it will keep. Going to go work on my socks and ASJ some.
> 
> Will check back in later.


I'm sorry, but a house without clutter is just a house, the clutter makes it a home!! Besides clearing clutter takes away from knitting time ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It is wonderful to have such close friends that are so many physical miles away, yet always close as our fingertips to talk with. My family knows most each of you by name, they ask how you are doing and of course they love the pictures! My extended family and friends on KTP are the BEST!! I just wish everyone in this wonderful world of ours had the hearts and the minds that we share with each other!


It would make life much more enjoyable. My grandsons ask about my KTP friends when they are over. It is nice to know they are growing up with compassion fro others that they have never met in person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, do you recall what katgo said she was going to be doing? she has not posted in several days!
> ...


I had forgotten that she had said she would be offline for such a long time- I had PM'd her and was wondering when she might pick it up!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

siouxann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is good to have you back siouxann - it seems like forever since we've seen you. hope to see a lot more of you. do i remember correctly that you are retiring in june. how great is that.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you were here to take over for Sam Lurker, I know all about computer problems!
We just got back from a trip to Florida and we had a great time but we couldn't get a signal very well. We took some pictures and I'll try to get them on. I hope everyone is well, I have yet to read all the posts. I missed you all!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! Puppies woke me up early and decided to play on top of me while I tried to go back to sleep! I got up and have had one cup of coffee. I've been looking at some sock patterns to see if I can find one for DD's crazy sock day at school. I still like the shark socks, so I may wait for the pattern to be available.

I have some projects that I need to get busy on. It is just hard to decide which one to start first!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Glad you were here to take over for Sam Lurker, I know all about computer problems!
> We just got back from a trip to Florida and we had a great time but we couldn't get a signal very well. We took some pictures and I'll try to get them on. I hope everyone is well, I have yet to read all the posts. I missed you all!!


thank you nittergma! Can't let down our Sam in a crisis!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne, just saw where Daniel was in an accident. He must have been driving carefully that he came out of something like that unhurt. So thankful he is ok. Phew!!!!


He is fine and the car has a few minor dents and a cut on the bumper, his hood went up under the back end of the SUV when he backed out from it her bumper dropped down on one side. He was terrified, first time ever for an accident and a ticket :| :thumbdown: but yes, I am so thankful he was not hurt, from what I understand one of the cars in the beginning of this mess was totaled and they life flighted one of the occupants. So yes, I am extremely thankful that this was such a minor part of such a huge pileup!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I am doing so much better day by day. Daniel told me he likes the more laid back Mom, LOL. I do try to take things a bit slower, I am not longer worried about magazines on the tables, the newspaper pages here and there, the dog hair that seems to be everywhere. As my friends have said, they know we have dogs, if someone comes and finds a dog hair or two on them when they leave, they can either get over it or choose to stay away. So far, everyone still comes to visit ;-) C is good about cleaning up the floors when the dogs track in the Georgia red clay (it so clashes with the floor color and is hell on the carpet) I now mop every other day not every day as I had been doing. I did get one of the swifter type mops, really makes it much easier to keep clean. So, I am trying to learn to "relax", LOL.. just taking some getting use to the idea that I am no longer pressed for time, guess after 2 yrs of being retired, I am finally realizing it, LOL!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I am sooooooooooo counting on that!! Will have my camper ready to go when I find out the date!!! KTP party time!! I bet there are some LYS that we can clean the shelves out for them :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have finally caught up with the posts, whew  My house mates are stirring so Daniel and I are going to make a brunch before he has to leave for home. The roads are all nice and dry now, the sun is shinning so I won't worry quite so much about his return trip :thumbup: 
He has to spend a bit of time with me this morning though, he conned me into getting a smart phone yesterday, I can answer it but all the bells and whistles are a bit beyond what I am used to. Is nice though that all my google items are right there on it, so when I am away from home I can still get my emails, which means I can find KTP much easier :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Gwen I would love to see your home, I LOVE the older farm houses, would love to find one for me, but C wants something more modern as she has been through remodels and NEVER wants to deal with one again :| The character and the history of the home is just wonderful to have and to be able to pass on. 
I'm off for a bit, will be back this afternoon to catch up and hopefully share some pictures of Daniels watch cap that is wayyyyyy too big for him :thumbdown: and some of the other crafty items that I make as gifts. 
Love you all so very much.. OH HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!
(almost forgot :roll: ) 
Take care, have a wonderful Sunday!!!! 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers surround you today and everyday :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Puppies woke me up early and decided to play on top of me while I tried to go back to sleep! I got up and have had one cup of coffee. I've been looking at some sock patterns to see if I can find one for DD's crazy sock day at school. I still like the shark socks, so I may wait for the pattern to be available.
> 
> I have some projects that I need to get busy on. It is just hard to decide which one to start first!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


from what I saw it is only available as a kit for $40 unless any of our sock experts can come up with a pattern


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, just saw where Daniel was in an accident. He must have been driving carefully that he came out of something like that unhurt. So thankful he is ok. Phew!!!!
> ...


What an awful experience and to think someone had to be life-flighted. Prayers for them and their families. I'm sure it was an awful feeling as the car wouldn't stop behind and so glad he wasn't hit from behind also. Would imagine there were some shaky hands after this incident.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen I love your knit room . So organized. What a pleasant and peaceful room. I love that you kept the fireplace mantel. Your home sounds so lovely.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH MY I did a Gwenie!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> dollie - couldn't you just pull your hair out - i was ready to throw mine out the window - told ron i am about ready to buy a mac - not sure i could make the transition though. so far all is well.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I find the Mac quite easy Sam and I am sooooo not a techie. I always wanted a regular computer but DH's publisher uses a Mac and it makes sending his writing easier for them so that is all he gets and all they use. No problems. He does have a desktop though and they might last longer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! Puppies woke me up early and decided to play on top of me while I tried to go back to sleep! I got up and have had one cup of coffee. I've been looking at some sock patterns to see if I can find one for DD's crazy sock day at school. I still like the shark socks, so I may wait for the pattern to be available.
> ...


On the KP site of that topic, I had posted a way to "fudge" this pattern. Apparently, half the money of the $40 goes to a charity that the designer has chosen. While this is noble, many people like to choose their own charities to send money to.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie....What a fabulous craft/knitting room. I love it. You should see the mess I have beside the couch. Well I have a big plastic storage box. My needle organizer is hanging from the closet in the entryway and patterns in notebooks, so that's about it. Someday I will have a room like yours. I hope.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Such a strange night and morning. Very high winds on the north side of our house and nothing on the south side!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone play Words With Friends?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRIGHT!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone play Words With Friends?


I do when it works.......


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRIGHT!!!


will add my birthday wishes to this :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone play Words With Friends?


Yes I play.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good morning all. Just checking in. Having been keeping up with a daughter who is running in the Rock and Roll Marathon in New Orleans this morning. She has been running for several years but this is her first marathon. Just want to see her finish as she has been training for it several months.
Happy Brithday Bright! 
Hope everone is doing good. Send prayers and healing to all who are under the weather.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bright!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sam I hope Hickory is okay. I have finished all my pieces for my second bear and ready to stitch him up. I took some pictures of his legs pinned one on the purl side and one on the knit side. Let me know what you all think.


Think I prefer the purl side (left?).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Welcome jomscoy and bright. I'm putting a fresh pot of tea on the table with my friend Joan's delicious dried cranberry and chocolate chip scones,special treat for our new ones


Yummm. Thank you very much; just what I had a taste for.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns, Bright!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

He's such a joy! He makes me smile! Such a precious baby. Luke spreads so much joy and he doesn't even know it. He is such a special little guy.

Hugs and kisses

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns, Bright!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Bright! And a hopeful weather report...Reese and I just returned from a walk through the woods and it felt like spring is around the corner. The sky is blue, the sun is shining, and there is a gentle breeze from the southwest. Of course this being February cold weather could still be ahead of us but a day like this is so pleasant. Reese also likes to run back and forth along the fence with the neighbor dog and she is hoping to do that this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Happy Birthday to Bright! And a hopeful weather report...Reese and I just returned from a walk through the woods and it felt like spring is around the corner. The sky is blue, the sun is shining, and there is a gentle breeze from the southwest. Of course this being February cold weather could still be ahead of us but a day like this is so pleasant. Reese also likes to run back and forth along the fence with the neighbor dog and she is hoping to do that this afternoon.


it seems to be a corgi propensity! or shall we just call it vigilance!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Those chocolate chip cranberry scones sound so good. I was at a meeting last week where the dessert was cranberry apple galette (sort of a tart with folded over crust) from Trader Joe's (a chain of small grocery stores with a variety of interesting foods) and it was really good. Not quite homemade but still good and the cranberries really added nice flavor.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am caught up again but know that I will soon be behind because the Daytona 500 is on so I will be watching that and knitting. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gwenie--That craft room is great. Loved your house too--old houses are a lot of work but have such wonderful character.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone play Words With Friends?


I do! Pm me if you want to play Pontuf and will give you my user name.
Anyone looking for another game let me know!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Both, probably! Like you, I have to make sure that the barking doesn't go on too long. Both dogs seem to like it, though.



Lurker 2 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Bright! And a hopeful weather report...Reese and I just returned from a walk through the woods and it felt like spring is around the corner. The sky is blue, the sun is shining, and there is a gentle breeze from the southwest. Of course this being February cold weather could still be ahead of us but a day like this is so pleasant. Reese also likes to run back and forth along the fence with the neighbor dog and she is hoping to do that this afternoon.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bright!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do agree but this morning got up to find that someone had left 2 boxes of Girl Scout cookies on the coffee table and dear dogs and helped themselves to them including shredding the boxes all over the place. One of them also must have been in mood to read and scattered the newspapers that were stacked in a chair all over the place too. LOL Have I picked it up yet? Let's just say I have finally finished sock # one and oh my the ASJ needs working on. It doesn't seem to be bothering anyone else here so....I'll get around to it. Grrrrrrrr. LOL



Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the compliments on the craft room. Now to tackle the rest of the house! Both DH and I are "clutter bugs" and I have some major straightening to do but it will keep. Going to go work on my socks and ASJ some.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A visit whenever you are ready is fine by me! Have plenty of dog fur to share too! LOL Oh and cat fur!



Marianne818 said:


> I have finally caught up with the posts, whew  My house mates are stirring so Daniel and I are going to make a brunch before he has to leave for home. The roads are all nice and dry now, the sun is shinning so I won't worry quite so much about his return trip :thumbup:
> He has to spend a bit of time with me this morning though, he conned me into getting a smart phone yesterday, I can answer it but all the bells and whistles are a bit beyond what I am used to. Is nice though that all my google items are right there on it, so when I am away from home I can still get my emails, which means I can find KTP much easier :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Gwen I would love to see your home, I LOVE the older farm houses, would love to find one for me, but C wants something more modern as she has been through remodels and NEVER wants to deal with one again :| The character and the history of the home is just wonderful to have and to be able to pass on.
> I'm off for a bit, will be back this afternoon to catch up and hopefully share some pictures of Daniels watch cap that is wayyyyyy too big for him :thumbdown: and some of the other crafty items that I make as gifts.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Both, probably! Like you, I have to make sure that the barking doesn't go on too long. Both dogs seem to like it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Daniel left about 30 minutes ago headed home, I said well, guess you should be home by at least 5, he said he doubted that as he would probably only drive 45 mph, LOL. But the sky is clear and the roads are dry, so he should have no problems. But still as always wished him God Speed and we all said our prayers :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, it's noonish here, I just got all caught up with the posts, so glad that Daniels accident wasn't any worse than it was also. Bright, Happy Birthday. Kate, Luke just keeps getting cuter and cuter. Bless the little Lily's of the world, 
Julie, so glad you had good phone conversations with Lupe and Fale. 
I've been knitting away all morning, I am going to get to the craft room, just have to bring some racks home from stepmothers to put in the basement to hang my clothes that I don't wear unless going somewhere on so that I have more room in the craft room closet for yarn/fabric, priorities right?. lol
Well, I'm off to stepmothers in a few so should probably go brush my hair, see you all later, hugs for peoples and pats for pets.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've never played Words with Friends, several of my friends do play but that is one that has never caught my eye, (probably because I am terrible at spelling now days) I was a spelling bee champ in school but after a few brain injuries I lost the ability. Thank goodness for spell check ;-) 
Daniel bought me a new smart phone yesterday, I was stubborn and wanted one that had the slide with a key pad, well, let's just say I am glad I have 14 days to return it, I want one that doesn't have the slide, LOL. I have yet to use the key pad on it, so that will save some $$ as the others are all on special. Of course I had yet to get a call on it, so when he left he tried to call me and I couldn't figure out how to answer it, ROFL... he's such a sweetheart, he turned around and came back and gave me a few more lessons, :roll: 
He also moved the PS3 into my room so now I have all 3 of our game systems at my desk. Actually I wanted it for the Blue Ray player, C never uses it and I have several movies that I'd love to watch, so this works out for all. Plus if she does want to play a game, she is always welcome in here!
It is a bright sunny day so I think I am going to grab my knitting bag and head out to the back deck and sit and knit for a bit. 
Will be back later :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Loves, Hugs and Prayers ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, it's noonish here, I just got all caught up with the posts, so glad that Daniels accident wasn't any worse than it was also. Bright, Happy Birthday. Kate, Luke just keeps getting cuter and cuter. Bless the little Lily's of the world,
> Julie, so glad you had good phone conversations with Lupe and Fale.
> I've been knitting away all morning, I am going to get to the craft room, just have to bring some racks home from stepmothers to put in the basement to hang my clothes that I don't wear unless going somewhere on so that I have more room in the craft room closet for yarn/fabric, priorities right?. lol
> Well, I'm off to stepmothers in a few so should probably go brush my hair, see you all later, hugs for peoples and pats for pets.


Thanks Kaye! I feel it is important to keep talking! How wonderful to have a basement to store the excess, mine is all in my box/workroom! I still have clothes from the days when I was a lot thinner- ten or so years ago- am loath to throw them out- who knows one day the diet might work! 
Praying Marianne's Daniel gets home without incident.
Heading out shortly for my blood test.
Ringo is on alert at the back door- it is a glass one - oh no he has come through to his next vantage point looking down the drive way- it is bred in the corgi- because traditionally they had the responsibility for the cattle through the day, while they were grazing before afternoon milking. The dogs were trusted to take the cattle out to pasture, and return them in the afternoon, back in the days when Wales had the occasional wolf...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Daniel left about 30 minutes ago headed home, I said well, guess you should be home by at least 5, he said he doubted that as he would probably only drive 45 mph, LOL. But the sky is clear and the roads are dry, so he should have no problems. But still as always wished him God Speed and we all said our prayers :thumbup:


Will be glad to know he is home safely. Found out today that DIL and grandchildren got home safely yesterday from their time in Texas and Louisiana with our DS. Phew. Quite a relief as the weather reports were not good.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Bright, hope your day will be a happy one.
Just got home and now I am in for the day. Knitting and reading to see what is going on with my KTP family,  pray all is well. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, just saw where Daniel was in an accident. He must have been driving carefully that he came out of something like that unhurt. So thankful he is ok. Phew!!!!
> ...


God is good.


----------



## SueKnits (Feb 2, 2011)

I vote for the Forgetmenots. My Aunt Lee always had them in her garden and I planted them last year. I hope after this winter they will come up!

I didn't understand about the TV network. Does that mean that you don't have service except during certain periods?

I'll bring the Earl and Lady Gray tea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we have all experienced that one agnes - very funny.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wasn't she going back to check on her grandson? the whole family wanted her to move back home.

sam



darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, do you recall what katgo said she was going to be doing? she has not posted in several days!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love this melyn - does he look confused?

sam



melyn said:


> found this on my facebook today


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to join myfanwy in wishing you a wonderful birthday day bright - hope you are doing something special.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I see one of our newest KTP'ers has her birthday today!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you!
> Happy Birthday to you!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is the weather in virginia mawmaw12 - have an idea it is warmer than it is here.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> It's 5:30 AM here time for some sock knitting. Making more socks for DH. They have gotten to be all he will wear. I enjoy this early morning knit. First I catch up with the TP then knit away and drink coffee of course. Sure enjoy the conversation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and so good to have you back siouxann.

sam



siouxann said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Goodd to have you back siouxann.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - can you give an url for this - please.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sockit2me on KP showed projects done from recycled sari fabric/ribbon. So beautiful and he gave a link to the store that sells sari yarn and ribbon: Nicloe Snow's "Darn Good Yarn".
> 
> This store apparently won Fed Ex's Small Business Grant, so the FB page shows filming they did there.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sunday afternoon and just stopping by to say Hi- Thanks for starting us off Lurker and welcome to all newcomers!! DH and I are feeling much better and we're trying to get the trailer loaded up so we can run South along the river for a few days. Look at some different tumbleweeds for a change!! But it is really windy and cool today, so DH is going to wait until tomorrow to pull out the trailer and check tires etc while I load us up. Hoping to get on the road Tuesday - just a couple of days further out than we originally planned. Not bad considering we haven't gone anywhere in ages!!! I hope everyone is doing well - I will work on catching up today, and I plan on taking my iPad so I hope I will be able to check in while we are on the road - I'm looking forward to a fun trip... ok working my way backwards today from page 35 !!! talk to you soon luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there area always drawbacks to living and remodeling old houses but they are so worth it i think. would love to have an old house to remodel - and the money to do it - lol.

too bad about the fireplaces - i just think it would be neat to have them all working - but then one does need to empty the ashes don't they?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH and he said first of all they got an oil heater in the living room. Then they eventually got central heat and some of the workings for it were run through the fire places. We opened up the living room one but not the adjoining one in the craft room a couple of years ago. When we married we had insulation blown into the house/attic area and air conditioning put in. It was such a cold house and still needs insulation in the walls. When remodeling the bathrooms we found newspapers used as insulation. The windows still have the rope pulley system for raising and lowering. DH also has slowly added insulation under the floors but not the entire house. I love the house and the history but there are definite drawbacks. One of the rooms originally was the back porch and the family had enclosed it eventually. The floor has a worn area where it was the step area going into the yard; now goes into a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> daralene - can you give an url for this - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Nicole's ravelry site, she also gives her website there.
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/nicole-snow

Nicole's on line store.
http://www.darngoodyarn.com/about-us/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm planning on it daralene.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like your train of thought marianne - it sure is the way i look at it.

sam



Marianne818 said:
 

> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the compliments on the craft room. Now to tackle the rest of the house! Both DH and I are "clutter bugs" and I have some major straightening to do but it will keep. Going to go work on my socks and ASJ some.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was sure you would like them marianne - much more comfy. i like the cup holders too.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome back nittergma - hope you had a good time in florida - wish you could have brought some of the warm weather back with you.

sam



nittergma said:


> Glad you were here to take over for Sam Lurker, I know all about computer problems!
> We just got back from a trip to Florida and we had a great time but we couldn't get a signal very well. We took some pictures and I'll try to get them on. I hope everyone is well, I have yet to read all the posts. I missed you all!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could knit her the penquin socks.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Puppies woke me up early and decided to play on top of me while I tried to go back to sleep! I got up and have had one cup of coffee. I've been looking at some sock patterns to see if I can find one for DD's crazy sock day at school. I still like the shark socks, so I may wait for the pattern to be available.
> 
> I have some projects that I need to get busy on. It is just hard to decide which one to start first!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always keep mop and dust rag ready for any guests that grumble about the dog and cat hair.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is that pontuf?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Anyone play Words With Friends?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending speedy energy to your daughter jomacoy - be sure to let us know how she did. i am in awe of anyone who is in a marathon.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Good morning all. Just checking in. Having been keeping up with a daughter who is running in the Rock and Roll Marathon in New Orleans this morning. She has been running for several years but this is her first marathon. Just want to see her finish as she has been training for it several months.
> Happy Brithday Bright!
> Hope everone is doing good. Send prayers and healing to all who are under the weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you are always about a month ahead of us in warmer weather chris -

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Happy Birthday to Bright! And a hopeful weather report...Reese and I just returned from a walk through the woods and it felt like spring is around the corner. The sky is blue, the sun is shining, and there is a gentle breeze from the southwest. Of course this being February cold weather could still be ahead of us but a day like this is so pleasant. Reese also likes to run back and forth along the fence with the neighbor dog and she is hoping to do that this afternoon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - can you give an url for this - please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Glad to:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-149247-1.html

http://www.darngoodyarn.com/
Quite interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now is we could just train them to clean up their messes.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I do agree but this morning got up to find that someone had left 2 boxes of Girl Scout cookies on the coffee table and dear dogs and helped themselves to them including shredding the boxes all over the place. One of them also must have been in mood to read and scattered the newspapers that were stacked in a chair all over the place too. LOL Have I picked it up yet? Let's just say I have finally finished sock # one and oh my the ASJ needs working on. It doesn't seem to be bothering anyone else here so....I'll get around to it. Grrrrrrrr. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lelt us know when he is home safely marianne. i think concern for our children is a constant.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all this talk of forgetmenots - think i will have to plant some this year. maybe with some marigolds.

earl grey - my favorite tea.

sam



SueKnits said:


> I vote for the Forgetmenots. My Aunt Lee always had them in her garden and I planted them last year. I hope after this winter they will come up!
> 
> I didn't understand about the TV network. Does that mean that you don't have service except during certain periods?
> 
> I'll bring the Earl and Lady Gray tea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful trip azsticks - take pictures for us. come home safely.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Sunday afternoon and just stopping by to say Hi- Thanks for starting us off Lurker and welcome to all newcomers!! DH and I are feeling much better and we're trying to get the trailer loaded up so we can run South along the river for a few days. Look at some different tumbleweeds for a change!! But it is really windy and cool today, so DH is going to wait until tomorrow to pull out the trailer and check tires etc while I load us up. Hoping to get on the road Tuesday - just a couple of days further out than we originally planned. Not bad considering we haven't gone anywhere in ages!!! I hope everyone is doing well - I will work on catching up today, and I plan on taking my iPad so I hope I will be able to check in while we are on the road - I'm looking forward to a fun trip... ok working my way backwards today from page 35 !!! talk to you soon luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not only would it have been expensive to get them all working we would have had the central heating & air system completely redone. To top it off, the original cedar shakes are under the shingles on the roof and DH is terrified of them catching on fire. I was surprised I was able to convince him to having the wood burning stove installed and the one chimney relined. It only took 15 years to convince him to let me have it done! LOL In addition, even though they look great giving a wonderful warm ambiance to the room the openings are quite small and really don't project much heat unless there is a stove attached like we've done. When it comes to the ash, it goes in the garden and around the pecan trees.



thewren said:


> there area always drawbacks to living and remodeling old houses but they are so worth it i think. would love to have an old house to remodel - and the money to do it - lol.
> 
> too bad about the fireplaces - i just think it would be neat to have them all working - but then one does need to empty the ashes don't they?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like this thinking Sam! You are welcome anytime at my house too!



thewren said:


> i always keep mop and dust rag ready for any guests that grumble about the dog and cat hair.
> 
> sam
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i totally understand gwen - and they also cause a lot of heat loss.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Not only would it have been expensive to get them all working we would have had the central heating & air system completely redone. To top it off, the original cedar shakes are under the shingles on the roof and DH is terrified of them catching on fire. I was surprised I was able to convince him to having the wood burning stove installed and the one chimney relined. It only took 15 years to convince him to let me have it done! LOL In addition, even though they look great giving a wonderful warm ambiance to the room the openings are quite small and really don't project much heat unless there is a stove attached like we've done. When it comes to the ash, it goes in the garden and around the pecan trees.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness i am finally csught up.

i was bad - i slept in - went over to heidi's for brekkers -came home and took a nap. talk about being lazy.

this mornig was beautiful - bright sun - blue sky - very cold - then it clouded over - looked like we could get somekind of precipitation - now it is back to blue sky - sunshine - and still very cold. the sunshine makes it a bit more bearable/bareable?????

hickory is feeling a little better - still not eating. sleeps a lot. i'm hoping it does not mean a trip to the vet - they are more expensive than my own doctor.

think i will go knit for a while - i'm having questions in my mind about my wingspan - 142sts - size 10 needles - sock yarn. going to be big - wonder if it will be too floppy.

sam

i've been looking at my sock - that's progress isn't it?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought you all might be interested to know that our *daralene* is now on board with Rachel and Me to look after the workshops. The classes are getting so big and Rachel works full time so I asked her to join us -- for the first while she will be trimming the extranelous posts which will free me up to get going on the Christmas series. So you will see her around the different workshops.

I am so glad that one of my friends from the Tea Party has climbed on Board.

The Tea Party is wonderfully involved with this section and i do appreciate it.

Welcome angora1!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SueKnits said:


> I vote for the Forgetmenots. My Aunt Lee always had them in her garden and I planted them last year. I hope after this winter they will come up!
> 
> I didn't understand about the TV network. Does that mean that you don't have service except during certain periods?
> 
> I'll bring the Earl and Lady Gray tea!


Just that we have fewer news broadcasts- and an awful lot of 'reality tv' which I don't bother to watch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wasn't she going back to check on her grandson? the whole family wanted her to move back home.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


She also had a serious problem with her laptop- and would be unable to access the second computer until back at the beach- I finally located her avatar, and thus her last posting!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness i am finally csught up.
> 
> i was bad - i slept in - went over to heidi's for brekkers -came home and took a nap. talk about being lazy.
> 
> ...


Sam- you can show it as a cape - I saw one on Ravelry that was blocked and quite a bit larger - that will be a 'handy accident' just about everything I do is one. I am really looking forward to 
Julie and Your classes as well as darowil's fish hat - then later on there will be more of the tea party members teaching.

By the way, I am always looking for ideas.

-------------
I woke up at 3 am this morning for some unknown reason , I had to get a new camera and was thinking about having to sort it out with the computer. I got the camera working and am happy with it. A little confused about dowloading the pictures, and decide I am not in a hurry so put it away for a day or two.

We had a beautiful Chinook Arch yesterday which usually means mild weather. we have had more this year than I can remember. the clouds are pushed east in a beautiful sharp arch over the mountains caused by warm winds from the west. Only 
Northern Montana and Southern Alberta get these wings.The one in the picture is only about the 3rd I have seen with the sunset clouds - usually they are during the day. They are beautiful with the rockies in the distance - but sinus headaches are the norm for a lot of people when they are blowing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sunday afternoon and just stopping by to say Hi- Thanks for starting us off Lurker and welcome to all newcomers!! DH and I are feeling much better and we're trying to get the trailer loaded up so we can run South along the river for a few days. Look at some different tumbleweeds for a change!! But it is really windy and cool today, so DH is going to wait until tomorrow to pull out the trailer and check tires etc while I load us up. Hoping to get on the road Tuesday - just a couple of days further out than we originally planned. Not bad considering we haven't gone anywhere in ages!!! I hope everyone is doing well - I will work on catching up today, and I plan on taking my iPad so I hope I will be able to check in while we are on the road - I'm looking forward to a fun trip... ok working my way backwards today from page 35 !!! talk to you soon luv-AZ


I am sure it is good to see even the tumbleweeds from a different vantage point- do you take a tent? or is that not practical?
It has been a few days with lots of newcomers! quite exciting, I am about to have an early lunch- it is just after 1/4 to 11 am. Too early to ring Fale, although I bumped into the sister of the niece [by marriage] that he is staying with this week, when I was out getting the blood test done. Tomorrow my money will come through- yea! rich for a day!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caught up at last on a quiet Sunday afternoon. Happy Birthday, Bright. I hope you're having a wonderful day.

And now that I've caught up and made sure everyone is OK, I think I'll log off for the rest of the day and indulge in an overload of Oscar pre-shows, awards, and post-shows. It's the only awards show I watch each year, but it's a must see! DD and I have a tradition of betting on the results of each category, which generally ends up with one of us winning about $1.50 or so after the dust has settled. It's great fun, even now when we're a continent apart. I have a bottle of "vintage" sparkling cider chilling for the main show, and will spend all the run-up time knitting to my heart's content. Everyone have a wonderful day and I'll see you all tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Caught up at last on a quiet Sunday afternoon. Happy Birthday, Bright. I hope you're having a wonderful day.
> 
> And now that I've caught up and made sure everyone is OK, I think I'll log off for the rest of the day and indulge in an overload of Oscar pre-shows, awards, and post-shows. It's the only awards show I watch each year, but it's a must see! DD and I have a tradition of betting on the results of each category, which generally ends up with one of us winning about $1.50 or so after the dust has settled. It's great fun, even now when we're a continent apart. I have a bottle of "vintage" sparkling cider chilling for the main show, and will spend all the run-up time knitting to my heart's content. Everyone have a wonderful day and I'll see you all tomorrow. :lol:


What ever your favourite is- the bottle of cider and the contest sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Sam! Angela finished up at 5 hours and 22.19 minutes. Her husband and 6 year old son were there to cheer her in. Just glad she finished without any problems. Did say she was tired and going to take a nap. I could not do it. A slow walk around the block would be all I wanted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad your money will come through.

Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


So am I! 
I love the photos- although obviously desert it does look cold. Are they the Joshua Trees?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful picture Designer1234. Wish I could see in person one day!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

How pretty the desert looks. I agree Julie it does look cold. Love to see some in the Spring and Summer Sassafras123.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go daralene!!!!!

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I thought you all might be interested to know that our *daralene* is now on board with Rachel and Me to look after the workshops. The classes are getting so big and Rachel works full time so I asked her to join us -- for the first while she will be trimming the extranelous posts which will free me up to get going on the Christmas series. So you will see her around the different workshops.
> 
> I am so glad that one of my friends from the Tea Party has climbed on Board.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:

Don't buy a Roomba if you have pets!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


Beautiful photos sassafras!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures joy - how was the slide?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


Sassafras...Thanks for those wonderful photos and a chance to see the desert. So totally different from here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've seen this - you will be rothlol too.

sam



Sandy said:


> My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:
> 
> Don't buy a Roomba if you have pets!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will go knit a bit.

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> way to go daralene!!!!!
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. I'm glad I can help Designer in some small way and it will free her up to do what she needs to do. That is if I do a good job.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sandy said:


> My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:
> 
> Don't buy a Roomba if you have pets!
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess if you have to be woken up that would be a great way to do it!!


pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Puppies woke me up early and decided to play on top of me while I tried to go back to sleep! I got up and have had one cup of coffee. I've been looking at some sock patterns to see if I can find one for DD's crazy sock day at school. I still like the shark socks, so I may wait for the pattern to be available.
> 
> I have some projects that I need to get busy on. It is just hard to decide which one to start first!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo 
Going to post pictures of my marathon runner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:
> 
> Don't buy a Roomba if you have pets!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought is was about time to post a picture of my first socks. I made them 2 years ago and haven't worn them except to take a picture of them. Had hopes of making more and have the yarn just haven't done it.I made these top down.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo
> Going to post pictures of my marathon runner.


Please pass on heartiest congratulations to the Star of the Marathon and her family - her greatest fans. Lovely to see such happy faces and all running done in just over five hours. Astonishingly superb. Affectionately.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you Valerie. I will tell her.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lovely socks, Sandy. You should wear them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo
> ...


ditto [could not have put it better!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Lovely socks, Sandy. You should wear them!


I really like the colour mix!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good for you for doing marathon. Thanks for pics.

Julie, they are Joshua trees.
Sam, slide was fun.

Yes the desert gets cold. We haven't had enough snow or rain for good wildflower year. What flowers will bloom will be late March through April. Right now only pussywillows are out.
Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good for you for doing marathon. Thanks for pics.
> 
> Julie, they are Joshua trees.
> Sam, slide was fun.
> ...


I have seen photos of the Australian desert in bloom- I imagine it must be quite spectacular in a good year!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Just returned from the opening day of baseball spring training. Mesa,AZ was sunny, WINDY and COLD! It felt more like football weather. Our seats are in the shade which is a real advantage when the temps get to the 90s but no so much today. We were dressed for it but still left early.

It is about a 25 minute drive to the ballpark so I take my knitting with me-working on hats right now.

Congratulations to your daughter,jomacoy. She had a very good time. My DD has run the New York and Chicago marathons. It takes a lot of hard work and dedication to do them.

Happy birthday, Bright.

WI Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH and he said first of all they got an oil heater in the living room. Then they eventually got central heat and some of the workings for it were run through the fire places. We opened up the living room one but not the adjoining one in the craft room a couple of years ago. When we married we had insulation blown into the house/attic area and air conditioning put in. It was such a cold house and still needs insulation in the walls. When remodeling the bathrooms we found newspapers used as insulation. The windows still have the rope pulley system for raising and lowering. DH also has slowly added insulation under the floors but not the entire house. I love the house and the history but there are definite drawbacks. One of the rooms originally was the back porch and the family had enclosed it eventually. The floor has a worn area where it was the step area going into the yard; now goes into a bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a house full of character- but the character makes it hard to live in as well. And each of those changes would have been progress- imagine living in those situations.

Yesterday at church I was sitting there thinking how hot it was in the church. And then I thought of hte early settlers- when the church was built in 1838 the worshippers would have been wearing many more layers of clothing than we all were and no electric fans so figured I shouldn't really complain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like a house full of character- but the character makes it hard to live in as well. And each of those changes would have been progress- imagine living in those situations.

Yesterday at church I was sitting there thinking how hot it was in the church. And then I thought of hte early settlers- when the church was built in 1838 the worshippers would have been wearing many more layers of clothing than we all were and no electric fans so figured I shouldn't really complain. [quote darowil]

Out of curiosity how hot was it yesterday? I have not been following Adelaide for a while!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


Sassafras, the pictures are great, wish I was there. Know you are having fun. You look so happy.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks julie and WI Joy. I will tell her. She said that she wanted to run one and then will keep running the half marathons and the fun runs. I don't know if that has changed now that it is over or if she will do othes. I am in awe myself. I could never have run one.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy, great socks, you should wear them they are nice, hope mind look that good on me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes Sandy, you should wear them! Very pretty.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

My daughter wanted me to tell everyone Thank You for all the good wishes.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sandy said:


> My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:
> 
> Don't buy a Roomba if you have pets!
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo
> Going to post pictures of my marathon runner.


She's lovely and running the marathon, to me is a major achievement!! Darling little boy!
JuneK


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


******************************
Aging eyes could have something to do with Turner's painting later in life.. I oil paint and find it very tedious to do realistic painting. Even with help from eye glasses I tend to be an impressionist (loose) painter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woot woot Daralene! You go girl. Know you'll be a BIG help to Shirley!



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > way to go daralene!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


+ awareness of trends in France!

And what about Monet's incredible paintings of his garden late in life- especially the Waterlillies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures and what a wonderful smile you have miss tinkerbell! thanks for sharing.



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm trying to figure out if there are two or three dogs in your avatar ezenby - i think i see three and then i am not sure. two black ones - it just seems the one black one is in front of another one - maybe i am just seeing things.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm trying to figure out if there are two or three dogs in your avatar ezenby - i think i see three and then i am not sure. two black ones - it just seems the one black one is in front of another one - maybe i am just seeing things.
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Agnes, what book are you reading if you don't mind sharing? I'd better get off here if I'm going to nap or it will be too late. :roll:
> ...


Agnes..we read Funeral Note and now just finished reading "Close to the Bone" by James MacBride..another Scottish police crime writer. Have you read Ian Rankin's "Standing in Another Man's Grave" he brought back his famous character John Rebus after he retired him and all his fans..me included..begged him to bring Rebus back! LOL
I have the latest Hamish MacBeth book by M.C. Beaton on hold at the library for when it gets released soon! (West Scotland police constable)

June


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy love your socks. You really should wear them! 

The link about the pets and roomba was hilarious! The sound when it hit the )*(&*%^ made me cringe and yep Lurker you could almost smell it. Eeeewwww! No roomba for this house!

By the way Lurker yu did a great job starting this weeks tea party. Thanks for taking the reins for Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandy love your socks. You really should wear them!
> 
> The link about the pets and roomba was hilarious! The sound when it hit the )*(&*%^ made me cringe and yep Lurker you could almost smell it. Eeeewwww! No roomba for this house!
> 
> By the way Lurker yu did a great job starting this weeks tea party. Thanks for taking the reins for Sam.


Thanks Gwen! one of the important things of starting fresh is that it does show up on the Digest for that one day, otherwise people might lose track of us completely- good to see Sam has been online again, where would we be without him?!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woot woot Daralene! You go girl. Know you'll be a BIG help to Shirley!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwenie, thank you. I sure had fun being in Darowil's workshop with you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Congratulations Angora on your new role!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Thank you Valerie. I will tell her.


What a beautiful young lady and how proud she must feel at that moment of finishing. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Good for you for doing marathon. Thanks for pics.
> 
> Julie, they are Joshua trees.
> Sam, slide was fun.
> ...


Aaah, I see the water carrier is getting to have his drink. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For those of you who know PurpleV, it is her birthday today.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

There is one lys in Defiance and a Hobby Lobby in Toledo. Better yet, there are at least three wineries within 25 miles or so of Sam's! My DD says that there is a lys in Bowling Green now, too.

I am sooooooooooo counting on that!! Will have my camper ready to go when I find out the date!!! KTP party time!! I bet there are some LYS that we can clean the shelves out for them :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> For those of you who know PurpleV, it is her birthday today.


Yes, many have posted birthday wishes on the workshop that she and London Gal are teaching!! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

One year ago today was the first time I posted on the tea party KTP. I remember it so well because Zoe was watching the Oscars as was I and we were talking about the dresses, my favorite part of the program. I'm watching the red carpet now and Zoe I just love jennifer's dress (can't remember her last name but she was in Hunger Games and Silver Lining Playbook). The dress is fabulous! I HATE Ann Hathaway's dress. Makes her look so emaciated and bland. Bad color for her and the back of the dress shows her boney back. Give that girl a sandwich!

So Zoe thanks for being online last year. You were so nice.

Pontf


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns, Bright!


Birthday wishes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who know PurpleV, it is her birthday today.
> ...


It would be a bit impossible to remember everyone on KP- we could go back to just referring to the list in the Digest or on the home page!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Adele is soooooo pretty!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Happy Birthday to Bright! And a hopeful weather report...Reese and I just returned from a walk through the woods and it felt like spring is around the corner. The sky is blue, the sun is shining, and there is a gentle breeze from the southwest. Of course this being February cold weather could still be ahead of us but a day like this is so pleasant. Reese also likes to run back and forth along the fence with the neighbor dog and she is hoping to do that this afternoon.


Yesterday I went walking looking for the wild forget me nots. Didnt see them so I guess the signs all point to winter is still here in Oregon. Love the clear skies....but the full moon last night made for difficulty falling off to sleep/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Bright! And a hopeful weather report...Reese and I just returned from a walk through the woods and it felt like spring is around the corner. The sky is blue, the sun is shining, and there is a gentle breeze from the southwest. Of course this being February cold weather could still be ahead of us but a day like this is so pleasant. Reese also likes to run back and forth along the fence with the neighbor dog and she is hoping to do that this afternoon.
> ...


Join the club!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm still back on page 33 but may just jump to the end and catch up later.
I am so SICK of this iPad changing my posts and writing for me! Anyone else have this problem? It's so frustrating!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm still back on page 33 but may just jump to the end and catch up later.
> I am so SICK of this iPad changing my posts and writing for me! Anyone else have this problem? It's so frustrating!


MIne does that some times or it will send an email when I am in the middle of writing it Not always a good thing to have happen.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm so excited that Seth MacFarlane is hosting the Oscars. I love him and think his tv shows are so clever and funny.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Amy Adam's dress is so pretty, like a princess!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Amy Adam's dress s so pretty, like a princess!


We won't see most of this, only edited highlights!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Edited is best. You don't have to endure the long speeches and irritating commercials. plus you only see the best stuff


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Edited is best. You don't have to endure the long speeches and irritating commercials. plus you only see the best stuff


I guess so- those with cable [we don't have that option yet] or the satelite links [which are too expensive] might have the options.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> One year ago today was the first time I posted on the tea party KTP. I remember it so well because Zoe was watching the Oscars as was I and we were talking about the dresses, my favorite part of the program. I'm watching the red carpet now and Zoe I just love jennifer's dress (can't remember her last name but she was in Hunger Games and Silver Lining Playbook). The dress is fabulous! I HATE Ann Hathaway's dress. Makes her look so emaciated and bland. Bad color for her and the back of the dress shows her boney back. Give that girl a sandwich!
> 
> So Zoe thanks for being online last year. You were so nice.
> 
> Pontf


hahaha, I am not even watching it this year --- seems to me I had a hockey game to watch, and so I did. Yup, Winnipeg Jets won against New Jersey Devils. And I am watching Republic of Doyle -- it is a father-son detective team that solves mystery cases of murder in Newfoundland. Perhaps I will find it on another channel and watch it later. I do love the gowns and the dressed up actors/actresses. They are all so beautiful and handsome!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Amy Adam's dress s so pretty, like a princess!
> ...


I'm recording it and will watch it tomorrow when the teens are at school. There are too many things on tonight that I want to see all at the same time.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana what other programs are you watching tonight?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love Haley Berry's dress, too.



Pontuf said:


> Adele is soooooo pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit. Have to hit the hay early tonight too. Youngest DD and I are taking oldest DD to airport in Atlanta tomorrow late morning. She's going to Orlando on a business trip and will be gone until Friday. Youngest DD and I will be supervising the grandkids staying at their house at night and getting them off to school in the mornings. 

Chat later maybe but will see ya'll tomorrow for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana what other programs are you watching tonight?


the second Doctor Who special. 50 years this year and they are doing a special of all the doctors, one each month. I will record this for Seth so he can see it when he is here. A new episode of Top Gear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm still back on page 33 but may just jump to the end and catch up later.
> I am so SICK of this iPad changing my posts and writing for me! Anyone else have this problem? It's so frustrating!


Pontuf, this sounds like the iphone. Must be the same type of program. I've done some funny texts where my words have been changed and filled in. Could hardly figure out what I had meant to say.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still back on page 33 but may just jump to the end and catch up later.
> ...


I had that happen a few minutes ago when I was texting Jamie. When she answered me I had no idea what she meant. Have to love technology.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had a a couple of PMs from Dreamweaver this weekend. They are doing pretty well but swamped with medical appointments this whole month compounded by the DGDs' team activities--many times with overlapping competition times in wide-spread locations.

Now she is experiencing the KTP bugaboo--computer problems!! She has lost so many files, patterns, etc. and the works may not be settled for a couple of days.

Dreamweaver sends her best to all of us and could use some good wishes from us but doesn't seem to have the time to answer us for another while yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

after reply I usually back arrow to the page I left ...posted from. Have noticed a few times it hiccups. Not to where I started the reply from. Was wondering if this is the cause of double posting ...because not seeing the pages in the order I have been used to. What do you think?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm still back on page 33 but may just jump to the end and catch up later.
> I am so SICK of this iPad changing my posts and writing for me! Anyone else have this problem? It's so frustrating!


My kindle likes to do that for me, I have to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, caught up again. Spent the day with my two daughters. Got our nails done then went to Ann Arbor, MI for lunch at a Cuban restaurant, then to World Market and Trader Joes. On the way home we stopped at Russell Stover and St. Julian winery in Dundee. Lovely day with two lovely women! And finished a baby hat.

Desert pictures are beautiful. Love the first one: mountains and water. 
Congrats to the marathon runner. Way to go!
Happy birthday to all.
Hope everyone had a great day. Keep warm or cool and safe. 

Kathy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HMMMMMMMMMM.........maybe it was The Golden Globes......? 

Pontuf

quote=5mmdpns]


Pontuf said:


> One year ago today was the first time I posted on the tea party KTP. I remember it so well because Zoe was watching the Oscars as was I and we were talking about the dresses, my favorite part of the program. I'm watching the red carpet now and Zoe I just love jennifer's dress (can't remember her last name but she was in Hunger Games and Silver Lining Playbook). The dress is fabulous! I HATE Ann Hathaway's dress. Makes her look so emaciated and bland. Bad color for her and the back of the dress shows her boney back. Give that girl a sandwich!
> 
> So Zoe thanks for being online last year. You were so nice.
> 
> Pontf


hahaha, I am not even watching it this year --- seems to me I had a hockey game to watch, and so I did. Yup, Winnipeg Jets won against New Jersey Devils. And I am watching Republic of Doyle -- it is a father-son detective team that solves mystery cases of murder in Newfoundland. Perhaps I will find it on another channel and watch it later. I do love the gowns and the dressed up actors/actresses. They are all so beautiful and handsome! [/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Strange. The machines are texting for us. They think they know what we mean. Deep dark laughter follows.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


There should be a feature which allows you to turn off all automatic fill-ins for texts/spellings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Wow, caught up again. Spent the day with my two daughters. Got our nails done then went to Ann Arbor, MI for lunch at a Cuban restaurant, then to World Market and Trader Joes. On the way home we stopped at Russell Stover and St. Julian winery in Dundee. Lovely day with two lovely women! And finished a baby hat.
> 
> Desert pictures are beautiful. Love the first one: mountains and water.
> Congrats to the marathon runner. Way to go!
> ...


Oh, what a wonderful day. Wish I was part of your family. Sounds like you had so much fun. Such a gorgeous color for a baby hat.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not watching the Oscars either. I used to watch them faithfully, but today I just really didn't want to get into it. I'll find out the winners tomorrow.

I admire anyone who can run a marathon. Not only does it take a huge commitment with training, it is also hard on your body. I'm not sure I could have done it in my youth, but it is totally out of the question now.

Worked on my socks today. It has taken a long time because it is something that I work on when I need a break from the project I'm working on, or between projects. I'm pretty pleased with them. They are my 3rd pair.

I think you can turn off the spelling helps, but I don't know how. You might check with the provider or check the manual.

I'll probably hit the hay soon. That is cowboy talk for going to bed. I'll check on everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the same problem on my iPhone but not so bad as on my iPad.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still back on page 33 but may just jump to the end and catch up later.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oscars are BORING and not too many fab dresses. What happened? The glamour is gone. 

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OOOOPPPPS!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oscars are BORING and not too many fab dresses. What happened? The glamour is gone.
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


They were told what the dress code would now be -- no chances of any wardrobe malfunctions!!!! Just guessing at this...........


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty Kathy. Beautiful work.


Pontuf

quote=kehinkle]Wow, caught up again. Spent the day with my two daughters. Got our nails done then went to Ann Arbor, MI for lunch at a Cuban restaurant, then to World Market and Trader Joes. On the way home we stopped at Russell Stover and St. Julian winery in Dundee. Lovely day with two lovely women! And finished a baby hat.

Desert pictures are beautiful. Love the first one: mountains and water. 
Congrats to the marathon runner. Way to go!
Happy birthday to all.
Hope everyone had a great day. Keep warm or cool and safe.

Kathy[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I better start saving for the dogs to be boarded!!!!!!!!! [dreams are for free]
> ...


Last quote was $54 a day- so it is a fair sized fortune I need even to get to see Fale![/quote]

Is there no one who would stay in your house while you are gone?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> chris - i really like the dog in your avatar - is it yours. what an expression on his face.
> 
> i love marigolds - they are so easy to grow - i also love moss rose - my seed themselves so i have new ones every year.
> 
> ...


I love portulacas too. Such a variety of colors and I love the tissue paper look. But I think they do need full sun, which doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


Is there no one who would stay in your house while you are gone?[/quote]

my last experience of what can happen with a house sitter was enough to put me off for life!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I told my daughter she was getting congrats and well wishes from all over the world. All she could say was "WOW". I had told her about our tea party but she thought it was just here around town. She said to tell everyone thank you. She had a great time and her son was just so excited to see her cross the finish line. 
Happy Birthday to all with birthdays today. Hope you all had a great day! Heading to bed. Good night all!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

yikes...Jane Fonda and Michael Douglas looking alike....Botox!!! and clip, clip!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Just returned from the opening day of baseball spring training. Mesa,AZ was sunny, WINDY and COLD! It felt more like football weather. Our seats are in the shade which is a real advantage when the temps get to the 90s but no so much today. We were dressed for it but still left early.
> 
> It is about a 25 minute drive to the ballpark so I take my knitting with me-working on hats right now.
> 
> ...


Joy, are you snowbirds? do you spend the winters in Mesa? we stayed in Mesa for nearly ten winters- We stayed at Valle Del Oro -- wonderful time.

We watched the golf today (skins) and they were all wearing toques (toooks) 
{winter hats} talked to a friend from Calgary it sounds pretty darned cold. We loved Arizona --

I actually started a crochet waterfall top today, thanks to Angora for giving me a hand-- so nice to be working with another friend from the TP.

Good night everyone!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Shirley, 
Yes we are snowbirds-we've been coming to AZ twelve years. We stay in Tempe and love it-centrally located for everything we like to do and it has a great yarn store,too. What more could you want?




Joy, are you snowbirds? do you spend the winters in Mesa? we stayed in Mesa for nearly ten winters- We stayed at Valle Del Oro


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

What's a Knitting Tea Party?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jayniet said:


> What's a Knitting Tea Party?


Its a virtual Tea Party through KP. Originally it ran for the weekend but we couldn't be shut up and so it runs for the whole week now. We (there is a core but it is open to anyone to join in as when they feel like it) talk about any and everthing just about.- though we jump on anyone trying to push their viewpoint of topics like religion, politics, alternative medicine (not that they are taboo but must not be pushed).
It is a light hearted group though we have also beeen a real support to some of members who have faced major issues in their life. Basically the sort of things you would expect from a group of friends getting together whose only obvious point of contact is knitting (though some do crotchet).

As I said anyone is welcome to the 'table' Sam our host (well when his computer lets him) welcomes us each week to a new and always has a cuppa on the go. Be patient as with all groups of people it takes time to get know them- many of us 'know' each other well and so some of the conversation will seem to be inhouse.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Darowil


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, do you recall what katgo said she was going to be doing? she has not posted in several days!
> ...


I do think the only reason it was addressed to me was because she knew I was up at the time. And you did add the info about the GS.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the compliments on the craft room. Now to tackle the rest of the house! Both DH and I are "clutter bugs" and I have some major straightening to do but it will keep. Going to go work on my socks and ASJ some.
> ...


Yes- but if you clear the clutter it is so much quicker to find things and then you have more knitting time! Only becuase I recently cleared my knitting room up and it is much better- and I have kept it tidy for a couple of weeks by actually putting away things I am not using! Mind you I said tidy not spotless or anywhere near it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


that was quite true- I knew darowil was online and wondered if her memory was better than mine- I did manage to locate one of katgo's posts- and thus her last post!

It happens quite often that darowil and I are on while America sleeps- all except Sam- who hopefully is not still having computer issues!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


and a very fine bear he is! any ideas yet for his name?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


isn't it fun to forget your age sometimes? I love water views they are so peaceful (well usually)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - after an evening of glitz and oscars and then masterpiece theater's presentation of "the mystery of edwin drood" i am back.

i was amused - on the red carpet part the first question the women were asked "who are you wearing" - she might as well have asked "how much?". i just thought it was funny. did not watch much of it - watched two episodes of bathcrash while i waited for the oscars to begin. i want matt to come and do heidi's bathroom. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't imagine you doing anything else.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > way to go daralene!!!!!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:
> 
> Don't buy a Roomba if you have pets!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love mine jomacoy - it really picks up the dog hair and everything else. neither the cats or hickory are afraid of it - they don't even move when it bumps into them.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > My GD sent this to me and I nearly died laughing. She titled it:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo
> Going to post pictures of my marathon runner.


Congratulations to her indeed- could never have done it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I thought is was about time to post a picture of my first socks. I made them 2 years ago and haven't worn them except to take a picture of them. Had hopes of making more and have the yarn just haven't done it.I made these top down.


So why not wear them- they are great to wear and it might encourage you to use the sock yarn you already have.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandy he is soooo cute!

Pontuf



Sandy said:


> He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks pretty good after such a long run.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo
> Going to post pictures of my marathon runner.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you for doing marathon. Thanks for pics.
> ...


something I have never seen in real life either- maybe one day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look great - you should wear them - or frame them as your first pair.

sam



Sandy said:


> I thought is was about time to post a picture of my first socks. I made them 2 years ago and haven't worn them except to take a picture of them. Had hopes of making more and have the yarn just haven't done it.I made these top down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to take Ringo for an escorted walk, or he will be bashing up the neighbour again. Then I will take advantage of the cool of the evening hopefully to sleep.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like a house full of character- but the character makes it hard to live in as well. And each of those changes would have been progress- imagine living in those situations.
> 
> Yesterday at church I was sitting there thinking how hot it was in the church. And then I thought of hte early settlers- when the church was built in 1838 the worshippers would have been wearing many more layers of clothing than we all were and no electric fans so figured I shouldn't really complain. [quote darowil]
> 
> Out of curiosity how hot was it yesterday? I have not been following Adelaide for a while!


38.2 (a bit over 100 for those who don't get centigrade) and in contrst today is just warming up- under 25 most tof the day though now 28- just as it should be cooling down. But 33C again tomorrow (low 90s). February has been warmer than normal- maybe that is why I have been feeling it more I was blaming my age!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I was intrigued by how some of the things he painted (was about to say knitted!) looked like bloobs close up but from further away they where actually something- how on earth could he paint them when he couldn't see what he was painting?

And he was 76 when he died- very old for those days.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.
> ...


Not yet. But I was thinking something along the lines of Brindle Bear, Scruffy, Knobby etc.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Silverowl I'll pm you my words with friends name . If you want to play a game just send me the invite.

Pontuf



Silverowl said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone play Words With Friends?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplove I pm'ed you my words with friends name

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone play Words With Friends?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jayniet - the knitting tea party is a virtual tea party - we are from all points of the globe - we talk about our lives - our ups and downs - we offer strength and prayers for our members in need - we share recipes - patterns - and we love pictures as you can see in this weeks - have had so many lovely pictures.

our conversations are light - parlor manners are practiced - nothing political - religious - argumentative - and it works. we are a one of a kind group - and if you decide to join us - which i hope you will - you will see how addictive we are.

so come again soon - join in the conversation - share with us what you will - we'll be looking for you.

sam



jayniet said:


> What's a Knitting Tea Party?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice sandy - he looks very huggable.

sam



Sandy said:


> He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

H Sam
Words with friends is a game you play online with friends and which is actually Scrabble.I play on my iPad and iphone.

Pontuf

=thewren]what is that pontuf?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Anyone play Words With Friends?


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I am all caught up. Sassafrass love your pics of joshua tree.

AZStcks, have a safe trip. Which route are you taking?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purl2diva. Yes it is so cold here! We have all our winter clothes out. We were in Fountain Hills for a party on Friday nite and it was freezing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have caught up biut need to go our for a meeting soon. Got a phone call at tten this morning- wondering where I was. I was meant ot be at a meeting at 9.30! Dashed off and got there in time to provide some usual input. And now a another meeting, not often I have meetings nd here I have two in one day. As well as th eknitting lesson. Needed to frog my studnets first piece. Th eother teacher looked at me and said one stitch doesn't matter, no I said but 11 does. A square which had gained a quarter of its stitches already in less tha 1/4 of its hieght wouldn't work! Anyway we sloved the problem and she had done a number of rows without gaining any so now to see how she goes. Unfortunatelly our two current students are uni students and uni sttatrts next week- and both have lectures on Monday afternoons so see wht comes. Not often we have no one so more will appear.
Now some preperation for tomorrows bible study before I go to the meeting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i am alone here - three-thirty in the morning - so very past my bedtime - see you after breakfast in the morning.

sam

everyone needs a rumba lololololol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> think i am alone here - three-thirty in the morning - so very past my bedtime - see you after breakfast in the morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> everyone needs a rumba lololololol


or afternoon?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> My daughter wanted me to tell everyone Thank You for all the good wishes.


Congrats to your daughter......and to the rest of the runners


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping in quickly before my niece comes to do my hair, and, as she wants to see Luke, he and his mum and dad are coming for lunch...and because my brother and his wife heard that Luke would be here they're coming too....and my friend and her son are wanting their hair cut as well........busy house! Going back to read the 8 pages I haven't read yet....speak later. Have a good day/evening everyone!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Thanks Sam! Angela finished up at 5 hours and 22.19 minutes. Her husband and 6 year old son were there to cheer her in. Just glad she finished without any problems. Did say she was tired and going to take a nap. I could not do it. A slow walk around the block would be all I wanted.


Congratulations to your DD! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


Great pics, Sassafras! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I thought is was about time to post a picture of my first socks. I made them 2 years ago and haven't worn them except to take a picture of them. Had hopes of making more and have the yarn just haven't done it.I made these top down.


Great socks, Sandy, love the colour! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


June I have every Ian Rankin book available,loved them (watched all the TV series,Rebus was from a village about 10miles away from where I live)Stuart McBride is another favourite,set in Aberdeen Police Force,Tony Black and Peter May are another two I like,and not forgetting Val McDermid


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Woot woot Daralene! You go girl. Know you'll be a BIG help to Shirley!
> ...


way to go I am sure you will be a great help :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a bright sunny but frosty Fife, hope you all have a good day, am way behind on KTP but will try to catch up :-D


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still back on page 33 but may just jump to the end and catch up later.
> ...


can you not remove predictive text?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Caught up at last. What lovely pictures of the desert! I've never seen a desert up close and personal, only from the movies and TV. 
Love the socks; they are my next project. I'm really hoping that they don't end up in my ever-growing UFO pile. Yours are really nice.
I've noticed that a lot of people on KP have made Gypsycream's hugable bears. I downloaded the pattern, but haven't started one of those yet.
Today I telework, so I don't have to face the traffic. The temptation is great, though, to let work slide and either knit, read about knitting or stay online with the tea party. Soon, though, the work part of that equation will be gone. YEEEHAH!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I know you can turn it off, at least I know the teens are reading the texts I am sending.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!

DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Pammie1234!
and also a day late [I think] to Althea in Adelaide- who sometimes drops by, Happy Birthday anyway!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


sorry to hear of the allergic reaction!- the cup cakes are just great!
Looks like DGD had a mountain of fun with hers [if indeed that is what it is on her plate and high chair?]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He turned out so cute Sandy! Definitely needs a hug.



Sandy said:


> He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the cupcakes and the DGD is a real cutie pie!. Looks like she enjoyed the cupcakes too! Another huggable moment.

Happy Birthday Pammie!!! Hope your day is super!



RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your money will come through.
> 
> Took a ride ti Lake Isabella, about an hour from us. Windy cool but I did take three pics.


Beautiful pictures!!!!! I love to slide, but my favorite are the swings, if the parks are not full of small children, I'll swing as long and as high as I can. C usually says when I've run us late for going home ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Going to work on a scarf. Back later. Jo
> ...


I add my congratulations also!! Love the pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, glad your money will come through.
> ...


we have laws preventing adults from swinging in playgrounds. talk about spoiling sport- I love to swing! but I suppose it is supposed to protect the children!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I actually started a crochet waterfall top today, thanks to Angora for giving me a hand-- so nice to be working with another friend from the TP.


That makes me feel soooooo good.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Oh our clutter is mainly magazines, C subscribes to Doll type magazines, she is really getting into this craft, has started a blog and we are working on furniture and accessories for her to open an Etsy shop, many that have seen her items have begged to buy them so she asked for my help to learn the power tools. 
I used to be a fanatic about the living area, dusted at least 2 times a day (dog hair mainly) always straightening up behind either Daniel, Mom or Cindi. Now I put everything in proper places before I go to bed at night, then in the mornings I run a quick dust, sweep and mop the kitchen area and the dining area( we don't have a formal dining room here), C will sweep in the evenings before I start preparing dinner, I also do a quick clean in the hall bathroom daily, C takes care of her bath. 
I keep a lint type roller at the front door, so that when friends leave they can quickly "de-shed" the dog hair. Cassi constantly sheds, it's just her breed, Collie, long blonde hair will always follow you in this house!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


Wonderful job!!! So cute and cuddly!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i can't imagine you doing anything else.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]
__________________________________________
That makes me feel soooo good. Thank you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


Precious baby for sure, love the owl cupcakes, great imagination on those for sure!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I thought you all might be interested to know that our *daralene* is now on board with Rachel and Me to look after the workshops. The classes are getting so big and Rachel works full time so I asked her to join us -- for the first while she will be trimming the extranelous posts which will free me up to get going on the Christmas series. So you will see her around the different workshops.
> 
> I am so glad that one of my friends from the Tea Party has climbed on Board.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thank you for the wonderful welcome on board. I'm so glad to be a part of this and be able to help.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

"Tissue-paper look" is a good description! I don't know if these are portulacas or not or just in the same family but there are some new varieties with larger leaves and flowers. Pretty but I like the old-fashioned ones best.


mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > chris - i really like the dog in your avatar - is it yours. what an expression on his face.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > sassafras123 said:
> ...


Oh Julie, that is just WRONG! I'm just an over grown gray haired kid at heart, but I do understand their meaning. I never stop if there are children present, if someone shows up I generally leave, just feel that is good manners. I don't know why or what it is about swinging, but it releases emotions that I have held up or just rejuvenates my spirit, all I know is I feel so wonderful when I am flying through the air, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you all might be interested to know that our *daralene* is now on board with Rachel and Me to look after the workshops. The classes are getting so big and Rachel works full time so I asked her to join us -- for the first while she will be trimming the extranelous posts which will free me up to get going on the Christmas series. So you will see her around the different workshops.
> ...


Thank you for the wonderful welcome on board. I'm so glad to be a part of this and be able to help.[/quote]

Angora, you amaze me with all of your talent, so proud to call you friend!! I really should look into the workshops, maybe I'll have some time now to commit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love mine jomacoy - it really picks up the dog hair and everything else. neither the cats or hickory are afraid of it - they don't even move when it bumps into them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished one sock of new pair yesterday. Not thrilled with the pattern . Think a yarn with more give to it would be better for this pattern but that is JMHO. Will still do a mate for it. The pattern for the leg is Band of Friendship from Socks A La Carte 2. The cuff was Welting Fantastic from the same book. Both pretty patterns but just not for this yarn; maybe just a solid color would look better though I thought the tones were muted enough to be able to use. The green in the picture is MUCH brighter than it actually is in person.

Since moving my craft room I can not find my iron nor my dongle for my embroidery machine. So ticked. Iron can easily be replace but without the dongle (it's like a special jump drive) my embroidery machine can not embroider and it is quite expensive. Had been in a special place so it wouldn't get lost but the container it was in now can not be found. Know both will show up but this is irritating. 

Okay now I've had my morning rant....GOOD MORNING ALL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> she looks pretty good after such a long run.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, and her son is such a handsome young fellow. Can't get over how gorgeous she looks after such a long run!!!!!! Now that is real beauty.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Something for Dr. Who fans

http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/policeboxscarf.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker...I sure wish I could help you with the dogs. That is a fortune at that much per day. I have a fenced in yard. If only we were closer. As you know, I just babysat our son's dog. It's been a long time since I had a dog, but I remember having to board him, but it was nowhere close to that much.  I remember you saying the one, think it was Rufus was lying at or on your feet with legs in the air in total submission. Awwww, what a love.

Now I know when I have a sleepless night I should check here for my New Zealand and Australian friends, plus any others not sleeping well. :wink: 

Sandy... what a lovely bear. So cuddly looking.

I do miss not seeing the Oscars as I did love watching the stars in their gorgeous gowns. Saw some on the computer.

Sam...Did you like the Mystery of Edwin Drood?

Darowil...You have seen so much in your life. Sure do hope you get to see the desert in bloom. Your temperatures have been consistently way too hot. Don't know how you tolerate it. We had days above 100f this last summer and it was so hard to take. What are your winters like? Do you get snow?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished one sock of new pair yesterday. Not thrilled with the pattern . Think a yarn with more give to it would be better for this pattern but that is JMHO. Will still do a mate for it. The pattern for the leg is Band of Friendship from Socks A La Carte 2. The cuff was Welting Fantastic from the same book. Both pretty patterns but just not for this yarn; maybe just a solid color would look better though I thought the tones were muted enough to be able to use. The green in the picture is MUCH brighter than it actually is in person.
> 
> Since moving my craft room I can not find my iron nor my dongle for my embroidery machine. So ticked. Iron can easily be replace but without the dongle (it's like a special jump drive) my embroidery machine can not embroider and it is quite expensive. Had been in a special place so it wouldn't get lost but the container it was in now can not be found. Know both will show up but this is irritating.
> 
> Okay now I've had my morning rant....GOOD MORNING ALL!


Gwenie....You certainly are the knitting machine right now. Wow, ASJ, socks, new craft room. Pretty impressive as I'm sure there is more. Hope you enjoy your new socks. The yarn is always a surprise as it works out its pattern, but it is lovely and subtle. I have a sock on the needles with the toes started. :lol: :lol: :lol: That's as far as they've gotten, but some time soon I will get back to them. Good for you for another pair and I can't wait to see your ASJ :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr that is one long scarf! Did you make it? I'm afraid I'd have to wrap it around many times or it would drag on the ground! LOL Lovely work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Blast


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished one sock of new pair yesterday. Not thrilled with the pattern . Think a yarn with more give to it would be better for this pattern but that is JMHO. Will still do a mate for it. The pattern for the leg is Band of Friendship from Socks A La Carte 2. The cuff was Welting Fantastic from the same book. Both pretty patterns but just not for this yarn; maybe just a solid color would look better though I thought the tones were muted enough to be able to use. The green in the picture is MUCH brighter than it actually is in person.
> 
> Since moving my craft room I can not find my iron nor my dongle for my embroidery machine. So ticked. Iron can easily be replace but without the dongle (it's like a special jump drive) my embroidery machine can not embroider and it is quite expensive. Had been in a special place so it wouldn't get lost but the container it was in now can not be found. Know both will show up but this is irritating.
> 
> Okay now I've had my morning rant....GOOD MORNING ALL!


Gwenie....You certainly are the knitting machine right now. Wow, ASJ, socks, new craft room. Pretty impressive as I'm sure there is more. Hope you enjoy your new socks. The yarn is always a surprise as it works out its pattern, but it is lovely and subtle. I have a sock on the needles with the toes started. :lol: :lol: :lol: That's as far as they've gotten, but some time soon I will get back to them. Good for you for another pair and I can't wait to see your ASJ :!: Looks like a pretty pattern for the sock. I don't have my glasses on so it is blurry, but will check back later with spectacles aloft. Oh my, good luck finding the lost items.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

What a happy girl, Rookie Retiree! Makes me happy just looking at her. And great cupcakes too...will have to remember those. Looks like oreos are part of the decoration?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora I just posted in the workshop my WIP of the ASJ. STILL decreasing.....

Gwenie....You certainly are the knitting machine right now. Wow, ASJ, socks, new craft room. Pretty impressive as I'm sure there is more. Hope you enjoy your new socks. The yarn is always a surprise as it works out its pattern, but it is lovely and subtle. I have a sock on the needles with the toes started. :lol: :lol: :lol: That's as far as they've gotten, but some time soon I will get back to them. Good for you for another pair and I can't wait to see your ASJ :!: :!: :!:[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> jayniet said:
> 
> 
> > What's a Knitting Tea Party?
> ...


And new voices are always welcome...so welcome!!
JuneK


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr that is one long scarf! Did you make it? I'm afraid I'd have to wrap it around many times or it would drag on the ground! LOL Lovely work.


Not mine Gwen .a free pattern and as there seem to be so many Dr. fans I thought they might like it ........I have to many projects going to even attempt it


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I've ordered Rebus from Netflix. I find out about the most wonderful things on KTP. They didn't have Stuart McBride.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> way to go I am sure you will be a great help :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much agnes. It will be fun to be involved in this way. I am not yet at the level of a teacher, so helping will allow me to be part of things and I love what Designer has started with all the Workshops and believe in passing on the tradition, also the wonderful people who are our teachers, I take my hat off to all of you. It will be so wonderful to help.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Something for Dr. Who fans
> 
> http://www.entropyhouse.com/penwiper/who/policeboxscarf.html


Thank you for posting this. : D I will definitely have to make one or two or more of these.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dang computer, I had a nice long post written out and poof it disappeared gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrr... LOL
Daniel made it home just fine, said he was a bit nervous in the Greenville traffic (that's where the wreck occurred) but after that he was fine. I'll take his paper to the insurance office today and guess we shall see what happens after that. I've never had a wreck or a ticket in all my years of driving and this is his first also, so not sure of the consequences. 
Gwen the socks are wonderful IMHO, just amazed at all the talent of our wonderful group :thumbup: 
Daniel would love that scarf, he keeps asking me to make him the original Dr Who scarf, I told him to purchase all the yarn and I'd do it, so far not one skein has shown on my doorstep though, LOL
I do have a bit of news, not sure if I have posted this before, as my brain is always rattled these days. But one of his college roommates and his fiance are expecting a baby girl any day now. (they postponed their wedding when they found out she was expecting). Daniel is to be the God-father and they have asked me to be Nana to the baby. I of course am thrilled beyond words!! I sent a gift bag full of toys and baby washcloths that I had made back with Daniel. We found a good buy on some Lion Brand Baby's First yarn so I will be finding a pattern for a baby blanket to make. Also hope to find an easy layette pattern. I had started a Gypsycream bear in Pink fur as a gift for my Mom, but she agreed it should be sent for Allie to have as her first bear. 
Josh's parents were against this marriage and baby as he had not found work in his degree, but Daniel got him on at his workplace and now has a steady income and chances for advancement, good insurance and so on. I felt very humbled and proud with the words they used in their letter asking me, brought tears to my eyes and Daniel was so proud also. I so do not understand why or how some parents react or actually totally disregard the welfare of their children. This couple has worked hard to go to college, find jobs and live their lives without help from their parents, (who totally never showed up for any of their events) I think Josh's Mom did come to his graduation, but she brought her husband that is 2 years younger than Josh.. GADS! 
Anyway, enough of that.. sorry, so I will be thinking pink and pastels for awhile, I am giddy about this I will admit! I will be going to visit as soon as the baby is born, if I can be there during the delivery it will be all the better also! But it is a 3 hr drive, so doubt that I will have enough notice for that. We have had several phone chats this weekend, normally we only talk via emails, so this is very exciting for me for sure. 
I need to get showered and dressed to venture out before the rains start once again. I swear we are growing webs between our toes, turning into duck feet with all this rain!! But I won't complain as so many others would love to share in our bounty! 
Gwen I love the socks, not sure who posted the Dr Who scarf, but glad that Daniel didn't see it, he'd be asking me to make him one. He wants the original Dr Who scarf, told him to buy the yarn and I'd make it, so far, not one skein has darkened my door, LOL.
So much talent in our wonderful group. I am in awe for sure! I follow patterns (as best I can) I get such inspiration from following all the fantastic works that each of you post. Keep up the good works, just amazing to see!!
Love, Hugs and lots of Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


Hi all, have my coffee and ready to start my day, it's a great day sun but cold. I love that, cup cakes look good, sorry about allergic reaction to cats, feel better.
What a cute little girl, beautiful smile, 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pammie!
HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...I sure wish I could help you with the dogs. That is a fortune at that much per day. I have a fenced in yard. If only we were closer. As you know, I just babysat our son's dog. It's been a long time since I had a dog, but I remember having to board him, but it was nowhere close to that much.  I remember you saying the one, think it was Rufus was lying at or on your feet with legs in the air in total submission. Awwww, what a love.
> 
> Now I know when I have a sleepless night I should check here for my New Zealand and Australian friends, plus any others not sleeping well. :wink:
> 
> ...


Rufus [the mutt] is ensconced in my box room- his choice. Ringo is the one who dangles his feet in the air, and follows me around [he is the corgi] I think Rufus has his nose out of joint at present, because Ringo is spending so much time trying to play with Lock next door. I do think that Ringo would set off your dog hair allergy though!
[Marianne's idea of the lint roller for visitors is an excellent one!]
I appreciate the thought though! I have saved enough for the first day- but must concentrate on the airfare, first- I notice that the prices are creeping upwards. 9 am for you. and congratulations on being taken into the Designer team! I am sure it will be a big boost to your personal confidence!
OOOOps there has been another resignation in the Catholic Church, the senior Cleric in Scotland won't be going to the Vatican.
Time to do my banking! Catch up later!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gwen, beautiful socks, you are really fast, with your new room  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Good Morning Julie!
Have a good day and a hug and pat on the head for Rufus and Ringo

Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Good Morning Julie!
> Have a good day and a hug and pat on the head for Rufus and Ringo
> 
> Pontuf


Morning, Charlotte and Pontuf! a loving pat to Pontuf, I am sure Ringo would include him in his efforts to play!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear Sam and Darowil

A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are amazing and so creative!

Pontuf



ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know Pontuf would love to play with Rufus and Ringo.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Julie!
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gwen, love the colors in your socks - Nice!

Agnescr, being a great "Whovian", I love the scarf! I have a pattern somewhere for the original Tom Baker scarf, but haven't made it yet.

Rookie Retiree, those owls are so cute! I'd like to try them for a church bake sale that is on the horizon.

And Valerie, great work on your projects! The flotsom/jetsom scarf is really neat. Is there a pattern or is it a free-form scarf?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


A few actors played Rebus but the best by far was the last one Ken Stott....a rough and ready Scot he got Rebus's character spot on the rest were to pretty and not gritty enough he is in the new Hobbit movie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd love to be loading up the camper and heading out on a trip, but as I need to make a few minor repairs I think that shall have to wait. I discovered a small leak on the roof, so when it warms up enough I am going to mend then put on a new roof coating which should protect against such incidents in the near future at least. I have hopes of completely redoing the inside of the camper walls. Want to add insulation to help keep it warmer and also cooler for year round adventures. Also want to brighten it up as now they have the dark paneling, it is depressing to me so am going to replace and paint with an off white or cream color, also a friend is going to make new cushion covers for the dining area, I've already made new curtains which helped quite a bit. I've also researched and found out how to redo the exterior stripes that have faded with time. None of these ideas will be hard to do, will do them a bit at a time so I am not overwhelmed and have it be a chore instead of a fun project. Glad that it is a small camper, LOL.. the bathroom area is in good shape as is the galley kitchen, I can just paint the cabinets and the counter top is in excellent shape so that expense is saved. I will take out the "bunk" bed over the dining table as I will never use it and it takes up a lot of head room. I will put a shelf that runs the length of the area with a bar to hold items in place while moving. I did this on a previous camper and it really made it look roomier for sure. 
Here I am writing another novel, LOL.. I found several patterns for baby booties that seem easy to knit, now to dive through the stash and see what I have that is soft and a pastel color to begin. Oh so many projects, just have to close my eyes and pull a slip from the basket to see which comes first ;-) 
Have a wonderful day my friends :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Gwen, love the colors in your socks - Nice!
> 
> Agnescr, being a great "Whovian", I love the scarf! I have a pattern somewhere for the original Tom Baker scarf, but haven't made it yet.
> 
> ...


Seriously free-form, Siouxann. The little tails are made by casting on about 10 stitches at the start of a row and then casting them off again. As the seaweed is curvy, I didn't want the scarf to hang in a straight vertical line so I used lots of short row shaping to make the edges curved. I am working currently on the simplest scarf ever and it is made using worsted weight yarn and 4mm needles. Cast on 20 stitches and then a further 10. Cast off the first 10 and continue to knit the remaining 20 in garter stitch. At the beginning of each row, do the cast on/off 10 stitches and then garter-stitch to the end of the row. This scarf looks unusual and gets lots of pleasing comments. I've knitted it for various friends. I'll put a photograph of the latest version when completed. I'm taking life gently today. My asthma is making me squeek and I'm expecting a call from my GP so that I can ask advice on lengthening the time over which I may take my helpful medication. Considering that the sun is shining and I'd like to get into the greenhouse to do a few things, I'm not currently best friends with my lungs.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


Beautiful, really love the scarf!! I love making the washcloths! Does anyone know of a really soft yarn to use to make baby washcloths? I'm afraid the Peaches and Cream would be a bit rough??


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> These are amazing and so creative!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly, Pontuf. Considering that, over the years, I've knitted lace and lots of cabled garments that demand concentration, it has been a revelation to go back to basics. One can scrutinize one's work closely and that is useful - if a bit too revealing at times! I do enjoy seeing photographs of your gorgeous dog. Such a darling and all the 'fur babies' give happiness to those of us who no longer have these companions. I miss my Hector so much but he is over that colouful bridge. Affectionately.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...Congratulations on being asked to be Nana. That is an honor for sure and since you have two boys, it will be fun to be knitting for a wee little girl. It would be wonderful if you got to be there for the birth and 3 hrs. could well be enough time, especially since it is her first. They are so lucky to have someone as wonderful as you are since the mother is obviously a different type of grandma. :thumbup: 

So glad your son got home ok. Yes, it must have been hard for him to pass the area where the accident had been. Hope there won't be too much trouble with the insurance. 

Yes, so frustrating to lose a long post.  That was persistance to type another one. :thumbup: I agree with you about all the talent in this group. Quite inspirational.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


I don't think they have made a t.v. series from Stuart MacBride's character, Logan MacRae yet! I order the books on my KOBO. 
Have you watched DCI Banks? we are getting it here on HBO right now..DH loves it!
The character we like best is Bob Skinner from Quentin Jardine. (favoured slightly over Rebus).

June


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

From Marianne-
Beautiful pictures!!!!! I love to slide, but my favorite are the swings, if the parks are not full of small children, I'll swing as long and as high as I can. C usually says when I've run us late for going home ;-)[/quote]

Thank you Marianne, my kind of woman. Love the swings too. Carry a mesh hammock in my backpack to hang in when we stop.

Everyone thank you. So glad you like pix. I am from Long Island, NY and should realize most people haven't lived on desert.

Joy


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam, sorry it's been so long answering your question about the Virginia weather. I have been helping my DH with an art piece he is working on that needed some bead work. All done now. It is 25 here today and cloudy with more ice and snow on the way. But, about March 21 the Purple Martins should get here. That means spring is only so far away. We look forward to them every year.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Seriously free-form, Siouxann. The little tails are made by casting on about 10 stitches at the start of a row and then casting them off again. As the seaweed is curvy, I didn't want the scarf to hang in a straight vertical line so I used lots of short row shaping to make the edges curved. I am working currently on the simplest scarf ever and it is made using worsted weight yarn and 4mm needles. Cast on 20 stitches and then a further 10. Cast off the first 10 and continue to knit the remaining 20 in garter stitch. At the beginning of each row, do the cast on/off 10 stitches and then garter-stitch to the end of the row. This scarf looks unusual and gets lots of pleasing comments. I've knitted it for various friends. I'll put a photograph of the latest version when completed. I'm taking life gently today. My asthma is making me squeek and I'm expecting a call from my GP so that I can ask advice on lengthening the time over which I may take my helpful medication. Considering that the sun is shining and I'd like to get into the greenhouse to do a few things, I'm not currently best friends with my lungs.


Thanks for the info
I'm sorry that you're having a bad asthma day. I have a friend here who suffers greatly with it. Hope your doctor will agree to let you continue with your meds, especially if it helps.

Back to work now. (RATS!)


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sam and Darowil
> ...


Most kind of you Marianne. Sam has advised that most cotton yarns are suitable for various types of wash cloth. I suppose its all a matter of matching the yarn to the project. Any extended range of cotton yarns aren't easy to obtain here so I will enjoy my cotton yarn 'field study'. Lovely soft cotton would be a blessing for little people. My lovely GP has just phoned and advised that I take the medication over the extended period. Such a caring and sensible man. He has my trust. Affectionately.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> I don't think they have made a t.v. series from Stuart MacBride's character, Logan MacRae yet! I order the books on my KOBO.
> Have you watched DCI Banks? we are getting it here on HBO right now..DH loves it!
> The character we like best is Bob Skinner from Quentin Jardine. (favoured slightly over Rebus).
> 
> June


Thanks for the reminder, I will go in and see if I can order that now. :thumbup: Back....Is that the same as Midsommer Murders? Nothing for DCI Banks..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


I love the idea of the flotsam and jetsam scarf! I like always to have a garter stitch project on the go- for those moments when concentration is lowered.
I have just located the pattern for a traditional Shetland circular shawl, with a 20 row border pattern- first task to re write the pattern so the rows are written on a single line. So much easier to follow- but it renders the garter stitch even more necessary, for light relief...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Sam, sorry it's been so long answering your question about the Virginia weather. I have been helping my DH with an art piece he is working on that needed some bead work. All done now. It is 25 here today and cloudy with more ice and snow on the way. But, about March 21 the Purple Martins should get here. That means spring is only so far away. We look forward to them every year.


Oh martins, oh joy - and swallows. Each year, on their return here in late April, we raise a glass of wine to their successful breeding after their hazardous journey to Europe from Africa with a crossing over the Sahara. About ten years ago, I was in northern Portugal doing field work. It was March 21 and I saw a swallow. I was beside myself with excitement and I was sitting on a field bank all in flower with primroses (Primula vulgaris), violets (Viola species) and a common lizard running between the flowers. One of those memories that will never die. You and I will always welcome the birds.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sam and Darowil
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


How I love collies!!!! Shedding and all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jayniet said:


> Thanks Darowil


I have only been in the Tea Party for a very few months and it is a place to come and relax and 'make friends' really good friends. I think it is like an oasis - and certainly there is wonderful support for everyone -- great place to visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Well Julie, I have a swing set in my back yard. :wink: If you are ever over this way you are welcome to swing. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Angora, you amaze me with all of your talent, so proud to call you friend!! I really should look into the workshops, maybe I'll have some time now to commit.[/quote]

Wow, thanks Marianne. I must say the amazement is mutual. You amaze and inspire me. Hope to see you at one of the workshops. They are so wonderful.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they have made a t.v. series from Stuart MacBride's character, Logan MacRae yet! I order the books on my KOBO.
> ...


Which one are you ordering? DCI Banks is based on Peter Robinson's books, but they made a t.v. series...on Itv, but get it on HBO here in Canada and probably the U.S. as well.

June

sorry that is PBS! not HBO!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Caught up at last. What lovely pictures of the desert! I've never seen a desert up close and personal, only from the movies and TV.
> Love the socks; they are my next project. I'm really hoping that they don't end up in my ever-growing UFO pile. Yours are really nice.
> I've noticed that a lot of people on KP have made Gypsycream's hugable bears. I downloaded the pattern, but haven't started one of those yet.
> Today I telework, so I don't have to face the traffic. The temptation is great, though, to let work slide and either knit, read about knitting or stay online with the tea party. Soon, though, the work part of that equation will be gone. YEEEHAH!


Is that work part of the equation being gone Retirement? If it is, it truly is a time to enjoy life and fill it with all sorts of wonderful things.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, sorry it's been so long answering your question about the Virginia weather. I have been helping my DH with an art piece he is working on that needed some bead work. All done now. It is 25 here today and cloudy with more ice and snow on the way. But, about March 21 the Purple Martins should get here. That means spring is only so far away. We look forward to them every year.
> ...


Our Robins have returned a bit early this year, had to increase the seeds for them to enjoy as not much is available in nature to feed them. My birdhouses have been cleaned and prepared for the new nestings, have put small lengths of yarn in a suet type feeder basket for them to utilize in their nests, also bits of roving that I had left from an unfinished project. We also put out bits of the dog hair that we get from the brushing of the dogs, is fun every year to see what all they accumulate for their nesting materials when we clean out the houses. The Cardinals have been busy at the feeders for days now, I finally found a good mix available in our area, had to find it when we went to the "city" and was always running out, now my red feathered friends are very happy again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


Isn't she beautiful and those cupcakes are the cutest things. A real "Eye Catcher." :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pammie1234!
> and also a day late [I think] to Althea in Adelaide- who sometimes drops by, Happy Birthday anyway!


Lurker, you are so great keeping us up on the birthdays. Thank you!.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


would depend on the ring, I think! But yes it should go through!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pammie1234....Happy Birthday and hope you really enjoy your special Day all day. :thumbup: 


HAPPY BIRTHday

changed the day to small letters since we have the all caps rule. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


What a lovely idea!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, sorry it's been so long answering your question about the Virginia weather. I have been helping my DH with an art piece he is working on that needed some bead work. All done now. It is 25 here today and cloudy with more ice and snow on the way. But, about March 21 the Purple Martins should get here. That means spring is only so far away. We look forward to them every year.
> ...


With me it is the Robins - and a pair of hawks that nest near us every year. We have very cold winters here and we start watching for the robins once it starts to turn warm.

The first robin sighting is joyous as we know spring is here. We have some fir trees across the street where usually 4 or 5 nest each year- We are slowly finding fewer and few coming each year though as the magpies rob their nests of eggs. A pair Hawks come to the same large nest and we can see them fixing up the nest. Then we can see her head (not sure whether they take turns or not) and then we see the little ones sitting on the side of the nest - then on a light pole - the pair stay there until the little ones fly- then they all disappear. Spring is in the air - even though once in awhile winter still throws a blizzard at us. They always seem to be there in the spring though.

Spring is a huge thing here in the foothills of the Rockies.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

There is. Go to settings, then display. It should put you on the page to change the way your keyboard works.

There should be a feature which allows you to turn off all automatic fill-ins for texts/spellings.[/quote]


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ptofvalerie, the martins are our spring and summer joy. We have our evening meal on our deck almost every day so we can watch them. We have 52 gourds in which they nest. They are full every year. That is 104 birds, then add hatchlings to that. Wonderful !


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Enjoyed DCI Banks, I too like Bob Skinner from Quinten Jardine, never understood why it wasn't made into a TV series


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


So Great!! Did you spin the Shetland wool?? Really creative and lovely and to be inspired by the rock pools near your cottage is so wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing these with us. Life inspiring art.

That moment you described in the field of flowers with the birds is a special memory for sure, never to be forgotten.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes the eyes were made of oreo cookies (the side with the cream) junior mints and M&M's for the beak. The extra side of the cookie was eaten while the making.



ChrisEl said:


> What a happy girl, Rookie Retiree! Makes me happy just looking at her. And great cupcakes too...will have to remember those. Looks like oreos are part of the decoration?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Happy Birthday to Pammie1234 and Althea *!

I hope you have a wonderful day! May your next year be full of happiness!

Shirley


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they have made a t.v. series from Stuart MacBride's character, Logan MacRae yet! I order the books on my KOBO.
> ...


Nooooooooo, Midsommer Murders Starred John Nettles
DCI Banks stars Stephen Tompkinson

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCI_Banks


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora, I really never realized how excited I would be at this prospect of being a Nana, LOL. I've ooh'd and ahh'd over so many babies, teased my sons relentlessly I'm afraid, but know that Daniel needs to meet the "right" girl and have time before thinking about children. As he told Josh, this honor buys him lots of time in that department :thumbup: 
As my small town is the "birthplace" of the Cabbage Patch dolls, we are going to stop in today to see the cost of having a baby doll made specially for Allie, her full name will be Allison but will call her Allie. C had that suggestion as a gift from her. I've wanted to visit the "Hospital" but never really had a reason before now. I understand it is a big to do, so should be fun to see the process. I have 3 of the original dolls, one still in it's box, still have the "adoption" papers with the other 2. Okay, yes, I am excited about all of this, ROFL..as Daniel said, gads Mom, I am scared to see how you will react if I ever tell you I am going to be a Dad, LOL. 
What fun, LOL, C is finally ready to leave, I have my yarn list in hand and promise not to buy out all the soft pretty pastel yarns.. .well none of my KP friends are in this area, so I guess I could really, :thumbup: 
Have a good day.. I am really out of here this time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Althea, a special day for you. Happy Birthday and hope it is truly a wonderful one and that you celebrate in style.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

HAPPY BIRthday Pammie!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Beautiful quilt blocks Designer!!!

We have hawks also but only in the winter months, during the warmer times they must go further north. 

Hugs, Loves and Prayers my friends,
M.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nooooooooo, Midsommer Murders Starred John Nettles
DCI Banks stars Stephen Tompkinson

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCI_Banks

Thanks Agnes...Guess I will have to wait on that one. Can't pull anything up on Netflix for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> There is. Go to settings, then display. It should put you on the page to change the way your keyboard works.
> 
> There should be a feature which allows you to turn off all automatic fill-ins for texts/spellings.


[/quote]

See, you can learn anything here. My life is so much richer!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Ptofvalerie, the martins are our spring and summer joy. We have our evening meal on our deck almost every day so we can watch them. We have 52 gourds in which they nest. They are full every year. That is 104 birds, then add hatchlings to that. Wonderful !


Wow!!!! Do you have all the hummingbirds too?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> HAPPY BIRthday Pammie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful quilt blocks Designer!!!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it he something if they came this way! We don't get the variety of birds because of our weather -


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora, I really never realized how excited I would be at this prospect of being a Nana, LOL. I've ooh'd and ahh'd over so many babies, teased my sons relentlessly I'm afraid, but know that Daniel needs to meet the "right" girl and have time before thinking about children. As he told Josh, this honor buys him lots of time in that department :thumbup:
> As my small town is the "birthplace" of the Cabbage Patch dolls, we are going to stop in today to see the cost of having a baby doll made specially for Allie, her full name will be Allison but will call her Allie. C had that suggestion as a gift from her. I've wanted to visit the "Hospital" but never really had a reason before now. I understand it is a big to do, so should be fun to see the process. I have 3 of the original dolls, one still in it's box, still have the "adoption" papers with the other 2. Okay, yes, I am excited about all of this, ROFL..as Daniel said, gads Mom, I am scared to see how you will react if I ever tell you I am going to be a Dad, LOL.
> What fun, LOL, C is finally ready to leave, I have my yarn list in hand and promise not to buy out all the soft pretty pastel yarns.. .well none of my KP friends are in this area, so I guess I could really, :thumbup:
> Have a good day.. I am really out of here this time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sounds like a fun day for sure. Speaking of baby blankets. Have you seen the Tree of Life?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> With me it is the Robins - and a pair of hawks that nest near us every year. We have very cold winters here and we start watching for the robins once it starts to turn warm.
> 
> The first robin sighting is joyous as we know spring is here. We have some fir trees across the street where usually 4 or 5 nest each year- We are slowly finding fewer and few coming each year though as the magpies rob their nests of eggs. A pair Hawks come to the same large nest and we can see them fixing up the nest. Then we can see her head (not sure whether they take turns or not) and then we see the little ones sitting on the side of the nest - then on a light pole - the pair stay there until the little ones fly- then they all disappear. Spring is in the air - even though once in awhile winter still throws a blizzard at us. They always seem to be there in the spring though.
> 
> Spring is a huge thing here in the foothills of the Rockies.


Oh how I missed the red breasted robins in Germany. They had a similar looking bird but no red breasted robins.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, I really never realized how excited I would be at this prospect of being a Nana, LOL. I've ooh'd and ahh'd over so many babies, teased my sons relentlessly I'm afraid, but know that Daniel needs to meet the "right" girl and have time before thinking about children. As he told Josh, this honor buys him lots of time in that department :thumbup:
> ...


I made the Tree of Life for my great nephew. then I made a smaller one for my grand daughter for her doll.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm back after an interesting weekend; my friend's father passed away so I went to the funeral. It was a nice fairly non-religious funeral (her father was not affiliated with a church & most of the friends are non-demoninational).

However LOTS of really good Brazilian food. I will so have to behave myself this week to get the weight off. >.<

I hope to get back to knitting on the Jayne hat round 2 as well as more home-made meals. I'm so ready for spring even though we have another round of winter weather (sleet/snow tonight)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just scrolled back and saw your picture Rookie Retirie, the cupcakes are so cute! What did you use for the eyes? Your DGD is beautiful!! She looks like she enjoyed them!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pammie and Althea! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ptofvalerie, the martins are our spring and summer joy. We have our evening meal on our deck almost every day so we can watch them. We have 52 gourds in which they nest. They are full every year. That is 104 birds, then add hatchlings to that. Wonderful !
> ...


Yes we do and Gold finches. The finches stay here all winter but their feathers dull up. At this time we are starting to see the gold tinge starting to come back in their feathers. We live on a farm so, many of our retirement days are spent enjoying God's little creatures.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Nooooooooo, Midsommer Murders Starred John Nettles
> DCI Banks stars Stephen Tompkinson
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCI_Banks
> ...


have a look at Ashes to Ashes, and also Life on Mars...both were good pity about DCI Banks it might show up later


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Pammie and Althea-hope your day is extra special.

Today is my second anniversary on KP. In checking back, I first visited the tea party on January 27 , 2012 though I mostly read and didn't post very often. It has been fun to be more involved and get to " know" everyone and be a part of their lives, to share the good and bad that life brings to all of us. Thanks to all for being part of this wonderful group and to Fireball Dave and now Sam for facilitating this for all of us.

WI Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our son made the cupcakes - they are yellow cake from a mix and store-bought chocolate frosting. For the eyes, he used Oreo Cookies - Junior Mints - Orange and Yellow M&M (or Reese's Pieces) for the beaks and chocolate shavings or chocolate cookie decorations for the tufts of hair. The cookies get soggy so you can't make them too much ahead of time. My DIL made a strawberry cake with buttercream frosting and that's what our DGD's was enjoying!! Poor thing, she has another cold and another ear infection...they thought that she had outgrown them since it's been almost 3 months. Now, ENT is talking ear tubes. DGD is so miserable when she has the ear infections---tubes are okay by me if they're going to make her feel better.


nittergma said:


> I just scrolled back and saw your picture Rookie Retirie, the cupcakes are so cute! What did you use for the eyes? Your DGD is beautiful!! She looks like she enjoyed them!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

For those new to the tea party, this is an ever growing great group of wonderfully supportive people. 

I too am a relative newbie to the tea party (I think the current one make it a month since I found this wonderful group within KP).

Everyone has made me feel welcome and like one of the family from my very first post. You won't find a better group to hang out with, anywhere.

Love to all and prayers to those in need. 

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Pammie1234 and Althea *!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! May your next year be full of happiness!
> 
> Shirley


Those quilt blocks are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning, everyone. Just finished catching up and happy to see that all are apparently doing well. Getting ready to go back to work after having two days off.
Thanks to all who commented about my post on sunday and the pic. My second daughter and I where estranged for over a decade so it is extra special that I can spend time with her and her family. I am staying mostly with them when I'm in the area. It was great being with both of them and we had some good laughs. Unfortunately, times together are rare because of the one's schedule. 
Finished my GD's (6yr. old) cinch sack. Am considering adding animal shaped buttons scattered on the front. Green hat fits newest GGS but his momma wants a shamrock added to it. Have a bear to stuff and sew together, Wingspan shawl to work on and a crocheted shawl to work on. Plus many more I want to do. Where is the time? 
Off the tablet to start working on my projects after I post pics.

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my goodness. 30 pages to catch up on! That's what I get for not turning on the computer yesterday...so off I go to read!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

A very happy birthday to the birthday girls :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Ptofvalerie, the martins are our spring and summer joy. We have our evening meal on our deck almost every day so we can watch them. We have 52 gourds in which they nest. They are full every year. That is 104 birds, then add hatchlings to that. Wonderful !


Oh what a large number of nests and an even larger number of emerging babies. The only time I feel less than enthusiastic about the swallows occurs when the birds that swoop across the meadow 'swallow' my bees. I think one got a queen bee on a mating flight last summer. Ah well. One must expect that type of thing from time to time.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sam and Darowil
> ...


Yes, I spun the wool. I have been spinning for about 30 years after I had chemotherapy for breast cancer and learning to spin contributed greatly to my recovery. I'm more of an artisan than a designer but, from time to time, I see shapes and colours that blend with the landscape and that may lead to a knitted 'something'.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy said:


> He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


He's adorable Sandy! (She?) I have the pattern but have not done one yet.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > With me it is the Robins - and a pair of hawks that nest near us every year. We have very cold winters here and we start watching for the robins once it starts to turn warm.
> ...


Robins with the red breats are native to much of Europe and they are quite common in gardens in Ireland. A young one came into my cottage kitchen during the summer months last year and he/she was a cheeky little character.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I sent you an invite, let me know if you did not get it

quote=Pontuf]Puplove I pm'ed you my words with friends name

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone play Words With Friends?
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for all the compliments on the craft room. Now to tackle the rest of the house! Both DH and I are "clutter bugs" and I have some major straightening to do but it will keep. Going to go work on my socks and ASJ some.
> 
> Will check back in later.


We have three artists in the house...and of course, we all use different things, so yeah. It's full and there's no wall space left to hang anything!

I have a question for you lovely sock mavens: mine fit great when I was first done with them; I wore them and washed them and now some (but not all) are loose-fitting (they went into the dryer, too). Any thoughts on what I might have done wrong? I plan to make them a tad smaller in the future, but I'd like to fix these if possible.

I'm also glad to see some other crocheters--I've done that three times as long as I've knitted! I spent the weekend crocheting--working on that version of one of my new shawls first. I am not sure why designing for crochet seems so much harder for me; one would think it would be the other way around. But I want to do both knit and crochet versions of both these designs, so we'll see how that goes.

Siouxann, glad to see you back!

Shirley, love the sweater--the colors are so vivid, just the thing for cheering up a dreary winter day.



Angora1 said:


> Looks like you in your avatar with the alpaca?? Beautiful.


Yes, that's me and my little buddy. That was from the Fiesta this past year--the alpaca is the same one I met the year before as a cria (baby). She was humming up a storm that day, too. 

Julie, glad to hear that you had a productive conversation and hope they get Fale sorted and involved and doing more.

I see I have missed Bright's birthday--I hope it was blessed & happy!

Zoe, I looked for ketchup chips in the store yesterday, but no luck...! We tried the hot dog chips and they tasted like mustard. lol

Still about 20 pages to go--!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


Cupcakes are cute and DGD is a sweetie!! How cute with handfuls of cake lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sam and Darowil
> ...


I think once it's washed and dried it would be fine. It is a little rough when knitting but all of mine are soft after washing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I do try to take things a bit slower, I am not longer worried about magazines on the tables, the newspaper pages here and there, the dog hair that seems to be everywhere. As my friends have said, they know we have dogs, if someone comes and finds a dog hair or two on them when they leave, they can either get over it or choose to stay away. So far, everyone still comes to visit ;-)


I say if you come to see me, come anytime; if you come to see my house, make an appointment...and it may be a while before one is available! Heh.



Lurker 2 said:


> I once worked 48 hours solid on some printing I was doing- my teacher was most impressed I had re-invented 'intarsia' printing, unfortunately all my prints have gone missing!


I find it interesting how different art areas/projects can overlap. I think working with pastels has helped me a lot with choosing colors and textures for my knitting projects.

I'm also relieved to see some of you also have trouble with Words with Friends--mine doesn't load half the time and I thought it was my computer. My friends get frustrated as it takes me so long to do my turn. 

Marianne, I hope to read soon that Daniel has made it home safe & sound and Julie, that your tests went well.



jomacoy said:


> Thanks Sam! Angela finished up at 5 hours and 22.19 minutes. Her husband and 6 year old son were there to cheer her in. Just glad she finished without any problems. Did say she was tired and going to take a nap. I could not do it. A slow walk around the block would be all I wanted.


That's fortitude! Wow and congratulations to her!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> I'm back after an interesting weekend; my friend's father passed away so I went to the funeral. It was a nice fairly non-religious funeral (her father was not affiliated with a church & most of the friends are non-demoninational).
> 
> However LOTS of really good Brazilian food. I will so have to behave myself this week to get the weight off. >.<
> 
> I hope to get back to knitting on the Jayne hat round 2 as well as more home-made meals. I'm so ready for spring even though we have another round of winter weather (sleet/snow tonight)


Redkimba, glad you are back, good to know all went well, I too love Brazilian food. my friend cooks Brazilian food, eat to much and get fat. Lol lol


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday to Pammie and Althea!
Designer...love the snowy quilt squares but then I love all of your work...You're so talented. And with all of your input to get the workshops going, you're so generous with your time and talent
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the compliments on the craft room. Now to tackle the rest of the house! Both DH and I are "clutter bugs" and I have some major straightening to do but it will keep. Going to go work on my socks and ASJ some.
> ...


I found tomato ketchup chips, but I don't think they are a regular item.

Depends whose house he is at, from what I am told. But it is good to have got the numbers right- I was nearly going up the wall before that.

the weather presenters are all chortling over our hot weather- but it is getting really serious now for the farmers, and every news bulletin there seems to be report of scrub fires.
Must get the dogs fed- then I am heading out to see my mother-in-law's grave- I don't think anyone is looking after it- be interesting to see.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woot woot Daralene! You go girl. Know you'll be a BIG help to Shirley!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto! I wish I had more time to get into these myself.



Pontuf said:


> H Sam
> Words with friends is a game you play online with friends and which is actually Scrabble.I play on my iPad and iphone.
> 
> Pontuf


Ah. I use facebook--don't have any gadgets that will do that.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.
> ...


I have no idea why, but when I saw him, the first name that popped into my head was Callo. He looks so snuggable!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Redkimba, glad you are back, good to know all went well, I too love Brazilian food. my friend cooks Brazilian food, eat to much and get fat. Lol lol


Thank you. It was the coconut cake that really did me in...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought this was cute, Jamie says she does this sometimes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I enjoyed seeing the pics of the Joshua trees--saw those when we went across Arizona and California (not far enough south for the saguaros, sadly--always wanted to see one of those). We don't have Joshua trees here--not sure why, but suspect it may be altitude/temperature.



Marianne818 said:


> Oh our clutter is mainly magazines, C subscribes to Doll type magazines, she is really getting into this craft, has started a blog and we are working on furniture and accessories for her to open an Etsy shop, many that have seen her items have begged to buy them so she asked for my help to learn the power tools.


I've always said if I could just do one craft "officially," I'd choose dolls, since it would let me do such a great variety of other things! I have a porcelain doll head my grandmother made years ago when DDs were small that needs a new body--hoping to work on that soon. I'd love to see some pics of C's work, too.

Someone mentioned birds--I will be so very glad to see the hummingbirds return. They just delight me. Yesterday as I was out running errands, I saw the biggest raven I think I've ever seen here in the city. What a gorgeous thing that was.

Valerie, love the projects--it's amazing what a simple stitch can do!

Marianne, congrats on being adopted as Nana!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.


He's lovely! And isn't it funny how he's definitely a HE.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just located the pattern for a traditional Shetland circular shawl, with a 20 row border pattern- first task to re write the pattern so the rows are written on a single line. So much easier to follow- but it renders the garter stitch even more necessary, for light relief...


I have a book of Folk Shawls that has a stunning 'ring shawl' in it (the lady knitted it for one of the English Princes' birth). Every time I look at it, I think, someday...! My Edwina has been put aside for now, though so far, so good with that one. I'm doing that one in a lace weight alpaca/silk blend that is just heavenly.



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Pammie1234 and Althea *!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! May your next year be full of happiness!
> 
> Shirley


Add my wishes! May it bring you many blessings!

Ah, I seem to be caught up at last. :mrgreen:

We got a bit more snow last night--not enough to cause trouble here but it's water, so that's a good thing. The drain resolved itself--draining fine now...a good thing, also, indeed!

I nearly finished the prototype for the crocheted shawl over the weekend--will have to finish it tonight and then step back and see if I'm happy with it. But I'm thinking of summer with this one!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pammie1234!
> and also a day late [I think] to Althea in Adelaide- who sometimes drops by, Happy Birthday anyway!


..................................................................................

Many Happy Returns to you both!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I do have a bit of news, not sure if I have posted this before, as my brain is always rattled these days. But one of his college roommates and his fiance are expecting a baby girl any day now. (they postponed their wedding when they found out she was expecting). Daniel is to be the God-father and they have asked me to be Nana to the baby. I of course am thrilled beyond words!!
> 
> Delighted for you Marianne. Being a Nanna is the greatest thing ever! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


Beautiful work.....I want that scarf!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> A few actors played Rebus but the best by far was the last one Ken Stott....a rough and ready Scot he got Rebus's character spot on the rest were to pretty and not gritty enough he is in the new Hobbit movie


Couldn't agree more!

:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, I really never realized how excited I would be at this prospect of being a Nana, LOL. I've ooh'd and ahh'd over so many babies, teased my sons relentlessly I'm afraid, but know that Daniel needs to meet the "right" girl and have time before thinking about children. As he told Josh, this honor buys him lots of time in that department :thumbup:
> ...


yes- Saroz is going to teach it on May the 5th - it is so beautiful! I saw one a couple of weeks ago- she has about 4 of them. absolutely wonderful


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, I really never realized how excited I would be at this prospect of being a Nana, LOL. I've ooh'd and ahh'd over so many babies, teased my sons relentlessly I'm afraid, but know that Daniel needs to meet the "right" girl and have time before thinking about children. As he told Josh, this honor buys him lots of time in that department :thumbup:
> ...


NOooooooooooo Tell me more please ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Morning, everyone. Just finished catching up and happy to see that all are apparently doing well. Getting ready to go back to work after having two days off.
> Thanks to all who commented about my post on sunday and the pic. My second daughter and I where estranged for over a decade so it is extra special that I can spend time with her and her family. I am staying mostly with them when I'm in the area. It was great being with both of them and we had some good laughs. Unfortunately, times together are rare because of the one's schedule.
> Finished my GD's (6yr. old) cinch sack. Am considering adding animal shaped buttons scattered on the front. Green hat fits newest GGS but his momma wants a shamrock added to it. Have a bear to stuff and sew together, Wingspan shawl to work on and a crocheted shawl to work on. Plus many more I want to do. Where is the time?
> Off the tablet to start working on my projects after I post pics.
> ...


Oh so pretty works!!! Love the hat and the bag, the shawl takes my breath so pretty. I have the patterns, just not the patience to make a second one, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Oh my that is beautiful, but way out of my league I'm afraid!! I'll stick to something much more simple for now. I need to learn cables and many other stitches, yes, I have done a lace shawl, I have made 3 bears, hats and scarfs galore, but nothing as intricate as this appears to be.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gwennie's condition hit me, LOL.. double post, so sorry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > sassafras123 said:
> ...


We have age limits as well- including adults not being allowed in playgrounds unless they have children with them. Not sure whether they are state or local by laws (haven't been a olayground for years). Think it is to protect children from rough teenagers (I think it somewhere around 12 or 13 that they can't use many) and from adult predators. Suppose it makes sense


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning, everyone. Just finished catching up and happy to see that all are apparently doing well. Getting ready to go back to work after having two days off.
> Thanks to all who commented about my post on sunday and the pic. My second daughter and I where estranged for over a decade so it is extra special that I can spend time with her and her family. I am staying mostly with them when I'm in the area. It was great being with both of them and we had some good laughs. Unfortunately, times together are rare because of the one's schedule.
> Finished my GD's (6yr. old) cinch sack. Am considering adding animal shaped buttons scattered on the front. Green hat fits newest GGS but his momma wants a shamrock added to it. Have a bear to stuff and sew together, Wingspan shawl to work on and a crocheted shawl to work on. Plus many more I want to do. Where is the time?
> Off the tablet to start working on my projects after I post pics.
> ...


Lovely work, Kathy! :thumbup:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone! Happy Birthday to the Birthday Girls!!! Sorlenna can't wait to see your crochet shawl. Seeing all the beautiful knitted ones here make me want to make one but in crochet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished one sock of new pair yesterday. Not thrilled with the pattern . Think a yarn with more give to it would be better for this pattern but that is JMHO. Will still do a mate for it. The pattern for the leg is Band of Friendship from Socks A La Carte 2. The cuff was Welting Fantastic from the same book. Both pretty patterns but just not for this yarn; maybe just a solid color would look better though I thought the tones were muted enough to be able to use. The green in the picture is MUCH brighter than it actually is in person.
> 
> Since moving my craft room I can not find my iron nor my dongle for my embroidery machine. So ticked. Iron can easily be replace but without the dongle (it's like a special jump drive) my embroidery machine can not embroider and it is quite expensive. Had been in a special place so it wouldn't get lost but the container it was in now can not be found. Know both will show up but this is irritating.
> 
> Okay now I've had my morning rant....GOOD MORNING ALL!


Hope your missing items return- a disadvantage of tidyin gup sometimes!
And a disadvantage of these lovely yarns is that many don't take an added pattern very well. Solids or stripes tend to work the best. Tweeds can take some things like cables. One thing you can do is do th efoot plain and then by th etime you ge tto the leg you can tell if it will take some added pattern or not. You won't alweays h=ge tit righ teither whatever you do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, Joshuas seem to like 3-4,00 ft.

You have been busy very lovely work.
Sass


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1
Darowil...You have seen so much in your life. Sure do hope you get to see the desert in bloom. Your temperatures have been consistently way too hot. Don't know how you tolerate it. We had days above 100f this last summer and it was so hard to take. What are your winters like? Do you get snow?[/quote said:


> Every few years a tiny amoun tof snow will fall on th ehigest pek around Adelaide, but down here never- our lowest ever recorded minimum is -0.4C (just below freezing which is 0C) and our lowest ever maximum is 8.8C (47.8F). So our winters are mild- though I often feel as cold here as I did in London. Would prefer a London winter to an Adelaide summer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


Great to see all the different things you have done. Interesting what you have sone with the scarf- clearly you have a creative bent which will be very helpful for knitting. The curls have a great impact.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Woot woot Daralene! You go girl. Know you'll be a BIG help to Shirley!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you were right - late afternoon at that.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > think i am alone here - three-thirty in the morning - so very past my bedtime - see you after breakfast in the morning.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - are these characters or authors?

sam



agnescr said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cupcakes are great - will need to remember that one - very cute granddaughter - looks like she really gets into her food.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me add my voice to wish pammie and althea greetings of the day - hope it turns out to be a special day.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pammie1234!
> and also a day late [I think] to Althea in Adelaide- who sometimes drops by, Happy Birthday anyway!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Good afternoon everyone! Happy Birthday to the Birthday Girls!!! Sorlenna can't wait to see your crochet shawl. Seeing all the beautiful knitted ones here make me want to make one but in crochet.


Oh, I have seen some truly stunning crochet ones--want to do something delicate as well (this one is more "solid," for lack of a better word)!



sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, Joshuas seem to like 3-4,00 ft.
> 
> You have been busy very lovely work.
> Sass


Ah, then, yes, we are too high for them here. Pity.



Pup lover said:


> Facebook has Words with Friends with the other games


Yes, it with Facebook that I have trouble--the games don't load half the time, and that's the only one I even try any more. I suppose it is the universe's way of telling me I need to be doing something else. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need you at my house marianne.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did like the edwin drood production. as you probably know - this was the last novel of charles dickens and he had a fatal stroke before it was finished. i forget whose rendition of the ending it was - i understand a few have attempted to finish the book the way they thought dickens would have. the british always do such a fantastic job.

i also watched a couple midsommer mysteries - one of my favorites.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam...Did you like the Mystery of Edwin Drood?
> 
> ]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting ptofvalerie - i especially like the scarf - was it your pattern? looks very creative.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ptofvalerie - what a great idea for a scarf - i will definitely be making it.

sam

[quote=ptofValerie I am working currently on the simplest scarf ever and it is made using worsted weight yarn and 4mm needles. Cast on 20 stitches and then a further 10. Cast off the first 10 and continue to knit the remaining 20 in garter stitch. At the beginning of each row, do the cast on/off 10 stitches and then garter-stitch to the end of the row. This scarf looks unusual and gets lots of pleasing comments.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like virginia - if i had it to do over i would have gone to college at bridgewater college and then settled in virginia - i love the blue ridge mountains - beautiful state.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Sam, sorry it's been so long answering your question about the Virginia weather. I have been helping my DH with an art piece he is working on that needed some bead work. All done now. It is 25 here today and cloudy with more ice and snow on the way. But, about March 21 the Purple Martins should get here. That means spring is only so far away. We look forward to them every year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - look at this.

http://www.joann.com/bernat-handicrafter-cotton-ultrasoft-yarn-340g-400g/xprd529957/

also - goodle - baby soft + cotton yarn -- you will get a lot of info to look at.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorlenna, that is what I would like to do next is a thin one. Have made and given away many but all were the heavier ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful quilt shirley - you can feel the cold.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Pammie1234 and Althea *!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful day! May your next year be full of happiness!
> 
> Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi had tubes put in her ears when she was small - first time surgery and dad couldn't go in with her - i was besides myself. lol ended the ear infections though - well worth it.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Poor thing, she has another cold and another ear infection...they thought that she had outgrown them since it's been almost 3 months. Now, ENT is talking ear tubes. DGD is so miserable when she has the ear infections---tubes are okay by me if they're going to make her feel better


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear the success stories. I'm sure her Mom and Dad will be a wreak---we'll try to be up there with them.


thewren said:


> heidi had tubes put in her ears when she was small - first time surgery and dad couldn't go in with her - i was besides myself. lol ended the ear infections though - well worth it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.

hickory is definitely feeling better. eating - her usually bouncy self. spilled some snimal crackers (i am addicted) -she cleaned them right up.

avery called phyllis and asked her if she would come and get him - alex was being mean - which was no doubt true.

i'm really fed up with alex - everything is about him - he considers noone but himself - plays his music super loud around people - he is a big bully. if he was mine i would throw him out - he needs to be on his own to start appreciating what he had. i've lost all respect for him as he pushes his mother around - calls her stupid and a retard if she doesn't do what he wants her to do - she slapped him once - he slapped her back - told her if she was going to slap him she deserved to be slapped back. it is good i was not there. he is of the opinion that he is not going to change - he sees no need to change - and if people don't like him that is fine - they either take him as he is or not at all. i best stop.

sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> agnes - are these characters or authors?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Quinten Jardine, Ian Rankin,Stuart McBride, Tony Black,Peter May and Val McDermid are all authors

Rebus and Bob Skinner are characters,

Ian Rankin writes the Rebus books..(Edinburgh)
Quinten Jardine writes the various Skinner books(Edinbrugh)
Stuart McBride writes the Logan McRae books (Aberdeen)
Tony Black writes about journalist Gus Dury(Edinbrugh/various)
Peter May writes about Fin MacLoud..Strathclyde/Isle of Lewis
Val McDermid wrote the excellent Wire in the Blood series,

Get the feeling that I like police stories?I have to say that the Stuart McBride and Peter May books were the more violent ones


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > He's finished! Introducing my second Huggable Bear by Gypsycream.
> ...


You will have to watch and take him to the teddy bear's picnic the bear group have every year. He has a lot of personality. lots of fun. He is gorgeous.!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my Sam, how old is Alex he sounds quite a handfull 



thewren said:


> this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> 
> hickory is definitely feeling better. eating - her usually bouncy self. spilled some snimal crackers (i am addicted) -she cleaned them right up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't imagine you doing anything else.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


She is already doing a good job - has freed up some time for me to carry on learning my computer :shock: :shock: :roll:

and even getting a crochet waterfall started. It is going to make such a difference and she is so willing! I am so glad she agreed. I hesitate to ask anyone to take on some of these jobs. I appreciate it so much.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The cupcakes sound as delicious as they look! I'm sorry to hear about DGD's ear infections, Our 1st and 2nd son had them all the time! They talked about tubes too but they eventually outgrew them. our oldest had some scar tissue from some of them and he had surgery to replace a bone in is inner ear and it really helped him but then he couldn't swim w/o earplugs which he hated but loved swimming, aside from that they healed nicely. Hopefully your GDG won't go that far!


RookieRetiree said:


> Our son made the cupcakes - they are yellow cake from a mix and store-bought chocolate frosting. For the eyes, he used Oreo Cookies - Junior Mints - Orange and Yellow M&M (or Reese's Pieces) for the beaks and chocolate shavings or chocolate cookie decorations for the tufts of hair. The cookies get soggy so you can't make them too much ahead of time. My DIL made a strawberry cake with buttercream frosting and that's what our DGD's was enjoying!! Poor thing, she has another cold and another ear infection...they thought that she had outgrown them since it's been almost 3 months. Now, ENT is talking ear tubes. DGD is so miserable when she has the ear infections---tubes are okay by me if they're going to make her feel better.
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks agnes - i love mystery/police stories - and i love what the brits do with them.

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > agnes - are these characters or authors?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - he is nineteen - going on 3 - a freshman in college.

sam



melyn said:


> Oh my Sam, how old is Alex he sounds quite a handfull


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> 
> hickory is definitely feeling better. eating - her usually bouncy self. spilled some snimal crackers (i am addicted) -she cleaned them right up.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how old is he Sam?

Gigi

Edit: Oops, that will teach me post before reading through to the end of the postings. Lol sorry.

Having been there as a parent, I can attest that there are few things more obnoxious than college freshman. Male or female doesn't seem to matter. They know it all and are answerable to no one. I wanted to put my two up for adoption when they were freshman.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sam and Darowil
> ...


Thank you Darowil. You were so helpful and inspiring with your various comments. I first saw a version of the simpler scarf, whose 'instructions' I included, in a UK knitting magazine. These make a good basic scarf as the number of curly tails can be reduced and short row shaping inserted. I may do one for myself in a crazy neon colour as these are THE fashion statement this Spring. Our Springs often need a scarf. A luminous green appeals. MMMmmmmmm!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would even pay someone to take him.

sam



Bobglory said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sam and Darowil
> ...


Lovely to hear from you KateB. Oh I just love the wee man's happy smile. We look forward to seeing him grow and prosper. As to the scarf. I've given some basic directions in a post on Page 50 so perhaps you'll 'have a go'. It makes a good project for those people with yarn stashes. Occasionally, I develop a stash particularly if I have an excess of fibre to spin but, in general I'm a knitter who does one project at a time and does not keep a store of yarn. I love to hear of others who keep stores and of the pleasure they derive from having a range of yarn types. Wouldn't be a dull old world if we were all similar. Affectionately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have we heard from five today - hope she didn't get sick having all that company. 

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
avery called phyllis and asked her if she would come and get him - alex was being mean - which was no doubt true.

i'm really fed up with alex - everything is about him - he considers noone but himself - plays his music super loud around people - he is a big bully. if he was mine i would throw him out - he needs to be on his own to start appreciating what he had. i've lost all respect for him as he pushes his mother around - calls her stupid and a retard if she doesn't do what he wants her to do - she slapped him once - he slapped her back - told her if she was going to slap him she deserved to be slapped back. it is good i was not there. he is of the opinion that he is not going to change - he sees no need to change - and if people don't like him that is fine - they either take him as he is or not at all. i best stop.

sam[/quote]

If one of our boys had slapped me or called me stupid or retard, his father would have knocked him down and if he was a teenager, he might have been looking for a place to live!! Children should never be allowed to mistreat their mother! Just my feelings...
JuneK

Just saw your answer that he's nineteen...he definitely would NOT be living with us after that happened....You're right, Sam, he needs to be out on his own so he can learn to be an adult instead of an over-grown brat. Sorry, I realize that's your grand child I'm talking about...as I said just my feelings on the matter.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

ahhh the know it all and I can do as I like stage, that explains everything, slapping his mother is not acceptable EVER though or any female come to that, he needs to learn that 1 and quick before he really does find he has no family to turn to when he does discover that he needs them.


thewren said:


> melyn - he is nineteen - going on 3 - a freshman in college.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DS3 is like that. He has become a bit better since he came home from AR and since I got sick. It is all about him and what he wants. He thinks he may want to go to school to be a personal trainer. He works out every day and has been helping a couple of friends that are tall and skinny who want muscles. Lol I will be happy when he figures it out and moves on. If DH and I can tolerate him that long

If he were to ever even act like he were going to hit me DH and DS 1 & 2 would take care of escorting him out of home.

quote=thewren]i would even pay someone to take him.

sam



Bobglory said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> have we heard from five today - hope she didn't get sick having all that company.
> 
> sam


hi Sam and the KTP!!!! nope not sick, just battling all the allergies that my sister's greyhounds left behind in the house. The skin itching is the worst!!!!!!!!!! showers, laundry, re-washing the washing, vaccuming, iiisssssssssssssshhhhhhh......(as Joe P would say!) 

I have been reading the KTP when my eyes stop itching for a brief few minutes. Allergy drops dont help for long. I am taking antihistamines but they only do so much........ :?

Just wanted to say if tubes placed in the ears are what is needed, the pain relief is incredible!!! poor lil mite does not need to suffer.

Hmmmmm, what to do about Alex...................charge him rent? give him a fine each time he is not on good behaviour? move Aavery in with you and Hickory? hmmmm, sounds like you need to have a come to Jesus talk with him!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna I love your new avatar!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the scarf particularly! Very artsy......keep up the imaginative flowings of your mind.


ptofValerie said:


> Dear Sam and Darowil
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, you encouraged me to expand on the various simple cloths and garments that one can make using only garter-stitch. Here is a photograph of one of five cotton wash cloths, a pair of little baby bootees and the end of a scarf I knitted a while back. It is in handspun from Shetland wool in the traditional reddish-brown 'moorit' shade. The scarf was inspired by the seaweed, flotsam and jetsam in the rock pools on the coast close to my cottage. I've had so much fun from doing these simple projects. Many thanks for all the interest shown. Affectionately


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness Sam....how old is Alex? I'm afraid he might be missing some teeth, picking himself off the floor if I were his mother and he slapped me. So sorry you folks are havingt a tough time with him.



thewren said:


> this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> 
> hickory is definitely feeling better. eating - her usually bouncy self. spilled some snimal crackers (i am addicted) -she cleaned them right up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I want to knit this..have the pattern..maybe when I retire in a couple of years!!

June


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Send him here Sam. I'll charge him rent and he'll have to do his own laundry, cooking, grocery shopping and go to school and of course a job. I swear, Hannah was not quite like Alex as you've described his actions but her having to do all for herself while she was away last semester made a major change in how much she helps around the house. I even casually commented on the cost of her recent doctor's appointment and she thanked me for taking care of her health needs. Oh yeah, she pays for some of her own prescriptions herself now.

Suggest Heidi and his dad make him do on his own for awhile even if he has to live there. Gee, can you tell how much just hearing of someone his age mistreat him parents? Sorry I'll climb down off my box now.



thewren said:


> i would even pay someone to take him.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jamie acted much like Alex before she went off to college. She wanted to go closer to home so she could stay here. I told her she had to go at least one year far enough away she had to stay in a dorm. She has since seen the error of her ways.



thewren said:


> melyn - he is nineteen - going on 3 - a freshman in college.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sam, I agree with Gwen. Make him do for himself. I would not clean or wash clothes for him. He really needs taken out behind the woodshed!!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam I think you need to tell him that we will all come over to sort him out. I would be horrified if any of my children raised their hand to me and they certainly would be out on their ear.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Designer1234, where did you find the pattern for the crochet waterfall? Please and thank you!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Sam, I agree with Gwen. Make him do for himself. I would not clean or wash clothes for him. He really needs taken out behind the woodshed!!


Ditto.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i did like the edwin drood production. as you probably know - this was the last novel of charles dickens and he had a fatal stroke before it was finished. i forget whose rendition of the ending it was - i understand a few have attempted to finish the book the way they thought dickens would have. the british always do such a fantastic job.
> 
> i also watched a couple midsommer mysteries - one of my favorites.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i can't imagine you doing anything else.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad to help you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > have we heard from five today - hope she didn't get sick having all that company.
> ...


5....So sorry you are suffering from allergies like that. With the two dogs there with you for so long you must be almost sick, if not sick with your allergies. Hope you can get some relief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was cute, Jamie says she does this sometimes.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that is really something!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just located the pattern for a traditional Shetland circular shawl, with a 20 row border pattern- first task to re write the pattern so the rows are written on a single line. So much easier to follow- but it renders the garter stitch even more necessary, for light relief...
> ...


____________________________________
So glad your drain problem is resolved :!: 
You look beautiful Sorlenna and so young in your avatar. Can't wait to see what you are working on. Keep creating the beautiful things you do.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Keeping up with this group is a full-time job sometimes! Before I forget, happy birthday to Pammie and Althea - and to Rookie's adorable grandbaby. And speaking of grands, welcome Jayniet and thanks for posting your two cuties in your avatar. I hope they live close enough that you get to do lots of spoiling. 

I had fun following the Oscars last night. DD and I each won the bet on some categories, and both missed about 1/3 of them, but we ended up in a tie as the Best Picture was about to be called. She had chosen _Lincoln_, I had picked _Argo_, so Mom won the bet. :lol: I overindulged in the snacking department, but it's only once a year so I can justify it that way. :roll: I didn't get much knitting done, though, between munchies and texting about the show with DD.

Sam, I understand your frustration about Alex. One of my sisters went through similar battles with her daughter, and I spent a lot of time biting my tongue to keep from speaking out. That was a number of years ago, and it all worked out eventually - they are now very close and loving. So maybe there's hope for Alex, too, but it will probably take a while for him to grow up enough. Hang in there, OK?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - i agree - unfortunately i don't have the final say - i think both his parents are what i would call enablers.

sam



jknappva said:


> [
> If one of our boys had slapped me or called me stupid or retard, his father would have knocked him down and if he was a teenager, he might have been looking for a place to live!! Children should never be allowed to mistreat their mother! Just my feelings...
> JuneK
> 
> Just saw your answer that he's nineteen...he definitely would NOT be living with us after that happened....You're right, Sam, he needs to be out on his own so he can learn to be an adult instead of an over-grown brat. Sorry, I realize that's your grand child I'm talking about...as I said just my feelings on the matter.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

First, I want to thank everyone for the birthday wishes. It was a good, yet uneventful day. DD brought me some flowers. I think she is getting some books I told her about. We will then go out to dinner on another evening. It is nice to spread out the birthday fun!

I didn't watch the Oscars, but I have read that they weren't that great.

I love to swing. I would spend hours swinging! I also loved to climb trees. I would sit in a tree for the other hours!

As for Alex, it is sad when children act that way. My suggestion might be the military. Especially if he can't go away to school. Maybe dad or grandpa need to step in and have "a come to Jesus" meeting. I had a principal that used that phrase for laying down the law, or GO to Jesus! It was pretty funny. He should not be allowed to hit his mom or anyone else, even if they slap him first. He probably deserved it. That age is difficult, but like you said, he is only 3!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have suggested the military - with his attitude they would have their work cut out for them. lol sam



pammie1234 said:


> As for Alex, it is sad when children act that way. My suggestion might be the military. Especially if he can't go away to school. Maybe dad or grandpa need to step in and have "a come to Jesus" meeting. I had a principal that used that phrase for laying down the law, or GO to Jesus! It was pretty funny. He should not be allowed to hit his mom or anyone else, even if they slap him first. He probably deserved it. That age is difficult, but like you said, he is only 3!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't catch up --- need to pick up DGS -- he and I have both had allergic reactions to the cats at my DS's when we were up there for the birthday party. We don't normally get this bad of a reaction---have to rememeber antihistamine's before symptoms next time!!
> 
> DGD turned 1! DS made the cupcakes - aren't they and DGD just darling?


cutest little one yr old. Great looking cupcakes.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


Yep...in Oregon DCIBanks is now showing on Friday nights.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

wow. So beautiful

Pontuf

uote=Designer1234]


Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, I really never realized how excited I would be at this prospect of being a Nana, LOL. I've ooh'd and ahh'd over so many babies, teased my sons relentlessly I'm afraid, but know that Daniel needs to meet the "right" girl and have time before thinking about children. As he told Josh, this honor buys him lots of time in that department :thumbup:
> ...


yes- Saroz is going to teach it on May the 5th - it is so beautiful! I saw one a couple of weeks ago- she has about 4 of them. absolutely wonderful[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to head to bed pretty soon, so I'll say my good nights now. I hope everyone sleeps well and wakes refreshed tomorrow. If it is your daytime, enjoy it, but stay healthy!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the list...I emailed it to myself.



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > agnes - are these characters or authors?
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this sounds so like that age group. Needs to be on his own and than can see what life is like. Lets hope for the best that this gets better quick.



thewren said:


> melyn - he is nineteen - going on 3 - a freshman in college.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to all! Happy birthday girls and thank you for my birthday wishes last week  

It has been busy around here and needed today to decompress a little. I've finished the skinny feather & fan scarf for my sis-in-law. Her hip replacement surgery is tomorrow. I found something I could print from Pinterest that shows a few different ways to tie skinny scarves. I printed it and will include it with the scarf. I think she will like it. I have since started a scarf/shawlette for me. I found the pattern free on-line someplace...something vines. I am making it out of Paton's Lace-Sequin yarn in a dark purple (my favorite color). I think it will be quite striking when done. I really, REALLY want to make a bonified shawl but am a little scared of the charts and symbols. I just have to go ahead and do it. I do need to get back to the Christmas stockings...I've been so naughty and took a few weeks off here but really need to finish them and get them sent. I feel like I've been saying that for a while now...better hop to it!

I speed-read all the posts...can't believe we are on page 60 already. Welcome to everyone new and a hearty hello to all of you, my friends. 

I love all the photos and Rookie - love those cupcakes. I have a girlfriend who is crazy for owls. I copied the photo and pasted it in an e-mail to her   

Chat again soon,
Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi had tubes put in her ears when she was small - first time surgery and dad couldn't go in with her - i was besides myself. lol ended the ear infections though - well worth it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> 
> hickory is definitely feeling better. eating - her usually bouncy self. spilled some snimal crackers (i am addicted) -she cleaned them right up.
> 
> ...


Sam Alex sounds like such a delightful young man. Glad he's not mine. How old is he? I now know he is 19- an age when they think they know everything and that the world owes them- bu thtey don't owe anyone. Just as well most of them eventually outgrow it!
I actually reached the point years ago now of getting ready to tell David that either Maryanne or I left home I was struggling so much with her. It was about then that we got the diagnosis of Aspergers Syndrome- that helped me cope with her much better, and once she understood what was going on she became more resonable to live with as well. And it wasn't that much later that we did move her out- but that was deliberate and done for her benefit. We moved her out rather than threw her out which is what have been close to if things hadn't picked up. My comment to someone at the time was that I wsas reacting unreasonably to her unreasonable behaviour. While her behaviour was bad my responses to her aggravated the situation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > agnes - are these characters or authors?
> ...


I did not need more authors to read! I'm getting books out of ht elibrary quicker than I can read them- I spend too much time on KP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree marianne - i usually don't say anything - he isn't going to listen to me - as he tells me everytime i say anything. i just hope he sees the light before it is too late.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm back on line now, have had problems with my eyes, a reaction to some very painful drops put in for my diabetic check. It's never been this bad before, I couldn't even read the keyboard letters. Hope everybody is well or improving, i'll have to come back when there are some people to talk to,

Tessa


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, more freezing rain,sleet and snow today. Sure am ready for spring. All this low pressure is hard on those of us with fibromyalgia.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I'm back on line now, have had problems with my eyes, a reaction to some very painful drops put in for my diabetic check. It's never been this bad before, I couldn't even read the keyboard letters. Hope everybody is well or improving, i'll have to come back when there are some people to talk to,
> 
> Tessa


That problem with the eye drops must have been most unpleasant, Tessa. I trust you are now improving. It is a lovely sunny morning here but I see from the BBC weather forecast that much of GB is under cloud. There was an explanation for this settled weather pattern shown on last night's forecast and it appears we won't be expecting rain for almost a week. I hope this good sunny light lasts as I hope to go to Fermanagh tomorrow to photograph hazel scrub in flower. I have masses of photographs of this scrub area when in full leaf but work committments and poor weather put a stop to my photographic ambitions over the last five years. Hurray for retirement. In Ireland after the age of 65 years, we have free public transport, with that being available in N. Ireland only between the ages of 60-65 years. I'm in the fomer category so I'll get the bus to Enniskillen tomorrow morning and take the two hour journey of almost 100 miles. I'll be collected by a friend and we'll head off to Killykeegan Nature Reserve to get the longed-for photographs. Today, I'm awaiting the arrival of a new television with up-to-date features such as catch-up. I'm also attempting to complete a scarf and Radio 4 extra is playing in the living room. Must get a pot of carrot and corianderr soup going. My frozen soup stock is depleting. Affectionately.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm back on line now, have had problems with my eyes, a reaction to some very painful drops put in for my diabetic check. It's never been this bad before, I couldn't even read the keyboard letters. Hope everybody is well or improving, i'll have to come back when there are some people to talk to,
> 
> Tessa


That doesn't sound very comfortable at all, glad it is better now. Good to see you are back.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm back on line now, have had problems with my eyes, a reaction to some very painful drops put in for my diabetic check. It's never been this bad before, I couldn't even read the keyboard letters. Hope everybody is well or improving, i'll have to come back when there are some people to talk to,
> 
> Tessa


Tessa I found the last time I had eyes checked at Diabetic Clinic it took about 2 days before I could see clearly....I said to the nurse putting the drops in that they seemed to smart more than the last lot...hope fully things are back to normal for you now


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cloudy, cold, windy, snow mixed with ice here. Staying in and knitting and reading. Happy belated birthday to yesterday's celebraters.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i need you at my house marianne.
> 
> sam
> 
> awww Sam, I would gladly come to visit if I was closer! Wish we could use the Rumba again, it can only keep up right after Cassie is back from the groomer, after about 2 weeks, her hair chokes it up so often it isn't worth the hassle, just get out the big vac and over and done with.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - look at this.
> 
> http://www.joann.com/bernat-handicrafter-cotton-ultrasoft-yarn-340g-400g/xprd529957/
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness Sam, my bank card will not appreciate the abuse it is about to undergo, but my yarn stash and all the pretty baby girl patterns I have found to make will :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Cloudy, cold, windy, snow mixed with ice here. Staying in and knitting and reading. Happy belated birthday to yesterday's celebraters.


Sounds an ideal solution to the weather
a cast iron reason to pick up the needles!
I am looking forward to some reading too all the knitting classics I requested at the weekend have come in, including the book suggested by Valerie, by R Rutt.
I am going to have to do some banking because Fale's card got swallowed by the ATM.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome back Tess---sorry to hear about the eye drops. Wishing all of my KTP friends a Good Day...looks like it's going to be cold and dreary here with a chance of ice and snow later on. I'm with you Sam...it's not been a bad winter, but I sure am ready for Spring.

Sam, sorry to hear about the troubles with Alex. I hope it outgrows this "stage" quickly..Could the bad behavior be coming from a place of being "scared" -- he knows he needs to be on his own and with the new baby coming, may be feeling more of a "push" whether real or imagined---yet, he's scared of being able to be on his own. Kids are meant to fly from the nest---sometimes, it goes well and sometimes it doesn't, but it's a major separation that is fraught with emotion and tension. Prayers to you and the family as you all go through this. 

Thanks for all the info on tubes --- sounds like DGD will go in as soon as her cough is clear and then she'll have the procedure done as an outpatient. She took a few unassisted steps while we were there so she'll be walking around all the time very soon....I'd think that ear problems would have a lot to do with balance, so I'm glad all that will be a non-issue.

I'll be back later - off to do the mundane chores of laundry, ironing and cooking. I need to get our flight arrangements made for the family reunion in Bend, OR in June---that will give me something to look forward to and lighten my mood.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Cloudy, cold, windy, snow mixed with ice here. Staying in and knitting and reading. Happy belated birthday to yesterday's celebraters.
> ...


I hope you enjoy the hand knitting history, Julie. It is such an authoritative volume. I've just finished the scarf I've been knitting. Its the one for which I have given general directions on page 50 of this tea party. I've been in the garden for a while this morning but one area that I had hope to hoe is still frozen. We've had a lengthy spell of cold, settled weather and each morning, the layer of ice on my garden pond extends. The water must be very cold. No sign as yet of any frog activity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i need you at my house marianne.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne you are going to be an amazing adoped nana. How special for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dang computer, I had a nice long post written out and poof it disappeared gggggggggggggrrrrrrrrr... LOL
> Daniel made it home just fine, said he was a bit nervous in the Greenville traffic (that's where the wreck occurred) but after that he was fine. I'll take his paper to the insurance office today and guess we shall see what happens after that. I've never had a wreck or a ticket in all my years of driving and this is his first also, so not sure of the consequences.
> Gwen the socks are wonderful IMHO, just amazed at all the talent of our wonderful group :thumbup:
> Daniel would love that scarf, he keeps asking me to make him the original Dr Who scarf, I told him to purchase all the yarn and I'd do it, so far not one skein has shown on my doorstep though, LOL
> ...


Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.

I am so pleased for you Marianne - you deserve some good things to happen and here is #1! -- I congratulate you -- your kindness must have shown through for them to honor you this way. Please send pictures of your new 'grand baby' when you get some. Do you have Skype? might be fun to set it up and then they can talk to you on line and you can watch the little one grow! Not too far away - I am so happy for you! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I suspect I will be renewing the books so I can have them closer to my workshop.
It must still be winter I guess, with the ground too cold to hoe and no tadpoles as yet- we used have masses of little green frogs when we lived at Rotorua- I loved to hear their croaking at night, but I think their habitat is disappearing- the encroaching airport has had a vast impact on the community I used to live in...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello to all! Happy birthday girls and thank you for my birthday wishes last week
> 
> It has been busy around here and needed today to decompress a little. I've finished the skinny feather & fan scarf for my sis-in-law. Her hip replacement surgery is tomorrow. I found something I could print from Pinterest that shows a few different ways to tie skinny scarves. I printed it and will include it with the scarf. I think she will like it. I have since started a scarf/shawlette for me. I found the pattern free on-line someplace...something vines. I am making it out of Paton's Lace-Sequin yarn in a dark purple (my favorite color). I think it will be quite striking when done. I really, REALLY want to make a bonified shawl but am a little scared of the charts and symbols. I just have to go ahead and do it. I do need to get back to the Christmas stockings...I've been so naughty and took a few weeks off here but really need to finish them and get them sent. I feel like I've been saying that for a while now...better hop to it!
> 
> ...


Kathy - there is a wonderful permanently opened workshop that prepares you for lace - reading charts, etc. by a great teacher - go to the following link and click on #6 preparation for Lace with dragonflylace-

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

she has started so many people who were concerned about knitting lace -- at least check it out. She is also teaching a new lace project every few months - also check out her 'Winter's Mirage. If you want to learn lace there is no better place for a hands-on workshop.

You might also want to search the PARADES of Winter's Mirage" scarves -the workshop results are there and they are so beautiful.- none of those girls have ever done lace before and they all took #6 and then the shawl class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There was an interesting snippet on the BBC just now- apparently knitting was very popular on Robin Island where Nelson Mandela was imprisoned. there is a book just published but I am tired and the title escapes me. must get back to bed!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Designer1234, where did you find the pattern for the crochet waterfall? Please and thank you!!


I haven't got a pattern - I designed the knitted waterfall and decided to see if I could do one in crochet -- I am doing it in worsted so it should be interesting. I have a new camera that I am trying to figure out so I will see if I can take a picture of the start. It is just a group of increases and you keep on going - I am figuring it out as I go along.

Shirley (Designer)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> 
> hickory is definitely feeling better. eating - her usually bouncy self. spilled some snimal crackers (i am addicted) -she cleaned them right up.
> 
> ...


Whoa, This reminds me of my problems with Ben at that age, he came in one night very late, mouthed off and my gut reaction to the name he called me and the tone of the voice, well simply put I decked him, fell through a wall I hit him so hard. He left home about a year later, I panicked, could not find him for close to 3 years. Would get a phone call now and then but no clue as to where he was. I was frantic, plus because of B's leaving my DH decided to leave also so we divorced (for 6 months then remarried). A very good friend and her mother were on vacation, heading to the Grand Canyon for a week long stay. They went into Phoenix, got a hotel room, both were hungry for pizza, so they found a pizza place, walked in and there was Ben behind the counter!! Long story short, he was living in an abandoned truck behind the pizza place, they took him to their hotel room, got him cleaned up and they came back home. Total surprise for me when I saw him again! Of course we laid down some ground rules and the rest as they say is past history. During that time he learned many life lessons, mistakes that he remembers and will never make again and he has shared these with his step-daughters one has listened and is doing well, the younger one, not so much :-(


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My suggestion..the next time he slaps his mother, call the police and have him arrested for assault and battery. He can spend the night in the jail and find, much to his surprise, that society will not tolerate this behavior. Usually on the first offense the sentence is work related and he can learn "on the job" the problems with his behavior. When he gets before the judge he will discover the seriousness of his behavior.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! Busy day at work today. Only 9 days left. It's good to be in single digits!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.
> 
> I am so pleased for you Marianne - you deserve some good things to happen and here is #1! -- I congratulate you -- your kindness must have shown through for them to honor you this way. Please send pictures of your new 'grand baby' when you get some. Do you have Skype? might be fun to set it up and then they can talk to you on line and you can watch the little one grow! Not too far away - I am so happy for you! Shirley


Yes, we both have Skype and have agreed to utilize that often. This way my Mom can see the baby also! I received two emails last night that made me cry, was not going to mention but C suggested that I share the sentiments with the group. 
{Momma M... I just learned that Josh and Brittany have asked you to be Nana to their baby girl. As you know a lot of us that were in high school and college with Daniel grew to love you and called you Mamma M. You were always there when our parents either couldn't be or for some like me their parents didn't care enough to make the drive. I don't think you missed a football game, a band or choir concert, not one of our many personal recitals, though you couldn't have tickets for graduations, you were there waiting for us to find you after the ceremonies. I for one will always respect, admire and love you for all the encouraging words, the wonderful homemade treats, but most of all for all the wonderful times you shared with me. I hope that when I marry and have children you will be part of their lives also. I doubt if Daniel shares with you all that we have said about how lucky he is to have a Mom like you. I do know that even though he doesn't say it much he is very proud that you are his Mom. Please take care of your health as there are many of us that want you around for a very long time. Love you Momma M, Jay}
There are several with the same sentiments, as I found out that Daniel told them about my recent heart problems. The group had a baby shower for J and B, even the single guys came and had a great time. I never realized how these kids felt, I knew they had a name for me, LOL.. I did have serious talks with several that were about to make major mistakes (drugs and alcohol) I knew we had bonded over those talks. but these emails well, I'm starting to tear up again. 
Be Back later, love you all


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this was a lazy day - slept till eleven - then a shower - baby sat the little boys while heidi went to the doctor - she doesn't have the flu but was throwing up and is chilled - had the cover piled on in bed. usually she is the one that is baking in bed. hope she feels better in the morning. think phyllis is here now taking care of things.
> ...


Just read that he is 19, Ben was 16 when this happened with us.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne - after all you have been through this past while, you must feel so loved and so necessary to so many people. I just joined this Tea Party and it was so heartwarming to see how the members here feel about you. I know that you have had much 'down time' this past year or more - and this is so great.

We went through 3 or 4 years of way down deep down time and this group has helped me get into the 'up time' and I feel that you are getting 'up' too. Hard to explain what I mean but I think you know. I am so thankful we have you in this group. You must have been a light in their lives and now they are lights in yours. Wonderful your son has friends who appreciate someone like you- you have obviously had a huge influence on their lives. well done!



Marianne818 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne, that is so nice. I am very happy for you. I know it makes you proud to hear such wonderful comments from your son's friends.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pammie -- glad to hear the time is going by. It seems to creep along when we want something to happen right now!



pammie1234 said:


> Marianne, that is so nice. I am very happy for you. I know it makes you proud to hear such wonderful comments from your son's friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice as usual Shirley. Love the colors too.



Designer1234 said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234, where did you find the pattern for the crochet waterfall? Please and thank you!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne your post brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful way you have touched the lives of so many people. I know you are an inspiration to me personally. 

Gwen


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

How are you doing, pullover? take care of yourself.



Pup lover said:


> Cloudy, cold, windy, snow mixed with ice here. Staying in and knitting and reading. Happy belated birthday to yesterday's celebraters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> How are you doing, pullover? take care of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shirley- do you have spell check on your new computer> because the result is rather funny?!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

,Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.

I am so pleased for you Marianne - you deserve some good things to happen and here is #1! -- I congratulate you -- your kindness must have shown through for them to honor you this way. Please send pictures of your new 'grand baby' when you get some. Do you have Skype? might be fun to set it up and then they can talk to you on line and you can watch the little one grow! Not too far away - I am so happy for you! Shirley[/quote]

I agree that's an honor and the couple could not have chosen anyone better to be Nana than Marianne.
Shirley, every sweater of yours I love more than the last and the white one of your present avatar is now my very favorite...looks like Spring and I think we're all ready for that...well, those of us in the Northern hemisphere!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234, where did you find the pattern for the crochet waterfall? Please and thank you!!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The group had a baby shower for J and B, even the single guys came and had a great time. I never realized how these kids felt, I knew they had a name for me, LOL.. I did have serious talks with several that were about to make major mistakes (drugs and alcohol) I knew we had bonded over those talks. but these emails well, I'm starting to tear up again. 
Be Back later, love you all[/quote]

And I'm tearing up right with you...what a wonderful person you are...and how lucky those kids were to have someone who cared for them when their parents couldn't be bothered....I'm proud to call you friend...even though it's long distance!
Many hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all! Happy birthday girls and thank you for my birthday wishes last week
> ...


Thank you so very much, Designer! I have gotten through 6 repeats of my lacy scarf so far. The instructions are written so it is no big deal but I'd love to attempt something larger...can't wait to check out the resources you listed...Many thanks


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > How are you doing, pullover? take care of yourself.
> ...


Lol, it is funny, computers put in what they want! I know what, or rather who you mean Shirley. Love the colors in your new top. I am hanging in. I have started doing a bit of selective research on the computer. At the first sign of anything negative I move on. I think that I need to find a support group or someone who specializes in cancer therapy to talk to. It's just all so overwhelming and I try not to put too much of it on DH he has do much already with school and work and is doing a bit of overtime since I am not working.

I am enjoying watching the snow fall. Have been waiting all winter for a snow like this. Marianne, so nice of the kids to express their love and appreciation of you.

Everyone has to find their wings in their own ways, some listen and learn, some have to learn the hard way. I have a saying on our fridge to help me deal with certain situations, it says

"Someone once asked me why I insist on taking the hard road. And I replied, why do you assume I see two roads?"

It reminds me that not everyone sees the same things and all I can do is try to show that there is more than way and let them make the decision they feel is best for them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne, what a lovely e-mail you received!!! One doesn't think of boys being "mushy" but they have feelings too. How wonderful he expressed his thoughts/feelings to you. I love that you were there for those kids who obviously appreciate all your support and feel your love 

There were a few years there where, according to our son, dear husband and I were "antiques" and didn't know anything. We just let him think that and let him try his own way. He slowly started asking for advice and now it is amazing that the older he gets (29 this year) the more we suddenly again seem to know - lol!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So glad your drain problem is resolved :!:
> You look beautiful Sorlenna and so young in your avatar. Can't wait to see what you are working on. Keep creating the beautiful things you do.


Thank you! You are too kind. I have actually frogged the bottom border portion--I laid it out and stood back and looked at it and didn't care for it, and DD had the same reaction, "Not quite right..." So I am trying a different pattern and we shall see what comes of it! I still think the idea is valid, and I won't give up!



Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne, would not mind having someone doing that at my place too- I'll do the baking/cooking in return, especially if I have a hand to help with the washing up! Ringo hair is not as bad as collie hair, but thank goodness for these new vacuum cleaners that you can wash out- at least the dust/mud he drags in is not red! It always amazes me just how much there is in the carpet!


I have just now done the vacuuming and washed out the filters! The Boys are revving up their spring shed...I see a bit more this time than last, though I did get them a "Shedmonster" comb that is working wonders for getting the mats out of the long haired fellow. He gets terrible mats as his hair sheds faster than he can groom. I am trying to do a little each day to keep it as under control as I can, and he tolerates this comb better than the last one (so far).



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, sorry to hear about the troubles with Alex. I hope it outgrows this "stage" quickly..Could the bad behavior be coming from a place of being "scared" -- he knows he needs to be on his own and with the new baby coming, may be feeling more of a "push" whether real or imagined---yet, he's scared of being able to be on his own. Kids are meant to fly from the nest---sometimes, it goes well and sometimes it doesn't, but it's a major separation that is fraught with emotion and tension. Prayers to you and the family as you all go through this.


I was thinking similar things about the situation; I wish he could sit down with my son for a while--that young man could give him a Come to Jesus talk from experience...he was 17 when we went through all this (he is 23 now and has grown up considerably--I am very proud of all he has accomplished since he got back on track). I pray that Alex will see his way clearly soon.

Shirley, the sweater is yummy so far! It will be a stunner when you've completed it, I am sure.  I know what you mean about "down time," as I have struggled with that off and on throughout my life; I have come to rely on the encouragement and support from my friends here as well--I don't know what I'd do without you all!

Marianne, you just sit back and bask in that love--you deserve it.

Our snow has melted, mostly, though apparently Texas is still dealing with it and has asked NM to keep the interstate closed until they clear it out there. Lots of unhappy people on the road/in town right now. I feel especially for the truckers in this situation.

Now I'm off to see if the third pattern attempt works on the shawl border--got to get DD to help me with some pictures later today too. I hope all have the best possible day/night!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Marianne, what a lovely e-mail you received!!! One doesn't think of boys being "mushy" but they have feelings too. How wonderful he expressed his thoughts/feelings to you. I love that you were there for those kids who obviously appreciate all your support and feel your love
> 
> There were a few years there where, according to our son, dear husband and I were "antiques" and didn't know anything. We just let him think that and let him try his own way. He slowly started asking for advice and now it is amazing that the older he gets (29 this year) the more we suddenly again seem to know - lol!


I totally understand that feeling as Ben was that way, LOL. It is great when the light bulb finally turns on for them isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > So glad your drain problem is resolved :!:
> ...


I saw the videos and pictures of Texas, NM and Ok, wow, to think this was the time I would be driving to TX to pick up stock for the store and to have a "vacation" in warmer weather! I have been ice bound in Amarillo several times, one time in Tumcumcarri (sp) that was not a fun time, as there were no rooms available. They let me stay in the lobby after a kind policeman told them it was too dangerous for me to stay in my small truck. I don't miss those trips at all!!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> yes- Saroz is going to teach it (Tree of Life) on May the 5th - it is so beautiful! I saw one a couple of weeks ago- she has about 4 of them. absolutely wonderful


That is a pretty afghan. I like the imagery.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello again crafty people! I am really liking the lacy scarf/shawlette I am making and am thinking that I would like to spend my birthday money on some blocking wires to help get better results - really, I'm tired of pinning wet things to bath towels  I found some on Amazon for $16.17. Are these the kind I want? I was under the impression that they are very expensive. Are they made of different materials? Are there +/- to different brands? Any suggestions/comments are very much welcomed!!! Thank you all in advance.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello again crafty people! I am really liking the lacy scarf/shawlette I am making and am thinking that I would like to spend my birthday money on some blocking wires to help get better results - really, I'm tired of pinning wet things to bath towels  I found some on Amazon for $16.17. Are these the kind I want? I was under the impression that they are very expensive. Are they made of different materials? Are there +/- to different brands? Any suggestions/comments are very much welcomed!!! Thank you all in advance.


Well I paid £21(approx$31) for my set...It has yard stick 20 pins and 12 wires,if using the wires I would suggest you get a set of foam mats(playmats)but as usual in UK things cost a darn sight more


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry no one was up tessa - hope you come back real soon.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I'm back on line now, have had problems with my eyes, a reaction to some very painful drops put in for my diabetic check. It's never been this bad before, I couldn't even read the keyboard letters. Hope everybody is well or improving, i'll have to come back when there are some people to talk to,
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having the same weather mawmaw - very cold and damp - not a day to be out if you don[t need to be. i'm with you on the arrival of spring - can't be soon enough.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Well, more freezing rain,sleet and snow today. Sure am ready for spring. All this low pressure is hard on those of us with fibromyalgia.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as if you will enjoy your retirement ptofvalerie - that's what it is for. hope your trip is exactly what you were hoping for - maybe you could share some of your pictures when you get back - we love pictures.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back on line now, have had problems with my eyes, a reaction to some very painful drops put in for my diabetic check. It's never been this bad before, I couldn't even read the keyboard letters. Hope everybody is well or improving, i'll have to come back when there are some people to talk to,
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.
> ...


I'm tearing up too! What wonderful sentiments and obviously well deserved. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you share a picture of your scarf ptofvalerie?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> [ I've just finished the scarf I've been knitting. Its the one for which I have given general directions on page 50 of this tea party.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


I do love that quote.....so often we're so blind we only see the hard road...happens to everyone, I guess. In my 'maturity' HAH! I've tried to be still and pray God will show me two or more roads! My minister's wife says she doesn't follow a 12-step program. She follows a 2-step program....'drop to my knees ....and pray'. I try to remember that in trying times!
Hope you can find a positive support group...and you know you always have one here even if all of us haven't been through what you have...Like I said before...'we gotcha back, Jack'!! 
Many hugs, and prayers.
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > How are you doing, pullover? take care of yourself.
> ...


But very apt for this forum!! Do you call a sweater a pullover in the US?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shirley - is that another of your great sweaters in your new avatar?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need to see that one modeled shirley.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234, where did you find the pattern for the crochet waterfall? Please and thank you!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have thought about it - but don't think it would be well received by the rest of the family.

sam



flyty1n said:


> My suggestion..the next time he slaps his mother, call the police and have him arrested for assault and battery. He can spend the night in the jail and find, much to his surprise, that society will not tolerate this behavior. Usually on the first offense the sentence is work related and he can learn "on the job" the problems with his behavior. When he gets before the judge he will discover the seriousness of his behavior.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah pammie - freedom just a short ways away. you won't know what to do with yourself.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Busy day at work today. Only 9 days left. It's good to be in single digits!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful for you marianne - but we already knew what a great person you are.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Latest pics of 'my boy,' 3 months old already.

Edit - that didn't work, I'll try again.

2nd edit - nope, not happening. I'll try again tomorrow. Think it's got a lot to do with AOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - there is a continuous stream of positive healing energy coming your way - you seem so upbeat - that is half the battle.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I want to apologize for coming on so strong in regard to Alex. I'm sure he is a wonderful young man that just needs to finish growing up. He is so blessed to have you as a grandfather too. Again, please accept my apology for being so verbal; I was out of line. Gweniepooh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


We always called them pullovers, but most of the people I know just call them sweaters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - a button up sweater we call a cardigan - one that you pull over your head we call a pullover - and one with no arms with or without buttons is a vest sweater.

sam



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - do not apologize - i so agree with everything you said - and believe me - i have said worse to him. he just makes me so angry i really find it difficult to keep my mouth shut.

i also have to admit it is not all his fault - he was never held to any standard of behavior. there has to be some discipline when raising children - they need to have limits - after all - who are the parents. i keep asking heidi "who is the parent here?"

none the less it is no excuse for how he treats everyone - he is basically a bully - maybe someone will knock him down a few pegs and show him the light.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I want to apologize for coming on so strong in regard to Alex. I'm sure he is a wonderful young man that just needs to finish growing up. He is so blessed to have you as a grandfather too. Again, please accept my apology for being so verbal; I was out of line. Gweniepooh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our dogs just looked so peacefully and cozy I had to take a picture and of course that meant I had to share with my KTP friends. Funny all our dogs "blondes" now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for you people in and around portland oregon check this out.

sam

http://www.yarniapdx.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the doggy sweater gwen.

great looking dogs - aren't dogs wonderful - i just love my hickory to pieces.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Our dogs just looked so peacefully and cozy I had to take a picture and of course that meant I had to share with my KTP friends. Funny all our dogs "blondes" now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> gwen - do not apologize - i so agree with everything you said - and believe me - i have said worse to him. he just makes me so angry i really find it difficult to keep my mouth shut.
> 
> i also have to admit it is not all his fault - he was never held to any standard of behavior. there has to be some discipline when raising children - they need to have limits - after all - who are the parents. i keep asking heidi "who is the parent here?"
> 
> ...


I agree Sam, all kids need guidance and rules and boundaries set by parents/guardians. However, sometimes it is not the case and then well, , , , , , , sending heaps of prayers your way, and may they bounce on Alex's behavours. Perhaps some will stick??


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you people in and around portland oregon check this out.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarniapdx.com/


Sam, have you been to this store? bet there are lots of us who would not mind going to this place and checking it all out!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you people in and around portland oregon check this out.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarniapdx.com/


What a great site. I may even find the yarn I have been looking for a sweater.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > How are you doing, pullover? take care of yourself.
> ...


I just reallized it - yes I do, didn't notice- will have to watch it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sweater actually is Mario's but also fits Molly and DH put it on her the other day. I love my dogs so much. I grew up with my dad raising hunting dogs; pointers. We always had several dogs with at least one or two that were just family pets. I can't imagine not having dogs and cats for that matter. But our dogs are the epitome of unconditional love. The cats think we are their servants. LOL

quote=thewren]love the doggy sweater gwen.

great looking dogs - aren't dogs wonderful - i just love my hickory to pieces.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Our dogs just looked so peacefully and cozy I had to take a picture and of course that meant I had to share with my KTP friends. Funny all our dogs "blondes" now.


[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> ,Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.
> 
> I am so pleased for you Marianne - you deserve some good things to happen and here is #1! -- I congratulate you -- your kindness must have shown through for them to honor you this way. Please send pictures of your new 'grand baby' when you get some. Do you have Skype? might be fun to set it up and then they can talk to you on line and you can watch the little one grow! Not too far away - I am so happy for you! Shirley


I agree that's an honor and the couple could not have chosen anyone better to be Nana than Marianne.
Shirley, every sweater of yours I love more than the last and the white one of your present avatar is now my very favorite...looks like Spring and I think we're all ready for that...well, those of us in the Northern hemisphere!!
juneK[/quote]

Thanks so much! I just wore my last coat of manycolors to the dermatologist who informed me I have skin cancer -(not the worst kind) and immediately changed the subject to the sweater. My dh was not happy as he thought it would upset me but it was rather nice. I figure the doctor wasn't too worried about the cancer! anyway I have to have it removed and it is on the bridge of my nose very close to the eye. There will be some scarring but a surgeon is going to do it. I am past the point of worrying about a scar -- oh well. Meanwhile the doctor and the nurse nearly took my sweater off of me to see how I did it. It is so nice when people like your work.

The cream one in the avatar is one I am thinking about teaching - it is quite plain except for the embroidery which is all duplicate stitch. thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > jomacoy said:
> ...


I am writing down what I do and if I like it and others like it - we will do a crochet waterfall sometime this summer in the workshop. I think that we can do quite a bit to get more interest in crochet - as it is such a great technique and so useful. People don't realize how often you can use it for lovely borders etc. it is much faster than knitting too.

We have a basic crochet coming next week for those who don't know much if anything about the stitches, hooks etc.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> shirley - is that another of your great sweaters in your new avatar?
> 
> sam


yes it is Sam, thanks .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i have never been to this store although i have been in portland several times. i do get their newsletter though and am thinking about ordering some yarn.

i also got this notice from webs -

http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-noro-discontinued-colors/?utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2-26-13

think i am definitely going to order some of this.

sam


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > for you people in and around portland oregon check this out.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cute dogs! I love mine too. I keep saying that they are the love of my life! I don't know what I would do without them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our dogs just looked so peacefully and cozy I had to take a picture and of course that meant I had to share with my KTP friends. Funny all our dogs "blondes" now.


They're all gorgeous!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I have a brilliant idea for Alex and his wayward behaviour --- you must teach him how to knit. Knitting brings patience, and when you make a mistake, you get to rip it out and redo it the right way!!! You have to know how to read a pattern and make the stitches -- there are some rules to follow in order to be successful. Perhaps knitting will show him how to life life properly??? hmmmmmm,


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - i have never been to this store although i have been in portland several times. i do get their newsletter though and am thinking about ordering some yarn.
> 
> i also got this notice from webs -
> 
> ...


Sure is an abundance of yarn at the webs store!!!!!!!  I could definitely go for a playdate with these yarn balls!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think he views knitting as something only women do - like washing dishes - doing laundry - etc - he is much like his father in his views of a women's place - certainly not beside him. i keep hoping age might instill some good ideals in him - we'll see.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I have a brilliant idea for Alex and his wayward behaviour --- you must teach him how to knit. Knitting brings patience, and when you make a mistake, you get to rip it out and redo it the right way!!! You have to know how to read a pattern and make the stitches -- there are some rules to follow in order to be successful. Perhaps knitting will show him how to life life properly??? hmmmmmm,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

visited next door - heidi is feeling some better - very tired and washed out - alexis started throwing up this morning - bailee started throwing up this morning - neither went to school. neither little boy is feeling too good although they both went to school. think it will go through the entire family before it is over. i drank some coffee with heidi and then came home - not something i need to catch. lol

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think he views knitting as something only women do - like washing dishes - doing laundry - etc - he is much like his father in his views of a women's place - certainly not beside him. i keep hoping age might instill some good ideals in him - we'll see.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, hope springs eternal when it comes to our kids, grandkids, and family!!!! We must not ever give up our prayers, hopes, dreams that they will become responsible citizens! 

Bundles of engery being sent for Heidi! Health for the lil ones too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - i keep hoping.

i think my stress level as far as heidi is concerned will remain quite high; until the healthy baby is in my arms.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost six o'clock here - think i will go watch some news and knit a bit. frogged about eight rows of my kimono so will knit on it tonight and try to catch up.

sam

back in a bit


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Is there a link to the crochet workshop?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> could you share a picture of your scarf ptofvalerie?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks five - i keep hoping.
> 
> i think my stress level as far as heidi is concerned will remain quite high; until the healthy baby is in my arms.
> 
> ...


And you will hold that lil one!!! bet you will be the proudest grandpa around! :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just cannot catch up this week! I'm not even to page 60 yet!
Hope all are well and happy and having a pleasant week. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I just cannot catch up this week! I'm not even to page 60 yet!
> Hope all are well and happy and having a pleasant week. Hugs to everyone.


Hugs right back, you only have 6 pages left to go!!!!!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Sending love and a big hug. I've been thinking about you today as have so many at the tea party. You are high priority. Most affectionately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Had forgotten there might be a terminology problem, I thought it was so funny!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Really liked Castle last night. I found a bunch of tv series on my kindle today that I can watch for free with my prime membership. There are a bunch from the UK that sound good. Just what I need another way to waste time. Lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks five - i keep hoping.
> 
> i think my stress level as far as heidi is concerned will remain quite high; until the healthy baby is in my arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Ohhhhh definitely up for this 1. When I was a young child about 7/8 I was taught how to crochet by an old ladies sister that lived near us but I never got past the basics realy as she only used to come and stay for a short holiday every year. We moved when I was 11 to a bigger house as mum had just had her 5th child, there were 4 of us girls by then and 1 brother who needed a room of his own. We lived on a council estate at the time and where we lived on it there were old peoples bungalows, 2 of them occupied by a Mr & Mrs Hartley and a Mr and Mrs Eyres. Mrs Eyres used to be a dressmaker for royalty and had a wonderful box of scraps that she used to let me rummage through, she taught me to make clothes for my dolls. Mrs Hartley was the one with the sister who taught me to crochet. They sort of adopted us and I remember Mr Hartley used to post sweet cigeretts through our door for my brother and I. All 4 of them passed away before we moved but I still have such vivid memories of them, it was like having 2 more sets of grandparents and I seemed to spend a great deal of my time at their bungalows. Such happy memories. lyn x


Designer1234 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the book list of ones you like to read. I went to the library today and checked out my first Ian Rankin.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I had the best afternoon today. I had to go to Target...time to put my old slow cooker out of its misery. It either wouldn't heat up at all or else it got way too hot, even on the Low setting. I figured it was only a matter of time before I either poisoned someone or else had a fire - lol! I picked up the new Crockpot and was browsing through some other aisles when I happened upon the laundry aisle with baskets and hangers and such. I saw this box and knew immediately it was the answer to a storage problem. Dear son and daughter-in-law have been busy fixing up things in their house and I have been keeping my mom's dresser and chest of drawers for them, until they say they are ready. Sounds like it won't be long and they will want them. I have yarn stored in the dresser and just odds and ends in the chest. Back to Target...I found this laundry sorting station on wheels and knew immediately that it would help me with my yarn. The top is a smaller padded ironing board that flips up to reveal 3 bags with mesh on the sides (so I can see what yarn is in what bag...see where I'm going here?) so I can have the iron sitting on top and it will always be at the ready. I figure the first bag will house lace, sock and baby yarn. The middle bag will house sport weight yarn and the last bag will house regular worsted weight yarn. I don't work a lot with bulky yarn. I already have it put together and am so excited to start filling it up  It was a little pricey but if I purchased an actual piece of furniture or a book shelf, I'm thinking I would have spent more. If we ever do move to a smaller place on one level, it can always serve its original purpose for laundry


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


It is starting next Monday - and I doubt it will open prior to that. I will be sending a post in the daily digest on Sunday and it will announce it -- you can go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

on Sunday night and it will show in the workshops -- scroll down once you are there until you see the basic Crochet with prismatic - which will be #Workshop #17 -- I will be announcing what you will need in our daily digest before then - or in Main.

Rachel, the teacher is one of our Managers and will teach you the basics and will also teach an easy crochet slipper pair, as well as how to do a square for an afghan and other information.

watch for the Knitting and Crochet Workshops in the daily digest on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, we got the wet snow and wind that was being forecast. School and many other places closed early - DH and DGS's school closed at 1:00 p.m. so we had a "snow day". DD left work at 4:00 p.m. and had quite a hectic ride home - but everyone is safe and sound and time for some good comfort food. I made mac & cheese, baked breaded chicken and green beans. Don't think we'll try to plow out tonight - may do so tomorrow. We cleared the walk and the stoop...tomorrow I'll clear the sidewalk past our house and neighbors on both sides---they're older so we try to help out.

Everyone stay safe and warm!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Shirley that is going to be really beautiful! Can't wait til you finish. I am working on one called Pinapple Lace Shawl. It is from the Caron yarn websight. Have made 3 already. The first in a cream color and rest in black and this is black. 3 daughters all wanted it in black. Cannot wait to get it finished!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well, we got the wet snow and wind that was being forecast. School and many other places closed early - DH and DGS's school closed at 1:00 p.m. so we had a "snow day". DD left work at 4:00 p.m. and had quite a hectic ride home - but everyone is safe and sound and time for some good comfort food. I made mac & cheese, baked breaded chicken and green beans. Don't think we'll try to plow out tonight - may do so tomorrow. We cleared the walk and the stoop...tomorrow I'll clear the sidewalk past our house and neighbors on both sides---they're older so we try to help out.
> 
> Everyone stay safe and warm!!


Sounds like you will have quite a workout tomorrow!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, worrying about our children is what parents do! My 89 year old mother still worries about me, I worry about my 27 year old daughter, and I am sure she will worry about her children as well. I think it is called love because we want them to be happy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo I like that! I need to make a trip to Target possibly tomorrow.



gottastch said:


> I had the best afternoon today. I had to go to Target...time to put my old slow cooker out of its misery. It either wouldn't heat up at all or else it got way too hot, even on the Low setting. I figured it was only a matter of time before I either poisoned someone or else had a fire - lol! I picked up the new Crockpot and was browsing through some other aisles when I happened upon the laundry aisle with baskets and hangers and such. I saw this box and knew immediately it was the answer to a storage problem. Dear son and daughter-in-law have been busy fixing up things in their house and I have been keeping my mom's dresser and chest of drawers for them, until they say they are ready. Sounds like it won't be long and they will want them. I have yarn stored in the dresser and just odds and ends in the chest. Back to Target...I found this laundry sorting station on wheels and knew immediately that it would help me with my yarn. The top is a smaller padded ironing board that flips up to reveal 3 bags with mesh on the sides (so I can see what yarn is in what bag...see where I'm going here?) so I can have the iron sitting on top and it will always be at the ready. I figure the first bag will house lace, sock and baby yarn. The middle bag will house sport weight yarn and the last bag will house regular worsted weight yarn. I don't work a lot with bulky yarn. I already have it put together and am so excited to start filling it up  It was a little pricey but if I purchased an actual piece of furniture or a book shelf, I'm thinking I would have spent more. If we ever do move to a smaller place on one level, it can always serve its original purpose for laundry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers being sent for Heidi and ALL the kids for good health both physically, mentally, and spiritually; wherever healing is needed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I had the best afternoon today. I had to go to Target...time to put my old slow cooker out of its misery. It either wouldn't heat up at all or else it got way too hot, even on the Low setting. I figured it was only a matter of time before I either poisoned someone or else had a fire - lol! I picked up the new Crockpot and was browsing through some other aisles when I happened upon the laundry aisle with baskets and hangers and such. I saw this box and knew immediately it was the answer to a storage problem. Dear son and daughter-in-law have been busy fixing up things in their house and I have been keeping my mom's dresser and chest of drawers for them, until they say they are ready. Sounds like it won't be long and they will want them. I have yarn stored in the dresser and just odds and ends in the chest. Back to Target...I found this laundry sorting station on wheels and knew immediately that it would help me with my yarn. The top is a smaller padded ironing board that flips up to reveal 3 bags with mesh on the sides (so I can see what yarn is in what bag...see where I'm going here?) so I can have the iron sitting on top and it will always be at the ready. I figure the first bag will house lace, sock and baby yarn. The middle bag will house sport weight yarn and the last bag will house regular worsted weight yarn. I don't work a lot with bulky yarn. I already have it put together and am so excited to start filling it up  It was a little pricey but if I purchased an actual piece of furniture or a book shelf, I'm thinking I would have spent more. If we ever do move to a smaller place on one level, it can always serve its original purpose for laundry


I see a trip to target tomorrow, this will come in very handy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I had the best afternoon today. I had to go to Target...time to put my old slow cooker out of its misery. It either wouldn't heat up at all or else it got way too hot, even on the Low setting. I figured it was only a matter of time before I either poisoned someone or else had a fire - lol! I picked up the new Crockpot and was browsing through some other aisles when I happened upon the laundry aisle with baskets and hangers and such. I saw this box and knew immediately it was the answer to a storage problem. Dear son and daughter-in-law have been busy fixing up things in their house and I have been keeping my mom's dresser and chest of drawers for them, until they say they are ready. Sounds like it won't be long and they will want them. I have yarn stored in the dresser and just odds and ends in the chest. Back to Target...I found this laundry sorting station on wheels and knew immediately that it would help me with my yarn. The top is a smaller padded ironing board that flips up to reveal 3 bags with mesh on the sides (so I can see what yarn is in what bag...see where I'm going here?) so I can have the iron sitting on top and it will always be at the ready. I figure the first bag will house lace, sock and baby yarn. The middle bag will house sport weight yarn and the last bag will house regular worsted weight yarn. I don't work a lot with bulky yarn. I already have it put together and am so excited to start filling it up  It was a little pricey but if I purchased an actual piece of furniture or a book shelf, I'm thinking I would have spent more. If we ever do move to a smaller place on one level, it can always serve its original purpose for laundry
> ...


sounds brilliant but I'd have to go an awfully long distance, like the US to find a Target Store I suspect!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Such a wonderful gift! Very special email. Thank you for posting your treasure. Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oh dear the big news here this afternoon is that we have a person dead from attack by Mako Shark just north of Auckland at Muriwai Beach- Shirley may well have been there when she lived north of the city. [back in the 70's] The West Coast beaches are very dangerous- usually from rips, but this is the first death form Shark attack for many years.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Puplover,

Most oncology departments offer support groups. Check with your hospital or doctor to see what is offered. I'm sure that will be helpful for you. Only those who have gone through the same thing will really understand what you are feeling.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok guys - just a quick note to let you know that we rolled out of kingman about noon today (tues) and now we are curled up with the slowest wifi connection in AZ! We are inI quartz site southern AZ and tomorrow we will check out all the vendors and swap meets! I will keep my eyes open for yarn bowls ! Hope everyone is happy and healthy! I will read and not comment so as to share the connection with DH as he watches old law and order on Netflix. I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok guys - just a quick note to let you know that we rolled out of kingman about noon today (tues) and now we are curled up with the slowest wifi connection in AZ! We are inI quartz site southern AZ and tomorrow we will check out all the vendors and swap meets! I will keep my eyes open for yarn bowls ! Hope everyone is happy and healthy! I will read and not comment so as to share the connection with DH as he watches old law and order on Netflix. I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ


We visited the market in Quartzite - quite a place! our first time in Arizona on our way to Mesa-- I really loved Arizona - so different than Alberta.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok guys - just a quick note to let you know that we rolled out of kingman about noon today (tues) and now we are curled up with the slowest wifi connection in AZ! We are inI quartz site southern AZ and tomorrow we will check out all the vendors and swap meets! I will keep my eyes open for yarn bowls ! Hope everyone is happy and healthy! I will read and not comment so as to share the connection with DH as he watches old law and order on Netflix. I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ


It is good to hear you so happy together, after all the illness of recent months! looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Shirley that is going to be really beautiful! Can't wait til you finish. I am working on one called Pinapple Lace Shawl. It is from the Caron yarn websight. Have made 3 already. The first in a cream color and rest in black and this is black. 3 daughters all wanted it in black. Cannot wait to get it finished!


I hope you will post a picture or pictures of them. I love the pineapple - haven't done one since a table cloth many years ago. My sister still uses it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A shark attack! That is scary for those that like to swim in the ocean. However, when I went SCUBA diving in Mexico, someone spotted a shark as we were getting on the boat. Everyone of us put our gear back on and got in the water! Pretty stupid, but it was a small shark. I can't remember what kind it was. Probably one that leaves humans alone. It had already left the area when we got in.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok guys - just a quick note to let you know that we rolled out of kingman about noon today (tues) and now we are curled up with the slowest wifi connection in AZ! We are inI quartz site southern AZ and tomorrow we will check out all the vendors and swap meets! I will keep my eyes open for yarn bowls ! Hope everyone is happy and healthy! I will read and not comment so as to share the connection with DH as he watches old law and order on Netflix. I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ


Enjoy and have a great time!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ok guys - just a quick note to let you know that we rolled out of kingman about noon today (tues) and now we are curled up with the slowest wifi connection in AZ! We are inI quartz site southern AZ and tomorrow we will check out all the vendors and swap meets! I will keep my eyes open for yarn bowls ! Hope everyone is happy and healthy! I will read and not comment so as to share the connection with DH as he watches old law and order on Netflix. I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ


Toasting to you, AZ!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> for you people in and around portland oregon check this out.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yarniapdx.com/


very interesting. Yarnia is at the top of Oregon and I am at the bottom. But...sure would be fun to look in someday.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Think I'm going to bed. See you tomorrow!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She took a few unassisted steps while we were there so she'll be walking around all the time very soon....I'd think that ear problems would have a lot to do with balance, so I'm glad all that will be a non-issue.
> 
> I'll be back later - off to do the mundane chores of laundry, ironing and cooking. I need to get our flight arrangements made for the family reunion in Bend, OR in June---that will give me something to look forward to and lighten my mood.


Isn't it exciting watching them learn to walk.
Ear infections like she is getting impact the middle ear and balance is in the inner ear so balance isn't affected.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> almost six o'clock here - think i will go watch some news and knit a bit. frogged about eight rows of my kimono so will knit on it tonight and try to catch up.
> 
> sam
> 
> back in a bit


Did you start in on a kid's origami kimono jacket? (I missed it if you did)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My suggestion..the next time he slaps his mother, call the police and have him arrested for assault and battery. He can spend the night in the jail and find, much to his surprise, that society will not tolerate this behavior. Usually on the first offense the sentence is work related and he can learn "on the job" the problems with his behavior. When he gets before the judge he will discover the seriousness of his behavior.


However as he hit her because she slapped him (if I remember rightly) this suggestion could well backfire! I'm not saying what he did was right of course it wasn't, but Heidi could find herself in trouble as well. I well know hard it is to avoid hitting an older child- and have thrown things at her (with enough control left to know that what I was throwing was soft and so wouldn't harm her).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Marianne - what a wonderful gift they have given you - asking you to be the little one's Nana! wow! you will love that little one so much and she is soooo lucky to have you in her life.
> ...


How wonderful to know how aprreciated you are by other kids- shows that you deserve it.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Really liked Castle last night. I found a bunch of tv series on my kindle today that I can watch for free with my prime membership. There are a bunch from the UK that sound good. Just what I need another way to waste time. Lol


No time is wasted. Do what you want when you want. By the way...when I had the breast cancer surgery the hospital assigned me a nurse navigator. I could call, email or go in to just talk about how I felt or what I wanted to know. I still get emails because she has a session for drop-ins to share...usually six to 12 attending. Also has meditations and lectures going on through the year. It is provided by the hospital...check out if they have this service in your area.

Marianne....isnt it wonderful to get the love returned. When young people are growing up it is hard to see that the love will come back...and it is sweeter ....for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree that's an honor and the couple could not have chosen anyone better to be Nana than Marianne.
> Shirley, every sweater of yours I love more than the last and the white one of your present avatar is now my very favorite...looks like Spring and I think we're all ready for that...well, those of us in the Northern hemisphere!!
> juneK


Whereas Julie and I are waiting for winter. Mind you today is cool and wet


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys - just a quick note to let you know that we rolled out of kingman about noon today (tues) and now we are curled up with the slowest wifi connection in AZ! We are inI quartz site southern AZ and tomorrow we will check out all the vendors and swap meets! I will keep my eyes open for yarn bowls ! Hope everyone is happy and healthy! I will read and not comment so as to share the connection with DH as he watches old law and order on Netflix. I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ
> ...


 yes...I want to see some sunshine and you enjoying knitting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just want everyone to know there will be a new 'Workshop happenings' with the daily digest tomorrow - it will be the bottom section below the long add.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - i have never been to this store although i have been in portland several times. i do get their newsletter though and am thinking about ordering some yarn.
> 
> i also got this notice from webs -
> 
> ...


Hey Sam that would be a great place for us to have our next yarn crawl. What do you think KatyNora? We would just have to start a little earlier in the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This evening DH mentioned we were almost out of firewood so I did some checking, left a message at one place and they called me back. the gentleman was quite nice and I road out to his saw mill which was fairly close to us, selected the stack/size of the load of wood and arranged to have it delivered. It turned out that the young man delivering the wood I had taught in middle school some 10 years ago. It was good to see him. Unfortunately his truck got stuck in our back yard (neither of us realized how saturated the ground was after the rain we've had the past couple of mornings. Here it is 11:40 pm and the poor dear has gone back to the farm where the saw mill business is located to see if he can get a chain and help to pull his truck out. (initially had a friend come and have a tow truck service come but they said because it was on private property they couldn't help due to insurance issues. ) I let him know that if he had other means of transportation to get to his day job he could leave the truck in the yard and deal with it tomorrow if he wanted to do so. He's suppose to call me back on my cell phone in a bit and let me know what he intends to do. I felt so bad for him as he used my wheelbarrow and made trip after trip unloading his truck of the firewood back and forth across the yard. He was a good kid in middle school and is an honorable young man now. He kept apologizing for getting stuck. I reassured him that it was not a big deal.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Shirley that is going to be really beautiful! Can't wait til you finish. I am working on one called Pinapple Lace Shawl. It is from the Caron yarn websight. Have made 3 already. The first in a cream color and rest in black and this is black. 3 daughters all wanted it in black. Cannot wait to get it finished!
> ...


When I finish this one I will post a picture. Others already taken and no pictures. Will post picture in progress.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful Jomacoy. I want to learn to crochet. I did very basic crochet over 50 years ago; made a round rug out of fabric scraps but this work of yours is beautiful. Hope to see more.



jomacoy said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > jomacoy said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love hearing from you pontuf - so just come in for a cuppa as you have the time - you don't need to be caught up.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I just cannot catch up this week! I'm not even to page 60 yet!
> Hope all are well and happy and having a pleasant week. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang, just heard what sounded like gun shots coming from the mobile home park that backs up to our property. Have called 911 to report it. Told them I couldn't be sure but it did sound like 5 shots. Hope it was just firecrackers but who knows. They said they would send an officer out to drive around the area. Love my home/property but sure hate the way the surrounding property has developed over the decades.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful Jomacoy. I want to learn to crochet. I did very basic crochet over 50 years ago; made a round rug out of fabric scraps but this work of yours is beautiful. Hope to see more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cool idea kathy - you will have to take a picture when it is filled.

sam



gottastch said:


> I had the best afternoon today. I had to go to Target...time to put my old slow cooker out of its misery. It either wouldn't heat up at all or else it got way too hot, even on the Low setting. I figured it was only a matter of time before I either poisoned someone or else had a fire - lol! I picked up the new Crockpot and was browsing through some other aisles when I happened upon the laundry aisle with baskets and hangers and such. I saw this box and knew immediately it was the answer to a storage problem. Dear son and daughter-in-law have been busy fixing up things in their house and I have been keeping my mom's dresser and chest of drawers for them, until they say they are ready. Sounds like it won't be long and they will want them. I have yarn stored in the dresser and just odds and ends in the chest. Back to Target...I found this laundry sorting station on wheels and knew immediately that it would help me with my yarn. The top is a smaller padded ironing board that flips up to reveal 3 bags with mesh on the sides (so I can see what yarn is in what bag...see where I'm going here?) so I can have the iron sitting on top and it will always be at the ready. I figure the first bag will house lace, sock and baby yarn. The middle bag will house sport weight yarn and the last bag will house regular worsted weight yarn. I don't work a lot with bulky yarn. I already have it put together and am so excited to start filling it up  It was a little pricey but if I purchased an actual piece of furniture or a book shelf, I'm thinking I would have spent more. If we ever do move to a smaller place on one level, it can always serve its original purpose for laundry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got almost an inch of rain - but so far no snow - and the temperature is above freezing thank goodness.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Well, we got the wet snow and wind that was being forecast. School and many other places closed early - DH and DGS's school closed at 1:00 p.m. so we had a "snow day". DD left work at 4:00 p.m. and had quite a hectic ride home - but everyone is safe and sound and time for some good comfort food. I made mac & cheese, baked breaded chicken and green beans. Don't think we'll try to plow out tonight - may do so tomorrow. We cleared the walk and the stoop...tomorrow I'll clear the sidewalk past our house and neighbors on both sides---they're older so we try to help out.
> 
> Everyone stay safe and warm!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you could take a picture and share it when you are finished.

sam



jomacoy said:


> Shirley that is going to be really beautiful! Can't wait til you finish. I am working on one called Pinapple Lace Shawl. It is from the Caron yarn websight. Have made 3 already. The first in a cream color and rest in black and this is black. 3 daughters all wanted it in black. Cannot wait to get it finished!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you mean target has not made it top nz - what about mcdonalds?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what wonderful news azsticks -- you both deserve it after all you have gone through. maybe you will even find some yarn at the swap meet.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Ok guys - just a quick note to let you know that we rolled out of kingman about noon today (tues) and now we are curled up with the slowest wifi connection in AZ! We are inI quartz site southern AZ and tomorrow we will check out all the vendors and swap meets! I will keep my eyes open for yarn bowls ! Hope everyone is happy and healthy! I will read and not comment so as to share the connection with DH as he watches old law and order on Netflix. I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have redkimba - in kelly green. need to go to joanns tomorrow to find some tan yarn for a tan stripe - so it will go with a pair of tan cords.

sam

maybe a white turtleneck

am i excited?



Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > almost six o'clock here - think i will go watch some news and knit a bit. frogged about eight rows of my kimono so will knit on it tonight and try to catch up.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

clear to portland - that would be fun - hope you know your way around - i sure don't. i do remember they had a fairly good streetcar system.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > no - i have never been to this store although i have been in portland several times. i do get their newsletter though and am thinking about ordering some yarn.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now you will have to post your baby kimono jacket when you finish it Sam. It sounds very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that's an honor and the couple could not have chosen anyone better to be Nana than Marianne.
> ...


We have been warm rather than hot- but no rain predicted for at least 10 days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is some heavy duty crocheting.

sam

and black -- i would have gone blind.



jomacoy said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > jomacoy said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will - and a picture of the baby wearing it when he does.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now you will have to post your baby kimono jacket when you finish it Sam. It sounds very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you mean target has not made it top nz - what about mcdonalds?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Don't recall hearing of Target- McDonalds has been here for a long time, as has KFC!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> wow - that is some heavy duty crocheting.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That is why it is in progress, can only work on it a little at a time. Will get finished soon I hope!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Must head to bed. Good night and sweet dreams. Good morning to everyone just starting their day. Hugs and prayers. Jo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is definitely time for me to go to bed - almost four o'clock - how did it get to be so late. a definite nap after breakfast. lol

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well 2am here, just woke up. I'm still way behind but did catch Sam's response to AZ Stick's post.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So AZ Sticks you guys are in Quartsite how neat! I always wanted to stop there and spend the night on the way to CA but never have. Also always wanted to check out the gem show and explore the swaps and markets. You have to fill us in and post some pictures. And are the swap meets good? Are you going on to CA? Glad to hear you are out and about. A road trip is good for the body and soul. I am in desperate need of one and so is Pontuf.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nothing on tv but Pawn Stars. Anyone watch this show? It's on The History Channel and it's a pawn shop in Las Vegas. Most of the items coming in are very interesting and historic not tacky or cheap. More on the vein of a reality show Antique Road Show with some funny characters.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Where's my Julie? Pontuf is looking for Ringo

Sam I hope Heidi is feeling better and the boys

Rookie, we heard on the radio in the car on the way home this evening that Chicago is getting hit with a BIG snow storm! Wow kinda late in the season for more snow! Although I think I remember it snowing on Easter one year. Stay warm .

I'm still way back in the 50's but did quickly skim some pages. AZ have a safe trip and keep us posted. You are my virtual road trip this week.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> clear to portland - that would be fun - hope you know your way around - i sure don't. i do remember they had a fairly good streetcar system.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I know my way around a lot of Portland. I grew up in Warren and my cousins and grandparents lived in Portland (I did too until we moved to Warren). I don't think it has changed so much that we couldn't find it.
Think of all the possibilities in between! Think of the knitting you and Katy could do as I drove.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Keep us posted on your trip AZ and tell us what's interesting at the swap meet. Glad you are both feeling well enough to travel.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> what wonderful news azsticks -- you both deserve it after all you have gone through. maybe you will even find some yarn at the swap meet.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Gwenie what an evening you have had! And then to meet up with a student that you taught years ago! 
OH gee what happened with the gunshots? Everyone OK? Stay away from the windows!

Pontuf

quote=Gweniepooh]This evening DH mentioned we were almost out of firewood so I did some checking, left a message at one place and they called me back. the gentleman was quite nice and I road out to his saw mill which was fairly close to us, selected the stack/size of the load of wood and arranged to have it delivered. It turned out that the young man delivering the wood I had taught in middle school some 10 years ago. It was good to see him. Unfortunately his truck got stuck in our back yard (neither of us realized how saturated the ground was after the rain we've had the past couple of mornings. Here it is 11:40 pm and the poor dear has gone back to the farm where the saw mill business is located to see if he can get a chain and help to pull his truck out. (initially had a friend come and have a tow truck service come but they said because it was on private property they couldn't help due to insurance issues. ) I let him know that if he had other means of transportation to get to his day job he could leave the truck in the yard and deal with it tomorrow if he wanted to do so. He's suppose to call me back on my cell phone in a bit and let me know what he intends to do. I felt so bad for him as he used my wheelbarrow and made trip after trip unloading his truck of the firewood back and forth across the yard. He was a good kid in middle school and is an honorable young man now. He kept apologizing for getting stuck. I reassured him that it was not a big deal.[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Must head to bed. Good night and sweet dreams. Good morning to everyone just starting their day. Hugs and prayers. Jo


I'm heading for that direction as well I just have a few more posts to finish. Night All!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Sandy! Hey someone is up!
My girlfriend goes to a week long sewing retreat every year in Portland and the lady who organizes it takes them to all the fabulous fabric and yarn stores. And it sounds like there are a lot of them. One particular fabric store is HUGE and very famous.

Pontuf

to portland - that would be fun - hope you know your way around - i sure don't. i do remember they had a fairly good streetcar system.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > no - i have never been to this store although i have been in portland several times. i do get their newsletter though and am thinking about ordering some yarn.
> ...


[/quote]

I know my way around a lot of Portland. I grew up in Warren and my cousins and grandparents lived in Portland (I did too until we moved to Warren). I don't think it has changed so much that we couldn't find it.
Think of all the possibilities in between! Think of the knitting you and Katy could do as I drove.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well back to sleep. 'nite all. Stay warm, stay safe, stay happy.

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

3am and guess what's on PBS. DCI Banks!
Going to try to watch it


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gottastch, what a great idea! Going to Target, this will suit me just fine. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch. This is fantastic! I love the way it looks and it is perfect for yarns. Also love the padded top.
Guess I'm off to Target later today. Love that store!
Thanks for posting the pictures.

Pontuf

had the best afternoon today. I had to go to Target...time to put my old slow cooker out of its misery. It either wouldn't heat up at all or else it got way too hot, even on the Low setting. I figured it was only a matter of time before I either poisoned someone or else had a fire - lol! I picked up the new Crockpot and was browsing through some other aisles when I happened upon the laundry aisle with baskets and hangers and such. I saw this box and knew immediately it was the answer to a storage problem. Dear son and daughter-in-law have been busy fixing up things in their house and I have been keeping my mom's dresser and chest of drawers for them, until they say they are ready. Sounds like it won't be long and they will want them. I have yarn stored in the dresser and just odds and ends in the chest. Back to Target...I found this laundry sorting station on wheels and knew immediately that it would help me with my yarn. The top is a smaller padded ironing board that flips up to reveal 3 bags with mesh on the sides (so I can see what yarn is in what bag...see where I'm going here?) so I can have the iron sitting on top and it will always be at the ready. I figure the first bag will house lace, sock and baby yarn. The middle bag will house sport weight yarn and the last bag will house regular worsted weight yarn. I don't work a lot with bulky yarn. I already have it put together and am so excited to start filling it up  It was a little pricey but if I purchased an actual piece of furniture or a book shelf, I'm thinking I would have spent more. If we ever do move to a smaller place on one level, it can always serve its original purpose for laundry  [/quote]


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Caught up again. We got a little freezing rain turning to rain which we need badly. Sorry for the folks north of us but glad it missed us. Tomorrow will be my birthday. 73 years young. Time sure passes fast. Think I will just put my feet up and knit for the day for my celebration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Where's my Julie? Pontuf is looking for Ringo
> 
> Sam I hope Heidi is feeling better and the boys
> 
> ...


Was tired- my feet had swollen badly and were hurting- so I am back off to the doctor later today, but had gone to lie down extra early. So missed you I get in a muddle remembering all the different time zones across the continent, I know Sam should have been in bed a couple of hours now. Ringo was very good most of the afternoon- did not bark too much at Lock nextdoor, you would laugh to see the effort he goes to- tail wagging furiously, racing this way and that, while Lock follows him on the other side of the fence- he is such a good puppy- seldom barks- so if he does you know it is serious. He looks possibly Alsatian/labrador and is eight months old so quite a bit of growing up still to do. 
still 24C here- 25 to one am I find it so much easier to sleep when it is cooler- have been in Fale's room because we raised the foot of his bed when he broke his ankle. 
have had a quick look at my two knitting books the Richard Rutt 'History of Hand Knitting' is going to keep me busy for some time, the second one written by James Norbury, is very wide ranging- Traditional Knitting Patterns from Scandinavia, the British Isles, France, Italy and other European countries- would not mind owning a copy of both- but book buying is on the back burner! A bit early for the BBC. Had better go lie down again- the all night Concert program is playing three Mozart Symphonies- at present the Paris. Must listen more to the radio! But I do seem to have had to go out an awful lot- partly because of the new shopping regime- I must contact my new friend who has offered to help me with the grocery shopping.
so Ringo and I hope Charlotte and Pontuf have had a good rest and kept warm! lol...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up again. We got a little freezing rain turning to rain which we need badly. Sorry for the folks north of us but glad it missed us. Tomorrow will be my birthday. 73 years young. Time sure passes fast. Think I will just put my feet up and knit for the day for my celebration.


Happy Birthday for tomorrow, MawMaw!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well it looks like it is my turn to be doing the solo- I must check out the table that apparently is now an illustrated posting- was not there when I read it- wonder if I could mock something up similar?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well it looks like it is my turn to be doing the solo- I must check out the table that apparently is now an illustrated posting- was not there when I read it- wonder if I could mock something up similar?


I'm here just reading and catching up while watching the news. Teens are off to school. We are getting rain at the moment and promises of snow later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning, Caren!

I really must head back to bed- I need a little water- my mouth is dry with the heat- you inevitably are needing warmth- I could do without it!!!!!

Happy Day, All!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Caren!
> 
> I really must head back to bed- I need a little water- my mouth is dry with the heat- you inevitably are needing warmth- I could do without it!!!!!
> 
> Happy Day, All!!!!!!


Night Julie, rest well. I will sit in the hot tub if I get too chilly today, of course it is rather difficult to knit while in there. Yes I have tried it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> Ohhhhh definitely up for this 1. When I was a young child about 7/8 I was taught how to crochet by an old ladies sister that lived near us but I never got past the basics realy as she only used to come and stay for a short holiday every year. We moved when I was 11 to a bigger house as mum had just had her 5th child, there were 4 of us girls by then and 1 brother who needed a room of his own. We lived on a council estate at the time and where we lived on it there were old peoples bungalows, 2 of them occupied by a Mr & Mrs Hartley and a Mr and Mrs Eyres. Mrs Eyres used to be a dressmaker for royalty and had a wonderful box of scraps that she used to let me rummage through, she taught me to make clothes for my dolls. Mrs Hartley was the one with the sister who taught me to crochet. They sort of adopted us and I remember Mr Hartley used to post sweet cigeretts through our door for my brother and I. All 4 of them passed away before we moved but I still have such vivid memories of them, it was like having 2 more sets of grandparents and I seemed to spend a great deal of my time at their bungalows. Such happy memories. lyn x
> ...................................................................................
> 
> I know what you mean about good neighbours like that, we had a Mr and Mrs Stevenson living in the flat above us when I was small and they too were like an extra set of grandparents to me. He was a tall man and she was small and round, and I called them Wee Steepens and Big Steepens! (I was still calling her that when I was in my 30's!) I spent a lot of time in their flat and I can remember too that Santa always left something for me at their house, and I never questioned it! Happy days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad to hear that...ENT says eustacian (sp?) tube in right ear may be affected too....DGD keeps slapping her head on that side. It will be nice when all is taken care of.


darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > She took a few unassisted steps while we were there so she'll be walking around all the time very soon....I'd think that ear problems would have a lot to do with balance, so I'm glad all that will be a non-issue.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> ........ I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ


...................................................................................

Look forward to that - just don't get the two mixed up! Enjoy your trip, we're heading off to the Isle of Skye on Monday for 3 nights, so hoping for decent weather - just dry will do!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning....thankfully, the snow stopped during the night. I've seen worse storms, but this one was so wet and heavy and came down so quickly that snow plows couldn't keep up. I think we got about 6" of the white stuff. It's going to be in the 40's today so some of it will melt. It was great fun for the big kids who made huge snow people in the front lawns. Will take DGS out today when the sun is out...maybe even go down a sled hill that's close by...but it's harder and harder for me to get up to the top.

AZ --- have a wonderful trip----sounds like so much fun!


Pontuf said:


> Where's my Julie? Pontuf is looking for Ringo
> 
> Sam I hope Heidi is feeling better and the boys
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday!!! What a great way to celebrate---


MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up again. We got a little freezing rain turning to rain which we need badly. Sorry for the folks north of us but glad it missed us. Tomorrow will be my birthday. 73 years young. Time sure passes fast. Think I will just put my feet up and knit for the day for my celebration.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I just cannot catch up this week! I'm not even to page 60 yet!
> Hope all are well and happy and having a pleasant week. Hugs to everyone.


Hope you and yours are doing well also!! Sending lots of hugs to share!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Really liked Castle last night. I found a bunch of tv series on my kindle today that I can watch for free with my prime membership. There are a bunch from the UK that sound good. Just what I need another way to waste time. Lol


Thanks for the good idea, I should check into what Kindle has to offer. My friends all laugh at me now when we get ready to leave the house, luckily I have a big leather bag! I pack my Kindle, my Nexus 7 (tablet) and Daniel upgraded my phone to a smart phone, he told me I can now leave all the others behind. But I need to feel a bit more confident in using it before I abandon my trusted electronics.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

melyn said:


> Ohhhhh definitely up for this 1. When I was a young child about 7/8 I was taught how to crochet by an old ladies sister that lived near us but I never got past the basics realy as she only used to come and stay for a short holiday every year. We moved when I was 11 to a bigger house as mum had just had her 5th child, there were 4 of us girls by then and 1 brother who needed a room of his own. We lived on a council estate at the time and where we lived on it there were old peoples bungalows, 2 of them occupied by a Mr & Mrs Hartley and a Mr and Mrs Eyres. Mrs Eyres used to be a dressmaker for royalty and had a wonderful box of scraps that she used to let me rummage through, she taught me to make clothes for my dolls. Mrs Hartley was the one with the sister who taught me to crochet. They sort of adopted us and I remember Mr Hartley used to post sweet cigeretts through our door for my brother and I. All 4 of them passed away before we moved but I still have such vivid memories of them, it was like having 2 more sets of grandparents and I seemed to spend a great deal of my time at their bungalows. Such happy memories. lyn x
> 
> Such wonderful memories, thank you for sharing.
> ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I had the best afternoon today. I had to go to Target...time to put my old slow cooker out of its misery. It either wouldn't heat up at all or else it got way too hot, even on the Low setting. I figured it was only a matter of time before I either poisoned someone or else had a fire - lol! I picked up the new Crockpot and was browsing through some other aisles when I happened upon the laundry aisle with baskets and hangers and such. I saw this box and knew immediately it was the answer to a storage problem. Dear son and daughter-in-law have been busy fixing up things in their house and I have been keeping my mom's dresser and chest of drawers for them, until they say they are ready. Sounds like it won't be long and they will want them. I have yarn stored in the dresser and just odds and ends in the chest. Back to Target...I found this laundry sorting station on wheels and knew immediately that it would help me with my yarn. The top is a smaller padded ironing board that flips up to reveal 3 bags with mesh on the sides (so I can see what yarn is in what bag...see where I'm going here?) so I can have the iron sitting on top and it will always be at the ready. I figure the first bag will house lace, sock and baby yarn. The middle bag will house sport weight yarn and the last bag will house regular worsted weight yarn. I don't work a lot with bulky yarn. I already have it put together and am so excited to start filling it up  It was a little pricey but if I purchased an actual piece of furniture or a book shelf, I'm thinking I would have spent more. If we ever do move to a smaller place on one level, it can always serve its original purpose for laundry


Ohhhhhh such a wonderful idea!! Hmmmm I think we have to make a trip to the "city" next week anyway, soooo might be able to slip into Target and check this out  I love how inventive we all are when it comes to our stash storage! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


So that's how I've been missing them, I rarely go to the daily anymore. I know I should but with my time so limited on the computer I got programmed to just come to the tea party. I'll have to start allowing time for the digest again. Thank you, I know I have missed out on a lot!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dang, just heard what sounded like gun shots coming from the mobile home park that backs up to our property. Have called 911 to report it. Told them I couldn't be sure but it did sound like 5 shots. Hope it was just firecrackers but who knows. They said they would send an officer out to drive around the area. Love my home/property but sure hate the way the surrounding property has developed over the decades.


Oh Gwen that is such aggravation, I have many friends who would have purchased the land surrounding their homes had they known what would be their future neighbors. We hear gun fire quite often but as we live in the rural area I guess it is the norm. Our small subdivision all nicer homes, across the road and just 3 houses down starts farm and ranch land. Just to the East less than a half mile there are 8 chicken houses. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: But that is the norm here also. If you have so many acres you can have a chicken house, I guess there is money in those as everywhere you look (in the rural area) there are these houses.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up again. We got a little freezing rain turning to rain which we need badly. Sorry for the folks north of us but glad it missed us. Tomorrow will be my birthday. 73 years young. Time sure passes fast. Think I will just put my feet up and knit for the day for my celebration.


A very Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy your day of celebrating!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you mean target has not made it top nz - what about mcdonalds?
> ...


Lucky you, we have McDonald's but no KFC, which is odd, we live in a major chicken raising area (G'ville promotes as the Chicken capital of the South or of GA) but the closest fried chicken place is a 20 mile drive! With the price of gas going sky high, we won't be making that many trips for sure! Cost C. $48 dollars for a half a tank.. last month she paid $51 for a full tank and we were almost on empty that time. I hope to fill the truck before it gets much higher. I have two tanks one is full the other probably on empty, LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


I have rationed myself to the KTP and Designer for quite a while, Because I like to keep up my knitted output. It has to be something quite outstanding to get my attention on the Digest, although thanks to Angora there are one or two I am now watching. 
It is so understandable Marianne given what you have described, that you have to limit computer time, it is all a matter of finding a balance, IMHO. 
so hot here- wish we could swap some of the precipitation you are getting in the US and Canada! 
The shark attack here has made headlines on the BBC, almost word for word what we had on our evening news. the last definite shark death here, apparently was in the 1930's.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up again. We got a little freezing rain turning to rain which we need badly. Sorry for the folks north of us but glad it missed us. Tomorrow will be my birthday. 73 years young. Time sure passes fast. Think I will just put my feet up and knit for the day for my celebration.


Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I send wishes for a most joyus day for you may this wonderful day bring happiness and joy throughout the year :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


BTW, I paid over $11 for 5 L of petrol for the lawnmower on Tuesday that is 1.32 gal [US] I wonder how many gallons to the tankful ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is the chicken place - Chick Fil-A? My daughter who lived in Alabama for 5 years was ecstatic when Chick-Fil-A opened up a place close by!! It was swamped last Thursday when it opened --- I'm sure it will be for awhile. I haven't had any reason to be out and about, so haven't been by there.



Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

On today's KP digest Inishowen was looking for the recipe for Cheddar Cheese Biscuits as sold in Red Lobster. I know someone posted the recipe here recently, (think it might have been Nana caren?) but can anyone tell me if it was this week's KTP or last week's before I trawl through? Or did anyone bookmark it?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, Caren!
> ...


Oh my, never thought of trying that, maybe with the yarn in a waterproof bag sitting on some type of floating device? Hmmmm this gives one something to ponder for sure! I wish we could have a hot tub, unfortunately our deck is too small to accommodate and I doubt if the landlord would be interested in enlarging. :thumbdown:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > ........ I will make sure to have DH take a pic of me knitting and wine drinking in front of the rig tomorrow! Luv-AZ
> ...


Have never been to Skye when it was't raining...hope you are lucky x


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I believe her tank holds 21 gallons, the price of the fuel on Monday was $3.89 a gallon where she paid $3.17 two weeks before!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our gas prices are over $4.00 USD per gallon...they've increased over 40 cents per gallon in the last month. The news stories say it's because we have some refineries that are offline for repairs and that the imported oil is more expensive. If the rates keep going up that will really put a damper on Spring Vacation trips and summer vacations!! The gas in WI was $3.70 per gallon so we filled up on our way back from DGD's birthday party. Our State and County add quite a bit of extra for taxes...our State of IL is very broke (very crooked politicians!!) and many of our social services are being cut....and many more cuts to come. If people are due State Tax Refunds after filing, they may get their amounts in increments...if at all or so the tax people are staying. I'm going to get our tax information ready this week to get our filing done next week.



Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> On today's KP digest Inishowen was looking for the recipe for Cheddar Cheese Biscuits as sold in Red Lobster. I know someone posted the recipe here recently, (think it might have been Nana caren?) but can anyone tell me if it was this week's KTP or last week's before I trawl through? Or did anyone bookmark it?


sure it was Caren! a week or few back!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is the chicken place - Chick Fil-A? My daughter who lived in Alabama for 5 years was ecstatic when Chick-Fil-A opened up a place close by!! It was swamped last Thursday when it opened --- I'm sure it will be for awhile. I haven't had any reason to be out and about, so haven't been by there.
> 
> There is a Chick-Fil-A but there is also a BoJangles, they have the meals similar to KFC, I do love KFC, but have really enjoyed the Bo's, very crunchy and Mom and C love the slaw. Chick a Fil as my mom calls it has great sandwiches.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > On today's KP digest Inishowen was looking for the recipe for Cheddar Cheese Biscuits as sold in Red Lobster. I know someone posted the recipe here recently, (think it might have been Nana caren?) but can anyone tell me if it was this week's KTP or last week's before I trawl through? Or did anyone bookmark it?
> ...


It was - I found it on her posts, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


If my arithmetic logic is OK, that would be about $174.00 NZ!

And that was for Regular, not Premium!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our gas prices are over $4.00 USD per gallon...they've increased over 40 cents per gallon in the last month. The news stories say it's because we have some refineries that are offline for repairs and that the imported oil is more expensive. If the rates keep going up that will really put a damper on Spring Vacation trips and summer vacations!! The gas in WI was $3.70 per gallon so we filled up on our way back from DGD's birthday party. Our State and County add quite a bit of extra for taxes...our State of IL is very broke (very crooked politicians!!) and many of our social services are being cut....and many more cuts to come. If people are due State Tax Refunds after filing, they may get their amounts in increments...if at all or so the tax people are staying. I'm going to get our tax information ready this week to get our filing done next week.
> 
> I am afraid of what the prices will be this summer, from what I understand they are saying the prices will stay higher this year. That will mean less tourist for all the areas that depend on the summer visitors to make ends meet for the winter. Also means I may rent a car to make trips I'm sure I can rent a more economical on gas than what my truck consumes, LOL I've teased that it uses gallons to the miles instead of miles per gallon
> 
> :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


There was also a receipt for a home made 'Bisquick'


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have Brown's Chicken (local chain) along with KFC and now Chick-Fil-A, but my favorite is a little diner not far from us which is just open for breakfast and lunch (great food & very creative), but they have a take out menu for dinner with a limited menu. It's usually 5 choices -- and when they have their "broasted chicken" dinner -- I'm on the phone ordering. The broasting is a combination of pressure and oil cooking. The crust is delicious and the meat is moist and juicy.



Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Is the chicken place - Chick Fil-A? My daughter who lived in Alabama for 5 years was ecstatic when Chick-Fil-A opened up a place close by!! It was swamped last Thursday when it opened --- I'm sure it will be for awhile. I haven't had any reason to be out and about, so haven't been by there.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> 3am and guess what's on PBS. DCI Banks!
> Going to try to watch it


Is that the name of the show DCI Banks? I have searched our pbs and cannot find it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


The only time I have been to Skye it was wet and quite bleak, and that was September [2011] I think Kate and DH are brave going over now- my brother went to Skye in winter and got caught in a blizzard- he slept in his Mini, and woke to total white out- had to dig his way out- a full bladder full helped the melting process! this was back in the 1960's...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes, found that too and I've PMed Inishowen. Thanks, Julie. I tried last night to put up some more pics of Luke, but it wouldn't work, going to try again now and see what happens.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes it is DCI Banks and is on our PBS channels -- it's not on as a regular series right now, but varying episodes show up from time to time. The next one being shown here is this Thursday on channel 370. To find it, I set an "auto record" on my Comcast DVR for anything with that name.



Pup lover said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 3am and guess what's on PBS. DCI Banks!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne that is a beautiful scene for your new avatar!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the picture ---- Hi Luke....thanks, Kate, for responding to Inishowen...I was looking back through the posts to find the recipe, but you got there first.



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Luke and Grand dad? He is growing so tall!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> On today's KP digest Inishowen was looking for the recipe for Cheddar Cheese Biscuits as sold in Red Lobster. I know someone posted the recipe here recently, (think it might have been Nana caren?) but can anyone tell me if it was this week's KTP or last week's before I trawl through? Or did anyone bookmark it?


Here it is.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-147031-29.html#2824750


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > On today's KP digest Inishowen was looking for the recipe for Cheddar Cheese Biscuits as sold in Red Lobster. I know someone posted the recipe here recently, (think it might have been Nana caren?) but can anyone tell me if it was this week's KTP or last week's before I trawl through? Or did anyone bookmark it?
> ...


do you have the link for your 'bisquick' receipt? I failed to write it down! Would be grateful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


No it's my brother holding him. I think he is going to be tall, his mum said thet the clinic said he's on the 98th percentile for length - not sure what that means, but it sounds big to me! :lol: I tend to forget that his dad is quite tall (just over 6 ft) because my other DS is so tall (6ft 4 in)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-147031-30.html


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much! I just wore my last coat of manycolors to the dermatologist who informed me I have skin cancer -(not the worst kind) and immediately changed the subject to the sweater. My dh was not happy as he thought it would upset me but it was rather nice. I figure the doctor wasn't too worried about the cancer! anyway I have to have it removed and it is on the bridge of my nose very close to the eye. There will be some scarring but a surgeon is going to do it. I am past the point of worrying about a scar -- oh well. Meanwhile the doctor and the nurse nearly took my sweater off of me to see how I did it. It is so nice when people like your work.

The cream one in the avatar is one I am thinking about teaching - it is quite plain except for the embroidery which is all duplicate stitch. thanks for the kind words.[/quote]

Unfortunately, my knitting and crocheting is on hold for a while. I've done so much, I have tendinitis in my arm and shoulder...at least, I'm pretty sure that's what it is...see my dr next week. Sure hope there's no surgery in my future but if it takes away the pain, there'll be no argument. 
I have a friend who just had skin cancer removed from the bridge of her nose and she said the other day, she was only wearing the band-aid because her glasses rubbed the spot. Pray yours will be that easy to remove and recover from....that seems to be a 'favorite' spot for skin cancer. This is the second of my friends to have one removed in that area!
I knew how you did that lovely sweater...but it's gorgeous!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I enjoyed reading these memories. I had the same kinds of loving experiences growing up. In fact, my first doll was named after one of these kind neighbor ladies. And on the subject of dolls, it was so nice to hear Marianne's news and to read about Cabbage Patch dolls. DD's first doll was a red-haired Cabbage Patch doll named Flo. My mother made a lovely wardrobe for Flo (including some knitted items). The dress Flo is now wearing is special because DD and GM also had dresses in this fabric. DD (now grown) had other treasured dolls but Flo was always first in her affections. When I read about the hospital in Marianne's town I wondered if it repaired dolls, but it doesn't seem that it does. Someday Flo will need medical attention---one leg has worked loose. Will have to look into doll hospitals nearby. As my mother(now passed away and missed forever) said of Flo, "She's been through a lot."



KateB said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh definitely up for this 1. When I was a young child about 7/8 I was taught how to crochet by an old ladies sister that lived near us but I never got past the basics realy as she only used to come and stay for a short holiday every year. We moved when I was 11 to a bigger house as mum had just had her 5th child, there were 4 of us girls by then and 1 brother who needed a room of his own. We lived on a council estate at the time and where we lived on it there were old peoples bungalows, 2 of them occupied by a Mr & Mrs Hartley and a Mr and Mrs Eyres. Mrs Eyres used to be a dressmaker for royalty and had a wonderful box of scraps that she used to let me rummage through, she taught me to make clothes for my dolls. Mrs Hartley was the one with the sister who taught me to crochet. They sort of adopted us and I remember Mr Hartley used to post sweet cigeretts through our door for my brother and I. All 4 of them passed away before we moved but I still have such vivid memories of them, it was like having 2 more sets of grandparents and I seemed to spend a great deal of my time at their bungalows. Such happy memories. lyn x
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


OH he is getting so big and just as handsome as ever. My Michael was on the 98th percentile that means he will be tall. Michael was 22 1/2 inches when born, he is now over 6 feet and only 14.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I've only been once before and that was only for the day, but the weather was glorious....however that was in August! Forecast for next week doesn't look too bad so far, fingers crossed! :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He definitely has the "tall" gene. Both our DGS and DGD are in the 98th percentile....which means they're taller than 98% of the population of kids their age. Our kids are all tall (take after Dad who is 6' 4") so expect the grandkids will be also. Although our DIL is also very tall - 5'11" - she doesn't want their daughter to be too tall---guess she was expected to like sports growing up (which she didn't) so she doesn't want that. Our girls loved basketball and volleyball and their height gave them an advantage..sure is fun watching them grow up.



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The tall gene comes from my side of the family as we are all tall (I'm 5 ft 8 in, my brother's 6ft) DH is only 5ft 9in and his side are not so big. Luke's mum and her family are not very tall either. I understand where you DIL is coming from, I was not sporty either although I was the school sport's champion (female) for 3 years in a row, but that was only because I had very long legs and could run! I have very poor hand eye co-ordination and was not good at catching or throwing, and as for trying to hit a ball with any kind of bat......forget it!



RookieRetiree said:


> He definitely has the "tall" gene. Both our DGS and DGD are in the 98th percentile....which means they're taller than 98% of the population of kids their age. Our kids are all tall (take after Dad who is 6' 4") so expect the grandkids will be also. Although our DIL is also very tall - 5'11" - she doesn't want their daughter to be too tall---guess she was expected to like sports growing up (which she didn't) so she doesn't want that. Our girls loved basketball and volleyball and their height gave them an advantage..sure is fun watching them grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh dear the big news here this afternoon is that we have a person dead from attack by Mako Shark just north of Auckland at Muriwai Beach- Shirley may well have been there when she lived north of the city. [back in the 70's] The West Coast beaches are very dangerous- usually from rips, but this is the first death form Shark attack for many years.


Julie, I just saw that on our morning news show!! It's Wed. morning here in Virginia.
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sam, Virginia is a beautiful state. I live in the more urban northern part of the state, but I love to visit the area around Bridgewater College (in fact the whole Shenandoah Valley is just beautiful). I am trying to post a picture (hope it won't be too big) from last summer taken at Shenandoah National Park, a place that soothes the soul.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nothing on tv but Pawn Stars. Anyone watch this show? It's on The History Channel and it's a pawn shop in Las Vegas. Most of the items coming in are very interesting and historic not tacky or cheap. More on the vein of a reality show Antique Road Show with some funny characters.


I like that show. I worry about Chumly; that poor boy is not the sharpest crayon in the box...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


So cute! He is growing so fast.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Caught up again. We got a little freezing rain turning to rain which we need badly. Sorry for the folks north of us but glad it missed us. Tomorrow will be my birthday. 73 years young. Time sure passes fast. Think I will just put my feet up and knit for the day for my celebration.


A very happy birthday, MawMaw from another Virginia gal!
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

One more...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> One more...


you are making it so hard to be inside.

We have a "Professional development" seminar here at work today. I have enough other work that I would rather lick the underside of a truck tire than go to this thing...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have Brown's Chicken (local chain) along with KFC and now Chick-Fil-A, but my favorite is a little diner not far from us which is just open for breakfast and lunch (great food & very creative), but they have a take out menu for dinner with a limited menu. It's usually 5 choices -- and when they have their "broasted chicken" dinner -- I'm on the phone ordering. The broasting is a combination of pressure and oil cooking. The crust is delicious and the meat is moist and juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Beautiful smile!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Oh my goodness he is getting so big  Such a precious little one ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne that is a beautiful scene for your new avatar!


Thank you, I took this last fall on one of our adventures up the mountain. This area is about a 30 or 45 minute drive from our home, the Appalachian trail (AT) runs through here. I've walked a few miles of the trail, hope to do some of the day hikes when it warms this spring. They say the views are just breathtaking, can't wait to see for myself :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate, Luke is so cute and growing fast!

Snowing here again today, not much ice thank goodnes
s. Going to Bloomington tomorrow with mom to get a table n chairs she bought. Baked oatmeal for breakfast on to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Luke and Grand dad? He is growing so tall![/quote]

No it's my brother holding him. I think he is going to be tall, his mum said thet the clinic said he's on the 98th percentile for length - not sure what that means, but it sounds big to me! :lol: I tend to forget that his dad is quite tall (just over 6 ft) because my other DS is so tall (6ft 4 in)[/quote]

OHHH!! He is such a darliing baby....it's a delight to watch him grow up in pictures! Lucky you!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Love those baby blue eyes ;-)


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> One more...


So peaceful looking. Love the wild flowers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks so much! I just wore my last coat of manycolors to the dermatologist who informed me I have skin cancer -(not the worst kind) and immediately changed the subject to the sweater. My dh was not happy as he thought it would upset me but it was rather nice. I figure the doctor wasn't too worried about the cancer! anyway I have to have it removed and it is on the bridge of my nose very close to the eye. There will be some scarring but a surgeon is going to do it. I am past the point of worrying about a scar -- oh well. Meanwhile the doctor and the nurse nearly took my sweater off of me to see how I did it. It is so nice when people like your work.
> 
> The cream one in the avatar is one I am thinking about teaching - it is quite plain except for the embroidery which is all duplicate stitch. thanks for the kind words.


Unfortunately, my knitting and crocheting is on hold for a while. I've done so much, I have tendinitis in my arm and shoulder...at least, I'm pretty sure that's what it is...see my dr next week. Sure hope there's no surgery in my future but if it takes away the pain, there'll be no argument. 
I have a friend who just had skin cancer removed from the bridge of her nose and she said the other day, she was only wearing the band-aid because her glasses rubbed the spot. Pray yours will be that easy to remove and recover from....that seems to be a 'favorite' spot for skin cancer. This is the second of my friends to have one removed in that area!
I knew how you did that lovely sweater...but it's gorgeous!
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

My Dad and Uncles had these types of skin cancers, is why they insisted on my wearing of hats and long sleeves even in the heat of summer. I get many strange looks I'm sure, but I have such a light complexion, I can burn easily but after I shower and sleep I am not even a bit pink the next day. My arms will tan a bit, but my legs and face never do :|


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL. Isn't that always the way...


Redkimba said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > One more...
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I enjoyed reading these memories. I had the same kinds of loving experiences growing up. In fact, my first doll was named after one of these kind neighbor ladies. And on the subject of dolls, it was so nice to hear Marianne's news and to read about Cabbage Patch dolls. DD's first doll was a red-haired Cabbage Patch doll named Flo. My mother made a lovely wardrobe for Flo (including some knitted items). The dress Flo is now wearing is special because DD and GM also had dresses in this fabric. DD (now grown) had other treasured dolls but Flo was always first in her affections. When I read about the hospital in Marianne's town I wondered if it repaired dolls, but it doesn't seem that it does. Someday Flo will need medical attention---one leg has worked loose. Will have to look into doll hospitals nearby. As my mother(now passed away and missed forever) said of Flo, "She's been through a lot."
> 
> I can ask about the repairs, I do plan on visiting there soon. I would assume they would offer this service though. It is a very popular place, they have a lot of activities during the year, a major one is coming up soon the Easter Egg hunt. I will of course avoid that day, LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear the big news here this afternoon is that we have a person dead from attack by Mako Shark just north of Auckland at Muriwai Beach- Shirley may well have been there when she lived north of the city. [back in the 70's] The West Coast beaches are very dangerous- usually from rips, but this is the first death form Shark attack for many years.
> ...


the first report definitely said Mako Shark but they are now saying there were two or three great whites, so the man had no chance of survival. The Lifeguards were all teenaged- must have been a horrible experience for them. All the beaches on the West have been closed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne that is a beautiful scene for your new avatar!
> ...


I have heard of the Appalachian Trail!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> The tall gene comes from my side of the family as we are all tall (I'm 5 ft 8 in, my brother's 6ft) DH is only 5ft 9in and his side are not so big. Luke's mum and her family are not very tall either. I understand where you DIL is coming from, I was not sporty either although I was the school sport's champion (female) for 3 years in a row, but that was only because I had very long legs and could run! I have very poor hand eye co-ordination and was not good at catching or throwing, and as for trying to hit a ball with any kind of bat......forget it!
> 
> I can relate I am 5'9" my brother was 6'1" both Ben and Daniel are over 6 ft, one is 6'2" the other 6'3" I can't remember which is which, LOL. But they do, they measure every chance they get. Due to my knee injury I was not active in sports, but I was a fish in the water when it came to swimming. I went to college on a swim scholarship. I long to have a pool again, sure miss it!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> LOL. Isn't that always the way...
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> ...


Just to clarify--the LOL was for your great image...not for the time you have to spend in PD. Have been retired for a year but I well remember what you mean.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Sam, Virginia is a beautiful state. I live in the more urban northern part of the state, but I love to visit the area around Bridgewater College (in fact the whole Shenandoah Valley is just beautiful). I am trying to post a picture (hope it won't be too big) from last summer taken at Shenandoah National Park, a place that soothes the soul.


Oh... I so need to visit there!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> One more...


Hurry spring, I now have cabin fever!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The start of the Southern route is about an hour drive from here, Dahlonaga, GA, the trail starts on Springer Mountain finishes up in Maine, or visa-versa of course, over 2000 miles of trail that is kept up by volunteers and it does run through some of the state and national park systems or close by. Many hike it straight through, takes them months of course, but most do it in sections. If I was 10 years younger I would be planning my trip for sure!! I've read so many books about it, but now it's just a dream long past.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

off topic- quilters

I think I remember one of you on he KTP saying you Quilt? While sorting out my computer old computer, I found a couple of my quilting landscape lessons ( how to make birches and how to make a winter landscape) and if anyone is interested send me a pm and I will share them with you. Just head it TP landscapes -- Shirley


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am off for a bit, need to make a trip into town to pick up my meds. May drive by to see if that diner has their Broasted chicken today also. I had meant to start a meal in the crockpot, but had so many interesting emails that time slipped away. :roll: 
Have a wonderful safe day my friends!!
Loves, Hugs and Prayers be with you!
M.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.

Rookie I searched our programing for DCI Banks and it does not show up anywhere. We must have different programing even though we are not that far from each other. Checked our BBC channel also,mostly Gordon Ramsey. Did find a series called Ripper Street which I set to record and check out.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.
> 
> Rookie I searched our programing for DCI Banks and it does not show up anywhere. We must have different programing even though we are not that far from each other. Checked our BBC channel also,mostly Gordon Ramsey. Did find a series called Ripper Street which I set to record and check out.


I do plan a trip to the Biltmore this year!! Deb has promised a few days of her vacation time for us to explore areas in NC, Ashville is also on the agenda!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Now I am turning this off or I'll never leave the house   :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.
> ...


We loved Ashville, would gladly go back anytime. We were there four days and didn't get to see all of the Biltmore or Ashville that we wanted to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning all. Events from last night over; nothing came of the gun shots and it was about 1 a.m. before the young man who delivered the firewood go his truck out of the backyard. Finally went to bed around 2.

Today is our 20th anniversary. DH let me sleep in and has gone to have our taxes prepared by our accountant. Called him and we are breaking even this year. Had to laugh cause we are getting back just enough to pay the accountant. LOL Better than having to pay more!

Marianne love the new avatar. Our Georgia mountains look lovely. Of course I love the pcture of you and the boys.

Okay got to finish catching up. On page 73 so not far behind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this picture of Luke. He looks like he's about to say something.


KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been a few times to the Cabbage Patch "Hospital" where Marianne lives and I do believe they repair dolls. You might want to contact them and check. It is a delightful place.



ChrisEl said:


> I enjoyed reading these memories. I had the same kinds of loving experiences growing up. In fact, my first doll was named after one of these kind neighbor ladies. And on the subject of dolls, it was so nice to hear Marianne's news and to read about Cabbage Patch dolls. DD's first doll was a red-haired Cabbage Patch doll named Flo. My mother made a lovely wardrobe for Flo (including some knitted items). The dress Flo is now wearing is special because DD and GM also had dresses in this fabric. DD (now grown) had other treasured dolls but Flo was always first in her affections. When I read about the hospital in Marianne's town I wondered if it repaired dolls, but it doesn't seem that it does. Someday Flo will need medical attention---one leg has worked loose. Will have to look into doll hospitals nearby. As my mother(now passed away and missed forever) said of Flo, "She's been through a lot."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I watch Pawn Stars. I wonder if it is an act that Chumly put on. It is a good show with lots of historical information on many of the items brought in.



Redkimba said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing on tv but Pawn Stars. Anyone watch this show? It's on The History Channel and it's a pawn shop in Las Vegas. Most of the items coming in are very interesting and historic not tacky or cheap. More on the vein of a reality show Antique Road Show with some funny characters.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Redkimba you made me laugh...I always hated those kind of meetings/seminars.

Love the pictures ChrisE. Have been through the Shenandoah Valley Nat. Park and it is peaceful, beautiful and restful.



Redkimba said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > One more...
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, found that too and I've PMed Inishowen. Thanks, Julie. I tried last night to put up some more pics of Luke, but it wouldn't work, going to try again now and see what happens.


Kate, Luke is getting so big and is as cute as ever!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Sam, Virginia is a beautiful state. I live in the more urban northern part of the state, but I love to visit the area around Bridgewater College (in fact the whole Shenandoah Valley is just beautiful). I am trying to post a picture (hope it won't be too big) from last summer taken at Shenandoah National Park, a place that soothes the soul.


Chris that is a very soothing picture.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

chrisE. Thank you for pics. Love the Shenandoah Mtns.
Sass/d. Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

haven't been on in a while, just reading along, mom and i took off yesterday for a day of shopping in a town an hr away, nothing big dealish, checked out a couple clothing places, i tell you the JCPenney there is pitiful. we did go to wm also, i picked up some pink cotten and i did find a frosty white that i think will do to finish my tri colored cowl i am doing. we hit the goodwill and mom found her a rain jacket she has been wanting, and several tops, i found myself a brown long sleeve t. i spent a total of 3.50 for a newish shirt. now t hats my kind of shopping spree. bj worked till 430, so we had no rush. yeah.......
but when we got back into town, found out sister was direct admitted into hospital and they met her at the door and took her immediatly into surgury on her leg. bottom line was she takes blood thinners and fell the other day, and instead of the blood clotting, it was pooling in her leg, so they opened it up, because she lost so much blood they gave her 2 units, so she is in hspl, with the leg insision left open to heal, she is bad diabetic, so not good scenario. plus neice told me her mom told her she figures she won't last because of liver problems till christmas, i agree, the color is already not good in her skin. sad, she is 61, i am staying home today, but will go tonight to see her and i am gonna have a serious talk with her about the next step as to her living arrangement. i think she is no longer able to live alone, so as bad as i dread this conversation, we have got to talk about long term nursing home facility. her oldest daughter (these are the two neices my parents and i raised all their lives) is in community college and doing so well, i do not want her to even think about quiting to take care of her mom. so i must have the talk. sad, but its what it is.
dad is doing good though, adjusted back at the nursing home after his hospital stay. so thats a good thing, i went and watched tv with him last wk i played games on my kindle while "Shane" was on tv. 
i love looking at all the pictures of different parts of the country, keep that up. marianne i am so glad you are finally feeling your cherrios. i am reading from the back to pg 50 where i got to last. take care


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, MawMaw! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wednesday morning here--have caught up reading and hope I can remember all I wanted to comment on!

Happy birthday to MawMaw and happy anniversary to Gwenie and DH!

Shirley, sounds as if you'll have a quick and smooth procedure--a good thing that the doctor isn't worried, I think.

Loved seeing all the pictures!

We complain about gas (petrol) prices being high here, but by my math, it would cost around $85 to fill up my tiny car at NZ prices--which is about twice the price now. Luckily, I don't drive much and usually can get away with filling up once a month or so...

Southern Gal, I'm sorry to hear the news of your sister's latest trouble and I hope she listens to what you have to say.

I didn't get my pictures taken yesterday--worked on the shawl instead and made progress; DD and I have agreed this latest attempt is working much better but I'm still not done, as my parents called last night and we had a good long chat. 

This morning I hope to work a bit more on the shawl while I have my last cup of coffee for the day and then it's off to work.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.
> 
> Rookie I searched our programing for DCI Banks and it does not show up anywhere. We must have different programing even though we are not that far from each other. Checked our BBC channel also,mostly Gordon Ramsey. Did find a series called Ripper Street which I set to record and check out.


Pup lover you will enjoy Ripper Street stars Mathew MacFadyen,who was in the movie Pride and Prejudice with Keira Knightly


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.
> 
> Rookie I searched our programing for DCI Banks and it does not show up anywhere. We must have different programing even though we are not that far from each other. Checked our BBC channel also,mostly Gordon Ramsey. Did find a series called Ripper Street which I set to record and check out.


I watch Ripper Street, must say I do like it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kate Luke is just adorable..getting so big
Happy birthday Mawmaw and congrats Gwen and hubby on aniversery
Great pictures all round


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We lived in Charlotte NC for two years. The summers were very hot and humid. On weekends we would escape to the mountains of Asheville and our favorite town Blowing Rock. Such a beautiful beautiful drive!

Pontuf

ote=Marianne818]


Pup lover said:


> Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.
> 
> Rookie I searched our programing for DCI Banks and it does not show up anywhere. We must have different programing even though we are not that far from each other. Checked our BBC channel also,mostly Gordon Ramsey. Did find a series called Ripper Street which I set to record and check out.


I do plan a trip to the Biltmore this year!! Deb has promised a few days of her vacation time for us to explore areas in NC, Ashville is also on the agenda!![/quote]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dont you just love this...........am so envious of anyone who can do this


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Dont you just love this...........am so envious of anyone who can do this


Like I need another project to work on. It is gorgeous, will have to see if the local store has the magazine. I sure hope so. : D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wednesday morning here--have caught up reading and hope I can remember all I wanted to comment on!
> 
> Happy birthday to MawMaw and happy anniversary to Gwenie and DH!
> 
> ...


We have some major gas guzzlers still on the roads- don't know how people afford it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Sam, Virginia is a beautiful state. I live in the more urban northern part of the state, but I love to visit the area around Bridgewater College (in fact the whole Shenandoah Valley is just beautiful). I am trying to post a picture (hope it won't be too big) from last summer taken at Shenandoah National Park, a place that soothes the soul.


These are very beautiful photos, Chris, thank you for posting them.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


It is always interesting to see where others live, thanks Agnes! the Iris sculptures are most unusual!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


Wow, love seeing that. Thank you so much. :thumbup: Even better would be to actually be there, but for now, this will suffice.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........
> ...


Julie Glenrothes has its own town artist and there are dozens of sculptures all over the town,where the hippo's are crossing used to be a paddling pool ,but because the local louts kept smashing glass in it the council filled it in....just opposite them is the cricket pitch.The Iris get flood lit at night,they look fantastic in the dark


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........
> ...


The Iris are at a major roundabout,the locals hardly notice them but visitors stop in their tracks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal...So sorry to hear about your sister. Such a difficult thing to face and it seems to fall on your shoulders. Glad to hear your dad is doing ok though.

Happy Birthday Maw Maw

Happy Anniversary Gwenie and DH

Agnes...Looking at that bed topper made me feel like it was warm and Spring. Looking outside I see more snow, but that is really beautiful.

Julie...Saw online about the shark attack and they said the young man was a wonderful father and quite an active person. Such a terrible shame. I heard great white sharks also.

Marianne...Beautiful avatar photo!

Kate...such a lovely grandson and how he is growing. It is fun watching him grow from week to week and what fun it will be with all the photos you have to make an album or book of this. So great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris E...Love those photos. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope they have it --- broasted chicken with broasted fries are so very good!!



Marianne818 said:


> I am off for a bit, need to make a trip into town to pick up my meds. May drive by to see if that diner has their Broasted chicken today also. I had meant to start a meal in the crockpot, but had so many interesting emails that time slipped away. :roll:
> Have a wonderful safe day my friends!!
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers be with you!
> M.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> One more...


Beautiful views, Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Just want everyone to know there will be a new 'Workshop happenings' with the daily digest tomorrow - it will be the bottom section below the long add.


Yes, thank you. Have it and how nice of you to let us know about voting for Knitting Paradise. We sure all want to vote on the link that you gave to make sure Knitting Paradise wins. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DCI Banks is showing on one of the BBC HD channels right now under the Comcast cable. Google DCI Banks, local TV channel and you'll be prompted to put in your zip code and you should be able to find out when and where it's broadcast...or just Google "watch DCI Banks" online and you'll get some sites to view. I also like the UK version of Law & Order.

I watch Ripper Street --- while visiting my brother in London, we had to walk through an alley alongside the Burroughs and Jubilee markets. It was dark the first time we went down that way and I have to admit I was a little creeped out - but during the day the walk was fun....but there is a section that pretty narrow and you walk by the Clink Prison Museum! That alley has been featured in the Ripper Street Show....the show is pretty "dark" and there are certainly some unpleasant scenes--but I like the actors very much.



Pup lover said:


> Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.
> 
> Rookie I searched our programing for DCI Banks and it does not show up anywhere. We must have different programing even though we are not that far from each other. Checked our BBC channel also,mostly Gordon Ramsey. Did find a series called Ripper Street which I set to record and check out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne love your avatars pic! Reminds me if our trip to North Carolina a few years ago. We could see a very similar scene from the dining room of the Biltmore Inn. A wonderful way to start each day.
> 
> Rookie I searched our programing for DCI Banks and it does not show up anywhere. We must have different programing even though we are not that far from each other. Checked our BBC channel also,mostly Gordon Ramsey. Did find a series called Ripper Street which I set to record and check out.


Ripper Street has just finished the 1st season here - don't know if they are planning more or not. It was very good and a bit different from the usual police dramas as it was set in Victorian Britain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning all. Events from last night over; nothing came of the gun shots and it was about 1 a.m. before the young man who delivered the firewood go his truck out of the backyard. Finally went to bed around 2.
> 
> Today is our 20th anniversary. DH let me sleep in and has gone to have our taxes prepared by our accountant. Called him and we are breaking even this year. Had to laugh cause we are getting back just enough to pay the accountant. LOL Better than having to pay more!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your anniversary Gwennie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this picture of Luke. He looks like he's about to say something.
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> Probably, "Why on earth have you got me standing on a table?" :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> haven't been on in a while, just reading along, mom and i took off yesterday for a day of shopping in a town an hr away, nothing big dealish, checked out a couple clothing places, i tell you the JCPenney there is pitiful. we did go to wm also, i picked up some pink cotten and i did find a frosty white that i think will do to finish my tri colored cowl i am doing. we hit the goodwill and mom found her a rain jacket she has been wanting, and several tops, i found myself a brown long sleeve t. i spent a total of 3.50 for a newish shirt. now t hats my kind of shopping spree. bj worked till 430, so we had no rush. yeah.......
> but when we got back into town, found out sister was direct admitted into hospital and they met her at the door and took her immediatly into surgury on her leg. bottom line was she takes blood thinners and fell the other day, and instead of the blood clotting, it was pooling in her leg, so they opened it up, because she lost so much blood they gave her 2 units, so she is in hspl, with the leg insision left open to heal, she is bad diabetic, so not good scenario. plus neice told me her mom told her she figures she won't last because of liver problems till christmas, i agree, the color is already not good in her skin. sad, she is 61, i am staying home today, but will go tonight to see her and i am gonna have a serious talk with her about the next step as to her living arrangement. i think she is no longer able to live alone, so as bad as i dread this conversation, we have got to talk about long term nursing home facility. her oldest daughter (these are the two neices my parents and i raised all their lives) is in community college and doing so well, i do not want her to even think about quiting to take care of her mom. so i must have the talk. sad, but its what it is.
> dad is doing good though, adjusted back at the nursing home after his hospital stay. so thats a good thing, i went and watched tv with him last wk i played games on my kindle while "Shane" was on tv.
> i love looking at all the pictures of different parts of the country, keep that up. marianne i am so glad you are finally feeling your cherrios. i am reading from the back to pg 50 where i got to last. take care


Sorry to hear about your DS, Southern Gal, but I think you are right about your niece not quitting school to look after her mum. Glad your Dad seems more settled again too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I'm not surprised!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> haven't been on in a while, just reading along, mom and i took off yesterday for a day of shopping in a town an hr away, nothing big dealish, checked out a couple clothing places, i tell you the JCPenney there is pitiful. we did go to wm also, i picked up some pink cotten and i did find a frosty white that i think will do to finish my tri colored cowl i am doing. we hit the goodwill and mom found her a rain jacket she has been wanting, and several tops, i found myself a brown long sleeve t. i spent a total of 3.50 for a newish shirt. now t hats my kind of shopping spree. bj worked till 430, so we had no rush. yeah.......
> but when we got back into town, found out sister was direct admitted into hospital and they met her at the door and took her immediatly into surgury on her leg. bottom line was she takes blood thinners and fell the other day, and instead of the blood clotting, it was pooling in her leg, so they opened it up, because she lost so much blood they gave her 2 units, so she is in hspl, with the leg insision left open to heal, she is bad diabetic, so not good scenario. plus neice told me her mom told her she figures she won't last because of liver problems till christmas, i agree, the color is already not good in her skin. sad, she is 61, i am staying home today, but will go tonight to see her and i am gonna have a serious talk with her about the next step as to her living arrangement. i think she is no longer able to live alone, so as bad as i dread this conversation, we have got to talk about long term nursing home facility. her oldest daughter (these are the two neices my parents and i raised all their lives) is in community college and doing so well, i do not want her to even think about quiting to take care of her mom. so i must have the talk. sad, but its what it is.
> dad is doing good though, adjusted back at the nursing home after his hospital stay. so thats a good thing, i went and watched tv with him last wk i played games on my kindle while "Shane" was on tv.
> i love looking at all the pictures of different parts of the country, keep that up. marianne i am so glad you are finally feeling your cherrios. i am reading from the back to pg 50 where i got to last. take care


So sorry to hear about your sister. I do hope she will 'see the light' and go into the nursing home so her daughter can get on with her life. I'll keep her in my prayers. Glad to hear your dad is out of hospital and settled back into the nursing home. I know that was a relief for you.
Sounds like you did my kind of shopping...Walmart and thrift stores. Can you tell I'm Scottish?!LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dang, just heard what sounded like gun shots coming from the mobile home park that backs up to our property. Have called 911 to report it. Told them I couldn't be sure but it did sound like 5 shots. Hope it was just firecrackers but who knows. They said they would send an officer out to drive around the area. Love my home/property but sure hate the way the surrounding property has developed over the decades.


i will try this again, it ate my first attempt.
was gonna comment on i know h ow you feel about the surrounding properties and the way it is now. where mom lives, is on a very secluded bluff, woods around, neice lives up at end of drive way, you can holler if someone is inthe yard and be heard, but no closer than that, and the folks on either side up front at road are into not good stuff and we worry about mom back there, at the time it was being built when we were younger, thought was grand, back where we had privacy, well you really need to think about that stuff for when you age. 
i have putzed around here, doing laundry, catching up on the stuff i have recorded knitting a tad. folded tons of laundry and put away. now i am waiting for my chicken breasts to cool so i can pick through it, i am gonna have to mix it with a can of chicken to have enough to fix the enchiladas. i am fixing some rice also to go along and top with lettuce,salsa, cheese, sour cream. i know its not really ww. but i am gonna use portion control. i did weigh the other day and its been months since i weighed and i had gained a couple lbs, so i must watch. still keep the basics for ww in mind and abide by them, just fudge more now than did. so gotta watch. last night we were at the hospital late and so we just went ito the cafeteria, which is fantastic since they remodled. bj had a subway sandwich, i had the chef at the grill fix me a quesadilla and had some spanish rice, with bjs discount for working there, my meal (which was a good sized portion) was a whole $2. love to eat cheap. 
i am warming the house up, so i can get into the shower, its so blustery and cold outside, its certainly a good house day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > haven't been on in a while, just reading along, mom and i took off yesterday for a day of shopping in a town an hr away, nothing big dealish, checked out a couple clothing places, i tell you the JCPenney there is pitiful. we did go to wm also, i picked up some pink cotten and i did find a frosty white that i think will do to finish my tri colored cowl i am doing. we hit the goodwill and mom found her a rain jacket she has been wanting, and several tops, i found myself a brown long sleeve t. i spent a total of 3.50 for a newish shirt. now t hats my kind of shopping spree. bj worked till 430, so we had no rush. yeah.......
> ...


As my aunt's friend used to say, "What are you incinerating?" :lol: Didn't know you were one of the Chosen People, June! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sad you are having to deal with all these problems Southern Gal.  Will be lifting up you and your family in prayers.

The tri colored cowl sounds lovely. Good luck and happy knitting while finishing it.



Southern Gal said:


> haven't been on in a while, just reading along, mom and i took off yesterday for a day of shopping in a town an hr away, nothing big dealish, checked out a couple clothing places, i tell you the JCPenney there is pitiful. we did go to wm also, i picked up some pink cotten and i did find a frosty white that i think will do to finish my tri colored cowl i am doing. we hit the goodwill and mom found her a rain jacket she has been wanting, and several tops, i found myself a brown long sleeve t. i spent a total of 3.50 for a newish shirt. now t hats my kind of shopping spree. bj worked till 430, so we had no rush. yeah.......
> but when we got back into town, found out sister was direct admitted into hospital and they met her at the door and took her immediatly into surgury on her leg. bottom line was she takes blood thinners and fell the other day, and instead of the blood clotting, it was pooling in her leg, so they opened it up, because she lost so much blood they gave her 2 units, so she is in hspl, with the leg insision left open to heal, she is bad diabetic, so not good scenario. plus neice told me her mom told her she figures she won't last because of liver problems till christmas, i agree, the color is already not good in her skin. sad, she is 61, i am staying home today, but will go tonight to see her and i am gonna have a serious talk with her about the next step as to her living arrangement. i think she is no longer able to live alone, so as bad as i dread this conversation, we have got to talk about long term nursing home facility. her oldest daughter (these are the two neices my parents and i raised all their lives) is in community college and doing so well, i do not want her to even think about quiting to take care of her mom. so i must have the talk. sad, but its what it is.
> dad is doing good though, adjusted back at the nursing home after his hospital stay. so thats a good thing, i went and watched tv with him last wk i played games on my kindle while "Shane" was on tv.
> i love looking at all the pictures of different parts of the country, keep that up. marianne i am so glad you are finally feeling your cherrios. i am reading from the back to pg 50 where i got to last. take care


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pictures are delightful! Iris are my favorite flower so I particularly love the giant iris and the one title framed is so creative. thank you for sharing.



agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ack! I put my little ziploc baggie with the sock I'm working on into my purse late this morning and went to meet DH for lunch then to have car cleaned. Knitting is now missing. I've called the only two places to see if they found it and nada! One of my favorite harmony needles and a few other accessories not to mention the yarn with sock WIP gone. I keep checking to see if it fell out here in the house but no luck so far. Grrrrr. Maybe it will show up. I have more of the yarn but will have to replace the needles and accessories. 

Thanks for the anniversary wishes. DH was my first boyfriend in high school; he was a senior and me a sophomore. He was a blind date initially then. We went our separate ways and low and behold 17 years later he was again a blind date; hadn't seen him but 1 time in all those years. We date about 3 1/2 years and he had to ask me to marry him twice; I was a bit "gun shy" at the time. So even though we have now made 20 years we both feel like we've been together so much longer. To add to the story, when cleaning out my mom's home when we were getting ready to sell it for her I found 3 love letters he wrote me in high school up in her attic. (I had forgotten all about them too!) When clearing out his family home which is where we began living our married lives together (he already was living there) we found documents that my dad had notarized for his parents. Also found out that when DH was 14 and his dad was passing away in a hospital about 2 hours from our home it was my dad that drove his uncle from Athens to the hospital in Augusta GA. My dad also used to help his uncle with moving DH's grandmother who was bedridden and lived with DH's twin aunts. The twin aunts were teachers and friends and in the same professional sorority that my mother was in. Such a small world. We never knew any of the family connections until we got married. I like to think that God had us in his hands all the time as we bungled along through previous marriages just waiting for us to connect again. :-D 

Oh well, enough of the family story...I'm going searching a bit more for the missing knitting. Hope everyone is having a great day. It is beautifully sunny but cool here. Glad to have a break from the rain. 

UPDATE: I found my knitting!!!! If it had been a snake it would have bitten me! LOL


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, Marianne. That's very nice of you! If you happen to think of asking, I'd be interested. But not urgent in any way. At the moment Flo is sitting quietly in DD's old room.



Marianne818 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed reading these memories. I had the same kinds of loving experiences growing up. In fact, my first doll was named after one of these kind neighbor ladies. And on the subject of dolls, it was so nice to hear Marianne's news and to read about Cabbage Patch dolls. DD's first doll was a red-haired Cabbage Patch doll named Flo. My mother made a lovely wardrobe for Flo (including some knitted items). The dress Flo is now wearing is special because DD and GM also had dresses in this fabric. DD (now grown) had other treasured dolls but Flo was always first in her affections. When I read about the hospital in Marianne's town I wondered if it repaired dolls, but it doesn't seem that it does. Someday Flo will need medical attention---one leg has worked loose. Will have to look into doll hospitals nearby. As my mother(now passed away and missed forever) said of Flo, "She's been through a lot."
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

UPDATE: I found my knitting!!!! If it had been a snake it would have bitten me! LOL[/quote]

Gwen, while caring for a neighbor's younger child (many,many years ago), she misquoted that line and it came out, "If I'd been a snake, I'd have bit it!" lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Gwenie. What a beautiful story!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Caught up to page 70. Need to get some food as breakfast was at 2am. Been keep busy so far this week. I'm an expeditor and I took a load from Ft Wayne, IN to Albany, NY on Monday pm; slept a few hours and had to go to White Plains, NY to get a box from another driver going to Oak Ridge, TN (Tuesday pm.) Total of about 1500 miles. No wonder my eyes are red! Cool and blustery here. 
Have been tninking about posting my location on Friday when the new TP comes out. If anyone is in that area and would like to meet, you can pm me. Most of the time I am on call, so never know where I will end up.
Guess it will be Subway today. Hope they have soup. That and a salad sound good.
Best wishes to all. Sam, I hope you don't catch what is going around at DD's.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


absolutly beautiful.........
are those real hippos? can't tell if they are statues or not.
wouldn't you love to have some of those iris statues in your yard. i love stuff like that, me i have a bottle tree i had welded by BIL, took a while to find several blue bottles, but finally i got it done and cemented in the yard, i would love to have a couple more, just a tad smaller, and one put only white, i have several white milk glass jars and bottles i found digging through grans old shed. guess back in those days, spices and meds were sold in those. i also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really didn't mean to take so long getting back - i've just spent the day in bed - dozing away. not sure what that is all about. i apologize for causing someone else to be pouring the tea in my place.

we've gotten over an inch of rain - now is seems to be snowing - tiny flakes - it is way to warm for it to do anything. just a very bleak day.

i did make it for breakfast (around noon) - and some coffee - only to find all seven inhabitants at home in various stages of suffering from the stomach flu or some such malady. heidi said - dad - go home and take a shower. lol so - as bad as i want another cup of coffee i think i will stay at home until tomorrow - hopefully all will be better by then. i might add that gary even called into work and told them he wouldn't be in - a man - that in his entire working life has maybe done this - actually he has never done it - he must really feel bad.

i offered them some of my heavy drugs. lol hopefully those heavy drugs will keep me well.

the animals are all stretched out all over the house - puff and sophie are on the counter - survivor is spread out on the bed enjoying the electric blanket - and tip is spread out under the couch. sadie is in her kennel - hickory spread out on the floor where she can keep her eye on me without moving her head. very quiet in here to say the least.

so i will post this and see how many pages i have to catch up on. we have been chatty this week which is wonderful - and all the new members coming into the conversation - i love it.

sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mawmaw and Happy Anniversary Gwenie! Love seeing all of the pics thanks for sharing. It is still snowing has just been a light snow all day and a little windy. 

Have done laundry, knitted some, got tax stuff together went thru bills. 

All of the medical bills are starting to roll in :-( :shock: I thank God that DH got hired permanent and we got insurance. Prices are unbelievable!! The iodine for one ct scan is $500.00. Really iodine is that expensive? With insurance our portion is a lot less than it would be, I just don't understand where they get the prices. Sorry will get off my soap box. I haven't gotten the big bill yet.

Leftovers for supper made beans n weenies with mashed potatoes last night, one of DH s favorite meals.

Figured out with our new tv I can hook my kindle up and watch on the big screen. DS 1 is good with computers/electronics :thumbup: I am going to start with the series Jericho, saw it years ago and enjoyed it want to see it again. Hugs and prayers for all!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning all. Events from last night over; nothing came of the gun shots and it was about 1 a.m. before the young man who delivered the firewood go his truck out of the backyard. Finally went to bed around 2.
> 
> Today is our 20th anniversary. DH let me sleep in and has gone to have our taxes prepared by our accountant. Called him and we are breaking even this year. Had to laugh cause we are getting back just enough to pay the accountant. LOL Better than having to pay more!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam,so sorry whole family is sick again. Sending healthy energy your way so you do not get it. Get some instant coffee to keep at your place, better than nothing. Sounds like a good lazy day for all at your place. 

Gwenie glad you found your knitting, never fun to lose things.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did make it for breakfast (around noon) - and some coffee - only to find all seven inhabitants at home in various stages of suffering from the stomach flu or some such malady. heidi said - dad - go home and take a shower. lol so - as bad as i want another cup of coffee i think i will stay at home until tomorrow - hopefully all will be better by then. i might add that gary even called into work and told them he wouldn't be in - a man - that in his entire working life has maybe done this - actually he has never done it - he must really feel bad.
> 
> sam


You need a Keurig, Sam, so you can have a coffee when you like!

Seriously, I know others have been down with the stomach crud, and it ain't pretty--hoping they are all right as rain very, very soon and that you've stayed clear of it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Mawmaw and Happy Anniversary Gwenie! Love seeing all of the pics thanks for sharing. It is still snowing has just been a light snow all day and a little windy.
> 
> Have done laundry, knitted some, got tax stuff together went thru bills.
> 
> ...


That really is the downside of illness in the States- and here is me fussing about a $2 increase for my meds- from $3 to $5 but it is quite a significant amount out of my total budget.
I do hope the 'biggy' is not going to be a real problem for you- will it be covered by your insurance?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love Jericho and have it on DVD to rewatch....

You'll love being able to get stuff on the computer and have it show up on your tv screen....Happy viewing!



Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Mawmaw and Happy Anniversary Gwenie! Love seeing all of the pics thanks for sharing. It is still snowing has just been a light snow all day and a little windy.
> 
> Have done laundry, knitted some, got tax stuff together went thru bills.
> 
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


So pretty! Would love to see in person! WISH!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - what a great avatar - was this taken close to you.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I just cannot catch up this week! I'm not even to page 60 yet!
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


Hi all just got back, glad and tired, need time to relax,with KTP,
Beautiful,those flowers, WOW


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> haven't been on in a while, just reading along, mom and i took off yesterday for a day of shopping in a town an hr away, nothing big dealish, checked out a couple clothing places, i tell you the JCPenney there is pitiful. we did go to wm also, i picked up some pink cotten and i did find a frosty white that i think will do to finish my tri colored cowl i am doing. we hit the goodwill and mom found her a rain jacket she has been wanting, and several tops, i found myself a brown long sleeve t. i spent a total of 3.50 for a newish shirt. now t hats my kind of shopping spree. bj worked till 430, so we had no rush. yeah.......
> 
> So sorry about your sister's health. Prating she is better soon. Hope she listens to you.
> but when we got back into town, found out sister was direct admitted into hospital and they met her at the door and took her immediatly into surgury on her leg. bottom line was she takes blood thinners and fell the other day, and instead of the blood clotting, it was pooling in her leg, so they opened it up, because she lost so much blood they gave her 2 units, so she is in hspl, with the leg insision left open to heal, she is bad diabetic, so not good scenario. plus neice told me her mom told her she figures she won't last because of liver problems till christmas, i agree, the color is already not good in her skin. sad, she is 61, i am staying home today, but will go tonight to see her and i am gonna have a serious talk with her about the next step as to her living arrangement. i think she is no longer able to live alone, so as bad as i dread this conversation, we have got to talk about long term nursing home facility. her oldest daughter (these are the two neices my parents and i raised all their lives) is in community college and doing so well, i do not want her to even think about quiting to take care of her mom. so i must have the talk. sad, but its what it is.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie - is that grandpa behind him enjoying luke - he's growing like a bad weed.

sam


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ack! I put my little ziploc baggie with the sock I'm working on into my purse late this morning and went to meet DH for lunch then to have car cleaned. Knitting is now missing. I've called the only two places to see if they found it and nada! One of my favorite harmony needles and a few other accessories not to mention the yarn with sock WIP gone. I keep checking to see if it fell out here in the house but no luck so far. Grrrrr. Maybe it will show up. I have more of the yarn but will have to replace the needles and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes. DH was my first boyfriend in high school; he was a senior and me a sophomore. He was a blind date initially then. We went our separate ways and low and behold 17 years later he was again a blind date; hadn't seen him but 1 time in all those years. We date about 3 1/2 years and he had to ask me to marry him twice; I was a bit "gun shy" at the time. So even though we have now made 20 years we both feel like we've been together so much longer. To add to the story, when cleaning out my mom's home when we were getting ready to sell it for her I found 3 love letters he wrote me in high school up in her attic. (I had forgotten all about them too!) When clearing out his family home which is where we began living our married lives together (he already was living there) we found documents that my dad had notarized for his parents. Also found out that when DH was 14 and his dad was passing away in a hospital about 2 hours from our home it was my dad that drove his uncle from Athens to the hospital in Augusta GA. My dad also used to help his uncle with moving DH's grandmother who was bedridden and lived with DH's twin aunts. The twin aunts were teachers and friends and in the same professional sorority that my mother was in. Such a small world. We never knew any of the family connections until we got married. I like to think that God had us in his hands all the time as we bungled along through previous marriages just waiting for us to connect again. :-D
> 
> ...


Beautiful love story! Glad you found your kniting!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

blue eyes - dimples = heartbreaker. is he cute or what.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my daughter heidi wanted a cabbage patch doll so i decided that would be part of her christmas present from me. my friend larry and i went to toysrus to buy it. now i don't know who chose the names but i got so tickled i was actually laying on the floor laughing so hard my sides hurt. some of the names were too funny. i forget what heidi's doll was named but she still has it.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> I enjoyed reading these memories. I had the same kinds of loving experiences growing up. In fact, my first doll was named after one of these kind neighbor ladies. And on the subject of dolls, it was so nice to hear Marianne's news and to read about Cabbage Patch dolls. DD's first doll was a red-haired Cabbage Patch doll named Flo. My mother made a lovely wardrobe for Flo (including some knitted items). The dress Flo is now wearing is special because DD and GM also had dresses in this fabric. DD (now grown) had other treasured dolls but Flo was always first in her affections. When I read about the hospital in Marianne's town I wondered if it repaired dolls, but it doesn't seem that it does. Someday Flo will need medical attention---one leg has worked loose. Will have to look into doll hospitals nearby. As my mother(now passed away and missed forever) said of Flo, "She's been through a lot."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks chris for sharing that beautiful picture - my next life i will live in virginia. lol

sam



ChrisEl said:


> Sam, Virginia is a beautiful state. I live in the more urban northern part of the state, but I love to visit the area around Bridgewater College (in fact the whole Shenandoah Valley is just beautiful). I am trying to post a picture (hope it won't be too big) from last summer taken at Shenandoah National Park, a place that soothes the soul.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary gwen - what's on the menu for the day - are you going to celebrate?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning all. Events from last night over; nothing came of the gun shots and it was about 1 a.m. before the young man who delivered the firewood go his truck out of the backyard. Finally went to bed around 2.
> 
> Today is our 20th anniversary. DH let me sleep in and has gone to have our taxes prepared by our accountant. Called him and we are breaking even this year. Had to laugh cause we are getting back just enough to pay the accountant. LOL Better than having to pay more!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your sister southern gal - sending healing energy her way.

i know a difficult time is in front of you - i'm hoping you are taking care of yourself so you don't get down. remember - we have your back.

glad you dad is all settled again - i loved shane - alan ladd - great movie.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how beautiful is that.

sam



agnescr said:


> Dont you just love this...........am so envious of anyone who can do this


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it was southern gal that asked if the hippos were real - i said to myself - what hippos? so i went back and sure enough - there were the hippos. need to look more closely next time.

sam

agnes - i love the iris - what great art work - what is hippo crossing?

sam



agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah gwen

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> UPDATE: I found my knitting!!!! If it had been a snake it would have bitten me! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - what kind of weather are you having - it is snowing here but too warm to do much.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was there ever an end to jerico - i watched it and it just seemed to stop. didn't a bunch of people send nuts to the broadcasting station to get it to continue?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I love Jericho and have it on DVD to rewatch....
> 
> You'll love being able to get stuff on the computer and have it show up on your tv screen....Happy viewing!
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Stuart MacBride?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Gwen, and Happy Birthday Mawmaw, both you enjoy your day, hope there is something special for you both. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, MawMaw! I hope you have a great day!


Happy Birthday from me too. Have a good day,

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Came home very tired today. Decided not to go to WW. I'm in my pj's already. I hope to knit some tonight and catch up on the KP digests. I'll check back later.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Mawmaw and happy anniversary Gwen!!!!

Glad you found your knitting, Gwen. I'm still searching for my cookbook. I must have left it at the neighbors...can't find it anywhere here. Trouble is I was sure I brought it home - grrrrrrr. 

I babysat for our old neighbor's little girl today (22 months). She was such a good girl but is getting sick. Hope I don't come down with anything now. She just had tubes put in her ears a few weeks ago and today she had a fever, had a phlemmy cough and runny nose. Then she started pulling on her ears. Her dad was taking her to the doctor, after I left, so hopefully she was just pulling on her ears because when she felt bad before, that's always what it was and she was doing it today out of habit. It's always something! I have tomorrow to myself and I'm supposed to babysit again on Friday. That is up in the air now, depending on what happens at the doctor today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for any of you that like to have a dishrag on the needles - go here for some ideas.

sam

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/index.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you that like to have a dishrag on the needles - go here for some ideas.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/index.html


Some very nice cloths, thanks for posting.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Once again, caught up. Happy birthday to mawmaw12 and anniversary to gweniepooh and hubby. Wonderful story. Beautiful pics posted. Love the huge irises. I bought daffodills at Trader Joes this weekend. You buy them still in bud, cut off about 1" and put them in water. They were starting to open up on Monday before I left. Need to get DD to take a pic of them. Roses, daffs and irises are probably my top three fav flowers.
Spitting rain down here with a cold wind. Trying to knit but pinched my index finger the other day and it hurts to push the needle. Trying to use middle finger instead. Luckily just knitting in the round so no pattern to keep track of.
Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > for any of you that like to have a dishrag on the needles - go here for some ideas.
> ...


I've never knitted a dish cloth but I keep intending to. I think it would make a good prize for our friday raffle I organise. The trouble is the ticket prices stay the same as when I started 15yrs. ago. but the price of the prizes keeps going up & the no, of tickets sold is going down as a lot of the older members no longer come out at night. Why do I keep doing this? Well, funnily the old men love it & there are two tables who all buy tickets & compete for winning prizes which causes a lot of laughter & camaraderie which I think people need to feel part of society.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


They make wonderful prizes and last minute gifts. I make them to gift every summer at our family reunions. I'll make some for you just let me know.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


LOL!! As I've said before Scotland has called me all my life, but unfortunately, my finances don't allow me to answer that call! I was a McGuriman before I married...can't hide the Scottish-ness with a name like that!
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thats a good idea, thank you Caren, it will be something for us to talk about if you bring a couple when you come to London. Don't make too many, though, I'lll buy you some yarn when you are here to take back home with you. I haven't had my computer for a couple of days as Julian's is in "hospital" & he has an urgent job on so he's been using mine non stop. I've just got it back because he's gone to sleep.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No big celebration. We met for lunch at a cafeteria in the deli of a nearby grocery store; good southern style cooking. DH works so hard during the week it is rather hard to go out for a fancy dinner. Neither one of us terribly hungry tonight after a big lunch so just cooking some polish sausage for supper. I bought DH some work and flannel shirts at the thrift store Saturday and he bought and installed the lights in my craft room Sunday so we have no needs or wants and are happy to consider both as anniversary presents. DH did give me a sweet card this morning with a magnet that says I Love You.
We are content.


thewren said:


> happy anniversary gwen - what's on the menu for the day - are you going to celebrate?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thats a good idea, thank you Caren, it will be something for us to talk about if you bring a couple when you come to London. Don't make too many, though, I'lll buy you some yarn when you are here to take back home with you. I haven't had my computer for a couple of days as Julian's is in "hospital" & he has an urgent job on so he's been using mine non stop. I've just got it back because he's gone to sleep.

Tessa[/quote]

I will bring a few with me and probably make one or two on the way. I like making cloths they are mostly not too hard and quick. What has happened that Julian is in hospital, I do hope it isn't too bad. Jamie has already made her list of things to pack.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No big celebration. We met for lunch at a cafeteria in the deli of a nearby grocery store; good southern style cooking. DH works so hard during the week it is rather hard to go out for a fancy dinner. Neither one of us terribly hungry tonight after a big lunch so just cooking some polish sausage for supper. I bought DH some work and flannel shirts at the thrift store Saturday and he bought and installed the lights in my craft room Sunday so we have no needs or wants and are happy to consider both as anniversary presents. DH did give me a sweet card this morning with a magnet that says I Love You.
> We are content.
> 
> Sounds as if you had a rather nice evening. I consider dinner out any place a nice break in the routine. How nice to have new lights in your craft room.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Caren, It's Julian's computer that is in hospital, not him. He has an urgent task so has needed to borrow my computer all day & evening,so I haven't been able to get on until now.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, It's Julian's computer that is in hospital, not him. He has an urgent task so has needed to borrow my computer all day & evening,so I haven't been able to get on until now.
> 
> Tessa


Ok!! Glad it is only the computer. I have had mine on all day but have only checked in occasionally. I am determined to have my sweater finished to wear when I am there in June. I have already had to frog one side and start over.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, It's Julian's computer that is in hospital, not him. He has an urgent task so has needed to borrow my computer all day & evening,so I haven't been able to get on until now.
> ...


I'm hoping you won't need a sweater when here in June, we should be having some really good warm weather by then. Better bring a couple though. just in case.
Tessa


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, we've had rain for the last several days but daytime temps several degrees above freezing. Mostly just overcast today. 

We are forecast for several inches of snow tonight, more tomorrow; then clear over the weekend but night time temps down close to single digits. Next week is anybody's guess.

I'm about half way up the back of my V-neck pullover that I started last week--about to start the decreases for the set-in sleeves. I came across this yarn at Hobby Lobby about a year ago in a clearance bin. I bought all they had in various dye lots of teal.The skeins are 100% wool and over 200 yards each. And at nearly 50% off, I couldn't pass it up. The yarn shades are close enough that I believe I can make it work.

My Denise interchangeables are working beautifully, as usual.

With a growing teen and a hard-working young man in the house, I think I've just about mastered meal planning and prep that provides enough for everyone without a lot of left-overs. On occasion, we do have "must-go"s--this must go and this must go nights. Fortunately the males in the house are all easy to cook for and are appreciative.

Back to knitting shortly--Wednesdays are a long day for me and knitting group meets tomorrow.

I think I've finished up my start-of -the-new-year round of check-ups with the various specialists today. Saw a new one --the orthopedist for possible knee problems. However, if they don't disrupt my life any more than at present, we will hold off on any procedures. Everything checked out just fine for me. Yea!!!!

Have a good evening/day, All. May be able to check back later. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you Lurker2. Nice when there are KP friends give good wishes.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> ...... bottles I found digging through grans old shed. guess back in those days, spices and meds were sold in those. I also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?


*chuckles and laughter* I have used an out house many many times in my childhood growing up out in farm country. An out house is another name for an out door toilet!!! a biffy is another name for it.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks RookieRetiree, looking forward to it. Told my DH my plans and he just laughed.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks jomcoy, going to have a cup of tea and go to bedso I can get an early start. Don't want to miss a minute.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Marianne818, such nice wishes. They are calling for rain again. Maybe I'll add a cup of hot chocolate to my day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I'm hoping you won't need a sweater when here in June, we should be having some really good warm weather by then. Better bring a couple though. just in case.
Tessa[/quote]

I'm hoping I won't need one just want to have it in case.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > no - i have never been to this store although i have been in portland several times. i do get their newsletter though and am thinking about ordering some yarn.
> ...


Good idea! Should we go I-5 and check out shops on the way, or should we go Amtrak and knit all the way there and back? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam just received this in the mail today. It would make a wonderful gift for the new baby. Now to make it in blue or grey, hmmm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ack! I put my little ziploc baggie with the sock I'm working on into my purse late this morning and went to meet DH for lunch then to have car cleaned. Knitting is now missing. I've called the only two places to see if they found it and nada! One of my favorite harmony needles and a few other accessories not to mention the yarn with sock WIP gone. I keep checking to see if it fell out here in the house but no luck so far. Grrrrr. Maybe it will show up. I have more of the yarn but will have to replace the needles and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes. DH was my first boyfriend in high school; he was a senior and me a sophomore. He was a blind date initially then. We went our separate ways and low and behold 17 years later he was again a blind date; hadn't seen him but 1 time in all those years. We date about 3 1/2 years and he had to ask me to marry him twice; I was a bit "gun shy" at the time. So even though we have now made 20 years we both feel like we've been together so much longer. To add to the story, when cleaning out my mom's home when we were getting ready to sell it for her I found 3 love letters he wrote me in high school up in her attic. (I had forgotten all about them too!) When clearing out his family home which is where we began living our married lives together (he already was living there) we found documents that my dad had notarized for his parents. Also found out that when DH was 14 and his dad was passing away in a hospital about 2 hours from our home it was my dad that drove his uncle from Athens to the hospital in Augusta GA. My dad also used to help his uncle with moving DH's grandmother who was bedridden and lived with DH's twin aunts. The twin aunts were teachers and friends and in the same professional sorority that my mother was in. Such a small world. We never knew any of the family connections until we got married. I like to think that God had us in his hands all the time as we bungled along through previous marriages just waiting for us to connect again. :-D
> 
> ...


I love to read love stories. I think I got hooked on the TP when we all told stories about how we met our significant others.lots of interesting stories.

glad you found your knitting Gwen!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


If it were me I'd go Amtrak, that way everyone gets to knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought this was cute, Jamie says she does this sometimes.


I do this too- over 30 years ago my sister gave me a book of words for spelling- and when spell check fails me this is what I use, and I can almost always find what I want there.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks jknappva, nice to hear from another Virginia girl. Your good wishes are appreciated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this was cute, Jamie says she does this sometimes.
> ...


I have a book with the most misspelled words, I love it and have used it more often to teach my bunch how to spell and the grandchildren as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks agnes - i love mystery/police stories - and i love what the brits do with them.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> They are the best aren't they? Some good ones from other places but they are by far the best overall. Wonder why?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Mawmaw and Happy Anniversary Gwenie! Love seeing all of the pics thanks for sharing. It is still snowing has just been a light snow all day and a little windy.
> ...


Yes insurance will cover a large portion of it especially since we have met our deductible now. With our prescription insurance I pay $5 each for my thyroid meds and anxiety meds a month. And yes even $2 or $3 change can make a big difference in a budget.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> Thanks jknappva, nice to hear from another Virginia girl. Your good wishes are appreciated.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks pammie. good wishes from KP friends make for a cheerful day.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Maw Maw-- Happy Birthday - I just came on so my good wishes are arriving late in the date. I hope you have many more!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks sorlenna. Nice to get birthday wishes from friends.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks agnecr, love your shawl in your avatar. Maybe one day


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you angora1, every one is so nice. I appreciate your good wishes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sounds brilliant but I'd have to go an awfully long distance, like the US to find a Target Store I suspect!


Sydney? I assume they are similar and we have them all over the place. No idea if ours sell those (I have the same but wothout the lid, no idea where it came form but a Cheap as Chips type store- and I use it for dirty washing)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that's an honor and the couple could not have chosen anyone better to be Nana than Marianne.
> ...


And same yesterday and cool today as well. BUt we have had a hot dry summer- inn less than 12 hours it will be sroing! Mind you the longest strectch of really hot days ever was in the first two weeks of March, but should be cooling down in a few weeks time- it won't stay cool. In fact warming up again tomorrow but not yet too hot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think he is going to be tall, his mum said thet the clinic said he's on the 98th percentile for length - not sure what that means, but it sounds big to me! :lol: I tend to forget that his dad is quite tall (just over 6 ft) because my other DS is so tall (6ft 4 in)


98 out of every 100 boys his age are shorter than him. So at this stage he is long- when do they become tall instead of long I wonder?

He remains a gorgoues looking boy doesn't he?- unbiased as you are of course


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam just received this in the mail today. It would make a wonderful gift for the new baby. Now to make it in blue or grey, hmmm.


That is a cool baby sleep sack - where did you find it? (magazine?)

I tried to play my WoW, but apparently my computer and/or Blizzard is being cranky. Since I don't feel well anyway, I'm crawling back off to the couch & back to the movie "Four Feathers" (1939).

Maybe I will finish off the other Jayne hat ear flap...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen have a lovely anniversary- well hope it was great.

SountheernGal things are staying tough for you.
My sisters both ended up in hospital and unable to go home they were so bad so there was no discussion about it once it go that point. The youngest was the hardest as she had a son who was only about 6 so he has been with a brother now for over ten years.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I broke down and bought the shark week pattern. It is 55 pages long! Haven't really studied it, but I have started trying to find the yarn. There is very little solid colors out there. Knit Picks has some, but I'd like to explore more options. I have also noticed that instead of the "plain jane" names they are all "heather", etc. I need gray and white or off white. I tried to look for the suggested yarn, but couldn't find it either! Why do they make things so difficult? I think people would buy more if it was easier to find what we are looking for. Off my soap box and heading to bed. I'm tired and I think I'm getting a cold. Yuck!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just finished up the crochet shawl (well, a couple of ends left...). I try to use readily available yarns as much as I can, as I don't like trying to find things either, Pammie. This one is Wool Ease--and now I must dig in the stash for the next thing!

Stay warm/cool as you require & have a good night/day, all!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our gas prices are over $4.00 USD per gallon...they've increased over 40 cents per gallon in the last month. The news stories say it's because we have some refineries that are offline for repairs and that the imported oil is more expensive. If the rates keep going up that will really put a damper on Spring Vacation trips and summer vacations!! The gas in WI was $3.70 per gallon so we filled up on our way back from DGD's birthday party. Our State and County add quite a bit of extra for taxes...our State of IL is very broke (very crooked politicians!!) and many of our social services are being cut....and many more cuts to come. If people are due State Tax Refunds after filing, they may get their amounts in increments...if at all or so the tax people are staying. I'm going to get our tax information ready this week to get our filing done next week.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> The issue with oil refining is going to cause a real stink someday. Environmentally speaking it is way too difficult to get permits to build much needed refineries. When our prices go up they say; refinery down, or the fuel refineries are gearing up for summer blends." If...and it is a big IF...congress worked together we should be building new refineries. But...environmentalist need to come to the table to make concessions. Also...just settle on one or two blends. Seems silly that one county requires a blend and the county next door has another blend. Stop the insanity.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> haven't been on in a while, just reading along, mom and i took off yesterday for a day of shopping in a town an hr away, nothing big dealish, checked out a couple clothing places, i tell you the JCPenney there is pitiful. we did go to wm also, i picked up some pink cotten and i did find a frosty white that i think will do to finish my tri colored cowl i am doing. we hit the goodwill and mom found her a rain jacket she has been wanting, and several tops, i found myself a brown long sleeve t. i spent a total of 3.50 for a newish shirt. now t hats my kind of shopping spree. bj worked till 430, so we had no rush. yeah.......
> but when we got back into town, found out sister was direct admitted into hospital and they met her at the door and took her immediatly into surgury on her leg. bottom line was she takes blood thinners and fell the other day, and instead of the blood clotting, it was pooling in her leg, so they opened it up, because she lost so much blood they gave her 2 units, so she is in hspl, with the leg insision left open to heal, she is bad diabetic, so not good scenario. plus neice told me her mom told her she figures she won't last because of liver problems till christmas, i agree, the color is already not good in her skin. sad, she is 61, i am staying home today, but will go tonight to see her and i am gonna have a serious talk with her about the next step as to her living arrangement. i think she is no longer able to live alone, so as bad as i dread this conversation, we have got to talk about long term nursing home facility. her oldest daughter (these are the two neices my parents and i raised all their lives) is in community college and doing so well, i do not want her to even think about quiting to take care of her mom. so i must have the talk. sad, but its what it is.
> dad is doing good though, adjusted back at the nursing home after his hospital stay. so thats a good thing, i went and watched tv with him last wk i played games on my kindle while "Shane" was on tv.
> i love looking at all the pictures of different parts of the country, keep that up. marianne i am so glad you are finally feeling your cherrios. i am reading from the back to pg 50 where i got to last. take care


Last July I was down in Southern California visiting my sister. She had just moved to an assisted living apartment. Lately when we talk I notice how much better she sounds. Recently sent me a picture and I am so happy because she looks rested. Has started with scheduled activities and finding new friends. She says ...should of moved sooner. I wish anyone moving into care could have this much enjoyment. She picked a good place. Not new but very pleasant and well kept. If your sister needs care look into it early. No more housecleaning, groceries shopping and cooking. I could go for that.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Luke and Grand dad? He is growing so tall![/quote]

No it's my brother holding him. I think he is going to be tall, his mum said thet the clinic said he's on the 98th percentile for length - not sure what that means, but it sounds big to me! :lol: I tend to forget that his dad is quite tall (just over 6 ft) because my other DS is so tall (6ft 4 in)[/quote]

Now there is a little Scottish lad...a very intense look. Grandmothers pride. Yeah!!!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, MawMaw! I hope you have a great day!


My wishes for you...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday, MawMaw! I hope you have a great day!


My wishes for you...too


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Dont you just love this...........am so envious of anyone who can do this


Oh wow...with Mariannes pictures and this spring flower cover ....I better go out and look for the wild forget-me-nots....must be spring soon.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Iris looked so real ...until I scrolled down and what a surprise!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ack! I put my little ziploc baggie with the sock I'm working on into my purse late this morning and went to meet DH for lunch then to have car cleaned. Knitting is now missing. I've called the only two places to see if they found it and nada! One of my favorite harmony needles and a few other accessories not to mention the yarn with sock WIP gone. I keep checking to see if it fell out here in the house but no luck so far. Grrrrr. Maybe it will show up. I have more of the yarn but will have to replace the needles and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes. DH was my first boyfriend in high school; he was a senior and me a sophomore. He was a blind date initially then. We went our separate ways and low and behold 17 years later he was again a blind date; hadn't seen him but 1 time in all those years. We date about 3 1/2 years and he had to ask me to marry him twice; I was a bit "gun shy" at the time. So even though we have now made 20 years we both feel like we've been together so much longer. To add to the story, when cleaning out my mom's home when we were getting ready to sell it for her I found 3 love letters he wrote me in high school up in her attic. (I had forgotten all about them too!) When clearing out his family home which is where we began living our married lives together (he already was living there) we found documents that my dad had notarized for his parents. Also found out that when DH was 14 and his dad was passing away in a hospital about 2 hours from our home it was my dad that drove his uncle from Athens to the hospital in Augusta GA. My dad also used to help his uncle with moving DH's grandmother who was bedridden and lived with DH's twin aunts. The twin aunts were teachers and friends and in the same professional sorority that my mother was in. Such a small world. We never knew any of the family connections until we got married. I like to think that God had us in his hands all the time as we bungled along through previous marriages just waiting for us to connect again. :-D
> 
> ...


Reading TP is such a wonderful daily travel tour. Love all the family history and life experiences.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

jheiens said:


> UPDATE: I found my knitting!!!! If it had been a snake it would have bitten me! LOL


Gwen, while caring for a neighbor's younger child (many,many years ago), she misquoted that line and it came out, "If I'd been a snake, I'd have bit it!" lolol

Ohio Joy[/quote]

and my DH says..going as fast as killing snakes.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really didn't mean to take so long getting back - i've just spent the day in bed - dozing away. not sure what that is all about. i apologize for causing someone else to be pouring the tea in my place.
> 
> we've gotten over an inch of rain - now is seems to be snowing - tiny flakes - it is way to warm for it to do anything. just a very bleak day.
> 
> ...


Sam I am sorry everyone there is sick I am sending healing energy for them all. Make sure you stay well.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gwen have a lovely anniversary- well hope it was great.
> 
> SountheernGal things are staying tough for you.
> My sisters both ended up in hospital and unable to go home they were so bad so there was no discussion about it once it go that point. The youngest was the hardest as she had a son who was only about 6 so he has been with a brother now for over ten years.


sorry about your sisters and the hardship for her son. Hope he bonded well with the brother.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Agnes I love the pictures especially the Iris. They are my most favorite flower and scent is so heavenly. My grandmother had the most beautiful Iris beds and they were so fragrant. That is probably the thing I miss most about my grandparents not being here any more is their Iris beds. It was probably 50' x 12' and they had all the colors you can imagine.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Happy Anniversary Gwen, and Happy Birthday Mawmaw, both you enjoy your day, hope there is something special for you both. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sorry I late with the birthday and anniversary wishes Gwen and Mawmaw I hope you had a very nice day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have waited - maybe i should send healing evergy to the computer instead.

sam

sending julian tons of positive healing energy tess - hope he is out of the hospital soon.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

contentment is good gwen - think it says it all.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> No big celebration. We met for lunch at a cafeteria in the deli of a nearby grocery store; good southern style cooking. DH works so hard during the week it is rather hard to go out for a fancy dinner. Neither one of us terribly hungry tonight after a big lunch so just cooking some polish sausage for supper. I bought DH some work and flannel shirts at the thrift store Saturday and he bought and installed the lights in my craft room Sunday so we have no needs or wants and are happy to consider both as anniversary presents. DH did give me a sweet card this morning with a magnet that says I Love You.
> We are content.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our snow is to continue tonight into tomorrow - it is a very fine snow - don't think it will accumulate much - at least i hope not.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, we've had rain for the last several days but daytime temps several degrees above freezing. Mostly just overcast today.
> 
> We are forecast for several inches of snow tonight, more tomorrow; then clear over the weekend but night time temps down close to single digits. Next week is anybody's guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how precious is that - a great pattern - did they give where you could find the patten?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam just received this in the mail today. It would make a wonderful gift for the new baby. Now to make it in blue or grey, hmmm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just going along for the ride. if we take the train how do we get around in portland?

sam



KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great movie and a great story.

sam



Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sam just received this in the mail today. It would make a wonderful gift for the new baby. Now to make it in blue or grey, hmmm.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - what is the shark week pattern?

hope you feel better in the morning and that there is not cold in your future.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I broke down and bought the shark week pattern. It is 55 pages long! Haven't really studied it, but I have started trying to find the yarn. There is very little solid colors out there. Knit Picks has some, but I'd like to explore more options. I have also noticed that instead of the "plain jane" names they are all "heather", etc. I need gray and white or off white. I tried to look for the suggested yarn, but couldn't find it either! Why do they make things so difficult? I think people would buy more if it was easier to find what we are looking for. Off my soap box and heading to bed. I'm tired and I think I'm getting a cold. Yuck!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture sorlenna?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've just finished up the crochet shawl (well, a couple of ends left...). I try to use readily available yarns as much as I can, as I don't like trying to find things either, Pammie. This one is Wool Ease--and now I must dig in the stash for the next thing!
> 
> Stay warm/cool as you require & have a good night/day, all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually - i'm for buying a horse.

sam



Ezenby said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Our gas prices are over $4.00 USD per gallon...they've increased over 40 cents per gallon in the last month. The news stories say it's because we have some refineries that are offline for repairs and that the imported oil is more expensive. If the rates keep going up that will really put a damper on Spring Vacation trips and summer vacations!! The gas in WI was $3.70 per gallon so we filled up on our way back from DGD's birthday party. Our State and County add quite a bit of extra for taxes...our State of IL is very broke (very crooked politicians!!) and many of our social services are being cut....and many more cuts to come. If people are due State Tax Refunds after filing, they may get their amounts in increments...if at all or so the tax people are staying. I'm going to get our tax information ready this week to get our filing done next week.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for any of you that like to have a dishrag on the needles - go here for some ideas.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/index.html


Sam these patterns are very nice. Rachel does nice work.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are very neat Sam

Pontuf

uote=thewren]for any of you that like to have a dishrag on the needles - go here for some ideas.

sam

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/index.html[/quote]


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Oh Katy what a great idea Amtrac but then we would be dependant on other travel which could prove to be difficult so driving would probably be better. It really would be so much fun!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I have just discovered dishcloths, Tessa and they are fun to knit. Getting a good cotton is a bit of a challenge for us but I'm on 'the hunt'. The traditional cloth, whose pattern can be found on Ravelry makes a very pretty cloth and the latest link from Sam has some beautiful examples to inspire. My friend in Tennessee sent me a skein of her favourite cotton in sparkling white so I'll enjoy using this one soon and possibly for a baby's cloth. I'm not a picture of energy this morning as I spent most of yesterday on fieldwork in Fermanagh. It was so dry. I didn't even need my field boots and I got some useful photographs. Hope to hear of your successes.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........
> ...


Southern Gal the hippos are concrete statues, there is another set nearer the town centre, I will see if I can get a shot of them ..there are metal flocks of seagulls,dinosaurs on roundabouts ,totem poles,and giant hands scattered round the town


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I


thewren said:


> i think it was southern gal that asked if the hippos were real - i said to myself - what hippos? so i went back and sure enough - there were the hippos. need to look more closely next time.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam it's what the artist called them, they walk in line,what with the ones there and the others in the town,they all used to be all together(8 in total) as they crossed through the paddling pool,but because of vandals some were moved


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always someone to spoil it for the rest of us.

sam



agnescr said:


> called them, they walk in line,what with the ones there and the others in the town,they all used to be all together(8 in total) as they crossed through the paddling pool,but because of vandals some were moved


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mjs said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Aye Stuart MacBride his books are

The Logan McRae Novels....Grampian Police(Aberdeen)

Cold Granite
Dying Light
Broken Skin
Flesh House
Blind Eye
Shatter the Bones
Dark Blood

He has written other works but I cant remember the names, he has also published under Stuart B MacBride


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - think you and i are the only ones online - i hate to leave you but it is three-thirty and i can't sleep all day tomorrow like i did today. will see you in the morning.


sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for this list agnes.

sam



agnescr said:


> [Aye Stuart MacBride his books are
> 
> The Logan McRae Novels....Grampian Police(Aberdeen)
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great movie and a great story.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Is it the original version or the Heath Ledger one?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> agnes - think you and i are the only ones online - i hate to leave you but it is three-thirty and i can't sleep all day tomorrow like i did today. will see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


Sleep well Sam I am not long up it is 8:30 AM here, so my day is just starting


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > agnes - think you and i are the only ones online - i hate to leave you but it is three-thirty and i can't sleep all day tomorrow like i did today. will see you in the morning.
> ...


Good morning Agnes. Like you, the day has just begun. Still lovely and dry but very cloudy, in contrast to Monday's bright skies. I need to get to the local garden centre as I could do with more cultivated primroses for a three-tier planter and for the baskets on the garden wall. I haven't yet been able to buy gourd seeds and wonder if there has been a crop failure. It is almost time to sow seeds of tomatoes, peppers and aubergines. Potatoes chitting nicely. Best that I go and do the household bits before heading out. Yesterday, today and tomorrow have various appointments and I need to get to the cotttage to check on the bees. It'll all get done, with a bit of hoppin' and trottin'. Affectionately.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm online! Just woke up and took Pontuf out.
Sleep sound Sam. Hope Heidi, Gary and the kids are feeling better.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> agnes - think you and i are the only ones online - i hate to leave you but it is three-thirty and i can't sleep all day tomorrow like i did today. will see you in the morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie. You must post some pictures of your primroses that are tiered.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ sticks as inspired us. Think we will drive to Las Vegas for a few days to see some friends. It's a 5 hour drive through the desert. We go right past Kingman. The Hotel at Mandalay Bay accepts dogs in their rooms so Pontuf can go. Can you believe they charge $50 a night for a dog! Pontuf is cleaner than any human and much better behaved. They do pamper with treats and special bed.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We will pass the famous pie cafe in Wikkiup. I'm ordering pies for the table with hot coffee and plenty of tea. Place your orders because they are home made. Their cream pies are to die for. I'll order a coconut cream pie to start. We can sit outside and feed the peacocks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Spitting rain down here with a cold wind. Trying to knit but pinched my index finger the other day and it hurts to push the needle. Trying to use middle finger instead. Luckily just knitting in the round so no pattern to keep track of.
> Have a great night everyone.


Hope your finger is soon better- I use my middle fingers to move the needles round. Isn't interesting all the different ways to knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm hoping you won't need a sweater when here in June, we should be having some really good warm weather by then. Better bring a couple though. just in case.
> Tessa


Aren't you a little optimistic? No sweater even in an English summer


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > ...... bottles I found digging through grans old shed. guess back in those days, spices and meds were sold in those. I also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?
> ...


My understanding of outhouse as well- only had a few years with an outhouse, but unfortunately it was while I was pregnant about the only time I ever to need to use an outhouse at night.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Good Morning Valreie it is bright and sunny here in Fife and not too cold, have my washing out on the line ,have tidied house,had breakfast
I envy you your garden as I onlyhave 2 wee flower beds in a communal garden that is mostly in grass,the council don't like folk digging up any either,
I have been looking for seeds as well..Dianthus Bagpuss,but nobody local seems to have them,so it looks like I will have to buy on line and pay as much again for postage,just how much does an envelope and a stamp cost for heavens sake?I hope you have better luck than me


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping you won't need a sweater when here in June, we should be having some really good warm weather by then. Better bring a couple though. just in case.
> ...


The south of England have had some really hot summers of late.even drought conditions,with hosepipe bans


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I broke down and bought the shark week pattern. It is 55 pages long! Haven't really studied it, but I have started trying to find the yarn. There is very little solid colors out there. Knit Picks has some, but I'd like to explore more options. I have also noticed that instead of the "plain jane" names they are all "heather", etc. I need gray and white or off white. I tried to look for the suggested yarn, but couldn't find it either! Why do they make things so difficult? I think people would buy more if it was easier to find what we are looking for. Off my soap box and heading to bed. I'm tired and I think I'm getting a cold. Yuck!


Is it a solid sock yarn you need?
Cascade Heritage do a lot and Universal yarns Pace have a lot (this isn't as good as quality IMHO but does work but is cheaper )
http://www.simplysockyarn.com/servlet/Categories?category=SOCK+YARN%3ASimply+Sock+Yarn,+Solids they have 67 of there own solids, $10 a 50g ball but I have never used theirs so no idea what it is like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen have a lovely anniversary- well hope it was great.
> ...


He gets on reasoanbly but he has never really fitted in- the Apsergers means that although he was 6 at the time the things Sarah did with him are what he still does, and he does have some real quirks! Whe he stays witht me I find him exhausting so it is no wonder that my SIL especially needs a break from him. But he seems happy and as settled as can be expected knowing what he is like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Why not Amtrack and hire a car when you are in one place for a while? Or can you share the driving so you can share knitting? Or do you have insurance issues- ove rhere we insure the car and it includes any drivers- some simply have larger excesses they need to pay if they have an accident. But in the uK this isn't the case I know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


If I ever gewt back up to Scotland sounds like I need to head up there! What fun it sounds


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


BUt hot enough to think of coming over for a while without a jumper or cardigan? The heat there is more muggy than here and nothing is built for it so the few weeks of real summer are much harder than our months though nowhere near as hot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> pammie - what is the shark week pattern?
> 
> hope you feel better in the morning and that there is not cold in your future.
> 
> sam


I've assumed she weant the shark sock pattern- a wonderful looking pair of socks but a very expensive pattern that I won't be buying much as I would like to knit the socks.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Now come on ladies are you trying to scupper our glorious summers we have here in England rofl 


darowil said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > pammie - what is the shark week pattern?
> ...


Half the cost goes to the charity the designers supports


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have had so many wonderful birthday wishes there is no way I can thank each and everyone of you, although I would like to do that. It means so much to have them. I feel that KP has been a blessing to me in so many ways. I am not on often but that doesn't mean I don't think of you and pray for each of you daily. Thank you and bless you all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sam just received this in the mail today. It would make a wonderful gift for the new baby. Now to make it in blue or grey, hmmm.
> ...


It came with my Let's Knit magazine this month. There are some pretty nice baby sweater n the booklet too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ack! I put my little ziploc baggie with the sock I'm working on into my purse late this morning and went to meet DH for lunch then to have car cleaned. Knitting is now missing. I've called the only two places to see if they found it and nada! One of my favorite harmony needles and a few other accessories not to mention the yarn with sock WIP gone. I keep checking to see if it fell out here in the house but no luck so far. Grrrrr. Maybe it will show up. I have more of the yarn but will have to replace the needles and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes. DH was my first boyfriend in high school; he was a senior and me a sophomore. He was a blind date initially then. We went our separate ways and low and behold 17 years later he was again a blind date; hadn't seen him but 1 time in all those years. We date about 3 1/2 years and he had to ask me to marry him twice; I was a bit "gun shy" at the time. So even though we have now made 20 years we both feel like we've been together so much longer. To add to the story, when cleaning out my mom's home when we were getting ready to sell it for her I found 3 love letters he wrote me in high school up in her attic. (I had forgotten all about them too!) When clearing out his family home which is where we began living our married lives together (he already was living there) we found documents that my dad had notarized for his parents. Also found out that when DH was 14 and his dad was passing away in a hospital about 2 hours from our home it was my dad that drove his uncle from Athens to the hospital in Augusta GA. My dad also used to help his uncle with moving DH's grandmother who was bedridden and lived with DH's twin aunts. The twin aunts were teachers and friends and in the same professional sorority that my mother was in. Such a small world. We never knew any of the family connections until we got married. I like to think that God had us in his hands all the time as we bungled along through previous marriages just waiting for us to connect again. :-D
> 
> ...


You two were destined to be together weren't you! Glad the knitting turned up. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Now come on ladies are you trying to scupper our glorious summers we have here in England rofl
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


Never :-D :-D :-D


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........
> ...


We tend to use the garage as a store for tools, paint, garden furniture, junk :roll: etc. There has never been a car in it! :lol: 
Would love to see a photo of your bottle tree.
No, they're not real hippos.....mind you, it is deepest, darkest Fife....!! (Sorry Agnes! :lol: :lol: )


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really didn't mean to take so long getting back - i've just spent the day in bed - dozing away. not sure what that is all about. i apologize for causing someone else to be pouring the tea in my place.
> 
> we've gotten over an inch of rain - now is seems to be snowing - tiny flakes - it is way to warm for it to do anything. just a very bleak day.
> 
> ...


Please stay well, Sam and don't worry about us, we'll continue to chat away regardless! Somebody (usually more than one!) will always welcome the newbies to the table, so please don't feel it always has to be down to you. Hope the family all feel better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how precious is that - a great pattern - did they give where you could find the patten?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It came with a magazine. Going to order the yarn for it today, probably in both grey and blue.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Thats ok Kate as I tell everyone I meet.I just live here am no a Fifer,and as the saying goes you need a lang spoon to sup with'the devil and a Fifer :roll:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I only said "I hope" Surely I can hope for a decent summer, after all we've had to put up with some rotten winter weather.Lol. Bring an umbrella, Caren.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I only said "I hope" Surely I can hope for a decent summer, after all we've had to put up with some rotten winter weather.Lol. Bring an umbrella, Caren.
> 
> Tessa


I will hope right along with you Tessa. I lucked out when I was there in November. With luck it will be nice in June as well. I will most definitely have an umbrella.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Loved the photos, the iris and hippos especially. Thanks also for the book list...I have reserved the first Rankin/Rebus book at the library.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> AZ sticks as inspired us. Think we will drive to Las Vegas for a few days to see some friends. It's a 5 hour drive through the desert. We go right past Kingman. The Hotel at Mandalay Bay accepts dogs in their rooms so Pontuf can go. Can you believe they charge $50 a night for a dog! Pontuf is cleaner than any human and much better behaved. They do pamper with treats and special bed.


DH would probably drive from here to Kingman for a piece of coconut cream pie. We're also happy to find places where we can take Reese.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

absolutly beautiful.........
are those real hippos? can't tell if they are statues or not.
wouldn't you love to have some of those iris statues in your yard. i love stuff like that, me i have a bottle tree i had welded by BIL, took a while to find several blue bottles, but finally i got it done and cemented in the yard, i would love to have a couple more, just a tad smaller, and one put only white, i have several white milk glass jars and bottles i found digging through grans old shed. guess back in those days, spices and meds were sold in those. i also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?[/quote]

Southern Gal the hippos are concrete statues, there is another set nearer the town centre, I will see if I can get a shot of them ..there are metal flocks of seagulls,dinosaurs on roundabouts ,totem poles,and giant hands scattered round the town[/quote]

i would like some of the hippos in my yard too!
just got back from taking bj to work, he was sleeping so good and his alarm didn't go off, so he will have to get his breakfast at the hospital. good that we live all of 2 min. away  
i am cooking a egg white, onion, mushroom w cheese omlette. i also gotta go finish cleaning at church. then on to hosp we watched the american idol together last nite. (we both agreed we are none to impressed with the women this yr.) when i left, they were coming back to check her leg and change her bed, she was laying in bloody sheets. they have given her so much blood, because they can't get her numbers up enough. just pray thats all i know to ask for. thanks


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your sister. Am praying for you and your family. And I think you are giving the right advice to your niece.



Southern Gal said:


> absolutly beautiful.........
> are those real hippos? can't tell if they are statues or not.
> wouldn't you love to have some of those iris statues in your yard. i love stuff like that, me i have a bottle tree i had welded by BIL, took a while to find several blue bottles, but finally i got it done and cemented in the yard, i would love to have a couple more, just a tad smaller, and one put only white, i have several white milk glass jars and bottles i found digging through grans old shed. guess back in those days, spices and meds were sold in those. i also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?


Southern Gal the hippos are concrete statues, there is another set nearer the town centre, I will see if I can get a shot of them ..there are metal flocks of seagulls,dinosaurs on roundabouts ,totem poles,and giant hands scattered round the town[/quote]

i would like some of the hippos in my yard too!
just got back from taking bj to work, he was sleeping so good and his alarm didn't go off, so he will have to get his breakfast at the hospital. good that we live all of 2 min. away  
i am cooking a egg white, onion, mushroom w cheese omlette. i also gotta go finish cleaning at church. then on to hosp we watched the american idol together last nite. (we both agreed we are none to impressed with the women this yr.) when i left, they were coming back to check her leg and change her bed, she was laying in bloody sheets. they have given her so much blood, because they can't get her numbers up enough. just pray thats all i know to ask for. thanks[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ooopps


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning all. Events from last night over; nothing came of the gun shots and it was about 1 a.m. before the young man who delivered the firewood go his truck out of the backyard. Finally went to bed around 2.
> 
> Today is our 20th anniversary. DH let me sleep in and has gone to have our taxes prepared by our accountant. Called him and we are breaking even this year. Had to laugh cause we are getting back just enough to pay the accountant. LOL Better than having to pay more!
> 
> ...


Just love our mountains for sure!! Now if I was just a bit more "fit" to be out exploring things would be just awesome!!! LOL. I'm happy for you about the tax situation, is always better to walk away with no $ exchanged for sure! Well, better would always be to have the joy of waiting for a return, LOL. 
Happy Anniversary!!! Wishing you and DH continued happiness, surrounded by love of family and friends, wishes for many more joyful anniversaries to come!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


Love the iris!! Great idea on the Frame, would be in shock to see Hippo's on the grounds for sure! Thank you so very much for sharing!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope they have it --- broasted chicken with broasted fries are so very good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No luck today... but they will have it on Saturday, so crossing my fingers that we are there in time, LOL. Understand that it sells out early, so we just go early, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, just heard what sounded like gun shots coming from the mobile home park that backs up to our property. Have called 911 to report it. Told them I couldn't be sure but it did sound like 5 shots. Hope it was just firecrackers but who knows. They said they would send an officer out to drive around the area. Love my home/property but sure hate the way the surrounding property has developed over the decades.
> ...


I do understand the worry about your Mom's location, my boys know I want as far away from neighbors as I can get, but they have convinced me that an area such as I am in now would be best.
Hope your sister will make the right decision for her living conditions. Have her in our prayers here, as are you and yours always.
I need to try to make the quesadillas, truth is I have never had one, strange given the fact that I grew up with a Hispanic neighbor and she was always sending food to our home.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ack! I put my little ziploc baggie with the sock I'm working on into my purse late this morning and went to meet DH for lunch then to have car cleaned. Knitting is now missing. I've called the only two places to see if they found it and nada! One of my favorite harmony needles and a few other accessories not to mention the yarn with sock WIP gone. I keep checking to see if it fell out here in the house but no luck so far. Grrrrr. Maybe it will show up. I have more of the yarn but will have to replace the needles and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes. DH was my first boyfriend in high school; he was a senior and me a sophomore. He was a blind date initially then. We went our separate ways and low and behold 17 years later he was again a blind date; hadn't seen him but 1 time in all those years. We date about 3 1/2 years and he had to ask me to marry him twice; I was a bit "gun shy" at the time. So even though we have now made 20 years we both feel like we've been together so much longer. To add to the story, when cleaning out my mom's home when we were getting ready to sell it for her I found 3 love letters he wrote me in high school up in her attic. (I had forgotten all about them too!) When clearing out his family home which is where we began living our married lives together (he already was living there) we found documents that my dad had notarized for his parents. Also found out that when DH was 14 and his dad was passing away in a hospital about 2 hours from our home it was my dad that drove his uncle from Athens to the hospital in Augusta GA. My dad also used to help his uncle with moving DH's grandmother who was bedridden and lived with DH's twin aunts. The twin aunts were teachers and friends and in the same professional sorority that my mother was in. Such a small world. We never knew any of the family connections until we got married. I like to think that God had us in his hands all the time as we bungled along through previous marriages just waiting for us to connect again. :-D
> 
> ...


So glad you found the knitting!!!!!!!!!! Sounds as if Fate was with bringing you and DH back together for sure! So very happy for you!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I only said "I hope" Surely I can hope for a decent summer, after all we've had to put up with some rotten winter weather.Lol. Bring an umbrella, Caren.
> ...


I got into the habit of always having an umbrella in my handbag when we lived in London- and a book for the hours spent sitting on the tubes. And I kept it up for quite a while after we came back here- but somehow I have lost it now. (th ebrolly that is no the book). Now I rarely leave home wiothout a book and knitting.

Maryanne is with us for a few days. This weekend is the Clipsal V8 races. And as she lives within a few minutes walk of the track she comes to get away from the noise. We can hear it here at times and we are a mile away. And it causes total chaos on that side of the city with major roads closed as they make up the track. And of course roads need to be closed early and then it takes time to get it all back to normal. This year NIssan and Mercades have joined HOlden and Ford for the first time. It has no interest for me but can't miss it when you live in the city itself- though so far the road closures haven't impacted on me as I am on the other side of the city. Tomorrow they have a street party and so even more major roads are closed- and getting to Maryannes by road if I wanted to would be well nigh impossible - if not impossible. BUt we are assured that it brings so much to the state that the disruptions are well worth it. ANd many people love to watch them as well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........
> ...


ROFL... sorry I burst into laughter when I read the part about the "out house" There is a stand along one of the roadways that sells sheds that have the outhouse moon on the door, Cindi absolutely forbids one being on any property she is part of, LOL. I love to tease her about my rural Arkansas roots! Yes, my family vacation house in southern Arkansas had an outhouse, of course as years went by and tornado remodeled homes and caused new houses to be built, the outhouse I think went sailing away in the second tornado!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


But don't think I would pay half that amount either! I'm stingey when it comes to patterns! I have some sock pattern books but don't think I have bought any single sock patterns (well there is my sock club subscription- that is fairly expensive but I get nice yarn and unique patterns every 2 months)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


In the summer months I usually have an umbrella or at least a rain jacket. I bring knitting or crocheting with me every where very rarely am without it. The times I don't have knitting with me I feel like I have forgotten to finish dressing. 
How lucky you are, I would love to be so close. I love the races. I can't wait for the season to start back up. I do understand how it might get a bit annoying to have traffic backed up and rerouted.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Birthday Mawmaw and Happy Anniversary Gwenie! Love seeing all of the pics thanks for sharing. It is still snowing has just been a light snow all day and a little windy.
> 
> Have done laundry, knitted some, got tax stuff together went thru bills.
> 
> ...


It isn't fair the upcharges that hospitals have. I have read several articles lately about how they are just out of control and we are at their mercy. I have no insurance, am not covered by Medicare yet, make 100 too much for any type of assistance in health care. Needless to say what $ I did have saved for "retirement" has been eaten away with all my medical issues. I am very grateful that I had the $ to cover most of the expenses, this last go round well.. let's just say I pray strongly that I will never darken another hospital door again!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> We will pass the famous pie cafe in Wikkiup. I'm ordering pies for the table with hot coffee and plenty of tea. Place your orders because they are home made. Their cream pies are to die for. I'll order a coconut cream pie to start. We can sit outside and feed the peacocks.


Rhubarb please! Or peach, pie is one of my favorite things.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> marianne - what a great avatar - was this taken close to you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, this is about a 45 minute drive from my home. And that is mainly because the speed limit is only 25 mph due to the sharp curves and switchbacks. Absolutely breathtaking drive.. just not one for those that tend to get car sick, LOL. I once rented a VW convertible for a weekend, just to putz around in. That was a blast to drive up there, the trip down was amazing, LOL. Hmmm no wonder C has refused to let me rent it again.. had forgotten.. oh well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, after being away I come home with a cold :XD: feeling not so nice. Hope I can knit, my head feels like its from hell :thumbdown: but pray all is well, have my coffee and will start my day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> always someone to spoil it for the rest of us.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


How right you are Sam. :x things like this art is so few and far apart.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No big celebration. We met for lunch at a cafeteria in the deli of a nearby grocery store; good southern style cooking. DH works so hard during the week it is rather hard to go out for a fancy dinner. Neither one of us terribly hungry tonight after a big lunch so just cooking some polish sausage for supper. I bought DH some work and flannel shirts at the thrift store Saturday and he bought and installed the lights in my craft room Sunday so we have no needs or wants and are happy to consider both as anniversary presents. DH did give me a sweet card this morning with a magnet that says I Love You.
> We are content.
> 
> That is so wonderful, so very happy for you my friend!! If this rain will disappear for a few days would love to get together. My unwanted friend Arthur decides to visit on the most inopportune days for sure. C keeps threatening me with a walker, but my cane does fine on my bad days! I have a full arsenal of medical aides, crutches, 2 walkers (one has a seat, LOL) a wheelchair (mine, in addition to Moms) canes, I think I have 3..maybe 4 now. Braces for most every part of the human body, LOL. I have had RA and other types of arthritis since I was 7 yrs old, would think I'd be use to his visits by now, but they do still catch me by surprise most days.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Marianne, I have a VW Cabrio now. It is 14 years old, but is still in fairly good shape. I love riding around with the top down, Jimmy Buffett on the CD, and a double-dip ice cream cone! That is my idea of a perfect summer day. I would love to see the drive you are describing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love pie......guess that comes from working in a diner with home-made pies and my FIL was a Mrs.Smith's pie truck driver. The coconut cream is one of my favorites, but I also love triple berry with ice cream, lemon meringue and banana cream --- oh, and french silk!! Oh my...I hope others like these kinds also.
Las Vegas is still one of the greatest places to go when we have such cold nasty weather here...I'm content with just sitting and People Watch for hours.



Pontuf said:


> We will pass the famous pie cafe in Wikkiup. I'm ordering pies for the table with hot coffee and plenty of tea. Place your orders because they are home made. Their cream pies are to die for. I'll order a coconut cream pie to start. We can sit outside and feed the peacocks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When we were there over Labor Day last year, the weather was perfect for the entire 10 days....my brother is quick to point out that he hasn't seen more than 3 days without rain since!!! He's still over there - maybe for a year of extended stay...may have to make another trip; there was so much we didn't get to see. But with the trip out to Oregon for the family reunion in June, the vacation funds will be depleted...I can only hope he gets another year's extension!



NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I only said "I hope" Surely I can hope for a decent summer, after all we've had to put up with some rotten winter weather.Lol. Bring an umbrella, Caren.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awww...so disappointing -- you'll experience why they sell out early. Don't worry, it warms up just fine!!



Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Hope they have it --- broasted chicken with broasted fries are so very good!!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > ...... bottles I found digging through grans old shed. guess back in those days, spices and meds were sold in those. I also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?
> ...


I've never heard Biffy referring to an outdoor toilet!! And, yes, growing up in the country, I' m well aware of them!!!
Thank you, Lord, for indoor plumbing!!
JUneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When we were there over Labor Day last year, the weather was perfect for the entire 10 days....my brother is quick to point out that he hasn't seen more than 3 days without rain since!!! He's still over there - maybe for a year of extended stay...may have to make another trip; there was so much we didn't get to see. But with the trip out to Oregon for the family reunion in June, the vacation funds will be depleted...I can only hope he gets another year's extension!
> 
> Was the same when I was there very good weather the entire 10 days. At least in London some of the event we had planned on going to outside of London got rained out or flooded out would be a better description. I don't think one can ever see all thee is to see in a life time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


We referred to out houses as the biffy was not a place one wanted to go in the dead of winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Its autumn! for a whole 37 minutes and now I am going off to bed.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > We will pass the famous pie cafe in Wikkiup. I'm ordering pies for the table with hot coffee and plenty of tea. Place your orders because they are home made. Their cream pies are to die for. I'll order a coconut cream pie to start. We can sit outside and feed the peacocks.
> ...


As I am the only one that loves coconut, I'd have to opt for that as my first choice! There was a restaurant along the road from Houston to San Antonio or Austin that had the best pies, we would always stop for lunch and everyone would order small plates as we all saved room for a slice of pie! Easter on the horizon brings memories of my Aunt's fresh coconut cake, if only I had someone that would take most of it I would so enjoy having a slice or two for myself!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Marianne, I have a VW Cabrio now. It is 14 years old, but is still in fairly good shape. I love riding around with the top down, Jimmy Buffett on the CD, and a double-dip ice cream cone! That is my idea of a perfect summer day. I would love to see the drive you are describing.


Oh you would LOVE driving this road!! I have driving the Cabrio before, loved that car for sure! My uncle gave me a VW bug when I turned 16, had the "moon" roof, stick shift of course, but I dearly loved that car, kept it for years. Gave it back to my Uncle when I married as my new hubby was to be stationed in Treasure Island, in the San Francisco area. He did not want to deal with having 2 cars. Sure wish I still had it though :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


June, when I was managing the lodge in Co, people would call for reservations one of the first questions would be, "my wife wants to know if you have indoor plumbing" LOL. My standard reply was yes, but we have a trail to the woods if she would prefer that!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My grandparents lived in the country and used an outhouse. I don't remember much about it, but I was glad when they got indoor plumbing. My DD would be horrified if she had to use one!

Sam, it is the shark sock pattern that was posted in the section "Funniest Socks" or something like that. It was very expensive, but most of it went to the victims of Hurricane Sandy. I would never have bought it, but DD has crazy sock day at school every year and she fell in love with those socks. I looked for other patterns that were similar, but that one just took 1st place! I just hoope they are not too hard! I don't usually spend that much for a pattern or book, but since it was also a donation I decided to go for it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it a solid sock yarn you need?
Cascade Heritage do a lot and Universal yarns Pace have a lot (this isn't as good as quality IMHO but does work but is cheaper )
http://www.simplysockyarn.com/servlet/Categories?category=SOCK+YARN%3ASimply+Sock+Yarn,+Solids they have 67 of there own solids, $10 a 50g ball but I have never used theirs so no idea what it is like.[/quote]

Thank you! I'm going to check this out more thoroughly when I get home. Since these will only be worn once a year, I don't have to use the best yarn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was on my way to bed when I decided to check the calander - today (1st March) is National Pig Day and Peanut Butter Lovers Day. And march is National Frozen Food Month according to this US calander.
So all you PB lovers out there have a good excuse to eat lots of PB today (well tomorrow for you)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


You could always do what I do, make the cake then cut it into slices and freeze most of it. When I want a slice I have it on hand.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


LOL!!! Love it!! Indoor plumbing and air conditioning....a toss-up which I appreciate more!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


Love that hat. The decreases on the top are so well done. Great job. Those stones are absolutely gorgeous. Can't get over how the colors showed up so great in your photo.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I forgot to add the picture of the drops.. also have a picture of a scarf I am working on. No pattern for this really, just saw the stitch design in a magazine wanted to make a scarf from it, never found a written pattern so just went with the description and am knitting till it is long enough. Not sure of what the other end will look like when I bind off, but still a long way to go so will worry about that later, :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dowager, a wonderful friend I made in Darowil's Magic Loop Toe-Up Workshop just told me about FlyLady. She gives you ways to clean the house in 15 min. segments. I'm listening to her crisis cleaning one right now. Great site.
http://www.flylady.net

I have out-of-town company coming and need to do a whole house. Panic till I started listening to this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


What gorgeous stitch holders- I would be using them if they were mine. What a waste to keep them in a box


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I forgot to add the picture of the drops.. also have a picture of a scarf I am working on. No pattern for this really, just saw the stitch design in a magazine wanted to make a scarf from it, never found a written pattern so just went with the description and am knitting till it is long enough. Not sure of what the other end will look like when I bind off, but still a long way to go so will worry about that later, :lol:  :roll:


Marianne, how gorgeous and the colors of the scarf go with the purple drop. Wow. Such lovely work. So you make jewelry and the prettiest stitch markers I have ever seen. People must treasure those earrings you made.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love Flylady. I don't really do it like I should, but hope to do better when I am done working. It is very logical. Especially for those of us with stashes!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > ...... bottles I found digging through grans old shed. guess back in those days, spices and meds were sold in those. I also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?
> ...


Sometimes called a cludgie (don't know how to spell it, but it rhymes with budgie!) over here.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the compliments on my works. I started the jewelry on a whim really, was at Michaels and the beads were on sale, I bought a few pieces and was hooked, LOL. I haven't made many since Christmas though, I should as I have many stones and beads in the boxes. I had thought to give the stitch markers as a gift, really had forgotten that I had them, so will probably start using them as I do love the colors also. 
I put extra effort in the hat as it was the first thing Daniel had ask me to make for him. His roommates all want hats now also, LOL. With the baby due anytime I'm afraid their hats will be on the back burner for awhile though ;-) I do have to finish the scar as my friend is excited after I showed her the beginnings of it. So much to do and only so many hours in the days, LOL. But it keeps me out of trouble for sure! 
I'm also in process of building a new workbench for the shop, the old one is a bit flimsy as was from a kit. I am working on too many heavier pieces and it just will not support the saws and woods that I am using. Is a simple design just a plain table with a heavy duty stand and 1 inch thick plywood which in itself is quite durable! Now if the weather would cooperate so I could work in the garage, just too cold to leave the door open and C hates for her car to be "exposed" to weather if not necessary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I managed to set up the exercise bike this morning and did 7 minutes of spinning. My physiotherapist would like me to do 10 minutes on low tension every morning. hmmmm, working up to 10 minutes. He wants my exercise heart rate going at 110 beats per minute. Lil dog thinks it is great fun and talks to me the entire time! lol Think I am going to bike ride down to Sam's for the spring-summer-fall gathering!!! hahaha, got some hills to climb for sure especially when doing the north shore/hwy 17 around the top of Lake Superior! ahahhaah, what fun, now I have to see how many miles I need to log to get there............   :? (Got to catch my breath now!!!! hahaha)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi everyone, after being away I come home with a cold :XD: feeling not so nice. Hope I can knit, my head feels like its from hell :thumbdown: but pray all is well, have my coffee and will start my day.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great movie (four feathers) and a great story.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We will pass the famous pie cafe in Wikkiup. I'm ordering pies for the table with hot coffee and plenty of tea. Place your orders because they are home made. Their cream pies are to die for. I'll order a coconut cream pie to start. We can sit outside and feed the peacocks.


Oh I love coconut cream!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


Great work, Marianne and your stitches are so neat - looks like machine knitted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Is it the original version or the Heath Ledger one?


the 'original' one from 1939. I liked the Heath Ledger one, but the John Clements one is my favorite version.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


My insurance covers any licensed driver as long as they don't live with me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> picture sorlenna?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am working on it--trying to catch up and get a couple other things done before thejob!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hat; if you ever remember where the pattern can be found I'd love to have it. You've also done lovely work on the stitch markers. I could use some pointers for my bead work for sure. 


Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Was out on my daily walk so managed to get better pictures of the hippo's and a couple of other pics


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Totem poles and a flock of seagulls.....all by local artist


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great work, Marianne and your stitches are so neat - looks like machine knitted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much, I would be afraid of a knitting machine, LOL. I'd never find a place to put it for one, the other I'd be constantly working on it that my other crafts would miss me too much :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Totem poles and a flock of seagulls.....all by local artist


Lovely pictures. I would love to have the hippos in my field, sure would make the neighbors look.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


That is a beautiful hat, and love the stones, you go !!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I managed to set up the exercise bike this morning and did 7 minutes of spinning. My physiotherapist would like me to do 10 minutes on low tension every morning. hmmmm, working up to 10 minutes. He wants my exercise heart rate going at 110 beats per minute. Lil dog thinks it is great fun and talks to me the entire time! lol Think I am going to bike ride down to Sam's for the spring-summer-fall gathering!!! hahaha, got some hills to climb for sure especially when doing the north shore/hwy 17 around the top of Lake Superior! ahahhaah, what fun, now I have to see how many miles I need to log to get there............   :? (Got to catch my breath now!!!! hahaha)


You are doing great. Inspiring me as I sit here in the chair typing to you. Keep it up 5. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, after being away I come home with a cold :XD: feeling not so nice. Hope I can knit, my head feels like its from hell :thumbdown: but pray all is well, have my coffee and will start my day.
> ...


Oh Patches, so sorry you feel badly. This cold is really something. Sounds like Sam's house is down with the flu. I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Totem poles and a flock of seagulls.....all by local artist


Wonderful!! Such beauty created and fits in with nature so well. Oh just saw the hippos. Worked from the bottom of the page up. So cute with the rushing stream behind them. What a fun walk you have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> My insurance covers any licensed driver as long as they don't live with me.


So family living with you can't drive your car? Or does each member need their own insurance for the car?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Was out on my daily walk so managed to get better pictures of the hippo's and a couple of other pics


And they even wallowing in mud mud glorious mud, nothing quite like it


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Totem poles and a flock of seagulls.....all by local artist


Awesome pictures, just awesome. Thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The bells are ringing at the Vatican as Pope Benedict leaves the Vatican City as the last time as pope. (The Vatican bells ring anytime there is a transition, arrival, departure, or, death of the pope.) Now he will be referred to as Pontificat Emeritus Benedict XVI. A time for transition and perhaps changing ideologies in the Roman Catholic Church. Certainly an impact on world wide events and situations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The bells are ringing at the Vatican as Pope Benedict leaves the Vatican City as the last time as pope. (The Vatican bells ring anytime there is a transition, arrival, departure, or, death of the pope.) Now he will be referred to as Pontificat Emeritus Benedict XVI. A time for transition and perhaps changing ideologies in the Roman Catholic Church. Certainly an impact on world wide events and situations.


Sure is a new situation- do we know when they are meeting to elect the new Pope yet?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Patches I hope there is an improvement soon


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The bells are ringing at the Vatican as Pope Benedict leaves the Vatican City as the last time as pope. (The Vatican bells ring anytime there is a transition, arrival, departure, or, death of the pope.) Now he will be referred to as Pontificat Emeritus Benedict XVI. A time for transition and perhaps changing ideologies in the Roman Catholic Church. Certainly an impact on world wide events and situations.
> ...


No we dont know exactly when, but it is expected to be sometime next week or March 11 at the latest. There has to be a bit of time to allow for the cardinals to first get together while making preparations for their own parishes for the ending of Lent and the beginning of the Easter season in the church. Depending on the difficulties that the cardinals encounter while choosing a new pope, it is expected that the Roman Catholic Church will have a new pope by Good Friday/Easter Sunday. 
If no new pope is elected by then, very likely Angelo Comastri, will be the celebrant at St Peter's Basilica in Rome for the Easter masses. He is the current President of the Fabric of Saint Peter, Archpriest of St. Peter's Basilica, and Vicar General for the Vatican City State.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


What an apt time to begin a new reign as we celebrate the beginning of the new covenant with Christs death and resurrection.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Marianne, I have a VW Cabrio now. It is 14 years old, but is still in fairly good shape. I love riding around with the top down, Jimmy Buffett on the CD, and a double-dip ice cream cone! That is my idea of a perfect summer day. I would love to see the drive you are describing.


Sounds so nice. Can visualize it all.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its autumn! for a whole 37 minutes and now I am going off to bed.
> See you all tomorrow.


Wouldn't you think we would be Spring.  
Hope it will be a nice relief from the heat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Its autumn! for a whole 37 minutes and now I am going off to bed.
> ...


Nice chill to the morning here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Aaaah, there you are. Good morning. I just was looking for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


bin doing some Lurking!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

The pattern for the Watch Cap came from Ravelry,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/navy---sailor-watchcap

it is a free pattern :thumbup:

Julie, I wish ours was just a "nice chill" LOL.. our wind chill factor is hovering around 34 F. I feel sorry for the guys next door, they are in process of putting up a fence, brrrrr I would have stalled it for another day or so for sure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I'm cold! Th etemperature outside is only 14.5 (58). I've still got he wondow open as I wan tto keep the hosue cool fo rnow as the temperature rises onve rht enext few days but I just might need to give up (I could of course of to bed where it will be warmer) but I'm quite happy staying up. Maybe a blanket! Now have my legs wrapped up nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The pattern for the Watch Cap came from Ravelry,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/navy---sailor-watchcap
> 
> ...


the temperature shows 21C but the breeze coming in the Ranch Slider is definitely cooler! 21C is just under 70F.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Enjoy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


We've had another beautiful day here, the car temperature thing said 11 degrees when I was driving this afternoon. DH's birthday today (65) I told him it was bad enough that I have to live with a grampa, but now an OAP too! Taking the 'old man' out for a birhday tea tonight, better go and get ready.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour/

For those in London over the next few months! This just came across my facebook page and would I love to see that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Is it a solid sock yarn you need?
> Cascade Heritage do a lot and Universal yarns Pace have a lot (this isn't as good as quality IMHO but does work but is cheaper )
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com/servlet/Categories?category=SOCK+YARN%3ASimply+Sock+Yarn,+Solids they have 67 of there own solids, $10 a 50g ball but I have never used theirs so no idea what it is like.


Thank you! I'm going to check this out more thoroughly when I get home. Since these will only be worn once a year, I don't have to use the best yarn![/quote]

Pammie, I will soon be making some socks that have hearts on them so needed 3 solid colors. The yarn I chose was from JoAnns...Deborah Norville Premier yarn collection (serenity sock weight) in the colors of charcoal and violas (variegated purples...sorry, couldn't pass it up - the purple girl that I am...couldn't find a solid purple but thought this would work just as well) and Red Heart's Heart & Sole with Aloe yarn in the color of ivory. They were all on sale the week I got them ($2.99 down from $3.99 I think). Hope this helps


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness! He is my favorite fiber artist! I have loved him for years! It started with his amazing needlepoint then his knits and quilts and then everything! I have most of his books. His pairing of colors is amazing. I just love. Love love his work. I would go to London just to see this exhibit. Of course the shopping and the fish and chips are incentive enough too!



Pontuf

Thanks for posting this Sorlenna



Sorlenna said:


> http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour/
> 
> For those in London over the next few months! This just came across my facebook page and would I love to see that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour/
> 
> For those in London over the next few months! This just came across my facebook page and would I love to see that!


Wouldn't it be wonderful! I would love to see it. Yes it seems almost worth while tryin gto convince DH. Well I know what he would say- get some work and you can go with the money you earn! But could be difficult by the end of June even if I did get some work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Perfect for knitting along with a good steaming cup of tea or coffee beside you. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Wish him a Happy Birthday from New York. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh my goodness! He is my favorite fiber artist! I have loved him for years! It started with his amazing needlepoint then his knits and quilts and then everything! I have most of his books. His pairing of colors is amazing. I just love. Love love his work. I would go to London just to see this exhibit. Of course the shopping and the fish and chips are incentive enough too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a commission to knit one of his jumpers, soon. Wouldn't it be great if the exhibition went on the road!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Had the chai tea earlier- figured coffee at this time of the morning was not a good idea- and now I am going to head off to bed (4.30). Need to risk disturbing DH as Maryanne is in the spare bed. Would rather climb into a queen bed with DH than a single bed with DD!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour
> ...


His work is amazing! I have one of his books.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour/
> 
> For those in London over the next few months! This just came across my facebook page and would I love to see that!


Wow, the sweater the lady is wearing in the one picture is fabulous. I just learned about him on here and in Darowil's workshop as she did a pair of socks with his yarn that I admired. Only known about him a month now and my life is full of visions of color. Would love to go to that too. He is also in the States:
(Sorry-short notice on these, just found this after Sorlenna's post when I googled him.)

Shots and Stripes' Lecture and Workshop tour, USA
February 28th - March 15th 2013

_The Quilt Fest of New Jersey, Somerset, New Jersey, USA_
Thursday 28th February 2013 9am - 4pm

Overlapping Tiles patchwork workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Liza Lucy
Friday 1st March 2013 9am - 4pm

Striped Baskets patchwork workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Liza Lucy
Saturday 2nd March 2013
Kaffe Fassett Dreaming in Color Lecture
For more details please contact:
www.quiltfest.com
[email protected]

_Katonah Museum of Art, Katonah, New York, USA_
Monday 4th March 2013 7.30pm
Kaffe Fassett 'The Glorious Quilt' lecture

For more details please contact:
www.katonahmuseum.org/programs-and-events/unexpectquiltspring13/

_American Quilt Society Quilt Show, Lancaster, Pennsylvania, USA_
Wednesday 13th March 8.30am - 4.30pm

Overlapping Squares patchwork workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Liza Lucy
Wednesday 13th March 7-8.30pm

Kaffe Fassett Dreaming in Color Lecture 
Thursday 14th March 2013 8.30am - 4pm
Rice Bowls patchwork workshop with Kaffe Fassett and Liza Lucy

For more details please contact:
aqsshows.com/AQSLancaster/classes/aqs-quiltweek-daily-schedule-lancaster-pa/
[email protected]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness! He is my favorite fiber artist! I have loved him for years! It started with his amazing needlepoint then his knits and quilts and then everything! I have most of his books. His pairing of colors is amazing. I just love. Love love his work. I would go to London just to see this exhibit. Of course the shopping and the fish and chips are incentive enough too!
> ...


Oh Julie, what fun that will be. Yes, it would be great if it went on the road.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


What kind of fieldwork? To do with bees or part of your education field?
Also, like to know if the _dishy_ yarn from KnitPicks has been tried. Would it be good for making small animals?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness! He is my favorite fiber artist! I have loved him for years! It started with his amazing needlepoint then his knits and quilts and then everything! I have most of his books. His pairing of colors is amazing. I just love. Love love his work. I would go to London just to see this exhibit. Of course the shopping and the fish and chips are incentive enough too!
> ...


Yes, I would love to see his work in person--I have seen most of his books and we always would ooh and ahh (and fight over!) his books when they came into our store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother and dad were living in hibbing - daddy was teaching - they had an outhouse - mother loved telling about dad who when he went out had so many clothes on she didn't see how he did anything. my dad hated being cold.

sam



darowilI also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?[/quote said:


> *chuckles and laughter* I have used an out house many many times in my childhood growing up out in farm country. An out house is another name for an out door toilet!!! a biffy is another name for it.


My understanding of outhouse as well- only had a few years with an outhouse, but unfortunately it was while I was pregnant about the only time I ever to need to use an outhouse at night.[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I went to Joanns on Sunday--they only had one skein of the color I need. I asked; check back on Tuesday, they said. Not on Tuesday--check tomorrow, they said. I went this morning and still not there, though they told me they'd be getting a truck Monday night. Augh. I guess I'll have to go further down the road to Michaels, though I'll bet it won't be on sale there. I want to get my knitted version of the shawl going!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mawmaw - let me add to the birthday wishes - hope you have a wonderful day with all kinds of good things happening.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> I have had so many wonderful birthday wishes there is no way I can thank each and everyone of you, although I would like to do that. It means so much to have them. I feel that KP has been a blessing to me in so many ways. I am not on often but that doesn't mean I don't think of you and pray for each of you daily. Thank you and bless you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am so sorry the news is not good about your sister - lots of healing energy coming her way.

sam


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dowager, a wonderful friend I made in Darowil's Magic Loop Toe-Up Workshop just told me about FlyLady. She gives you ways to clean the house in 15 min. segments. I'm listening to her crisis cleaning one right now. Great site.
> http://www.flylady.net
> 
> I have out-of-town company coming and need to do a whole house. Panic till I started listening to this.


 DH loves to have his stuff out where he can see it. I have noticed I am doing the same thing. Yesterday was a pick up and vacuum day. I will visit flylady and see about keeping organized. As I get older my attitude is always tomorrow.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne...the Lion Brand Tweed color is so nice for your scarf. Is this one for you or gifting?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and out spring is three weeks away.

sam



darowil said:


> Its autumn! for a whole 37 minutes and now I am going off to bed.
> See you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need a picture of daughter modeling the socks.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> My grandparents lived in the country and used an outhouse. I don't remember much about it, but I was glad when they got indoor plumbing. My DD would be horrified if she had to use one!
> 
> Sam, it is the shark sock pattern that was posted in the section "Funniest Socks" or something like that. It was very expensive, but most of it went to the victims of Hurricane Sandy. I would never have bought it, but DD has crazy sock day at school every year and she fell in love with those socks. I looked for other patterns that were similar, but that one just took 1st place! I just hoope they are not too hard! I don't usually spend that much for a pattern or book, but since it was also a donation I decided to go for it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean i have to wait until tomorrow to have a pb&j?

sam



darowil said:


> I was on my way to bed when I decided to check the calander - today (1st March) is National Pig Day and Peanut Butter Lovers Day. And march is National Frozen Food Month according to this US calander.
> So all you PB lovers out there have a good excuse to eat lots of PB today (well tomorrow for you)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting marianne - love the stitch markers - sam



Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i really had to decide it would be for inside plumbing - i would hate to give up my shower. now if i could just have a shower and a/c i could tolerate that. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the drops are beautiful marianne - i have one that i wear every so often - feels warm against the skin.

if you wanted the two ends to match you could knit it in two pieces and kitchner the two pieces together. this was i don't think the two ends will match - but that is ok too.

wanted to add i think you chose a great color yarn - very eye catching.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I forgot to add the picture of the drops.. also have a picture of a scarf I am working on. No pattern for this really, just saw the stitch design in a magazine wanted to make a scarf from it, never found a written pattern so just went with the description and am knitting till it is long enough. Not sure of what the other end will look like when I bind off, but still a long way to go so will worry about that later, :lol:  :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just think of the leg exercise you are getting - and it also eats calories.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Well, I managed to set up the exercise bike this morning and did 7 minutes of spinning. My physiotherapist would like me to do 10 minutes on low tension every morning. hmmmm, working up to 10 minutes. He wants my exercise heart rate going at 110 beats per minute. Lil dog thinks it is great fun and talks to me the entire time! lol Think I am going to bike ride down to Sam's for the spring-summer-fall gathering!!! hahaha, got some hills to climb for sure especially when doing the north shore/hwy 17 around the top of Lake Superior! ahahhaah, what fun, now I have to see how many miles I need to log to get there............   :? (Got to catch my breath now!!!! hahaha)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> The Kingdom of Fife has a lot of beautiful scenery,will try to get some pictures soon,but a couple of shot I do have are.........


What wonderful pictures....thank you for posting them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely agnes - i would have to take that walk everyday - such wonderful sculptures - i really love the hippos.

sam


agnescr said:


> Totem poles and a flock of seagulls.....all by local artist


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny darowil - sam



darowil said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Was out on my daily walk so managed to get better pictures of the hippo's and a couple of other pics
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern.


Marianne,

Is this the pattern?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/navy---sailor-watchcap

This was a free ravelry pattern and is to navy standards.

This was my "never again" project with that awful black yarn that had me frogging till the cows came home lol. The hat pattern itself is very clear and easy, but DH had to have black yarn. I will happily make the hat again, just not in a color so dark you can't see the stitches lol.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> just think of the leg exercise you are getting - and it also eats calories.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Except that the lil dog keeps barking at me as I ride the bike and I nearly keel over with laughter at her antics!!!! hahahah


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> our snow is to continue tonight into tomorrow - it is a very fine snow - don't think it will accumulate much - at least i hope not.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Totem poles and a flock of seagulls.....all by local artist


Wow. Beautiful pictures Agnes. Thanks so much for sharing them.

Gigi


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour/
> 
> For those in London over the next few months! This just came across my facebook page and would I love to see that!


I will have to add this to my list of places to go while in London. I will be sure to take lots of pictures. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > our snow is to continue tonight into tomorrow - it is a very fine snow - don't think it will accumulate much - at least i hope not.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour/
> ...


I was hoping it would coincide with your trip--thought you'd said June.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is what we woke up to this morning. Pretty but....enough is enough already[/quote]

What beauty!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is what we woke up to this morning. Pretty but....enough is enough already[/quote]

What beauty!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to dh kate - what will they serve at a birthday tea?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a fantastic sweater or what. i want it. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://ftmlondon.org/ftm-exhibitions/kaffe-fassett-a-life-in-colour/
> 
> For those in London over the next few months! This just came across my facebook page and would I love to see that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will definitely need to post a picture of it. sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness! He is my favorite fiber artist! I have loved him for years! It started with his amazing needlepoint then his knits and quilts and then everything! I have most of his books. His pairing of colors is amazing. I just love. Love love his work. I would go to London just to see this exhibit. Of course the shopping and the fish and chips are incentive enough too!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love your new avatar ezenby - is that you? sam

[quote=Ezenby


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Yes it will, I am sure Jamie will love to see it as well. She has mentioned once or twice her desire to go to a couple of the museums.  The library is on her list as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely budasha - i know you have had tons more snow than we have had but to be around that beauty it would be worth it - what were the roads like this morning?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very bleak day here - the sun tried to burn through but there was just too much overcast. at least the wind had stopped and the temperature is hovering right around freezing. yesterday's snow is gone - much too warm for it to last.

was over for breakfast this morning - everyone feeling better - the children all to school - heidi feeling much better - gary will go to work. i hope the flu has run it's course.

have a load in the dryer that needs hung up - back later.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all peanut butter lovers -

http://www.fussfreecooking.com/sugary-treats/cornflakes-crusted-grilled-peanut-butter-jelly-sandwich/

and while you are at it -you chocolate lovers scroll to the bottom of the page

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/28/grilled-peanut-butter-and-jelly_n_2774354.html

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Totem poles and a flock of seagulls.....all by local artist
> ...


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> the drops are beautiful marianne - i have one that i wear every so often - feels warm against the skin.
> 
> if you wanted the two ends to match you could knit it in two pieces and kitchner the two pieces together. this was i don't think the two ends will match - but that is ok too.
> 
> ...


Sam the provisional cast on works for this...I am using it for the Liz stole
Video shows how its done, just knit for however long you need, unpick provisional cast on and work exactly the same as the first half


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

will do, when I get there!



thewren said:


> you will definitely need to post a picture of it. sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got notice that KnitPicks has sock yarn on sale--I have used the Stroll and the Stroll Glimmer and like both of those, if any of you are still looking for sock yarn.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I know that problem with some of the cultivars as they don't come true form seed and expensive rooted cuttngs is the only way to obtain genetically true material. Bagpuss sounds lovely. Pink and white stripes like the dear old toy cat who was a bit loose at the seams?? I've been able to get some of the plants that I need to brighten the small patioand the baskets but it'll be a couple of days before I get the job done. I hope the weather holds for a while longer.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


That's what I would do, I love coconut.

Tessa


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


I went to Fermanagh to get photographs of a scrubby, grassy landscape that must be similar to those that dominated parts of Ireland during the Bronze Age, about 3500 years ago. I enjoy writing science fro non-specialists and my expertise is the development of the Irish landscape since the end of the last Ice Age. I've published a couple of books on the topic. I'm planning a third book and want to start the photographic record now, using images from winter otherwise the risk is that the landscape illustrations will show only green fields and blue skies. That get monotonous and isn't representative of the Irish landscape for most of the year. Yesterday, I was with a friend who also keeps bees so the conversation was a lovely mixture of bees, gardening and archaeology. My pal doesn't knit!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That's what I would do, I love coconut.

Tessa[/quote]

I have started using coconut flour in my bread it adds just that little something to the taste. I used it in biscuits last week and they went like hot cakes. The grandsons loved them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just got notice that KnitPicks has sock yarn on sale--I have used the Stroll and the Stroll Glimmer and like both of those, if any of you are still looking for sock yarn.


Just got my notice, will have to check it out for sure. If only I knit and crocheted as fast as my stash grows.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Hi everyone, after being away I come home with a cold :XD: feeling not so nice. Hope I can knit, my head feels like its from hell :thumbdown: but pray all is well, have my coffee and will start my day.


Pray you feel better soon.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Finally remembered to take a few pictures.. the hat is a free pattern for a Watch Cap, not sure which site I found it on but is a basic Navy style pattern. The stitch markers, I made several sets of earrings for friends, also some necklaces, I had these stones that I didn't use so I made myself some stitch markers. Haven't used them as they stay in a box all the time, LOL. The drops are a crystal that I found while hiking in Co.. same with the amethyst, long story but a rock slide blocked the entrance to the cave I found, I have a few pieces left, gave or sold most all of the larger points. I put them on a simple cord as most want their own choice of chain or leather to wear them.


Love the stitch markers! Hat is beautiful.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> I forgot to add the picture of the drops.. also have a picture of a scarf I am working on. No pattern for this really, just saw the stitch design in a magazine wanted to make a scarf from it, never found a written pattern so just went with the description and am knitting till it is long enough. Not sure of what the other end will look like when I bind off, but still a long way to go so will worry about that later, :lol:  :roll:


Very pretty colorway. Have to learn to knit sometimes soon.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Was out on my daily walk so managed to get better pictures of the hippo's and a couple of other pics


Would love them in my field!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > My insurance covers any licensed driver as long as they don't live with me.
> ...


If they are living with me then they have to be named on the policy which would cost more so I am the only driver in the household now. Glenn figured he doesn't have to do it anymore so that's okay with me so I can save some money on insurance since I can't drive more than one vehicle at a time. At least I haven't been able to figure out how to drive more than one at a time!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> if i really had to decide it would be for inside plumbing - i would hate to give up my shower. now if i could just have a shower and a/c i could tolerate that. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> I agree with you Sam! I could make do with a fan but cannot do without my shower!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > our snow is to continue tonight into tomorrow - it is a very fine snow - don't think it will accumulate much - at least i hope not.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > our snow is to continue tonight into tomorrow - it is a very fine snow - don't think it will accumulate much - at least i hope not.
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> calling all peanut butter lovers -
> 
> http://www.fussfreecooking.com/sugary-treats/cornflakes-crusted-grilled-peanut-butter-jelly-sandwich/
> 
> ...


Some very interesting recipes there. Think I will stick to plain ole pb&j!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The snow is beautiful, but probably very cold! We had a gorgeous day today. Very springlike, but a little chilly with the wind blowing pretty hard.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, it is Thursday evening in TN. Short run this morning. Drove from Clinton to Kingsport, TN. Got my oil changed and had lunch at a BBQ place. Making a knitted notebook cover and just finished one side. It's a little tight but fits. Plan on making the back and then picking up half the stitches to knit the spine part, attaching the front piece by sewing. Saw it on this forum, I think. Haven't decided about making pockets yet or just putting needles, sewing needles and such through the stitches. I'll post a pic when I get it done.
Beautiful pics of the snow. Like looking at snow, hate driving in it. Did the slip, slide thing on I75 last Friday south of Dayton, OH. Luckily no other cars were involved and I didn't go in the ditch. Stalled the van and had a few hairy seconds but finished my run that day and went home. Once a year is one too many! Probably added some more gray hair but who can tell at this point, most of it is gray.
Hope everyone has had or is having a great day. 

Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.


She is so cute. Fatten her up some. Curses on people who treat animals cruelly. Glad she has found a good home.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.


Very cute, and looks rather timid! I know you will be able to pull out all her wonderful personality traits she has waiting to show you!!! What is her name?


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.
> ...


Working on that!! She is so sweet. Loves to curl up in my lap while I am on the computer.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.
> ...


Thank you. Yes she is very timid, but already begining to come out of it. Her name is Tinkerbell. That was the name she had been given so I would not change it. I have a daughter and her son living with me and she has taken up with us all. She very seldom barks which was a surprise as most do bark a bit.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > jomacoy said:
> ...


Tinkerbell will certainly blossom into a wonderful lil pet, sounds like she is well on her way! I have a mini schnauzer named Lucky. She will be 7 yrs old in April. Bought her as a puppy from a breeder. Her father was Canadian Show Champion for several years, her mother is a registered mini schnauzer. I did not register Lucky as the only plans for her was to become a family pet! hahah, she believes she is the supreme lap dog.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.[/quote
> 
> What a sweet-looking dog! I know you will enjoy her. Have never seen a chocolate one before---so pretty. One of my cousins says she loves what she calls dog Cinderella stories....where a dog from a bad situation finds happiness. That was the case with our dog and it has been very rewarding to see her blossom.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tinkerbell is precious! My DD has a chihuahua. She is such a sweet dog. DD treats her like her child! Guess she learned that from me because I talk to mine like they are people! Love my dogs!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I was given the papers to register Tinkerbell too but will not. Have already talked to the vet to have her fixed once she has gained some wait. I got herfrom someone that had gotten her from a breeder and then did not want her. Guess that is why she is so timid and underweight. Sounds like Lucky found a good forever home when he got you!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> jomacoy said:
> 
> 
> > Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.[/quote
> ...


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Tinkerbell is precious! My DD has a chihuahua. She is such a sweet dog. DD treats her like her child! Guess she learned that from me because I talk to mine like they are people! Love my dogs!


Guility! Talk to my flowers and now to Tinkerbell too! Love the way she will move her head like she is listening to every word.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday to dh kate - what will they serve at a birthday tea?
> 
> sam
> 
> Just my way of meaning dinner, Sam. He had nachos with chili then fish and chips, and I had chicken & mushroom chimichangas.....delicious!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbell is precious! My DD has a chihuahua. She is such a sweet dog. DD treats her like her child! Guess she learned that from me because I talk to mine like they are people! Love my dogs!
> ...


But didn't you know that they truly do understand every word you say? They have a high IQ and are so knowledgable! Just ask Tinkerbell and she will tell you!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jomacoy said:


> Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.


She's lovely! Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Have to share a picture of my new baby. She is a chocolate and white chihuahua, 16 months old. Had to take her to the vet yesterday to get her checked out. She has not been treated good and is under weight.


Soooo cute, with a little love she will be perfect. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Not my pictures, 5. I don't own a camera or the means to transfer from phone to computer.

jheiens

This is what we woke up to this morning. Pretty but....enough is enough already[/quote]

Liz send some my way! It is gorgeous! I love snow.[/quote]

I have plenty more than what the pictures jheiens posted!!! You are welcome to some, I will share!!! But then we have longer winters and they are colder too!!!! Lots of shoveling.......not quite my favourite pastime........... hahah [/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. LOL. LOL. So funny Sam.

All the family homesteads in my family in Ohio and Missouri had outhouses!

Pontuf

quote=thewren]my mother and dad were living in hibbing - daddy was teaching - they had an outhouse - mother loved telling about dad who when he went out had so many clothes on she didn't see how he did anything. my dad hated being cold.

sam



darowilI also wanted to put a out house in the back corner for a tool shed. any of you use a out house?[/quote said:


> *chuckles and laughter* I have used an out house many many times in my childhood growing up out in farm country. An out house is another name for an out door toilet!!! a biffy is another name for it.


My understanding of outhouse as well- only had a few years with an outhouse, but unfortunately it was while I was pregnant about the only time I ever to need to use an outhouse at night.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157450-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

